# Today's Workout Thread....



## Bigpikle

I thought it might be interesting and motivating to start a thread for everyone to post their daily workouts each day 

Post up whatever you are doing day by day, whether weights, aerobic workouts, cross-training, specific sports training etc, with a little info about what you did... If it gets some momentum then perhaps I'll sticky it as an ongoing thread :thumb:




I'll start off with today's 55min/7.5km easy pace run in the monsoons, that reminded me how much I actually enjoy running in the rain


----------



## Bigpikle

easy pace 18 mile ride today in the last of the sunshine :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

My routine goes something like this:

30 minutes cross trainer.
30 minutes doing various weights both free and machine.
20 minutes on the exercise bike.
10 minutes treadmill.

Try to do this 5 times a week.


----------



## DCR

i ran 6.5km today, after washing the Meg


----------



## jamest

Ran 3.2km this morning. Not far but a very steep hill that goes on for around 1km with a 300 yard sprint near the end.


----------



## WHIZZER

Today for me will be a 5km run and weights for 40mins


----------



## rich-hill

Full body conditioning for me, with kettlebells med balls and some own body weight movements to finish


----------



## carlwhitley

Today - easy 3 mile run then some core stability.


----------



## RedCloudMC

A very easy 20 minutes on the cross trainer followed by another session with the Physio. 

I have a race on Dec 28th to recuperate for!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

RedCloudMC said:


> A very easy 20 minutes on the cross trainer followed by another session with the Physio.
> 
> I have a race on Dec 28th to recuperate for!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


whats the race on the 28th?

30 mins easy swim today, followed by 30 min fast walk as my hip was aching


----------



## BENJY

Well tonight for me is going to be the first time back in the gym for over a month so im just going to be doing a basic general circuit with light weights just to wake my muscles up 3sets of 10reps followed by a 20min cycle, 20min row then a gentle swim for 20min. 

Ill be doing this for the rest of the week but increasing the weights. 

Then next week ill break down into muscle groups.


----------



## jamest

Just did a 2 mile run, hadn't eaten anything since lunch so struggled on the hill on the way back.


----------



## DCR

did 5km this morning, and a power session in the gym tonight

5x5 sets

Olympic Bench - 90kgs
Lat pull-down - 75kgs
Shrugs - 130kgs

Then some isolation work on my arms


----------



## Bigpikle

32 min easy maintenance run this morning. Lovely in the cold sun


----------



## Ross

Nothing major but I have been doing a fair amount walking with our two dogs about 1.2 miles per day and its up hill its a good 30/35 mins.I have been doing this almost everyday for the past 3 weeks after work ect.


----------



## WHIZZER

Today will be a 20km Spin and 30 mins of weights


----------



## pooma

Shoulders today for about 40 mins, then a bit of abs.


----------



## RedCloudMC

Bigpikle said:


> whats the race on the 28th?
> 
> 30 mins easy swim today, followed by 30 min fast walk as my hip was aching


It's a Merida winter series mountain bike cross-country race. I was supposed to compete in the Thetford winter series but will miss half the series through this injury...so Merida it is.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

RedCloudMC said:


> It's a Merida winter series mountain bike cross-country race. I was supposed to compete in the Thetford winter series but will miss half the series through this injury...so Merida it is.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


good luck - my next door neighbour does those 12/24 hr MTB endurance races - looney :lol:


----------



## nick-a6

35mins cross trainer
situps and push ups for me this morning


----------



## DCR

5km this morning, isolation & core session in the gym

4 x 50 sit ups
3 x 30 leg raises
4 x 10 good mornings @ 60kgs

4 x 10 EZ curls @ 30kgs
4 x 10 cable curls @ 30kgs

am working on building arms just now, hence the isolation work


----------



## Bigpikle

31 min maintenance run in the hotel gym tonight. Still stuck in Bucharest so nowhere friendly outside to run


----------



## jamest

Did a 2 mile run up and down a steep hill. Calf muscles are tight as feck.


----------



## DCR

2.5km run this morning (should have been 5km, but dying for toilet half way round)

then hypertrophy session tonight

one arm seated row - 4 x 10 @ 60kgs per arm
incline bench - 4 x 10 @ 65kgs
delt raises (side and front) - 4 x 10 @ 10kgs

standing DB curls - 4 x10 @ 10kgs
seated isolation curls - 4 x 10 @ 15kgs

hoping for a good run tom morning


----------



## jamest

DCR said:


> 2.5km run this morning (should have been 5km, but dying for toilet half way round)


:lol:
Hate it when that happens. Even if I don't need the toilet I try and force myself before running.


----------



## DCR

jamest said:


> :lol:
> Hate it when that happens. Even if I don't need the toilet I try and force myself before running.


it happens to me most mornings, but i HAD to stop this time

v annoying

anyhoo, 5km (no toilet incident) this morning

was meant to go to the gym tonight, but instead im sat on DW with a glass of wine


----------



## jamest

Did 2 miles yesterday evening then did 4.5 miles this morning.

Lovely weather for it, light rain and perfect temperature.


----------



## DCR

i quite like running in the rain
rained a bit this morning while i was out


----------



## jamest

DCR said:


> i quite like running in the rain
> rained a bit this morning while i was out


It's refreshing. Only problem is when it comes down too hard or is mixed with some wind.


----------



## Alex L

1000m rowing

10 x 20kg DB bench press )
10 x wide grip chins > x 4
30 secs on the grinder )

close grip chins till I can't do any more )
Dips till I can't do anymore > x 3
Medicine ball crunches x 15 )

Russian twist x 40 )
supines x 20 > x 3

Really struggled today as I'm getting over Gastro entroitis and it was my first session in a week and a half.

Normally I'd do 40 minutes of cycling or running after.


----------



## DCR

Alex L said:


> 1000m rowing
> 
> 10 x 20kg DB bench press )
> 10 x wide grip chins > x 4
> 30 secs on the grinder )
> 
> close grip chins till I can't do any more )
> Dips till I can't do anymore > x 3
> Medicine ball crunches x 15 )
> 
> Russian twist x 40 )
> supines x 20 > x 3
> 
> Really struggled today as I'm getting over Gastro entroitis and it was my first session in a week and a half.
> 
> Normally I'd do 40 minutes of cycling or running after.


whats "the grinder" ????
sounds painful
nice core session BTW


----------



## WopaDoBop

I dont really work out anymore as gym costs / time used = not worth it for me , but my week consists of

Monday: 2 hours football
Thursday: 2 hours football
Friday: 1 hour scuba diving
Saturday/Sunday: at least 3 hours cleaning the car 

I am by no means the most athletic man you'll meet, but it keeps me trim!


----------



## ahaydock

Today is Legs and Triceps (not my normal combo but its just worked out like that):

10x mins sprints

Squats
Farmers
Seated Calf Raise

Tricep Kickback
Tricep Pull Down
Skull Crushers

and maybe some dips and press ups for good measure :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

DCR said:


> whats "the grinder" ????
> sounds painful
> nice core session BTW


:thumb:

Thank my trainer for that, it kills the abs

It's a bike wheel basically with handles instead of peddles, but set on a real hard gear.

The first 20 secs are hard, then the arms go to jelly lol.


----------



## BENJY

Well today is just gona be a cardio day.

Started off with a 2 hour surf in the lovely thunder and lightning.

And will finish off after work with a 15min run, 30min row and a 15min cycle


----------



## Bigpikle

bit late, as this was yesterdays workout but I didnt get time to get online...

distance run: 1hr 06mins


----------



## Ross

I did a good hour of walking with our two dogs yesterday most of it up hill:thumb:I think it was around 3 miles


----------



## DCR

i have done no exercise this weekend (unles you count arguing with Blazebro LOL)
quite bad really


----------



## rich-hill

Did a Children In need Static bike charity cycle yesterday, where i managed 194 miles in 10 hours - which equated to 4987 Kcal.

Had a rest today


----------



## ahaydock

rich-hill said:


> Did a Children In need Static bike charity cycle yesterday, where i managed 194 miles in 10 hours - which equated to 4987 Kcal.
> 
> Had a rest today


Well done - always good when its for Charity :thumb:

Off for a 6K run and some sit-ups now. Still a bit early for me though


----------



## BENJY

Its arms and chest night for me so:
15 min run
Alternate dumbell curls 3x12
Flat bench press 3x12
Preacher curls standing 3x12
Cable crossovers 3x12
Barbell curl 2x12 1 till failure
Incline dumbell fly things 2x12 1 till failure
10 min cycle


----------



## Alex L

1000m row.

10x 4 jumping squats.

leg press - 100kg - 15,12,10,20
romainian deadlift - 15 x4 (can't remember weights)

power cleans - 10,8,6,4
rope crunches - 60kg x 15 x 4

mine sweeper - 15kg x 12 x3
hanging leg raises 12 x 3

30 minutes cycle.

And now I can't sleep as my legs are killing me


----------



## Bigpikle

Alex L said:


> 1000m row.
> 
> 10x 4 jumping squats.
> 
> leg press - 100kg - 15,12,10,20
> romainian deadlift - 15 x4 (can't remember weights)
> 
> power cleans - 10,8,6,4
> rope crunches - 60kg x 15 x 4
> 
> mine sweeper - 15kg x 12 x3
> hanging leg raises 12 x 3
> 
> 30 minutes cycle.
> 
> And now I can't sleep as my legs are killing me


Alex - that looks evil...

Have you tried one of these. I got one recently and its great for helping get sore muscles back into shape 

http://www.thestick.com/


----------



## pdv40

I tried running for about three weeks, but I don't think my fitness is up to that level yet. I currently walk five days a week for about an hour over very hilly local terrain. I've felt a marked improvement in my fitness level, which was very low to start with, and I'm dropping about 2lbs per week with a controlled diet :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Bigpikle said:


> Alex - that looks evil...
> 
> Have you tried one of these. I got one recently and its great for helping get sore muscles back into shape
> 
> http://www.thestick.com/


That looks different, luckily for me the GFs sister is staying with us and shes a physio


----------



## rich-hill

Bigpikle said:


> Alex - that looks evil...
> 
> Have you tried one of these. I got one recently and its great for helping get sore muscles back into shape
> 
> http://www.thestick.com/


Is that not very similar to foam rolling? A form of SMR (Self mio-fashia release)?


----------



## Bigpikle

rich-hill said:


> Is that not very similar to foam rolling? A form of SMR (Self mio-fashia release)?


yep - very similar. The Stick has individual loose 'rollers' along it and is fairly stiff, so you can get some really good and varied targeted use of it. I got the 24" travel version, as I travel constantly and it fits in my holdall, so can use it regularly. I think the key difference is ease of use and targeting individual areas.


----------



## rich-hill

I have just started doing foam rolling with my clients. They seem to respond to it really well. Perhaps with the stick it could be a little hard for some people? 

When i first started foam rolling i id find it very difficult to target areas, but the more i have used it the better i have become at targeting tricky places, i still struggle with a good piriformis roll


----------



## Bigpikle

I find I can do either a nice soft or deeper firmer massage. I quite like it as it gives you either option depending on what you need, and form isnt an issue as you simply work your target areas.

Today was a 40 min easy swim, approx 1500m total distance.


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice easy 4 km run today and then 40 mins of weights -

Chin ups 50 rep 
Seated rows 3 set 
bent over rows 3 sets
Dips 40 reps
Tricep push downs 3 sets
Tricep extensions 3 sets

cool off on the bike for 5 mins


----------



## rich-hill

Did 5km run and weights for 20mins (working front back super sets)

Followed by a 20min 1500m swim


----------



## ahaydock

Tuesdays Arms and Back :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Tuesday - 15-20km Spin - followed by 30 mins weights


----------



## rich-hill

Today will be legs weight session:

Squats 1x12 1x19 1x8 3x6
Stiff leg dead lift 1x12 1x10 3x8
Leg Press 3x8
Leg extension/leg curl superset 3x12
Calf raises 3x15


----------



## ahaydock

Actaully Tuesday will be Chest and Shoulders:

10x mins Sprints

Flat Bench Press
Incline Dumbell Press
Flys

Seated Shoulder Press
Shrugs
Side Raises

Press-ups


----------



## Bigpikle

60 min walk

40 min off-road run through the mud and muck - tough today after all the rain


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> 40 min off-road run through the mud and muck - tough today after all the rain


The reason I stick to road running. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

jamest said:


> The reason I stick to road running. :thumb:


I used to but have developed a real love for off-road now. Its superb training for roads as its so much harder and when you get on the pavement it feels like you have a cushion of air under you! Really helps develop you legs and reduce injury risks as well.

I just bought some pure off-road running shoes and for the first time today I was never slipping and sliding despite some serious mud :thumb:


----------



## jamest

I do enjoy playing football on the grass as you have excellent cushioning from the ground but as I finally got some proper running shoes I now have that cushioning and support on the road.


----------



## Bigpikle

have you signed up for Silverstone yet then?


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> have you signed up for Silverstone yet then?


Not yet. Need to force myself to do it. Will try to tomorrow, the charity I work for is doing it so will do it on their behalf.


----------



## chunkytfg

Well as a person who can live up to my username with absolute ease I've decided to join this thread.

I've decided to add weight to it also so by forcing myself to tell others I can try and get out of this downward spiral of denial i seem to be in about my weight.

I've always considered my self an active person and beleive it or not I'm 'bike fit' enough to be able to ride 25miles easy(ish lol) but I struggle with a sore backside due to the downward pressure being a fatty gives to said region..lol

Anyway enough of my drivel

tonight went for a 'Yomp' as I call it for a mapmyrun.com confirmed 3.1 miles in exactly an hour.

Weight currently stands as of monday morning 24st!!


----------



## Bigpikle

chunkytfg said:


> Well as a person who can live up to my username with absolute ease I've decided to join this thread.
> 
> I've decided to add weight to it also so by forcing myself to tell others I can try and get out of this downward spiral of denial i seem to be in about my weight.
> 
> I've always considered my self an active person and beleive it or not I'm 'bike fit' enough to be able to ride 25miles easy(ish lol) but I struggle with a sore backside due to the downward pressure being a fatty gives to said region..lol
> 
> Anyway enough of my drivel
> 
> tonight went for a 'Yomp' as I call it for a mapmyrun.com confirmed 3.1 miles in exactly an hour.
> 
> Weight currently stands as of monday morning 24st!!


nice one - look forward to seeing you post here more often :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Bigpikle said:


> nice one - look forward to seeing you post here more often :thumb:


Thanks for that Bigpike.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Bigpikle said:


> lets not take this thread off topic but why not start a new one in this section and I'll tidy this one up a bit


Sorry Boss


----------



## MellowYellow

Just spotted this thread, and seems like posting in here will help me keep motivated!

Well a little about me first of all.....

Spent years working inn factories and warehouses, generally keeping fit, used to go to the gym on and off (more off), but my job kept me active (especially in the print finishing industry lugging paper around all day).
Well, changed my job and been working in an office sat on my backside for over a year now and thanks to that im now at least a stone heavier than i was and my suite i started wearing when i took said job is now getting tight lol.

I have always been interested in fitness, and have studied it hard. Like detailing when its something that interests me i tend to absorb the info and it sticks with me. The problem is i lack motivation, i have a good plan in my head of what i should be doing but finding the time and the energy after work is difficult. I'm hoping i might find some inspiration on here 
Goals: To get fitter and build stamina, generally add more muscle and tone everywhere and lose my slowly growing gut.
Equiptment: I don't run alot due to my asthma, but i love weight training. Currently have the basic bench, dumbells and barbells etc and not quite maxing out with the weights i have yet so room for growth before i need spend any more cash.
My diet has also suffered somewhat lately so i'm switching back to a lower fat higher protein diet, and will be using a general low fat high protein shake as a recovery drink.
I will post up what routines i'm doing as i do it, and may also take some measurements and post that up so i have a record of where im growing and shrinking lol.
Any comments welcome!

Regards

Gav


----------



## Bigpikle

Welcome aboard Gav :wave: I hope this thread serves as some motivation for us all to get to where we want to go 


16 mile ride in some SERIOUS winds this morning. At times I was barely moving...










on the downhills


----------



## chunkytfg

Bigpikle said:


> Welcome aboard Gav :wave: I hope this thread serves as some motivation for us all to get to where we want to go
> 
> 16 mile ride in some SERIOUS winds this morning. At times I was barely moving...
> 
> on the downhills


There is a theory that if you have not got a headwind you are not trying hard enough!:lol::lol:


----------



## rich-hill

7Km run this morning.

Chest/Back weights session followed by 90min in the pool, covered around 6000m


----------



## ahaydock

If time allows then it will be Bi's and Tri's today so something like:

10x mins Sprints for warm up

Seated Bi Curl
Hammer Curl
Bar Curl

Tri Extension
Dips
Tri Rope Pull Down

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

35 mins recovery run in the sunshine - cold but lovely out


----------



## Bridges

Hey peeps, just seen this thread and a good one to post to :thumb:

Im by no means a gym freak but i do go around 3 times a week when possible to do weights & a little cardio (tight head prop)!!! 

Im seeing good gains on my chest & arms, my back & legs ive always managed to lift a lot but im struggling on shoulders & traps.

I know traps do tend to a take while so im happy with the excersizes i do. But my shoulders im struggling on. I currently sit with my back on a 80% incline using dumbells & pushing them up vertically (obvious to some)!! Just wondering is there any other excerise motions that are good & people have had good gains from?!?!?

Thanks


----------



## rich-hill

Another 90min 6K swim in the bag thismorning


----------



## rich-hill

Bridges said:


> Hey peeps, just seen this thread and a good one to post to :thumb:
> 
> Im by no means a gym freak but i do go around 3 times a week when possible to do weights & a little cardio (tight head prop)!!!
> 
> Im seeing good gains on my chest & arms, my back & legs ive always managed to lift a lot but im struggling on shoulders & traps.
> 
> I know traps do tend to a take while so im happy with the excersizes i do. But my shoulders im struggling on. I currently sit with my back on a 80% incline using dumbells & pushing them up vertically (obvious to some)!! Just wondering is there any other excerise motions that are good & people have had good gains from?!?!?
> 
> Thanks


Lat raise, front raise and up right row all target delts


----------



## AndyD

Bigpikle said:


> have you signed up for Silverstone yet then?


Me and a couple of lads from work have signed up for this!! Who all on here is doing it??


----------



## Blazebro

15 Min Run
4 120kg flat bench presses (start at 10, 8, 6 and 5)
4 70kg incline bench presses (same)
4 arm curl sets at 60kg (same)
4 overhead arm extensions 60kg (same)
4 butterfly machine 90 kg (12, 10, 8, 7)

15mins on the Stairmaster

4 sets of situps on the decline bench 5 kg weight behind head (14, 12, 10, 8)

Drive home approx. All in approx 2hrs.


----------



## Silver R26

Military fitness training for me last night, meant to be running tonight, but thigh/groin strain has come back to haunt me so rest day today and tomorrow. Hopefully better for a fitness test on saturday.

Half marathon booked for end of february. Just bought a Garmin 405 gps watch to help with training, tracks, time distance and a whole host of other stuff. I run mainly off road do this will tell me how far I am actually running.


----------



## jamest

AndyD said:


> Me and a couple of lads from work have signed up for this!! Who all on here is doing it??


Just me and Bigpikle I think.


----------



## Bigpikle

AndyD said:


> Me and a couple of lads from work have signed up for this!! Who all on here is doing it??


details in here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142401

Team DW is taking shape


----------



## Bigpikle

Silver R26 said:


> Military fitness training for me last night, meant to be running tonight, but thigh/groin strain has come back to haunt me so rest day today and tomorrow. Hopefully better for a fitness test on saturday.
> 
> Half marathon booked for end of february. Just bought a Garmin 405 gps watch to help with training, tracks, time distance and a whole host of other stuff. I run mainly off road do this will tell me how far I am actually running.


look forward to hearing how the 405 does for you, as I'm quite interested in one of those. I have the 705 for the bike as it has the colour mapping on it. Maybe you could do a review in this section once you have some experience with it?


----------



## Eazy

I train 6 days a week, my personal trainer wrote me this program.

Mon- Upper Body
Tues- Lower Body
Wed- Conditioning
Thurs- Upper Body
Fri- Lower Body
Sat-Rest
Sun- Core & Hyper

every week varies between Strength days n Dynamic days so for example one monday could would be strength training of upper body n following monday would be dynamic training of upper.


----------



## AndyD

Bigpikle said:


> details in here
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142401
> 
> Team DW is taking shape


I ran it in 2006 along with the london marathon but havent ran any races since thought id give it ago again!! Shall see you there guys!!


----------



## Bigpikle

35 mins easy swim followed by a 60 min MTB ride - seriously muddy but great fun 

Not done any 'proper' MTB'ing for a few years and it was great to blow away a few cobwebs - literally :lol:


----------



## Blazebro

15min run
4 sets of shoulder presses at 100kg (10/8/6/6)
4 sets of pull backs at 120kg (12/10/8/7)
4 Sets of lateral raises at 75kg (10/8/6/6)
4 Sets of Lat Pull downs 120kg (12/10/8/6)
3 sets of front shoulder raises as 20kg (8/6/6)
4 Sets of reverse butterflies 80kg(10/8/6/6)

15min on the stairmaster

4 Sets of situps with 5kg weight behind head.


----------



## rich-hill

Blazebro you have some serious strength there, are you training for anything?


----------



## Blazebro

rich-hill said:


> Blazebro you have some serious strength there, are you training for anything?


Nope just trying to keep the fear factor in some of the scrotes heads I encounter.


----------



## jamest

4 mile run averaging 8min/mile which I am quite pleased with considering the hills.


----------



## DCR

did 14km today
http://www.mapmyrun.com/run/united-kingdom/-warrington/260125942406243852
first time
v sore feet


----------



## Bigpikle

rest day today despite being up for a long ride...

just a walk today.


----------



## Ross

A 2 mile walk with our two Labradors.


----------



## ahaydock

Legs and Back Today, plus a Krav Maga seminar


----------



## RedCloudMC

Another light workout on the cross trainer followed by 10 minutes on the turbo trainer...and the turbo hurt my back! 

So the return to riding a bike still seems a little way off! :wall:


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> 24st!!


Well that was the 24th nov and todays the 30th.

this morning I was a modest 23st 10lbs.

Not a huge loss but it's a start

But on the bright side I have sorted issues in the flat i stay at in london which now means I dont mind leaving my bike there so i should be getting some miles in again.:thumb:

Now just got to hope i still fit in my winter cycling gear as i think normal shorts are a touch cold for this time of year!


----------



## chunkytfg

RedCloudMC said:


> Another light workout on the cross trainer followed by 10 minutes on the turbo trainer...and the turbo hurt my back!
> 
> So the return to riding a bike still seems a little way off! :wall:


Would spinning the bars over so they are upside down help so you are not so bent over?


----------



## Bigpikle

1hr 20min run today.....cold!


----------



## Lost Boys

5.5 miles in 46 minutes last night. Legs are feeling it a bit this morning.


----------



## Bigpikle

45 min blast on the bike this afternoon.

DAMN cold but fun, and I need to sort out the frozen toes problem before the next outing!


----------



## WHIZZER

Knees hurting today so cross trainer 20mins and a chest workout


----------



## jamest

Brisk 30 minute walk through town as it was too chilly to run.

Hopefully warm up a bit for a run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bigpikle

jamest said:


> Brisk 30 minute walk through town as *it was too chilly to run*.
> 
> Hopefully warm up a bit for a run tomorrow morning.


girls blouse - HTFU


----------



## Teabag

Arms last night consisting of:

barbell curls started with 20kg-40-60-80kg was for cheat curls x 8 reps
2 sets 25kg dumbell hammer curls x 7 reps
2 sets preacher single arms curls 15kg very slow reps to failure

triceps:

close grip bench 60kg-100-140kg to failure, then back down to 100kg
pushdowns to failure, 10 reps x 2 sets
1 x set over head cable extension to failure
bench dips 20 reps x 2 sets

this was following a sunday workout of chest where i got PB of 180kg on the bench, so my arms, and shoulders + elbow joints are feeling it today... deadlifts tomorrow yippee!


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> girls blouse - HTFU


Was -1C and the only running gear I have is tshirt + shorts. I ain't stupid.


----------



## Bigpikle

40 min muddy off-road run this morning...


----------



## jamest

Quick 2 miler today.


----------



## DCR

been offline so...

Monday

Isolation sets at gym

Biceps and Abs

Tues

5km in morning

Stregth session after work

Standing shoulder press - 3x10 @ 45kgs
Seated Pull Down - 3x10 @ 110kgs
DB Bench - 3x10 @ 35kgs

Was supposed to go onto to do dips and close grip bench, but went a bit hard beforehand and couldnt complete - v annoying

Today

5km this morning

Legs tonight

Squats - 4x20 @ 120kgs
Hamstring Raise - 3x10 @ 20kgs
Calf Raises - 3x15 @ 35kgs


----------



## Clark @ PB

5K run on the treadmill while watching emmerdale on the TV :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

i did 5miles on the bike


----------



## DE 1981

Usual tuesday, thursday football training for me, with two 7.5 mile jogs a week.

Gav


----------



## Bigpikle

unplanned brick session today...

20 min bike ride on the singlespeed, followed by 55 min hard run. Gorgeous sunny day for it as well


----------



## Lost Boys

It'd better not rain when I finish work, planning a nice run around 5-6 miles, or hit the weights if it does.


----------



## DCR

5km this morning
Was planning on going to the gym tonight, but had to work late


----------



## Silver R26

Been unable to train for a week and a half now  due to a pulled muscle in my thigh. First day with no pain today so might venture for a short run on sunday to see how it fairs.......


----------



## Alex L

This one again

1000m row.

10x 4 jumping squats.

leg press - 100kg - 15,12,10,20
romainian deadlift - 15 x4 -30 kg

power cleans - 10,8,6,4 - 20kg
rope crunches - 60kg x 15 x 4

mine sweeper - 15kg x 12 x3
hanging leg raises 12 x 3

40 minutes cycle.


----------



## Bigpikle

short of time so up early for a chilly 35min fast blast on the bike. Brilliant in the sun...


----------



## badly_dubbed

did my usual friday 30mins on the bike - 5mils or so


----------



## jamest

Did a quick 2 miler with a sprint at the end.


----------



## Alex L

Start on the legs in 45 minutes, just waiting for the gym to open.


----------



## Teabag

today:

barbell front shoulder press 20/40/60/80kg 6 reps for 2 sets
barbell behind neck press 40kg x 15 reps for 2 sets (painful shoulder)

2 sets dumbell shrugs 50kg dumbells x 12 reps
2 sets upright rows, 60kg x 8 reps

stretches for shoulders

sunday off


----------



## Bigpikle

travelled out to Romania again this morning, so forced to use the hotel gym again...

60 mins run on the treadmill
upper body weights workout


----------



## badly_dubbed

did 90mins at the MMA class.

feel like death.


----------



## DCR

5km this morning

isoaltion work tonight on core and biceps


----------



## jamest

1km row.


----------



## Bigpikle

last night 30 min run folowed by 30 min cycle on the gym bike...


----------



## Maxx?

Last night 
5x5 Bench Press
5x5 Dumbell bicep curls
5x5 Tricep pull downs on the pulley
30 Minutes on the fitness bike

Tonight 
30 minutes on the fitness bike
15 minutes on the treadmill


----------



## chunkytfg

managed to find time today for a quick hour on the bike seen as the weather was holding out.
17miles in a hour! My legs are like jelly now though. I hate those forst couple of weeks back on a bike when you havent been near one in months!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed

feel really sore today so did nothing :lol:


----------



## jamest

Just did a quick 10 min run with a 75m sprint at the end. Nearly as fast as the van that drove past.


----------



## DCR

5km this morning

gym session tonight - all 3x10

Olympic Bench - 80kgs
Seated One Arm row - 65kgs
Shrugs - 120kgs

Dips (bodyweight)
Cable push downs - 30kgs


----------



## Maxx?

35 minutes on the bike tonight
I have a footy match tomorrow so saving some energy!


----------



## WHIZZER

Sore knees again !!! and feeling a little rough - so will see how it goes but planning a 4km run and then 30mins weights perhaps shoulders tonight


----------



## Bigpikle

45 min off-road mudfest run today. Just what I needed after 4 days of hell in Romania - some good old fashioned British mud & puddles :thumb:


----------



## Shuck

Circuit Training class today for 45 minutes.

Tonight when I get home, 4-5 mile run with my future brother in law. Trying to get him trained up so he won't die when we run the Hairy Haggis Relay at the Edinburgh Marathon next year!


----------



## badly_dubbed

usual 5 miles on the bike


----------



## Blazebro

Spent 2 hours cleaning the car (to me that's a workout).


----------



## DCR

5km this morning

No gym today


----------



## Bigpikle

23 mile easy bike ride this afternoon...


----------



## arcdef

Well I done 40mins on the rowing machine, and 25 on the bike today, most i've done on the rower so feel good .

Tomorrow brings my first taste of some free weights for a good few months!


----------



## Bigpikle

30 min run ending at the gym for a upper body weights session.


----------



## Bigpikle

21 mile cycle ride today :thumb:


----------



## Andrew M

Usual Saturday morning outing for me, 8Km of rowing, out in the lovely cold fresh sunny air we had this morning. Fab........

followed by a lovely cooked breakie (but maybe that shouldn't be mentioned in this section!)


----------



## Fin2982

If I started posting my workout it'll be like rewriting my workout diary......in 2 minds atm as Ive only just returned to the site after an absence of a few months


----------



## jamest

3 mile run ending with 75m spring.


----------



## Bigpikle

Nice easy 8 mile run today, building the distance slowly for the half marathon. Freezing cold drizzle wasnt so nice though


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> Nice easy 8 mile run today, building the distance slowly for the half marathon. Freezing cold drizzle wasnt so nice though


Building the distance slowly? ...I'm still on 3 miles :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

jamest said:


> Building the distance slowly? ...I'm still on 3 miles :lol:


+1 mile per week on my long run until I reach 12 miles, then +1 mile every other week. Combined with 2 x 35-45 min maintenance runs each week, just to maintain the fitness. This gives enough miles to build distance, without doing so many miles you risk injury and over-training.

Take every 3rd week and shorten the longest run by about 25% to give yourself extra recovery time. You have to take a step back every so often and allow yourself time to recover and repair.

You'll get there in no time. You have about 12 weeks or so to go :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> +1 mile per week on my long run until I reach 12 miles, then +1 mile every other week. Combined with 2 x 35-45 min maintenance runs each week, just to maintain the fitness. This gives enough miles to build distance, without doing so many miles you risk injury and over-training.
> 
> Take every 3rd week and shorten the longest run by about 25% to give yourself extra recovery time. You have to take a step back every so often and allow yourself time to recover and repair.
> 
> You'll get there in no time. You have about 12 weeks or so to go :thumb:


I was planning on sticking to shorter runs to over the winter period then build up in the new year which would leave me 10 weeks or so.


----------



## Bigpikle

35 min easy swim this morning, as active recovery from yesterdays run, then off to the gym for some upper body weights this afternoon.


----------



## Bigpikle

43 min run in the snow this morning


----------



## Bigpikle

35 min swim this morning, and was going to go to the weights room later, but dont feel fully recovered, so that will be tomorrow now. Long walk later instead...


----------



## jamest

Haven't done anything since Sunday....slipperly slope.


----------



## Bigpikle

jamest said:


> Haven't done anything since Sunday....slipperly slope.


nope - well earned rest week


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> nope - well earned rest week


Weather isn't helping, need to man up. Hope to go out today after work, do a 3 miler.


----------



## Bigpikle

jamest said:


> Weather isn't helping, need to man up. Hope to go out today after work, do a 3 miler.


agreed - went out running early yesterday at -1 deg and it was chilly for a few mins at the start but I soon warmed up. I have some thin thinsulate wool gloves and a Nike fleece earwarmer headband and they are perfect for these temps.

I did decide not to cycle this morning when I fell on my ar5e on the black ice on our driveway! Swim day today instead :lol:


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> agreed - went out running early yesterday at -1 deg and it was chilly for a few mins at the start but I soon warmed up. I have some thin thinsulate wool gloves and a Nike fleece earwarmer headband and they are perfect for these temps.
> 
> I did decide not to cycle this morning when I fell on my ar5e on the black ice on our driveway! Swim day today instead :lol:


I don't have any gloves so would be going out in shorts and tshirt as normal and would be relying on my body heating up quickly.

I nearly slipped on my pathway this morning putting the rubbish out, I don't think anyone saw. :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

FTW...


----------



## jamest

Car said 2 deg C, got out of car and thought it was OK to run in, just before getting in to my house, wind blew, thought feck that. Will do some rowing instead.


----------



## WHIZZER

Did a 12km bike ride - 2km uphill walk - then some free weights -


----------



## Bigpikle

still loads of snow on the ground here, so off to the gym for a 30 min treadmill run and weights session.


----------



## jamest

Did 2km on the rowing machine this morning.


----------



## DCR

ive been dragging myself up and down the stairs and hobbling around on crutches
its actually quite hard work, especially permanently balancing on one leg


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ good core workout then :lol:

Today it was still too icy to run or cycle outside so I had to make do with a 30 min treadmill run and then straight in the pool for a 30 min swim. Knackered...


----------



## DCR

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ good core workout then :lol:
> 
> Today it was still too icy to run or cycle outside so I had to make do with a 30 min treadmill run and then straight in the pool for a 30 min swim. Knackered...


yup LOL
gonna have one monster leg and one b*tch leg once i get my cast off


----------



## Bigpikle

twiglet 

feeling a tad under the weather, and given the snow is still on the ground, I'm staying in and doing sod all today


----------



## jamest

Just done 1km on the rowing machine.

Really want to get out for a run but it's too slippery.


----------



## Bigpikle

bit late, but last night managed a 50 min treadmill run and weights session as it still wasnt clear enough to do anything outside.

Today will be a hard session in the pool for 45 mins.


----------



## jamest

Planning to do a 3 mile run tonight, pavements are mostly clear by the looks of it.


----------



## WHIZZER

Did A 4km run and 30min weight last night - night off for me tonight got something to sort out for the kids


----------



## Bigpikle

did all the Xmas stuff, got the bird in the oven and headed out for a 30 min easy run, just as the sun came out. Cracking.


----------



## jamest

Did a 3 mile run on Christmas Eve after work also did a 3 mile run Christmas mornining, was a bit nippy but I wasn't the only one out running.


----------



## Silver R26

Abit late, 4 mile run on xmas morning, seemed to have pulled thigh muscle again, even after warming up, warming down and stretching :wall: so R.I.C.E for the next few days.


----------



## Bigpikle

managed 8 miles on the day after Boxing day, and then an easy 30 min recovery run yesterday.

40 min swim today, and just as luck would have it, this morning I weighed in at 175lbs exactly, which was my target weight I set myself for Xmas day back on 1st September - a drop of 26lbs since 1st Sept


----------



## chunkytfg

was 24st dead on Boxing day so the diet didnt really start that well!!! lol

But managed a brisk 18k on the bike today and dont feel to bad for it. I love cycling in the cold weather!


----------



## Bigpikle

Did a brutal intervals session on the treadmill yesterday, followed by a weights session.

25 mile bike in the freezing cold today :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

last 2 days really hit me hard, so just a 40 min easy paced recovery run this morning.


----------



## Paul_r26

My gym isn't open  I hate running as my knees are terrible, I really need to get back ino training, my new gym (Virgin) really isn't open alot over Xmas compared to the sports centre.


----------



## Silver R26

5 mile cross country run, lovely clear blue sky and cold. Was gonna push on and try for 7 miles but had pins and needles in my feet for the first ever time, so thought it better to stop.


----------



## [email protected]

Just back from a 1 hour or so bike ride, that will do me today. I need breaking in gently:thumb:


----------



## pogo6636

30 mins bike,
30 mins treadmill 5% gradient,
20 mins on ergo runner, 

Got a shout, carry 45 kg box up to the 5th floor of a multi story, 

10 km on the bike,
30 mins chest and shoulder workout.

now on week 3 of the 100 pushups programme.


----------



## Bigpikle

Best run of my life today 

9 miles in total, with the first 8 at a steady easy pace, then felt so good I sprinted the last mile at a pace 2 mins quicker than the others. Still finished feeling like I could do a few more miles


----------



## jamest

Just finished half hour on the rowing machine. 29 mins at 2:20/500m then a sprint for the last minute at 1:40/500m.


----------



## Silver R26

5 miles cross country today 10% quicker than friday, 8 weeks to go before my half marathon. Got a training plan in my head just need to stick to it, thinking of entering a 10k cross country run in 5 weeks time to see what my real pace is.


----------



## badly_dubbed

ended up 10 odd miles XC run on the bike some decent climbs - cold air makes is so much harder my lungs were burning!

all fun though!

few action shots of the day


----------



## Rich

Managed 10 miles today on the road bike, but it became scary !


----------



## ahaydock

15 mins of interval training and 30 mins of back before work


----------



## Bigpikle

brief swim, mixed with play sessions with my son, today as its the last day of his school hols and I'm having a slightly easier day today...


----------



## jamest

5km on rowing machine.


----------



## WHIZZER

first day back for me 5km run 35mins of weight machines today ( quite pleased though still average 4.50 km's slightly slower than normal but not far)


----------



## Bigpikle

circuit training class this morning, and havent done one for years. Only 2 of us so nowhere to hide and I was wrecked


----------



## ahaydock

15 mins of HIIT and 35-45 mins of Chest followed by Abs after work tonight :thumb:


----------



## jamest

5km on rowing machine


----------



## ahaydock

15 mins Sprints then 30 mins of Legs before work :thumb:


----------



## jamest

10km row.


----------



## Alex L

40 minutes with my trainer today and boy do my lungs and heart feel like they're trying to burst out lol.


----------



## Bigpikle

35 mins interval run on the treadmill, followed by upper body weights. I guess a trudge through the snow also counts :lol:


----------



## jamest

Was hoping to do another 5 or 10km on the rowing machine but with no hot water, can't have a shower so will have a day off.


----------



## Teabag

shovelled snow for about 30 mins and pushing a saloon bmw along in soft snow repeatedly..full body workout.. excellent!


----------



## chris141

Really fed up at the mo pitches frozen and covered in snow :wall:

Did 1hr of circuit training to nite indoors, various stations 1min work 30sec rest was quite tough!


----------



## Bigpikle

fantastic 45min snow run - my trail running shoes are perfect for snow and ice :thumb:

snow running is great fun too


----------



## ahaydock

Triceps and 15 mins HIIT last night

Biceps and 15 mins HIIT today :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

PT today, man I ache.

Anyone got any suggestions on how to skip without tripping over all the time? I'm un-co as f*** :lol:


----------



## Jookeli

-----


----------



## Bigpikle

30 mins weights this morning while little one had swimming lessons :thumb:


----------



## jamest

20 mins of weights followed by a 5km row.


----------



## Alex L

My first ever run this morning, 5km in 28 minutes (New Plymouth is very hilly and we live on top of one, so it started off easy lol).

And it was alot easier than the tread mill, wish I'd started earlier.

Need to build up to one of my goals of 14.5km in 90 minutes with a 15kg pack.

Then when the gym opens at 11 I'm off for an upper body workout


----------



## Bigpikle

10 miles of pure snow running - tough but great fun


----------



## Jookeli

-----


----------



## Bigpikle

less this week as I was away and its a recovery week, but today was a brutal 40 min run with 20mins of intervals built in


----------



## Fin2982

Skipped Thursdays session due to Illness so I went intoday for a nice hard Leg session, Im on a major Culk(clean Bulk) and trying to add as much mass as possible.

Squat / Lunges / Leg Extension Tri-Set 5sets 10 sq, 6 lun, 15 ext
Stiff Leg Deadlift 4sets 12, 10, 8, 6
Leg curl 4sets 12-15

the 5 try sets at the beginning were murder but damn did it feel good

and a 5min cooldown on hill setting on the bike and 5mins on the flat treadmill at a pace of 15min mile


----------



## jamest

Did lots of weights on Thursday. Went to do a 5km row Friday after work, but my right shoulder wasn't having it, so did a steady 1km today on the rowing machine. As the snow has pretty much gone, I think I will go for a run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andrew M

Was nice to get to do something outside today so it was a 3K row on the river this morning, was meant to be 6K but we were short of capable coxes in the high flow so I had to cox for 1 lap. But still great to get out for 1st time this year, and we were out in the rain free window.


----------



## Silver R26

5 mile cross country run yesterday, very,very wet and muddy, thigh strain looks like it may have gone after 6 weeks 

Hopefully back to proper training now military fitness tomorrow ngiht first time in 5 weeks, its gonna hurt


----------



## Bigpikle

resistance band workout today - getting the hang of these for a good workout now


----------



## jamest

4.5 mile run this morning, now have a very painful hip and struggling to walk.


----------



## Fin2982

Wide grip pull ups 4sets MAX, 10, 8, 8
Lat pull downs 3sets 10, 10, 10
Bent over row 4sets 8, 6, 6, 5
One arm cable row 4sets 15

Cable crunch 3sets 12
Weighted leg raise 3sets 10
Weighted exercise ball crunch 3sets 12


----------



## chunkytfg

Not sure if it constitutes 'proper' exercise but i spent the day decorating and am completely knackered! 

Got more to do tomorrow as well!


----------



## Alex L

Up at 5am for a 5km run, then a core and arm workout after work.


----------



## Bigpikle

hotel life again this week, so make do in the crappy gym time...

45min HARD interval run - 7km plus 8 intervals of 45" sprints with 1' recovery between each.

Best news is that makes 30lbs lost now since 1 Sept last year, and I'm at the upper edge of my racing weight again, and I am fitter than I have been in 20 years


----------



## Fin2982

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press 4sets 10 10 10 6
Barbell Bench Press 4sets 8-10
Incline Dumbbell Flys 3sets 12
Cable Crossovers 3sets 12


I hate recovering from an injury I struggled to get 100kg for 6 let alone 10 reps, going to take me a bit longer to get back up there


----------



## DCR

2nd day back in the gym after getting my cast off

10 mins on the bike and 10 mins v slow walking on the treadmill

Ankle is still very swollen, so just trying to get some flexibility back in it


----------



## Bigpikle

Easy pace 50 min recovery run today, and I added a couple of hill repeats just to spice it up a bit.

Kept it nice and easy as I have a 1hr kettlebell class tonight, finally, for the first time


----------



## Grizzle

Easy 2hr work out today on the xbox and COD lol


----------



## WHIZZER

25min run and 40min weights


----------



## ahaydock

15 mins of HIIT and Triceps :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

Quick 3 mile run for me today


----------



## jamest

Quick 2 mile run, hip still feels a bit dodgy though.


----------



## Bigpikle

just back from my first kettlebells class as well - very enjoyable and I can see why people rate it as a high intensity session!


----------



## Bigpikle

30 mins swim session this afternoon


----------



## Bigpikle

weights session first thing and then a 50 min run lunchtime.


----------



## Alex L

5km run in 24.05 minutes, my best so far 

did an upper body/core weights session yesterday but only half hearted as I took a couple of guys from work along to see if they like it, they both nearly puked and I realised I prefer to work out on my own.


----------



## jamest

Half hour of weights today, hope to go running tomorrow.



Alex L said:


> 5km run in 24.05 minutes, my best so far


I always run 8min/mile, can't run any slower unless I manage to injure myself.


----------



## Bigpikle

17 mile fairly easy bike ride today to blow away a few cobwebs after all the snow and muck. Typically the sun came out just as I finished


----------



## jamest

Did 2 mile run down and up the hill. I thought I was pretty quick but found out I had done 7min miles. Hip is hurting again though, may leave it a week to see if I can fully heal it otherwise I will need to see the Dr.


----------



## badly_dubbed

20-22 miles XC through bogs and thick mud.

was cursing at parts but was braw fun


----------



## Silver R26

6 mile cross country run. Muddy and wet, thank god for gore-tex trainers, dry feet


----------



## Alex L

New workout today:

5 x 2 minutes skipping for a warm up.

Power cleans -10, 8, 6, 6 (25kg).
Lat raises - 15 x 4 (8kg)
90 sec rest between reps.

Olympic bar curls (21s) 21 x 4 - 20 kg bar.
20 sec rest between reps.

Preacher curls - 12 x 3 on each arm - 10kg 30 sec rest

Cable curls - 3 x 20 on each arm - 20 sec rest.

Dips - till exhaustion x 3. - 30 sec rest.

Tri-extension 12, 10, 8, 6 - 50 kg - 30 sec rest.

And I can tell aleady that my arms are going to be sore tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

10 mile easy run today - 1hr 40', which was 15 mins faster than last time I did it, so things are looking good for Silverstone


----------



## partrir

Yesterday...3 mile run at lunchtime...very hilly (I live on Exmoor) and then an hour on the turbo trainer in the evening. Running was mainly cardio zone 3, then the turbo, I split to half an hour in zone 1, then half an hour in zone 2 - aim is to shed some Christmas pounds.

Rest of the week...

Today - an hour on the turbo
Wednesday - 3 mile lunchtime run, hour doing circuit training in eve.
Thursday - hour on the turbo lunchtime, then squash in the eve
Friday - hour lunchtime run.
Saturday - rest
Sunday - not sure yet!


----------



## Bigpikle

33 mins easy swim this morning - good recovery for a long run.


----------



## Silver R26

Hour of military fitness last night first time in 6 weeks due to injury, bu**er me it was hard work but survived.


----------



## Bigpikle

50 min cycle in the cold rain this afternoon - weirdly enjoyable


----------



## chunkytfg

lovely day out today so justr got in from a nice 22km cycle @ an average speed of 25Kph which isnt to bad really.

Would have gone further but i'm properly unfit atm so although the muscles felt okay then lungs definately were telling me to stop.

I'm hating this cycling round london lark atm though as i go out with the good intentions of having a steady 80rpm use the gears no real effort 2 hour cycle and i end up chasing cars the minute the traffic slows down and i'm knackered before i hit the hour!

must be more disciplined!


----------



## Bigpikle

40 min easy run this afternoon as I'm off to my kettlebell class for some more punishment later tonight....


----------



## ahaydock

Legs and that's it!


----------



## Bigpikle

50 min run and home for a kettlebell blitz today


----------



## Fin2982

legs baby, piramid on the squats, 45 leg press and then onto the leg extensions and curls.....I wont walk tomorrow


----------



## Silver R26

9 mile cross country run, felt in the zone today, legs will probably kill tomorrow.


----------



## Bigpikle

kettlebells workout this morning but it looks like I wont get out on my bike today, so a 1 hr walk instead and quick swim last thing :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

11 long, icy, cold miles this morning - nearly at my half marathon distance now, so well happy


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> 11 long, icy, cold miles this morning - nearly at my half marathon distance now, so well happy


Congrats. I still haven't passed 4.5 miles. Going to have to find the problem with my hip, hopefully it is something with my running shoes. I am going to go running in my normal trainers tomorrow to see if I have the same problem.

Can't see myself getting to 13 miles without huge jumps in distances.


----------



## T25DOC

Congrats on the 11miles bigpikle - that seems so far in the distance for me - how long did it take you?? 

I'm hoping to do somewhere between 4/5miles this evening...followed by a good workout on the bench and cables...


----------



## Bigpikle

jamest said:


> Congrats. I still haven't passed 4.5 miles. Going to have to find the problem with my hip, hopefully it is something with my running shoes. I am going to go running in my normal trainers tomorrow to see if I have the same problem.
> 
> Can't see myself getting to 13 miles without huge jumps in distances.


James - just take it easy and dont push unrealistically. There are plenty more events you can do later, but if you end up injuring yourself you might well be out for a lot longer 



T25DOC said:


> Congrats on the 11miles bigpikle - that seems so far in the distance for me - how long did it take you??
> 
> I'm hoping to do somewhere between 4/5miles this evening...followed by a good workout on the bench and cables...


I hadnt run for a very long time until 1st Sept last year. I started very slow and short distance for a month and didnt commit to the HM until mid November and thats when I started pushing the distance.

I use a plan made famous by Jeff Galloway, where he advocates 1 long run per week, that increases by 1 mile per week, and then 2 short (30-45 min) easy runs during the week. The key is keep it SLOW and easy, as that builds endurance safely.


----------



## jamest

I went for a run today (3.5miles) in my trainers and had minor discomfort in my hip. I'm starting to think it is my running shoes as my hip becomes really painful 

I will do the HM even if I get a time of 4 hours.


----------



## BENJY

Well tonight ive done a general all body weight session and its the first time ive done squats ever which im ashamed of really and i must say i cant even walk now but i feel so good.


----------



## Silver R26

Military fitness training last night. Relaxing muscles rest of week as groin strain still there abit. Doing a 10k cross country race on sunday running against alot of club runners so be interesting to see how I get on.

Half marathon on 28th Feb really going for under 2 hours which I think is doable, not trained as much as I wanted to but hey ho gonna give it ago. Planning on a number of halfs this year.


----------



## Silver R26

jamest said:


> I went for a run today (3.5miles) in my trainers and had minor discomfort in my hip. I'm starting to think it is my running shoes as my hip becomes really painful
> 
> I will do the HM even if I get a time of 4 hours.


Not sure were you are in west sussex try and find a shop that does gait analysis make sure you have the right trainers. I am west sussex/surrey/kent border and nearest to be was "he runs she runs" in Blue Water.


----------



## Bigpikle

easy swim session then home for an intense 20 mins of kettlebells - slight knee ache after yesterdays long run so taking it easy on anything with impact this week....


----------



## jamest

Silver R26 said:


> Not sure were you are in west sussex try and find a shop that does gait analysis make sure you have the right trainers. I am west sussex/surrey/kent border and nearest to be was "he runs she runs" in Blue Water.


I got my trainers from Up and Running in Horsham. They have all the kit, but seem to stick to the old fashioned method of them laying on the floor watching you walk barefooted.


----------



## Bigpikle

20 min kettlebell session then a 18 mile easy pace ride this morning. I hope the snow stays away as I need to get more cycling in the next 10 days...


----------



## Lump

Went out for a 10 mile ride today. found a gorgeous Wood and couldn't resist an explore. Got PROPER lost ended up doing near 25 miles. Got shouted at by some forestry workers as i shouldn't have been riding in the wood  had a row with some cars on a roundabout ( who seam to think give way to right unless its a cyclist ) Arms are killing me, the last 5 miles home i felt like walking as it hurt SO much. 

But now i feel much better about my day. ill pay in the morning :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

First race today the bookahm 10k which turned out to be nearer 11k, cross country, hilly and tough. Looking at my time compared to last years results might have come in the top 100 out of 350ish entered which if the case I will be well chuffed.


----------



## badly_dubbed

small 10 miles XC today but majority was climbing.

lungs burning? - check.
legs broken? - check.


----------



## Ross

I had a good 1.5 mile walk with our two dogs again today 

Dogs >  < Ross


----------



## jamest

5km row followed by a 5 meter stumble followed by a 1.2 meter fall followed by a 2 mile run.

Hands are stinging like fook.


----------



## Paul_r26

Recovering from a full body workout yesterday.....DOMS!


----------



## badly_dubbed

did a decent 15ish mile night ride tonight!

nothing extreme but was very good!


----------



## badly_dubbed

another 10 miles XC tonight, really enjoying the night runs


----------



## Lump

badly_dubbed said:


> another 10 miles XC tonight, really enjoying the night runs


they seam to be very popular, wish i could afford the lights looks like fun


----------



## badly_dubbed

£35 all in for 1000 lumen torch,bracket 2 batteries and a charger

and is brighter than my mates £350 light and motion kit. win.

dont know why people buy bike specific lights.


----------



## Lump

Got any links ? the guys around me do night runs but lack of lightage stopped me thinking about it


----------



## badly_dubbed

The MTE 2 mode P7 torch: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623

Universal mount: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15642

18650 protected cells: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26247

18650 cell charger: 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251


----------



## Lump

badly_dubbed said:


> The MTE 2 mode P7 torch:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623
> 
> Universal mount:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15642
> 
> 18650 protected cells:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26247
> 
> 18650 cell charger:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1251


wow cheap as chips :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

12 mile run this morning - almost there for Silverstone now. Just need to focus on some speed work along the beach the next 10 days


----------



## Silver R26

Only 5 miles today was out to do 10/11 after last weeks 9 just did not have the energy, half marathon in 2 weeks, gonna do a couple of short runs during the week before attempting a 11 miler next weekend.


----------



## badly_dubbed

yesterday was another 12 miles night ride for me


----------



## Bigpikle

just a quick 17 mile ride today between rain storms and other jobs - need a little more time on this Adamo test saddle to see if I can make it work for me. So far it seems good though with considerably less numbness :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

A quick 3 mile run for me in the wind and rain.


----------



## jamest

Silver R26 said:


> A quick 3 mile run for me in the wind and rain.


Same. Soaked but was a really nice and soothing, hands were freezing, should of worn some gloves.


----------



## Mixman

Working 12 hour shifts these last few days so difficult.

Saturday/Sunday/Monday, quick 5 mile rides.

Today, 15 minutes on Cross Trainer and 3 x 10 reps 35kg bench press


----------



## ahaydock

Sprints and a heavy Legs sesh yesterday so light CV (X-Trainder) and Shoulders tonight :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Wednesday, 30 minutes on Cross Trainer and 3 x 10 reps 35kg bench press


----------



## Silver R26

jamest said:


> Same. Soaked but was a really nice and soothing, hands were freezing, should of worn some gloves.


Gloves are good I always wear gloves this time of year.

8 miles forme today different route than usual, 4 miles up hill has made the calg muscle ache alot. Couple of quick runs during the week then half marathon next w/e. Not prepared enough for it, but gonna push for under 2 hours.


----------



## badly_dubbed

yesterday - 16miles xc after work


----------



## Mixman

Thursday - 30 minutes on Cross Trainer and 3 x 10 reps 35kg bench press
Friday - 35 minutes on Cross Trainer and 3 x 10 reps 35kg bench press
Saturday - 35 minutes on Cross Trainer and 3 x 10 reps 35kg bench press
Sunday - Dug Zafira out from round back of house :doublesho


----------



## badly_dubbed

today was 21miles xc with a few mates easy pace as one of them was actually nearing death after 15mins....:lol:


----------



## Silver R26

Yesterday 5 mile cross country whilst it sleeted, got soaked from knees down, great fun, today 100 press ups, 200 situps.


----------



## badly_dubbed

yesterday was 13miles xc in -4 temps! woohoo


----------



## Lump

first time with SPD's rain and no inhaler, bad ride today wasnt to keen on my first time with SPD and ended up in the hedge twice :wall:


----------



## badly_dubbed

:lol:!!!

everyone has a clipless moment, dont worry about it youve done it now


----------



## Lump

badly_dubbed said:


> :lol:!!!
> 
> everyone has a clipless moment, dont worry about it youve done it now


:lol::lol: i did laugh after, but you know that moment when your committed to a fall when OH **** runs through your head


----------



## Silver R26

First time with SPD's I remember that I decked right outside the front of the house when I stopped forgeting I had SPD's on, DOH!

5 miles cross country in heavy rain, rest now until half marathon on Sunday, nervous already.


----------



## Mixman

Monday - 10 miles on bike
Tuesday - 19.5 miles on bike
Wednesday - 10 miles on bike
Thursday - 19.5 miles on bike


----------



## badly_dubbed

managed 10.5miles xc tonight in sleet - soaked to the core.

not bad though


----------



## jamest

Ran 4.5miles in at times torrential rain with some puddles ankle deep....but it was fun.

Wasn't so fun when it took me 2 minutes to get my soaked t-shirt off.


----------



## WHIZZER

Been slack this week ! only been twice to the gym - hopefully back at it next week


----------



## robj20

Silver R26 said:


> First time with SPD's I remember that I decked right outside the front of the house when I stopped forgeting I had SPD's on, DOH!
> 
> 5 miles cross country in heavy rain, rest now until half marathon on Sunday, nervous already.


This is why everyone should learn to balance on there bike, i can stop still for as long as i like and keep balance, still never got on with spds though, not good for freeriding.


----------



## badly_dubbed

robj20 said:


> This is why everyone should learn to balance on there bike, i can stop still for as long as i like and keep balance, still never got on with spds though, not good for freeriding.


sometimes not a case of being able to trackstand(in his case it was :lol.....sometimes its more a case of not being able to unclip quick enough


----------



## Lump

badly_dubbed said:


> sometimes not a case of being able to trackstand(in his case it was :lol.....sometimes its more a case of not being able to unclip quick enough


OR one clip tension was set to high


----------



## badly_dubbed

snowing here so couldnt get out for some playtime, so switched to the darkside and did 10 miles on the turbotrainer 5x2mile sprints @ ^30mph average.


----------



## Mixman

1 hour on cross trainer
3 sets of 10 bench presses 35kg


----------



## Silver R26

Half marathon for me today really grim conditions raining, windy and alot of puddles/streams footed soaked through after 2miles  Kept my top half warm with 2 layers and a windstopper jacket, did not pay attention to the bottom half though and wear short, legs started to feel very cold after 10 miles which made the last 3 miles pretty hellish. 2 hrs 1 min gutted to not finish under 2hrs but had not trained properly due to injury so only made 9 miles in training.

Pat on the back and a well done from Dame Kelly Holmes though at the end :thumb:


----------



## christhesparky

Silver R26 said:


> Half marathon for me today really grim conditions raining, windy and alot of puddles/streams footed soaked through after 2miles  Kept my top half warm with 2 layers and a windstopper jacket, did not pay attention to the bottom half though and wear short, legs started to feel very cold after 10 miles which made the last 3 miles pretty hellish. 2 hrs 1 min gutted to not finish under 2hrs but had not trained properly due to injury so only made 9 miles in training.
> 
> Pat on the back and a well done from Dame Kelly Holmes though at the end :thumb:


Well done, :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

christhesparky said:


> Well done, :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:

Planning for the next one on the 11th April course is alot flatter and will get some good training in so hoping to break the 2hr


----------



## christhesparky

Silver R26 said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Planning for the next one on the 11th April course is alot flatter and will get some good training in so hoping to break the 2hr


Just started training for the great north run, so would be grateful for any tips


----------



## jamest

Congrats on the run. My training has been plauged with injuries so I am looking at the 2 hour mark, although haven't ran anymore than 4.5miles so far and the run is in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Silver R26

christhesparky said:


> Just started training for the great north run, so would be grateful for any tips


My training was 2 shorts runs a week 5 miles each one cross country so around 40% was up hill. Then one long run a week but building up the mileage slowly mile a week, because of a groin strain this element suffered so my longest run was only 9 miles. First 6 miles for me was quick felt easy due to my short run training, then there was a 1.5 miles hill which I took steady got to 10 miles and suffered. I think this is due to my max mileage only being 9 miles so try and complete a couple of 12 miles runs before the big day but increase the mileage slowly.

After every run I have this http://www.superfit.co.uk/nutrisport-energy-boost-4-1-5kg-11-0lb-1.html which helps replenish the muscles so my recovery is good.

Practise drinking whilst running, I hadn't, wish I had, my body didn't like it. I had a couple of these http://www.superfit.co.uk/iso-gel-plus.html on the way round I had practised eating these whilst running they give you a carb hit with caffine and you dont need water to get them down.

Make sure you wear the right clothes for the conditions I didn't which caused me problems my legs were freezing by the end which caused some pain and muscles dont like working when they are cold. Try different clothing whilst you run and put that into practise on the day, not like me.

Get into the habit of stretching after running helps reduces soreness the following day, I am now rarely in pain the day following a run.

These things worked for me and am confident my next half marathon will be easier.

I find these guys are http://www.startfitness.co.uk/default.asp?s=r3qbth231029& are good value for running gear especially if you are on a budget there own brand (more mile) t-shirts are only 6.99 there other own brand stuff is good value as well.

Bigpickle will be able to offer some advice as well, from reading about his training he has managed to get up to 12 miles in training this will pay dividends on the day.

Have fun as well :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

jamest said:


> Congrats on the run. My training has been plauged with injuries so I am looking at the 2 hour mark, although haven't ran anymore than 4.5miles so far and the run is in 2 weeks time.


Why not put your first one off till the mileage has picked up abit you will enjoy it more on the day, what one you doing?


----------



## robj20

Iv signed up for the Manchester to Blackpool bike ride in July, gives me something to aim for.


----------



## Trist

Cool thread 

iPushup week 6 day 1 & some 20kg dumbbell various arm exercise .


----------



## jamest

Silver R26 said:


> Why not put your first one off till the mileage has picked up abit you will enjoy it more on the day, what one you doing?


Silverstone (open area so very windy if the weather keeps up). It's for charity so will do it wind, rain or shine.


----------



## s-line

completed the one hundred push ups program after 6 weeks of training, today was the final test and I managed to reach the 100 mark.


----------



## Silver R26

jamest said:


> Silverstone (open area so very windy if the weather keeps up). It's for charity so will do it wind, rain or shine.


Good luck, silverstone can be windy and bleak sometimes, wear the right clothes and you will be warm and dry :thumb:


----------



## jamest

I just wear a tshirt and shorts. No need for multiple layers as you end up needing to take them off when you get too hot. Ideally it will be raining while not being too cold and very little wind.


----------



## Mixman

Silver R26 said:


> Half marathon for me today
> 
> Pat on the back and a well done from Dame Kelly Holmes though at the end :thumb:





s-line said:


> completed the one hundred push ups program after 6 weeks of training, today was the final test and I managed to reach the 100 mark.


Congratulations to the both of you :thumb:


----------



## sargent

Today i did a 4.5 mile run. Slowly getting back on the pavements, rather than on the treadmill in my garage!


----------



## Mixman

Just 30 minutes on cross trainer and 3 x 10 sets of benchpressing 35kg


----------



## DCR

i havent posted on here for a while, despite training like a madman

back and triceps tonight

Seated row - 4x12 @ 70kgs
Close grip pull down - 4x12 @ 55kgs
Lower back raise - 4x12 @ BW

Rope pull-downs - 8x12 @ 15kgs

tomorrow im doing my first road running since breaking my leg in Dec


----------



## jamest

DCR said:


> tomorrow im doing my first road running since breaking my leg in Dec


Good luck. And as they say..."break a leg" :lol:


----------



## Mixman

11.5 mile bike ride today


----------



## Lump

What a gorgeous day for a ride :thumb: 25ish miles and could have still done more. been waiting for the weather to change and the sun to come out. I can feel my fitness improving every time i go out. But i have hit a wall with loosing the weight same for three weeks now.


----------



## christhesparky

Will be out on the bike later on, will go for a 5/6 miler to ease me in gently, 4 mile fast walk yesterday,
jogging tomorrow


----------



## Mixman

Yep. Brilliant day.

23miles on the bike today, upped a few miles from before!


----------



## jamest

Just finished a 9mile run in 80mins. Really happy with it considering the furthest I had done previously was 4.5 miles. The only reason I stopped was because I really needed a dump and it was getting rather dark. I think I could have carried on up to half marathon at least.


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> Just finished a 9mile run in 80mins. Really happy with it considering the furthest I had done previously was 4.5 miles. The only reason I stopped was because I really needed a dump and it was getting rather dark. I think I could have carried on up to half marathon at least.


Good going mate :thumb:


----------



## DCR

jamest said:


> Good luck. And as they say..."break a leg" :lol:


LOL

well the run went quite well, albeit quite slowly
did around half of the usual distance - 2.8km
took me about the same time as 5.6km tho...
knee joints none too happy, but thats to be expected, especially as i have put on 3/4 stone in the last 4 weeks (bulking diet)
also getting lower back pain as well

despite the pain, im pleased with the way it went

shoulder & biceps tonight (all 5x6)

Shrugs - 50kgs each hand
Seated DB press - 30kgs each hand
Front raise (cable) - 25kgs

DB Curls - 17.5kgs each hand

really pleased with the 30kgs pressing
felt like i could have done 35kgs


----------



## ahaydock

Week off from training


----------



## Mixman

Had to stop in today so not gone out on bike at all.

I'm not nice to be around right now!


----------



## DCR

Power session last night

Bench - 4x3 @ 100kgs, 1 x 110kgs   
Flys - 3x5 @ 25kgs each hand

Then i felt a twinge in my tricep, which i fear is a strain. V annoying. V pleased at benching tho, broke two PB's.

Ran again this morning. Only about 3.5km tho. Slowly working up the distance.


----------



## Mixman

28 miles on bike yesterday.

That's my limit for now though. Not going to try any more. Stopping at that distance for a few weeks.


----------



## Mixman

50 minutes on cross trainer and 3 x sets of 10 bench pressing 35kg


----------



## Silver R26

Starting the next lot training before another half marathon, hopefully this time it will be injury free training. So 8 miles today and at a good pace, 4 miles down hill and 4 miles up.


----------



## Mixman

Same today, 50 minutes on cross trainer and 3 x sets of 10 bench pressing 35kg


----------



## Mixman

28 mile bike ride


----------



## Lump

Nice weather for long ride today 20ish miles :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26

Started back at British Military Fitness after an extended break, was hard but good, so an hour of circuit type training for me last night.


----------



## WHIZZER

13km spin session and 30mins weights


----------



## Mixman

28 mile bike ride


----------



## Silver R26

5 mile cross country run beat my time by 5 minutes today, improvement at last.


----------



## Mixman

That's a big time to beat it by bud. Well done!


----------



## Silver R26

Mixman said:


> That's a big time to beat it by bud. Well done!


Thanks :thumb: lets see if its the same next week.


----------



## Mixman

28 miles on bike again


----------



## Mixman

21 miles today so that's 105 miles in total this week


----------



## Silver R26

Another 5 miles cross country today in exactly to the second time as last week. Brit fit training last night for 1 hour.


----------



## ahaydock

Just Legs followed by 10 Mins HIIT :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

another 25 miles easy stretcher today to dial in the new bike position. Spring seemed to be here already


----------



## jamest

5km on rowing machine.


----------



## Silver R26

5 miles cross country again another minute of my time today, thats 6 minutes off my best time over the past week. Bloody hell things start to hurt when you get older


----------



## Silver R26

A slow 10 miles today building up for another half marathon on 11th April.


----------



## jamest

3 mile run today.


----------



## andycole

2 miles on the treadmill at max incline!! (only because it was delivered this morning and I didn't realise
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

5 mile run Saturday morning, and 45 mile bike ride today :thumb:


----------



## andycole

Yesterday I managed 16 miles on my new hybrid bike and followed that with 1.5 on the treadmill. Legs are a little tired today but I can still walk.
Cheers
AC


----------



## Bigpikle

22 mile recovery ride today - 20 miles used to be an effort but now its just a light warm up! Roll on summer and some serious riding


----------



## Silver R26

An hour of british military fitness in the rain and mud


----------



## Bigpikle

34 mile ride today - started in rain, then clouds, then lovely sunshine. Got to love Spring


----------



## jamest

Anyone on dailymile.com? Post all your training, runs, walks, cycle rides, rowing etc with the distance and time and you get nice charts etc.


----------



## Silver R26

3.2 run as apart of a triathlon team for Sports Relief 24m30s, which was quick for me could not have done it any quicker.


----------



## Silver R26

jamest said:


> Anyone on dailymile.com? Post all your training, runs, walks, cycle rides, rowing etc with the distance and time and you get nice charts etc.


Not seen that, because I am abit of a gadget freak I have a Garmin 405 gps watch which gives you a vast amount information, graphs and stuff. You can upload it to garmins website and share your route with others, look at other ppls routes etc...


----------



## ahaydock

Legs, Abs and HIIT.

Managed to Barbell Squat 120KG which is a PB for me


----------



## Johnnyopolis

5K Running Machine 1.5K Cross Trainer for me today


----------



## Mixman

Yesterday and the day before I have done 45 minutes each day on the cross trainer and 3 x 10 reps of 37kg bench pressing


----------



## Bigpikle

another 28 mile ride today, making over 130 miles this week. Roll on longer days and better weather for some serious mileage


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> another 28 mile ride today, making over 130 miles this week. Roll on longer days and better weather for some serious mileage


http://www.action.org.uk/100 :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

jamest said:


> http://www.action.org.uk/100 :thumb:


I've looked at those and have quite a few events scheduled this year - not sure the dates quite work on those but I'll be doing a bit of a big charity thing soon.... Might be quite big!


----------



## Mixman

Well, today was a big day for me. At 7:30 this morning I went swimming for the first time in over 11 years. I've been, and still am, very self conscious about the way I look. So today I took the plunge and swam 20 lengths! Now it felt easy when I was doing it. But then I got out of the pool and my legs were like jelly for a few seconds. I also stretched my knee a bit too.

But then I also did the 28 mile ride which exercised it well and it's not bad at the moment!


----------



## Darranvps

20 Situps!
And a good bar of Chocolate afterwards!


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Well, today was a big day for me. At 7:30 this morning I went swimming for the first time in over 11 years. I've been, and still am, very self conscious about the way I look. So today I took the plunge and swam 20 lengths! Now it felt easy when I was doing it. But then I got out of the pool and my legs were like jelly for a few seconds. I also stretched my knee a bit too.
> 
> But then I also did the 28 mile ride which exercised it well and it's not bad at the moment!


gettin there fella, its a long road but i think you have turned the corner and there's no going back :thumb:

did a canal run along the Leamington Spa didnt record the miles ( guessing 30ish miles ) but what a nice day and place to ride.


----------



## Mixman

Yeah, I like the exercising now, very much.

The swimming was 'OK' but there were a lot of people, all lane swimming. It's just that there were no lanes marked out and some of the other peoples lanes ran diagonally! And then the 2 women who swam 1 length then stopped and talked for 5 minutes each time.

30 miles is a mega run. Well done!


----------



## jamest

6 mile run.


----------



## JJ_

Football training today for an 1hr, I normally do 1hr of boxing training as well every other day when I can.


----------



## Silver R26

10 miles cross country run building up for another half marathon on 11th April


----------



## Bigpikle

60 mile ride on Sunday and a 1 hr run today.


----------



## Mixman

On nights so difficult to get a move on!

Today though 1 hour on cross trainer and 3 sets of 10 benchpressing 33kg


----------



## Bigpikle

hill practice session so 23 miles of very windy hill climbing and descending today...felt like mid-winter all over again


----------



## Mixman

Today again, 1 hour on cross trainer and 3 sets of 10 benchpressing 33kg


----------



## Mixman

28 mile bike ride today.


----------



## ahaydock

Chest and Bic's :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Up again at 7:30 and did another 28miles. Hopefully going to do the same route 6 days on the trot, this is day 2 of 6


----------



## jamest

3 mile run this morning.


----------



## Mixman

Yesterday and today I did my 28 mile route. So that's 4 days on the trot. 112 miles in 4 days. Pretty happy about that so far.


----------



## Mixman

5th day on the trot 28 miles on the bike!


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> 5th day on the trot 28 miles on the bike!


Congrats. :thumb:

Are you aiming for anything in particular or just general health?


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> Congrats. :thumb:
> 
> Are you aiming for anything in particular or just general health?


Losing weight in general and building fitness up. My ultimate goal is to cycle the UK coast to coast over 2 days next year for charity.


----------



## Lump

how you feeling ? or are you near death


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> how you feeling ? or are you near death


I'm feeling fine. The base of my spine is a little sore but, apart from that, I'm good.

My damn bike is sounding like an old mill wheel though!

I've just stripped the back axle and it's bent a little plus some of the bearings had 'flats' on them so I replaced them with some spares I had and greased them all back up.


----------



## Lump

what bike have you got ?


----------



## Mixman

£100 Toys 'R' Us special. It's creaking and groaning more and more and the oil just isn't working as good as it used to! But it has done 375 miles since the beginning of February so not too bad. I did upgrade the headset and bars as the others just rusted to death!


----------



## Lump

jez mate :doublesho your doing 26 miles a day on that. you got any spare money for a better bike ?


----------



## Mixman

28 miles!

Well, I'm due to get a bike soon on the Cycle to work scheme. Looking to get about a £700 bike.

I do have a Specialized at my home in Sheffield that I might bring across to Hull if todays repairs aren't proving any better!


----------



## ahaydock

Just Legs today :thumb:


----------



## DCR

back in the running way after breaking my leg in Dec. Currently training for a 10km race in May, so today i did 7.18 miles in 64 mins. Not too shabby.


----------



## Wing Co

I do 1 hour on racing bike on a turbo trainer 7 days a week 6-7am
I hour in gym 7 days a week(20min cross trainer, 20 mins treadmill (pace gradually go uo to 20km per hor for the last 2 mins), then 20 mins on exercise bike at high intensity
3 times a week 5 mile easy run withn my 20 yr old son.

Approximately evry fortnight I race ovre 10k cross country or road

I have always cycled and run more than I drive each year approximately 15000 v 4000 miles


----------



## Lump

20ish miles today, gorgeous weather for it :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Wing Co said:


> I do 1 hour on racing bike on a turbo trainer 7 days a week 6-7am
> I hour in gym 7 days a week(20min cross trainer, 20 mins treadmill (pace gradually go uo to 20km per hor for the last 2 mins), then 20 mins on exercise bike at high intensity
> 3 times a week 5 mile easy run withn my 20 yr old son.
> 
> Approximately evry fortnight I race ovre 10k cross country or road
> 
> I have always cycled and run more than I drive each year approximately 15000 v 4000 miles


That's some routine bud! :thumb:

You obviously like it!


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> 20ish miles today, gorgeous weather for it :thumb:


Nice one :thumb:

On nights this weekend so just dream about going out.


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> On nights this weekend so just dream about going out.


did you do you 7 days at 28 miles ? and how you felling bud


----------



## Wing Co

Mixman said:


> That's some routine bud! :thumb:
> 
> You obviously like it!


It is mainly painful, but to compete in running at County standard you have to put yourself out. Benefits are lots of energy and I am only 60kg.


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> did you do you 7 days at 28 miles ? and how you felling bud


I did 6 out of 7 decided to go to the pictures on Thursday with my fiancé and step son.

The bottom of my spine needed a rest :doublesho

But that's 168 miles in the week :thumb:

And now I stripped the bike down and put some more bearings in the slightly bent rear axle. Was feeling better but then decided to start randomly jumping out of gear! 

So Yesterday I put some wide road tyres on my Specialized in Sheffield in readiness in me taking it over to Hull. I just need to have a decent ride under me :thumb:

Took it out for a short 8 mile ride but did my biggest hill yet.

Feel OK and happier now the decision is made to get the good bike over there to ride.


----------



## Silver R26

Half marathon for me in 1h48m equates to 8m 13s miles which I am pleased with. Gonna continue running for fitness next race is not until september 10 miles cross country.

Training went alot better for this one than the last one, been running three times a week recently.


----------



## jamest

Silver R26 said:


> Half marathon for me in 1h48m equates to 8m 13s miles which I am pleased with. Gonna continue running for fitness next race is not until september 10 miles cross country.
> 
> Training went alot better for this one than the last one, been running three times a week recently.


Well done. I am hoping to do the Barnes Green half marathon in Horsham in November, hopefully I will be able to do 1:45-1:50 by then.


----------



## Silver R26

Thanks James, you reminded about that one, thinking of doing it. Was doing better, averaging 7m54s up until mile 10 then there were a few inclines which got me. Given myself a target of 1h40m next time need to change my training though to some speed work.

Hope your training is going well.


----------



## jamest

I'm not really doing any training at the moment, just keeping active doing 3 mile runs when I can.

I will probably be doing the Horsham 10k and Lingfield 6mile (maybe 10 mile) in May.


----------



## Mixman

Just did a 8 mile shakedown ride Saturday on my best bike with new road tyres on. Preparing it to take to Hull as I've decided to ditch the cheap bike as I really am trying to find fault in everything in it.


----------



## Mixman

28 mile ride on the new bike. Did it in 2 hours. 1 minute slower than my best time but I'm feeling a little under the weather.

The Specialized was brilliant. I can't believe how much smoother and less stressful the ride was. Totally pleasurable!

Was so happy about the day that I went out in the evening too and did another 11 miles


----------



## Mixman

28 miles on bike, regular ride, 2hrs 2 mins


----------



## Bigpikle

70 mile ride down through the Cotswolds today - gorgeous, and 4400ft of climbing to test us as well.

Makes 750 miles ridden this year and the fitness is coming on nicely


----------



## Mixman

Well done mate, good going!

No riding for me this weekend. 12.5 hour days!


----------



## Bigpikle

Mixman said:


> Well done mate, good going!
> 
> No riding for me this weekend. 12.5 hour days!


shame - lovely weather for it, although it was 2 degs when we set off and 17 when we finished!


----------



## Mixman

I've stressed my knee to so taking it easy for a few days


----------



## Bigpikle

Quick 30 mile ride today and the first done this year totally in short sleeves and shorts - lovely.


----------



## Mixman

14 miles yesterday, probably would have gone further if I hadn't fell down in mud. ooops

28 mile today


----------



## Mixman

29 miles today, set off feeling crappy and was going to do a short ride. Got better and better and ended up doing my longest ride yet!


----------



## Mixman

28 miles yesterday!


----------



## Mixman

35.5 miles today. Longest single ride ever.


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> 35.5 miles today. Longest single ride ever.


Congrats.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Loving my new App on my iphone called cyclemeter. GPS based tracking for my riding!

Did 27.03miles in 1.39.33secs this morning. 

Took a trip over to the cycle track in Hayes, London and did a few laps. Ended up tagging onto a group of 3 others and ended up doing a 10 miles in 32minutes. NOt exactly set the world on fire pace but at 22 1/2 stone and it being the 11th time this year I have got out on the bike I thought it was quite reasonable


----------



## Mixman

I think that's really good mate!

I just did 11 miles last night. Been couped up in the office 2 days and just had to get out and ride at night!


----------



## Mixman

28 mile yesterday

30 miles today


----------



## Mixman

another 30 miles today


----------



## Mixman

Just done my first 40 mile ride


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Just done my first 40 mile ride


:thumb: well done fella


----------



## boyasaka

one set of bench presses , one set of lat pull downs ,one set of squats once every 5 days , THE MIKE MENZER WAY , brif, abbrivated but high intensity, and 30 mins of cardo work 3 times a week ,, you only grow when ya resting !!!!!!


----------



## boyasaka

*pics*

body fat 10,2 percent ,


----------



## Silver R26

Been slacking abit after the half marathon only doing odds and sods, but back on it again now. 7 mile cross country run today, new route quite tough but fun, British Military fitness last night.


----------



## JJ_

Done about 10x3 min rounds on the various bags ... Knackered lol


----------



## jamest

3 mile run last Saturday and 1500m on rowing machine yesterday.


----------



## andycole

3 miles on the treadmill and workout one of the 100 press up challange
AC:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

27 mile ride yesterday


----------



## gherkin

37 miles ride in 2 hours yesterday afternoon, followed by a poor swim (should have gone for a run straight of the bike but was too tired).

75 min run this morning to do with a few efforts thrown in, then a swim session this evening


----------



## Mixman

Just 10 miles today as busy with family stuff all day and didn't set off till 21:20


----------



## JJ_

Some skipping, 10*3 minute rounds on only the heavy bag, more skipping.


----------



## gherkin

3 hour bike ride for me today - approx 50 mile


----------



## jamest

3 mile run


----------



## badly_dubbed

35miles xc today sunday shifts are awesome


----------



## Mixman

33 mile cycle today


----------



## macdaddy

Chest and Triceps today followed by a 30 min cardio session.


----------



## NickP

110 mile bike ride on Sunday - Suffolk Sunrise 100 - extra 10 miles was because a joker decided to alter one of the route signs!


----------



## jamest

NickP said:


> 110 mile bike ride on Sunday - Suffolk Sunrise 100 - extra 10 miles was because a joker decided to alter one of the route signs!


I work for Action Medical Research. Hope you enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Mixman

1 hour on cross trainer and 3 x 10 reps of 37kg bench presses


----------



## NickP

jamest said:


> I work for Action Medical Research. Hope you enjoyed the ride.


Beautiful countryside, and a well thought out route that kept off the main roads - last 20 miles were a killer though! :doublesho


----------



## andycole

3.5 miles on the treadmill followed by workout 6 on the 100 pressup plan
AC:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Cross trainer yesterday but rest today.

Charity bike ride tomorrow, 38 miles from Humber Bridge to York Minster.

But I'm on nights this week but should be OK after 4 hours sleep tomorrow!


----------



## Mixman

40 miles on bike today


----------



## gherkin

race day for me today - sprint triathlon


----------



## Mixman

Good luck mate


----------



## NickP

gherkin said:


> race day for me today - sprint triathlon


Good luck and let us know how you get on - my next one is 05th June


----------



## gherkin

Well the race went well, swim was good beating my main rival (same club as me) out of the pool by just over a length, transition could have been a bit slicker but still relatively quick, bike - i pushed a bit hard early on meaning my rival caught (although i knew he would because he is stronger on the bike than me), tried to stick with him but he pulled away on the down hill section (aero wheels have bit of an advantage) but to my surprise caught him just as i got to transition - he got a puncture hehehe - the run was ok, Alnwick Tri is a tough run so pushed as hard as i could for that.

unfortuantly no times though, the bloody chip that i was wearing was obviously U/S so i've got to work out the time manually  think it might be round the 1hr 8/9 minute mark (3 or 4 minutes quicker than last year  )

What one you doing NickP


----------



## Mixman

Great reading mate, well done on beating last years time.

Just 11 miles on the bike for me today just to stretch my legs after the 40 miles yesterday!

Best thing though, took me over 1000 miles so far this year.


----------



## NickP

gherkin said:


> What one you doing NickP


Blenheim


----------



## gherkin

Blenhiem, big event that one - how you expecting to do? How long you been doing Tri's

Thanks mixman, 11 miles after doing 40 yesterday, not bad, trust it was an easy spjn to loosen the old legs up?


----------



## NickP

I've done Blenheim twice before, missed out last year as I entered too late! and have also done the Clacton one, where the Cycle part is off road and the Swim is in the sea :doublesho

So pretty much still a novice really - done 3 in total so far, and will do Blenheim and the Clacton one again this year


----------



## Mixman

gherkin said:


> Thanks mixman, 11 miles after doing 40 yesterday, not bad, trust it was an easy spjn to loosen the old legs up?


Yes mate, just took it steady. Feels better now :thumb:


----------



## gherkin

got a time eventually......01:09:02 for 500m swim, 23km bike, 5km run. Finished 16th - was hoping for top 15 finish but wasn't too far from it.

got an hours easy spin today but not looking forward to it at the moment as it quite wet outside!


----------



## Mixman

27 miles today on the bike. Was raining so got the 3/4 bib on, overboots, water proof jacket etc. Turned out to be sunny after the first 2 minutes! Sweated like a dyslexic on countdown but loved it.

Finished the last half feeling stronger and smoother than ever before. Don't know if this was due to the energy bar I had just before halfway. It's the first time I've taken one on this ride. I got some the other day to have on the Hull to York ride. It may have been that, it may have had the placebo effect or ...it may be just that the 27 miles is a lot less than the 40 the other day so was 'easier'. Maybe a combination of all of the above. I've really no idea as I'm way out of my league at the moment. Everything is so new to me my mind is finding it hard keeping up with the changes that have happened and that I am making. No weight lost since last week either but I'm not too worried as I know muscle weighs more etc so I've set up my body monitoring scales and now will take regular readings of those and not just my weight.


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> 27 miles today on the bike. Was raining so got the 3/4 bib on, overboots, water proof jacket etc. Turned out to be sunny after the first 2 minutes! *Sweated like a dyslexic on countdown* but loved it.
> 
> Finished the last half feeling stronger and smoother than ever before. Don't know if this was due to the energy bar I had just before halfway. It's the first time I've taken one on this ride. I got some the other day to have on the Hull to York ride. It may have been that, it may have had the placebo effect or ...it may be just that the 27 miles is a lot less than the 40 the other day so was 'easier'. Maybe a combination of all of the above. I've really no idea as I'm way out of my league at the moment. Everything is so new to me my mind is finding it hard keeping up with the changes that have happened and that I am making. No weight lost since last week either but I'm not too worried as I know muscle weighs more etc so I've set up my body monitoring scales and now will take regular readings of those and not just my weight.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Cracking joke, will have to use that myself.

I wouldn't worry too much about weight but more about how you feel.

I assume your body monitor scales measure BMI? If so, that isn't all that helpful, especially as it doesn't take in to account muscle.


----------



## andycole

3 miles in 22:46 on the treadmill (new PB) followed by workout 7 in the 100 pressup challenge
AC


----------



## Mixman

Fat 36.6%
Water 42%
Muscle 51.3%

Now I have no idea what these mean but I get the idea which ones should go up and down.


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Fat 36.6%
> Water 42%
> Muscle 51.3%
> 
> Now I have no idea what these mean but I get the idea which ones should go up and down.


I'm not the best at maths but I assume they aren't supposed to equal 100%. :lol:


----------



## Silver R26

british military fitness, new early class, smaller 20 ppl compared to 60 so no where to hide  so worked out harder than ever.

7 miles cross country tomorrow


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> I'm not the best at maths but I assume they aren't supposed to equal 100%. :lol:


No, I don't think so. It's just what the machine said.

Now I'm thinking that muscle isn't pure muscle, some of it is water.

Big shrug of the shoulders from me


----------



## gherkin

I might have to give my scales the body monitoring treatment tonight just to see how things are. 

did 14 miles on the bike today nice and easy and just come back from a swim. Did the same as you MixMan, roads were wet this morning so got all tool up with all the gear only to get 5 mins down the road and start sweating like anything!

just out of curiousity mixman what nutrition do you take on your normal long rides?


----------



## JJ_

Left the boxing for a night, last night spent a good hour chopping trees down with the ol' axe. 

Tonight I got on my bike - literally .


----------



## lego_man

I did an Abs work out this evening, which mostly contained sit up's lol!


----------



## Mixman

gherkin said:


> just out of curiousity mixman what nutrition do you take on your normal long rides?


It's quite hard as I can't have anything too sugary. I now use the lucozade bodyfuel, the powder you mix with water, in my hydration pack. Plus I now have the Clif energy bars that I take one at half way.

The other problem is that I'm not supposed to eat and drink within 30 minutes of each other so I have time things right.


----------



## gherkin

blimey sounds as though you have you hand quite ful there on timings and all. Just getting a batch of Clif bars hopefully coming today - in fact i'm damn well hoping they are going to be here as i've got a 2hr stint to do tomorrow. Normally i drink SiS PSP22 and try and time a sip/mouthfull every 15 to 30 minutes


----------



## Mixman

34 miles today.

I hadn't had anything to eat today so I had a Clif bar before I set off and 1 half way. I have about 2 or 3 sips out of the hydration pack every 15 minutes or so.

It takes some getting used to, the timing thing, but it's nearly 11 months now I've had to do it and just about got it cracked.


----------



## Silver R26

7 mile cross country run, next time must pay attention to the weather and NOT wear a long sleeve top when its so warm, doh! hot sweaty mess.

Also must remember next time I look at the girls bum that has just run past, I must make sure theres not another girl running towards me watching me look at the other girls bum, doh, she did give me a really cheeky grin on the way past though!


----------



## Mixman

Busted :thumb:


----------



## andycole

Another 3 mile plod followed by the next workout on way way to 100 pushups
AC:wave:


----------



## Silver R26

Mixman said:


> Busted :thumb:


Totally

1 hr military fitness training, hardest I have had in a while, feel shattered today.


----------



## Mixman

33 miles on bike, averaged 16.02mph. My fastest ever!


----------



## gherkin

just over 7.5mile run today in 70 minutes, nice and easy tick over. Swim set later on today though if its not full of kids mind!!


----------



## jamest

Did a 4 mile run forgot to time myself, but it was quite slow as I have been ill all week.


----------



## albo

start off with flat bench. warm up on 60 kg bout 15 reps, 100kg 12 reps, 115kg as many as poss.

incline press macine. 50kg. warm up, 80kg 10, 110kg. as many as poss.

chest press. 25kg either side 4 sets of 15 for a good pump. 

decline flys. 15kg dumb bells 15, 20kg aim for at least 10, 22.5kg as many as poss.

triceps,

skull crushers with ez bar, 10kg either side plus bar 12 reps, 15 either side 10 reps, 17.5 either side as many as poss.

triceps extentions machine, 20kg 15, 25kg 10, 25kg plus drop sets x 2 as many as poss.


----------



## DCR

17 mile bike ride today


----------



## Mixman

30 mins climbing on cross trainer and 3 X 10 sets benchpress 37kg


----------



## outcastjack

Double outing on the river this morning covered about 20km

intend to do a half hour row on a machine later


----------



## Mixman

31 miles on bike including about 7 off road

http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/336217


----------



## Mixman

Short 13 mile ride with a mad 20mph average dash at the end after receiving call saying daughter needed taking to A+E with a suspected broken toe.

http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/338773


----------



## DCR

20 miles on the bike


----------



## Mixman

Another 15 miles on the bike

http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/340090


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Another 15 miles on the bike
> 
> http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/340090


what's that programme like ? any good


----------



## badly_dubbed

did approx 15-18miles XC mtb tonight - dont have a computer on the xtc yet so its a wee guess


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> what's that programme like ? any good


Brilliant. Easy to use and free


----------



## andycole

Another 3 miles on the treadmill and week 4/workout 2 of the hundred pushup plan
AC


----------



## Mixman

34.5 miles on bike

http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/344471


----------



## DCR

Dropsets on chest last night (am in pain tonight)

20 miles on the bike today (work and back)


----------



## R32rob

Roughly 12 miles off road around Moel Arthur tonight after work.


----------



## DCR

Dropsets on back and biceps tonight


----------



## Mixman

Just 15 minutes on cross trainer ascending and 3 sets of 10 X 37kg bench presses


----------



## ahaydock

Going to have a run in the rain


----------



## jamest

ahaydock said:


> Going to have a run in the rain


Why the unhappy smiley? Best conditions for running is in the rain.


----------



## DCR

here here, i did 9 miles in 78 mins in the rain earlier today


----------



## alipman

Sunday was an 8 mile run
Last night was "my Everest", well Beacon Hill outside Loughborough, 7.5 miles of cross country.


----------



## DCR

Tuesday

5km morning run

Chest dropsets after work (olympic bench, incline smith, flys, cable xovers)

Today

10 miles on the bike (to work)

Shoulder dropsets after work (clean and press, shrugs, delt work)

10 miles on the bike (back home)


----------



## Mixman

Tuesday 44 miles on bike (My second longest ever)
Wednesday 62 miles on bike (My longest ever)
Thursday 12 miles on bike


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Tuesday 44 miles on bike (My second longest ever)
> Wednesday 62 miles on bike (My longest ever)
> Thursday 12 miles on bike


Well done, rather you than me. :lol:

I am doing a 42-mile trek across the South Downs for charity starting at Midnight tonight and I am already knackered from football on Wednesday.


----------



## alipman

8.5 mile run cross country.
Pretty knackered now.
But worth it .


----------



## Mixman

Friday, 32 miles on bike


----------



## jamest

Managed to do 30 miles of the 42 before my hip went and I was unable to walk. Extremely hot but some lovely sights of the South Downs.


----------



## Mixman

Saturday 32 miles on bike


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> Managed to do 30 miles of the 42 before my hip went and I was unable to walk. Extremely hot but some lovely sights of the South Downs.


Good effort though bud :thumb:

This injury happen often?


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Good effort though bud :thumb:
> 
> This injury happen often?


Yeah, it happens frequently when running, but fine when jogging, did a half marathon in March and it kicked in around 9 miles.

Should probably switch to a low impact sport like cycling.


----------



## Mixman

Agreed!

22 miles yesterday took my weekly tally to 202 miles


----------



## alipman

Sunday a wee 6 miler, had to be rescued cos of the rain..such a wuss.. Last night another 8 mile run. seems to be a pattern emerging....no rescue this time!


----------



## DCR

20 miles on the bike

Dropsets on shoulders


----------



## andycole

Managed another 3 miles on the treadmill tonight followed by week 5 day 2 of the hundred press up challenge.
The run takes my mileage to 79.8 in the 10 weeks we've had the treadmill.
AC


----------



## DCR

20 miles on the bike today

no gym work today


----------



## alipman

Went for an 8 mile rune but only managed 5.5, as I needed a super dump and couldn't finish my run.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Went for an 8 mile rune but only managed 5.5, as I needed a super dump and couldn't finish my run.


Annoying when that happens.


----------



## alipman

I know, its really bad.

I have been thinking about taking some bog roll with me.
Not sure why it likes that. 
I know that exercising can make things happen but hey ho.


----------



## jamest

I try and make sure I go beforehand. My best run ever was interuptted by a need for a large one.


----------



## alipman

9.75 mile run today. more balanced mixture of road and footpaths/bridal ways.
Weather was good too!


----------



## gherkin

alipman said:


> I know, its really bad.
> 
> I have been thinking about taking some bog roll with me.
> Not sure why it likes that.
> I know that exercising can make things happen but hey ho.


I'm led to believe that because you are running it effectively moves your bowels quicker than what you would be if you weren't excersing thus increasing the rate that the 'thing' is passed down the bowel.

On a completely non-digusting note!! My fitness today was another triathlon - 2hrs 10mins for a standard distance - over 12 minutes quicker than last year, plus i got to try out my new wheels in anger - 20th overall!!


----------



## alipman

I think thats pretty much on the button. I guess I need to time things better.


----------



## alipman

7.3 mile run up the hill.


----------



## alipman

another 8.5 mile last night. good run. plus others elsewhere.


----------



## Mixman

I'm not doing anything today.

I've clocked up 525 miles on the bike this month and today is the first anniversary of my initial stomach operation.

I have lost 225lbs now weighing in at 15st 9lb as opposed to 31st 12lb before the operation.

I'm having a day off


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> I'm not doing anything today.
> 
> I've clocked up 525 miles on the bike this month and today is the first anniversary of my initial stomach operation.
> 
> I have lost 225lbs now weighing in at 15st 9lb as opposed to 31st 12lb before the operation.
> 
> I'm having a day off


Congrats, a well deserved day off. :thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Mixman said:


> I'm not doing anything today.
> 
> I've clocked up 525 miles on the bike this month and today is the first anniversary of my initial stomach operation.
> 
> I have lost 225lbs now weighing in at 15st 9lb as opposed to 31st 12lb before the operation.
> 
> I'm having a day off


That is incredible mate, well done to you sir!!!


----------



## Mixman

Date: 

01/07/2010 08:38

Distance: 
40.88 mi

TotalTime: 
03:02:45

Average Speed: 
13.42 mph 

Calories: 
2806 kcal


----------



## christhesparky

50 mins on the exercise bike today, 27km


----------



## andycole

Cycled 10 miles to work and 12 back (extra 2 due to staying off the main roads)
AC


----------



## Bigpikle

just a very gentle short ride today as tapering for Sunday - my 100 mile road race...

2000 miles training since the winter to get me here so fingers crossed for a good result


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> just a very gentle short ride today as tapering for Sunday - my 100 mile road race...
> 
> 2000 miles training since the winter to get me here so fingers crossed for a good result


Which 100 miler are you doing?


----------



## Bigpikle

Silverstone


----------



## ksm1985

after giving up the be healthy stuff i thought id start again, ready for going on holiday in 6 weeks, 
tuesday: 10mile cycle, only takes an hour after work 
wednesday: 50 minute - running and walking (walking to get breath back) lol
thursday: 4 mile cycle, 15 mins weights
friday: 50minute - running and walking same as wed, 

nothing over the top, just some easy enough exercise, 6 weeks time i should be looking a bit better :lol:


----------



## christhesparky

another 27km on the exercise bike tonight, weight is now going in the right direction


----------



## Bigpikle

100 mile Sportive ride today, in 6hr 30m so happy with that


----------



## alipman

8 mile run today and it wasnt as hot as I thought it would be.


----------



## christhesparky

10 miles on the exercise bike tonight


----------



## Bigpikle

25 mile easy ride yesterday just to loosen the legs a bit - fancied stayimg out a while but decided to take it easy.

Back in the pool this morning for some cross training. Been a while since I spent any serious time swimming but 10x50m easy was just what was needed today


----------



## alipman

8.4 mile run last night. Saw my neighbour who is a proper runner with his running club.
Rather amusing


----------



## Mixman

Date: 

05/07/2010 18:28

Distance: 
33.68 mi

TotalTime: 
02:42:10

Average Speed: 
12.46 mph 

Calories: 
2311 kcal


Date: 

06/07/2010 08:39

Distance: 
36.80 mi

TotalTime: 
02:58:54

Average Speed: 
12.34 mph 

Calories: 
2526 kcal


----------



## Mixman

My longest ride ever today.

08/07/2010 08:22

Distance: 
62.58 mi

TotalTime: 
04:37:24

Average Speed: 
13.54 mph

Calories: 
4295 kcal

http://www.sportypal.com/Workouts/Details/452133


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ nice one - thats a good distance, so now focus on some speed and hills to build some strength as well :thumb:

28 miles in 1hr 31m for a gentle aerobic ride today. Its a recovery week for me after last weekend so no hard efforts until the weekend.


----------



## Mixman

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ nice one - thats a good distance, so now focus on some speed and hills to build some strength as well :thumb:
> 
> 28 miles in 1hr 31m for a gentle aerobic ride today. Its a recovery week for me after last weekend so no hard efforts until the weekend.


I'm not sure I can go much faster at the moment on the mountain bike. I set off the other day for an 11 mile ride and hit it as hard as I could. I only managed 16 mph!

I do need to do hills more though, I agree, but not many in Hull :lol:


----------



## alipman

9.8 mile run followed by strawberry's and cream!


----------



## Bigpikle

Mixman said:


> I'm not sure I can go much faster at the moment on the mountain bike. I set off the other day for an 11 mile ride and hit it as hard as I could. I only managed 16 mph!
> 
> I do need to do hills more though, I agree, but not many in Hull :lol:


time to get a road bike my friend - you'd be amazed at the difference....

Just a 10 mile VERY easy recovery ride today. Probably should have stayed ay home for a full rest but couldnt resist the sunshine...


----------



## Bigpikle

43 miles hard & hot riding today on the singlespeed, down to the races and back. Great workout


----------



## christhesparky

35k on the exercise bike tonight, 50 mins


----------



## Mixman

Bigpikle said:


> 43 miles hard & hot riding today on the singlespeed, down to the races and back. Great workout


Nice one mate :thumb:

I'm on 12.5 hour days this weekend so can only dream about getting out until Tuesday!


----------



## Bigpikle

Mixman said:


> Nice one mate :thumb:
> 
> I'm on 12.5 hour days this weekend so can only dream about getting out until Tuesday!


think of it as well earned and needed rest & recovery time - come back fresh and ready to go hard again.

I dont have a lot of work for the next 6 weeks so its time to make hay while the sun shines for me...


----------



## alipman

9.6 miles in 1H 10. As good as its been for pace for me.


----------



## Jace

I did my first little road ride yesterday.

Put the Sigma 2006DTS computer on it from my MTB, it has an Altitude meter as well as a Heart rate monitor, but wearing thats maybe a bit too serious for now.

Distance : 16.47miles
Trip Time : 1.02 hr
Avg Spd :15.91mph
Max Spd : 38.21mph
Trip Climb : 958ft


----------



## myles

Im building back up from an enforced rest from running. I have the Snowdonia Marathon in the late Autumn, so best I get into it. Just a 5 miler today. My work is just finishing off the gym refurb, which has been 6 months in coming, which is good for me as I had tennis elbow last October, and Swine Flu, and wasnt able to do any weights, so all my efforts have gone in that department. Best to be philosophical, really.


----------



## Bigpikle

did a road performance field test today:

w/up 15 mins
2 x 8min flat out TT efforts with 10 mins cooldown between
w/down

gives me a new baseline for the next 3 months training but also resets all my HR zones for the interval training the next few months.

These hurt, and the 2nd session gets real ugly...8 mins never felt so long! 20 miles in total for the ride but thats not the point here!


----------



## alipman

Did my first timed runs tonight.
5K in 21:08, then went on to complete the 10K in 43.43.

Rather chuffed as I have never tried running in that fashion.


----------



## Jace

Did a ride last night, was planning on 25 mile but the weather really turned, so I cut it short to 20mile

Distance: 20.04 miles
Trip Time: 1.15hr
Avg Spd: 17.29 mph
Max Spd: 40.02 mph
Trip Climb: 1079 ft 

Hope to do the full route friday night, weather permitting


----------



## jamest

Played football last night and have hurt my hamstring so not running for a while.


----------



## alipman

I take it you mean "not running" instead of "now running"?

If so, thats not such a good thing. give it some rest!


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> I take it you mean "not running" instead of "now running"?
> 
> If so, thats not such a good thing. give it some rest!


Yes, quite a typo, not even close to one another. :lol:

Hasn't been too bad today as I haven't moved much, but driving home, every roundabout I was in pain. Supposed to be playing football on Saturday but I can't see that happening, may end up in goal.

Also have golf Saturday morning which may not turn out too well.


----------



## Paul_r26

Serious HST today,

2 x 15 reps finding my maxesready for a HST cycle.

Squats, Leg Curls, DB Bench Press, Chins, 1 Arm DB Shoulder Press, Shrugs, Concentration Curls, Push Down and Calf raises. 

Including a trip to the toilet as i thought some chicken was coming back to say hello....


----------



## myles

4.5 miles today in the worst winds I have run in for a while, 32.25. Im happy enough with that, but there is much more to come. Snowdonia Marathon end of October, the ramping up starts now!


----------



## alipman

9.92 miles run tonight.


----------



## Mixman

Done a few rides recently but nothing too taxing.

Yesterday everything was feeling good. I got my new 3L Camelbak, so not having to worry about fluids, hardly any breeze, it was cool and I was feeling good.

Set off and immediately knew it was going o be a good ride.

Managed an average of 16.82mph over 28 miles. Which, on a mountain bike, I'm very happy with.

I was hoping I would break into the 17mph bracket for the first time but unfortunatley, not this time.


----------



## DubbedUP

Hour on the treadmill as usual. 10 mins on the cross trainer to warm up for some weights for 25 mins. Then onto the steam room for a half hour sweating session..


----------



## jamest

Did a 1 mile run just now. Hopefully it is just the weather and not my fitness going downhill extremely quickly.


----------



## Bigpikle

back last night from a 160 mile, 7350ft climbing 2 day mini tour on singlespeed bikes - great fun and a pretty good workout given there were plenty of hills you almost couldnt cycle up with a 46-17t gear ratio


----------



## Mixman

Bigpikle said:


> back last night from a 160 mile, 7350ft climbing 2 day mini tour on singlespeed bikes - great fun and a pretty good workout given there were plenty of hills you almost couldnt cycle up with a 46-17t gear ratio


Sounds like great fun :thumb:


----------



## Wing Co

0530-0630 - One hour turbo trainer
1000-1100 - One hour gym (20 mins cross trainer, 20 mins treadmill acceleration run finishing at 20k per hour) 20 mins rowing at 2mins for 500m pace
1600-1645 - steady cross country run with my eldest son


----------



## chunkytfg

Bigpikle said:


> back last night from a 160 mile, 7350ft climbing 2 day mini tour on singlespeed bikes - great fun and a pretty good workout given there were plenty of hills you almost couldnt cycle up with a 46-17t gear ratio


Sounds both enjoyable and absolute hell all at the same time!!!:wall::lol::thumb:

None for me today unless the walk to the bike shop counts as I snapped a spoke yesterday!:wall:

Monday though did 19 miles in 2 stints totalling 1hr 5 mins with the return 1 leg taking 30 mins dead which is near as dammit 20mph average which i'm well chuffed with

Tuesday went out for a more leisurely jaunt with a view to doing bigger miles but at 23 miles I hear a massive bang from my rear wheel when I got out the saddle to conquer a tiny ramp and then a major wobble! aparently my indestructable road wheels which have done less than a 1000 miles decided the point when I was furthest from home would be a good place to snap a spoke! Fortunately step son was home so he picked me up once i'd wobbled 2 miles into a village he could actually find!:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ bummer 

Maybe some on the 'lightweight wheels are all you need' thread should read that 

Intervals session yesterday so rest day today. Went to go for a swim to find the pool filled with a huge inflatable play thingy so no swim for me today either


----------



## Kenny6

1 hour Gym Session today:

30 Mins X Trainer

30 Mins Light upper body weights 

:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

19.5 miles ride in 1hr 10 mins.

Had a good stint of 9.5 miles in the middle round hillingdon cycle track averaging about 18-19mph so i'm getting closer to that magic 10mile TT in 30 mins @ 20MPH Av. 

Wohoo.


----------



## Magic Detail

Last night I did 5 uphill sprints with a 50sec rest inbetween, and then a steady state 10mins on the x-trainer keeping heart rate around 65% of max. Followed by a light leg workout, 3x10reps on the quad extention, ham curler, and standing calf raise. Just did 1 set of squats, with 40kg (incl. bar). Short workout, and kept it basic, I was in a rush as the missus wanted to get in and out within an hour....

Hate it when she goes! I try and spend about 1hr 30 and do alot more on my own.


----------



## Bigpikle

25 mile tempo ride with some intervals... and a truck driver that nearly killed us and then chased us to tell us he thought it was our fault! C*** and we told him so :devil:


----------



## Mixman

Yesterday I did over 46 miles and averaged over 17mph for the first time. But this was my intention. Well happy! 17.26mph average. Best(5500 yd): 21.47 mph


----------



## Mixman

22.8 miles
1:27 hrs

I don't know where to go from here. This week I've ridden over 100 miles, I've averaged over 17mph for the first time, todays ride makes it the highest monthly mileage I've done, 545 miles. Not sure what to aim for. I feel I have achieved so much in such little time.


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ excellent stuff - need to start to aim for quality miles over pure quantity now...

47 miles easy aerobic ride today


----------



## alipman

9.8 mile run today. Had a sore thigh a couple of weeks ago and have been taking it before giving it a good test with a long one, for me anyway, today.

Leg passed the test!


----------



## Mixman

alipman said:


> Leg passed the test!


Good to hear :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Was going brilliantly and averaged 18.5mph at 26 miles. But then I hit the turn and got into the headwind. Boy was it demoralising! At about 10 miles out I gave up and just pottered home at about 13mph. 15.5mph average over 46.34 miles


----------



## Bigpikle

^^ those headwinds are a PITA, but at least you get 2-3mph when they're on your back!

35 miles hard riding today, with big gears over a rolling route and hard effort all the way


----------



## chunkytfg

Got a medical for work this afternoon so instead of tempting fate I had a gentle 15.5mile ride in just under the hour today.


----------



## Bigpikle

new bike, so a couple of shakedown rides today, total about 25 miles of good thrashing


----------



## airjacobs

I have tried running for about three weeks, but I don't think my fitness is only up to that level. Presently, I walk five days a week for about an hour over a very hilly local terrain. I've felt a marked improvement in my fitness level which is still very low to start with, and I'm dropping about 2 lbs a week with a controlled diet.


----------



## chunkytfg

airjacobs said:


> tried running for about three weeks, but I don't think my fitness is up to that level yet. I currently walk five days a week for about an hour over very hilly local terrain. I've felt a marked improvement in my fitness level, which was very low to start with, and I'm dropping about 2lbs per week with a controlled diet.


I bet you tried just going for a run didnt you?

You need to start slowly and work up to it. The generally accepted practice is to do run- walk-run etc gradually upping the running time and then reducing the walking time. so you could start with 30 secs running then 30 secs walking etc and then when that becomes fine maybe 40 secs running 30 secs walking and go from there till eventually you can run a couple of miles non stop and then it's a case of just upping the distance slowly:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Great to get out again after 4 night shifts 

06/08/2010 17:46 

Distance: 
39.11 mi 

TotalTime: 
02:34:02 

Average Speed: 
15.24 mph


----------



## jamest

10KM on the rowing machine this afternoon.


----------



## Jace

Rode to my parents & back today

Distance: 94miles
Time : 6.11hr
Average speed: 15.13mph
Trip climb: 3011 ft

Average speed was killed by a head wind the last 40miles.


----------



## Mixman

Date: 

07/08/2010 16:10 

Distance: 
33.89 mi 

TotalTime: 
02:15:49 

Average Speed: 
15.0 mph 

Calories: 
2326 kcal


----------



## boyasaka

Jace said:


> Rode to my parents & back today
> 
> Distance: 94miles
> Time : 6.11hr
> Average speed: 15.13mph
> Trip climb: 3011 ft
> 
> Average speed was killed by a head wind the last 40miles.


Thats bloody impressive


----------



## Kenny6

Nice 20 miler today mostly road and then round cycle tracks, 1st proper ride, legs packed up after final hill on way home, epic cramp :doublesho


----------



## Mixman

Congratulations on the ride mate


----------



## Mixman

4 rides this week

Tuesday 17 miles
Wednesday 40 miles climbing steep hills too
Thursday 30 miles including about 10 off road and the steepest hill climbed ever
Saturday 28 miles


----------



## jamest

I went mad and did 10KM on the rowing machine, following which I went straight out for a 5KM run.


----------



## Mixman

Today Cycling Market Weighton and return roads 38.93 miles 02:35 15.1mph

Monday Cycling Anlaby, Hornsea and return 36.09miles 02:32 14.2mph


----------



## Ross

Not much for me today,I only did 1 mile due to the amount of Midges:lol:
But I have done 8 miles in 3 days:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Ross said:


> But I have done 8 miles in 3 days:thumb:


 That must be at least twice around the island then Ross. :lol:


----------



## jamest

Did 21,097metres on the rowing machine which is a half marathon.

In 2012 I am planning on doing a tandem indoor row with my boss doing 1,000,000metres in around 100 hours between the 2 of us. The world record is 102 hours 32 minutes.


----------



## Ross

caledonia said:


> That must be at least twice around the island then Ross. :lol:


Easy now Gordon :lol:
http://www.shetland-news.co.uk/features/On the ferry to Lerwick.htm


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> Did 21,097metres on the rowing machine which is a half marathon.
> 
> In 2012 I am planning on doing a tandem indoor row with my boss doing 1,000,000metres in around 100 hours between the 2 of us. The world record is 102 hours 32 minutes.


The very very best of luck preparing for this :thumb:


----------



## Jace

Went out for a looped road ride this morning, Coalville, Loughborough, Leicester, Coalville.


Distance: 32.68 miles
Trip time: 1hr 58min
Average speed. 16.54mph
Max speed: 44.83mph
Trip climb: 1,523ft


----------



## Ross

I walked 4 miles with the dogs today and cut the grass for 30 mins which is a good workout:lol:


----------



## S63

Ross said:


> Not much for me today,I only did 1 mile due to the amount of Midges:lol:
> But I have done 8 miles in 3 days:thumb:


Last week it was the rain, your heart isn't truly in this, is it?


----------



## andycole

3 miles on the treadmill followed by 3 hours disassembling, moving then rebuilding bedroom furniture 

Cheers
AC


----------



## Ross

Another 2 miles tonight after work half jog half walk uphill same last night too.
My fitness is starting to improve now:thumb:


----------



## alipman

6.5 mile run split into a 3.1 (or 5K) at 21.55 mins, the second 3.1 came in 23 minutes totally 45 minutes for the 10k.


----------



## andycole

Got bored of running 3.0 miles in 23 mins so decided to go for 30 mins instead, managed 3.7 miles
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Did a 3mile run. Didn't time myself, but it wasn't very fast.

Going to be rowing as much as possible over the bank holiday weekend. Hopeful row a minimum of 200,000 metres.


----------



## Mixman

Absolutely no idea where I went today. I haven't been out for about 2 weeks and I wasn't that excited about going out today. Then I realised what it was, it wasn't that I didn't want to , it was because I was bored of the routes I have been doing. So I set off and just explored bridleways and went on the Wolds Way for a bit. I 'figured of 8' somewhere but I don't know where. I fell off at speed, luckily on wet grass so just slid. All in all a good enjoyable ride

31.2 mi 02:28 12.6mph pace


----------



## jamest

Did 15,000metres yesterday. Hopefully do around 60,000 today.


----------



## jamest

On second thoughts, I think 60,000 will be too much. Just did 21,111 and my shoulders feel like they want to drop off.


----------



## Mixman

That was always going to be a huge leap bud. You're getting there though!


----------



## jamest

Yeah but for 2012 I need to be able to do 125,000 in 12 hours for 4 days in a row. Going to be a long 2011...


----------



## Ross

I walked 8 miles today and ran some of it too which too around 1 hour 40 mins:thumb:


----------



## Ross

7 miles today:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Thats going really well Ross.

I managed 9.80 today in a rain soaked, sun soaked, drizzled, wind. the lot!

I ran for the 1st time in my "man running lower leg apparel", or tights......
I feel a bit odd in tights.....


----------



## Ross

Thanks,Yeah the weather has been annoying here too I was walking into the wind,it would be sunny then cloud over and come a shower of rain and then clear up and the sun would come out:wall:


----------



## Mixman

A lot of off-road miles today exploring the Wolds Way. Really enjoyed it but I need some prescription bike glasses. 

Haring through the woods etc and I find myself slowing down as I can't see too far in front so my confidence starts to go when I lose the detail! 

31 miles 

12.6 mph 

Best(4000 yd): 
18.53 mph 

Max Speed: 
34.14 mph 

Max Pace: 
01:45 min/mi 

Average Pace: 
04:56 min/mi 

Total climb: 
1719 ft 

Total descend: 
1713 ft


----------



## Mixman

Yesterday I went in search of the Wolds Way that I lost yesterday. Not as far and lots slower than Mondays ride. Did it in reverse and my goodness, were there some steep hills! Really slowed me up as I had to get off and walk up them! Must have done something different as my thighs were aching like mad.

25.63 mi 

02:31 10.2mph 


Best(3500 yd): 
17.47 mph

Max Speed: 
47.63 mph

Max Pace: 
01:15 min/mi

Average Pace: 
06:10 min/mi

Total climb: 
1647 ft

Total descend: 
1657 ft


----------



## Lump

Mixman said:


> Yesterday I went in search of the Wolds Way that I lost yesterday. Not as far and lots slower than Mondays ride. Did it in reverse and my goodness, were there some steep hills! Really slowed me up as I had to get off and walk up them! Must have done something different as my thighs were aching like mad.
> 
> 25.63 mi
> 
> 02:31 10.2mph
> 
> Best(3500 yd):
> 17.47 mph
> 
> Max Speed:
> 47.63 mph
> 
> Max Pace:
> 01:15 min/mi
> 
> Average Pace:
> 06:10 min/mi
> 
> Total climb:
> 1647 ft
> 
> Total descend:
> 1657 ft


are you still using that phone based computer ?


----------



## Mixman

Lump said:


> are you still using that phone based computer ?


Yes mate but use the time off my bike computer as the Phone App doesn't allow for stops etc

I also use the distance after I've mapped the route out as the Phone App sometimes stutters when under trees and in built up areas!


----------



## Jace

Just been playing with the new Garmin 800, they are amazing.

Availble mid October in the uk, & I'm glad I didn't buy that 705 last week


----------



## alipman

9 mile run to Bradgate park today.
Nice to be back in the park with great weather.


----------



## Ross

Prepping my parents new Outland Juro,Knacker now:lol:


----------



## Jace

alipman said:


> 9 mile run to Bradgate park today.
> Nice to be back in the park with great weather.


I like that place, beacon hill park is good too.


----------



## chunkytfg

yesterday did 30.31 miles in 1hr 42 mins.


----------



## Ross

Did a little 2 mile walk this morning,planning to do more this afternoon if not tomorrow/


----------



## alipman

Jace said:


> I like that place, beacon hill park is good too.


I take it you are from Loughborough/Leicester?
I also go up to Beacon Hill as I live near the Rainbows Hospice which is not far from the run up to the hill,
Split big time for places to run.

Another run to Bradgate today.


----------



## Jace

alipman said:


> I take it you are from Loughborough/Leicester?
> I also go up to Beacon Hill as I live near the Rainbows Hospice which is not far from the run up to the hill,
> Split big time for places to run.
> 
> Another run to Bradgate today.


Yes, near Bardon.

I go out that way on some rides, plenty of nice climbs to do.

One of my favourites is Nanpantan Road from Loughborough to Copt Oak island on the A511, 5 miles of pain


----------



## andycole

Managed a 3 mile run last night, that took me past 300 miles of running or biking in the last 23 weeks, would like to make 500 by Christmas but it may mean more cycling than running.
Cheers
AC


----------



## DCR

I dont post in here too much, but tonight was a doozy

Flat Bench - 5x6 @ 100kgs - yeah baby !
Flys - 5x8 @ 50kgs
Incline DB bench - 5x5 @ 30kgs


----------



## alipman

Jace said:


> Yes, near Bardon.
> 
> I go out that way on some rides, plenty of nice climbs to do.
> 
> One of my favourites is Nanpantan Road from Loughborough to Copt Oak island on the A511, 5 miles of pain


its a bit too far on foot for me to get out there but Charnwood has some really nice and quiet areas to explore on foot or bike!


----------



## alipman

Hit the Beacon Hill for a change last night. Been a little while since I ran that and about 0.3 mph quicker.
Got back around 8:10 and it was almost pitch black. not good....


----------



## Mixman

Getting my butt back into gear after the holiday period.

28 miles yesterday on the bike at just under 16mph pace.


----------



## Mixman

75 miles

5hrs 36mins

13.5 mph average


----------



## Jace

Done 5 1/2 at bmx track doing sprints 


Tomorrow I'm off out on the road bike.


----------



## boyasaka

how about some pics /????? all this training and running and weights and has it come up with any results ??? any 6 packs on here or ripped toned muscle or just beer kegs and fat necks lol


----------



## Jace

Just done 19.37 mile in 65min with my brother.


----------



## alipman

9.7 mile run.

I am not sure you want to see some of our bodies bathed in lycra.....


----------



## Ross

I walked 5.5 miles today and 2.2 last night.


----------



## alipman

did a 5k run last night to test my garmin forerunner. did it in 20:36, best time yet.
then ambled home....


----------



## chunkytfg

24 miles in 1 hour 48 mins today on the new bike. Must say there is something to be said for setting both bikes up exactly the same as it felt no different to the other bike bar the bikes being a touch lighter so it felt nimbler.


----------



## alipman

8.25 mile run today.


----------



## Ross

Walked at least 8 miles today plus 2 the night before and on Friday:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

2 rides on the bike. 21 miles yesterday, 27 miles today. Today I equalled my fastest time on a route which I was pleased about


----------



## andycole

4 mile treadmill run just done, signed up for the Lincoln 10k next April so gonna build up to that
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

andycole said:


> 4 mile treadmill run just done, signed up for the Lincoln 10k next April so gonna build up to that
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


Good luck in your preparation for this :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Walked 7.5 miles today and 3.5 last night.


----------



## andycole

Mixman said:


> Good luck in your preparation for this :thumb:


Thanks matey, I managed another 4 miler on Friday in 29:52 so all going well so far.
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Did a local 10km, ran with my dad who at 56 managed a respectable 1 hour 2 minutes


----------



## chunkytfg

Well as it's sunday evening it seems about the right point to give a weeks update.

This week i've done 109 miles on the bike!

It was my first 100+ mile week and i'm well happy.

Next step is the 100km single ride and then it's 100 mile!!! 'Gulp'

Lol


----------



## Ross

chunkytfg said:


> Well as it's sunday evening it seems about the right point to give a weeks update.
> 
> This week i've done 109 miles on the bike!
> 
> It was my first 100+ mile week and i'm well happy.
> 
> Next step is the 100km single ride and then it's 100 mile!!! 'Gulp'
> 
> Lol


Good god man:lol:I have walked 13 miles since Friday:thumb:I need to get me a bike too.


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> Well as it's sunday evening it seems about the right point to give a weeks update.
> 
> This week i've done 109 miles on the bike!
> 
> It was my first 100+ mile week and i'm well happy.
> 
> Next step is the 100km single ride and then it's 100 mile!!! 'Gulp'
> 
> Lol


That's so well done mate. Keep up the fantastic riding :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Monday 27 miles
Tuesday 33 miles
Wednesday 32 miles

All road rides on mountain bike


----------



## Mixman

Friday 30 minutes on cross-trainer on incline setting. Starts with little resistance and builds up. Equated to 5.3km, 3 x 10 bench presses 33kg

Saturday 60 minutes cross-trainer, as before, equated to 10.2km and 3 x 10 bench presses 33kg


----------



## Frothey

i tend to do a 20min fat burn on the x-trainer in the morning and a 20 min cross country followed by two hard 10 min programs in the evening.


----------



## Mixman

I'm on 12 hour days this weekend so I'm up at 5:00, 40 minute drive to work, home at about 7:30pm so like to have a good stretch to wake me up. Still don't get to bed till about 11:00pm before having to be up at 05:00 again!

Friday, I didn't get home till 8:30 pm because of the traffic.

I'm just very determined to crack the 15 stone barrier for the first time!


----------



## jamest

Went for a 5 mile run in the rain Friday evening.


----------



## ksm1985

i had a [email protected] today so thats the only exercise i got this weekend


----------



## Mixman

Great input!


----------



## Mixman

A great ride tonight. Lovely cool evening, bit of breeze. 

27.34 miles

1hr 40m


----------



## ksm1985

that must be a good time? what kinda bike you using?


----------



## Mixman

A mountain bike with smoother tyres. Averaged 16.4 mph.

I have started overtaking some road bikes. Admitedly, some do overtake me as well.


----------



## chunkytfg

38Km in 1hr 20 mins today. pretty windy and havent been on the bike for at least a week so took it easy


----------



## Ross

2.5 mile walk tonight.


----------



## PaulGTI

Ive been going to the gym for about 3 months now. I decided to keep track of my cardio and mainly use the cross trainer, as all the other machines seem to bore me to tears in 2 minutes.

So, 3 months back I found using the cross trainer for 10 mins and buring 80 calories was a bit of a struggle. 

Today I did 600 calories in 60 mins. Im well chuffed with that.

I know that machine measured calorie counters can vary alot, but its the same mahine as I always use and is a good baseline to measure improvement on.

Did I mention I was chuffed? :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

60 miles on the X Trainer is something to be proud of.


----------



## PaulGTI

Much chuffedness today.

After doing 600 calories and thinking that there was no was I could do more in an hour, I set myself a target of at least 550 calories today as I wasnt really in the mood.

My stratergy was to get to just over 300 calories at halfway to allow for slowing down in the second half...And that plan went straight out the window!

Without really trying I was up to 330 calories by halfway so set a new target of 630 for the hour.

Anyways, at the full hout the calorie caount was 675!

Much happiness and sweating.


----------



## Mixman

Great work mate :thumb:

Did a 30 mile ride yesterday which took me to over 3000 miles now for the year :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Another 30 miles today on the bike.


----------



## Chris_R

Well after seeing Mixmans before and afters I got inspired.
No more "crap" being brought in the house, that's chocolate and crisp snacks between meals and today started on the rowing machine in earnest. We have a cheap "piston" style machine but I found some extra exercises you can do on it with the the "oars" to work your arms and chest a bit more.
25 legs only to get a pace and used to breathing pattern
50 Strokes - pace of approx 1 every 2 seconds 
25 underarm pulls per arm
50 Strokes - same pace
25 overarm pulls per arm
50 Strokes
25 legs only 

I feel that I can do more, but when I consider this is the first serious exercise I have done in literally a decade I thought it best not to kick my own **** so to speak on day one LOL


----------



## Mixman

Glad my thread had the effect it was meant for 

Great work.


----------



## Ross

Walked 6 miles today and spent most of the day detailing too.


----------



## Chris_R

Another 150 on the rowing tonight, 2x75 this time with 30xarm pulls intermingled at mid and end.
No crisps, cakes or anything similar today either. We are going to run out of apples eventually though


----------



## Chris_R

Rowing machine 250 tonight. 1x100 then 1x150


----------



## Mixman

Just over 29 miles again. 17 minutes quicker than last time!


----------



## Chris_R

250 again. Two lots of 125, but I have upped the arm resistance and slope setting on the machine. That killed my arms


----------



## Mixman

36 miles today on the bike. Anlaby Common in Hull to Hornsea and back on the Trans Pennine trail


----------



## Ross

Walked 5 miles today.


----------



## Jace

Did my 1st run last night with the missus

2.8 mile
30 min

Quite enjoyed it & I think with a pr of proper ruining shoes it'll be even more fun next time.


----------



## Mixman

Congrats on getting that first run in with the missus Jace


29 miles on the bike again today


----------



## Magic Detail

Lots of cardio over the last few weeks in this thread.

Well, today is the first day of a new training programme and diet I am going to follow for 12 weeks. I am currently 16.5% bodyfat. 223lbs. 6'4". My goal is to get down to between 10-12% bodyfat. 

So, tonight, I am going to do shoulders, back, and abs - I have a list of excercises to do, I'll be doing IRO 35 sets of various excercises, followed by 40 mins cardio. 

Following on from this I'm gonna be in the gym 5 times a week. :thumb:

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Chris_R

Nothing for three days  Peed off with a bad closed up throat.
Though I do have my resistance bands should be here tomorrow morning


----------



## Magic Detail

Well I did a 100min workout last night, resting approx 45secs-1min between sets on all my resistance exercises, followed by a 30min steady state cardio on the bike. I feel pretty refreshed today, back in tonight for something similar, it's arms tonight - something I've not focussed on properly before, but I am going to try and do over an hour of arm exercises before doing more cardio.


----------



## chunkytfg

Started night shifts last night so was hoping to spend the day asleep but a very noisy bride trying on dresses in the shop below my flat put paid to that so went out on the bike instead but severe lack of sleep and the persistent rain meant I gave up after after 30 mins.


----------



## Guest

circuit training at rugby today, arms are feeling a bit dead its hard enough holding them up to type lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

Been managing to find the time to run approx 20K a week just now, managed 6K on Monday night, hopefully manage to get another 5 or so done before the football this evening


----------



## Mixman

Good going that


----------



## Mixman

Did an hour on the X-Trainer after a 12.5 hour shift with 40 minutes commute either side.

10.48km distance

Glad I did it but didn't need any rocking to get to sleep last night!


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Did an hour on the X-Trainer after a 12.5 hour shift with 40 minutes commute either side.
> 
> 10.48km distance
> 
> Glad I did it but didn't need any rocking to get to sleep last night!


well done, I wouldn't of been bothered to do anything after a 12 hour shift.


----------



## jamest

Did a half marathon on the rowing machine earlier. Not a good time but at least I persevered and finished.


----------



## Mixman

Did an hour on the X-Trainer yesterday, again after another 13 hours in the office

10.53km distance

Nights this week so see if I can do an hour a day.


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> Did a half marathon on the rowing machine earlier. Not a good time but at least I persevered and finished.


Great to see your determination :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Went out with the specific aim to look for hills today, well when I say look I mean I knew where they were I just had to get to them! Did a small loop from A40 denham roundabout towards Gerrards Cross then down to the roundabout at the bottom of chalfont st peter. Did that loop twice meaning 4 reasonable climbs. Not long or steep by any means but it's blowing a gale today and the weather wasn't brilliant so tough! Lol


29.72 miles in 1hr 45mins 38 secs today. Av 16.87MPH.

Happy with it as the average is coming up slowly back to where it used to be at around the 17-18mph range over 30-40 miles


----------



## jamest

Did a 3 mile run yesterday.


----------



## PaulGTI

Its been a while since I tried to do some pull ups, mainly because I ended up hanging from the bar making "Nnnrrrgggh" sounds.

But did 5 decent ones today, with no leg lifting assistance either!

I weigh about 100Kilos, so Im chuffed.


----------



## Ross

I got a quick 2 mile walk today before the darkness came down.


----------



## Mixman

Did the hour on the X-Trainer, 10.59km today!


----------



## Mixman

26 miles on the bike on the road today.


----------



## jamest

Did another 3 mile run this morning.

Signed up for the Brighton Half Marathon in February.


----------



## riggsy

Im back on it now
20 mile daily commute (5 days a week) plus weekend rides

need to start jogging again too


----------



## alipman

Trying to get back on it after having another baby in the household.
8 mile cross country run today.feeling pretty good considering....


----------



## Mixman

27 miles again today. Really need to step up again as I've not been doing as much as I should.

Only did 234 miles last month!


----------



## jamest

I assume that is daily mile judging by the graphic.

That makes me embarrassed at my feeble 30-40 miles a month.


----------



## Mixman

Yes mate, I log all my mileage there.

I do other exercises as well, X-Trainer etc, but I don't keep a record of that. Only in this thread


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Yes mate, I log all my mileage there.
> 
> I do other exercises as well, X-Trainer etc, but I don't keep a record of that. Only in this thread


you should put the lot on, give you better insight into what you have done.

You are probably close to a top user on the site.


----------



## Mixman

Just over 27 miles again today. 3rd day on the trot and thighs are aching today. Strong winds didn't help either!


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> Just over 27 miles again today. 3rd day on the trot and thighs are aching today. Strong winds didn't help either!


God the winds were horrific!

Still did a PB for the year regardless

52.54 miles in 3hours 29mins and 21 secs averaging 15mph.


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> God the winds were horrific!
> 
> Still did a PB for the year regardless
> 
> 52.54 miles in 3hours 29mins and 21 secs averaging 15mph.


Great ride :thumb:

Another 27 miles for me today


----------



## Mixman

34 tough miles today. The wind was a killer until I reached halfway then wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## alipman

long run today, 9.80 miles in 1h 11 @7:20 per mile, or 8.2 mph
Certainly started to suffer towards the end of the run.

Good to be back hitting some longer runs!
Bring on winter!

Did I mean to say that?


----------



## Mixman

An hour on the X-Trainer.

I use 'Climbing' mode. Every 6 minutes the resistance increases.

An hour gives me these benefits.


----------



## Mixman

Just once out on the bike this week, Wednesday, 27.34 miles 15.2mph pace.

Something must have kicked me up the backside today. Same hour on Xtrainer after my 12.5 hour shift and I did 1km extra than the last time!


----------



## jamest

Did a 3 mile run after work.


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> Did a 3 mile run after work.


Bet that was tough in this weather!


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Bet that was tough in this weather!


No, was perfect weather. Light rain and perfect temperature (not too hot nor cold), wind was a bit stronger than I like but about as good as you will get.

I don't like running when it is dry, running in the rain is great. Absolutely hate wind though.


----------



## Mixman

jamest said:


> No, was perfect weather. Light rain and perfect temperature (not too hot nor cold), wind was a bit stronger than I like but about as good as you will get.
> 
> I don't like running when it is dry, running in the rain is great. Absolutely hate wind though.


That's pretty much how I feel on the bike. Don't mind the rain, hate the wind!


----------



## Mixman

Pipped yesterdays 1hr record on the X-Trainer. 11.57km and 960 calories burnt


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Pipped yesterdays 1hr record on the X-Trainer. 11.57km and 960 calories burnt


Not long till you hit 12km at this rate. :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

I don't know, I was pretty shagged tonight and sweating like a pig! Will get there though


----------



## andycole

Just been out on the bike, 15.75 miles in an hour and one minute, same route on Saturday with the Mrs aswell was 1 hour 15 mins.
AC


----------



## thehogester

I never realised this thread was here. I'll start posting a few updates. I've been hitting the weights again recently, and im making some pretty good gains after just over 2 months back in the gym.

Currently:

Bench - 75kg
Squat - 100kg
Deadlift - 130kg

Hopefully these numbers will be going up very soon.


----------



## Mixman

What seems to be my regular ride round Beverley at the minute 27.34 miles

15.5mph average


----------



## Lost Boys

Loving this thread. Good to see so many peops ignoring the early onset of dark and the cold evenings to get out there!

Last night, nice steady 3 mile run (first in a month or so), 22 mins 46 secs.
Love running in the crisp evening air.
Debating doing the Silverstone half marathon next March. Put my name down for it this year, but with one thing and another, didn't do it.


----------



## jamest

Lost Boys said:


> Loving this thread. Good to see so many peops ignoring the early onset of dark and the cold evenings to get out there!
> 
> *Last night, nice steady 3 mile run (first in a month or so), 22 mins 46 secs.*
> Love running in the crisp evening air.
> Debating doing the Silverstone half marathon next March. Put my name down for it this year, but with one thing and another, didn't do it.


 You are as bad as my boss. "Oh yeah I just went for a slow run, averaged 7 minute miles." :wall:

Thats not slow, think of some of us really slow feckers. :lol:


----------



## Lost Boys

To be fair, my missus didn't believe me either, but I've got the stopwatch to prove it!
Nah, I probably shouldn't have said slow really, but I suppose it's just how I run, it seems steady to me!


----------



## alipman

7 mile run tonight. 51 mins.
Passed 10K or 6.2 miles in 43:30.


----------



## jamest

Don't know how but managed to do 3.2 miles in 23 mins even after stopping twice, once for a few seconds to try and get rid of a stich and the other time to move my key which was annoying me in my sock.


----------



## andycole

Treadmill; 4 miles in 31 minutes, still not ventured outside due too being a woss in the cold 
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

andycole said:


> Treadmill; 4 miles in 31 minutes, still not ventured outside due too being a woss in the cold
> Cheers
> AC


Man up. :lol:

After a couple of minutes you will warm up and won't even notice the cold until you get back home and realise your extremities are purple.


----------



## Mixman

A first for me today, spin class, 45 minutes. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mixman

37.75 miles, 2hr 50mins

Off road along the trans penine trail to Hornsea from Hull, a few road miles then back same way.


----------



## andycole

Rutland Water on the MTB, 23 miles in freezing fog, 2 hrs 20 mins
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

3.23 mile run in 25mins.


----------



## alipman

7.5 mile run up Beacon Hill taoday. Nice and muddy and 5 degrees....


----------



## Mixman

32.87miles on the bike. 15.4mph average.


----------



## chunkytfg

33 miles in just under 2 hours this morning!

Got a week off work so would like to get a good 100 miles in this week but the forecast is not looking good so I may find myself wearing everything I own to keep warm!!! LOL


----------



## Mixman

The rain is great. It's the wind I hate. Set yourself that goal, 100 miles, you'll be happy when you reach it


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> The rain is great. It's the wind I hate. Set yourself that goal, 100 miles, you'll be happy when you reach it


Rain will be fine after Xmas as I have a decent raincoat on my Xmas list! I can do light showers though as I have a water resistant Gilet and full mudguards.

I dont mind the wind really when i'm at home as I have a couple of loops I do that all set off in different directions so I always make sure I head into the wind first.:thumb:


----------



## andycole

4 miles on the treadmill, now broken my 500 miles of exercise target set back in April with 6 weeks to go till the end of the year, wonder if 600 is achievable now??
Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

andycole said:


> wonder if 600 is achievable now??


You won't know if you don't try 

Great going so far mate! :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Very very pleased with todays stint on the X-Trainer. Over 1000kcals burnt and 1km further than last time in the hour :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Told you, you would hit 12KM soon. :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Another 34 miles this morning in 2hours 10 minutes! 

My legs were just not in it today though and after 90 mins I was dead! The wind was a killer even though it wasnt actually that windy my legs just had nothing to give so the slightest incline or headwind and I just seemed to go backwards!

On the bright side though i've done 68 miles so far this week so just another 32 to go for the 100!


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> Another 34 miles this morning in 2hours 10 minutes!
> 
> My legs were just not in it today though and after 90 mins I was dead! The wind was a killer even though it wasnt actually that windy my legs just had nothing to give so the slightest incline or headwind and I just seemed to go backwards!
> 
> On the bright side though i've done 68 miles so far this week so just another 32 to go for the 100!


Good effort matey, I've just been plotting a 25-30 mile ride for Saturday morning all being well
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> Good effort matey, I've just been plotting a 25-30 mile ride for Saturday morning all being well
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


Cheers. The forecast for tomorrow is not too bad now so I will try and get out for a quick 20 miles or so which should see me able to get out later on in the week for a hour to get the 100 if the rain/snow breaks!:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

33.4 miles this morning putting me t 101.5 for the week!

Wohoo!


----------



## Mixman

Great effort mate, well done


----------



## alipman

7 mile run tonight. 2 degrees, not good temperature really.


----------



## andycole

3 mile treadmill run
cheers
AC


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

rowed 2500metres before retiring to the sauna and steam room for a good 2/3 hours


----------



## Mixman

Some great efforts yesterday guys 

I had my induction at the gym and got a 'plan' given to me.

Warm up is 10 mins on treadmill bringing up speed slowly (Skip this if I've briskly walked the mile there)

X Trainer for 20 mins @ 70rpm

Rower max level for 1000m speed 30+

Leg Press 45kg 3 x 20 reps
Lat Pull 39kg 3 X 12 reps
Chest Press weight 5 (not sure how many kg as it's in graduations) 3 X 12 reps
Pec Fly weight 5 (As above) 3 X 12 reps
Bicep Curl weight 5 (As above) 3 X 12 reps
Tricep Pushdown weight 5 (As above) 3 X 12 reps

Cool Down any CV machine 5-10 mins


----------



## thehogester

What does the gym have in the way of free weights mate? Or is it all machines?


----------



## riggsy

-6 out today on my 10 mile ride to work today... OMG it was cold...

will be doing 20 miles a day (mon - fri) come rain, shine, snow, ice etc plus weekend rides of usually 30ish miles...

think I will have to dig the mtb out and leave the roadie at home on snowy/icey days


----------



## Mixman

thehogester said:


> What does the gym have in the way of free weights mate? Or is it all machines?


They have quite a selection of these :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

45 minute spin class followed by upper body work in gym today


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Back and Shoulders for me today 40 reps of each piece of equipment in total .


Now ive got the joyful task of waking up in the morning !!


----------



## alipman

7.5 mile run to Beacon Hill again, in the light dusting of snow.


----------



## thehogester

Update:

Bench - 75kg
Squat - 100kg
Deadlift - *150kg*


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Tri's and chest for me today..

1500m rowing to warm up then-

90lbs on the chest 40 reps (sets of 8)

30/50 lbs on the tris (lifting the weight above head)

25kg bench 40 reps of each

62.5lbs on the thing you push together  again 40 reps in sets of 8....


then went around a second time droping the weights and doing 25 reps of each.


----------



## Mixman

Todays hour on the X-Trainer


----------



## Mixman

Tried the interval programme today


----------



## badly_dubbed

25mins rollers intervals then 40mins mixed weight training

maybe try a sufferfest film this week...


----------



## andycole

10 miles on my new turbo trainer, guess it will be my only cycling for a while with our current snow conditions 
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## jammytask

50 minutes on rollers at lunch then 45 on the turbo after work, first time I've managed to ride rollers 'no handed' today too, happy days!


----------



## Mixman

Longest I've had off the exercise in nearly a year!

Today back on it, have a spin class at 11:00


----------



## alipman

8 Mile up Beacon Hill, almost slid over, a few times, on the way down.

bring on the thaw........


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Finally managed to get to the gym today after its been closed for a week due to the snow and then the incident with my dad (see general chat) but a good workout in general-

3 minutes on rower.
25 reps dumbbell curls 10kg (unfortunatley)
50 reps (sets of 10) shoulder curls ? (dont know the name)
110lbs 30 reps
130lbs 10 reps
150lbs 10 reps - above biceps and back the thing you pull down)
50 20kg barbell curls
25 25kg standing rowing thing

thats it off the top of my head got the nice burning sensation in my left bicep (weakest arm)


----------



## alipman

afternoon off yesterday to watch my sons Nativity Play then went for a run.
10 miles, 1:14:27. Set my Garmin Virtual Partner to 8 mph over 10 miles which was 1h 15. beat it by 33 seconds. It was pretty slippery to boot so hope to do a little better next time. Pace was 7:26 per mile.

I feel it today though.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I did Quads and Glutes last night, Started on the Hack Squats....hit a new PB in the gym with the full deep hack squats un-aided....240kg's for 8 reps....200kgs for 20 160kgs for 15 120kgs for 15....considering I only weigh 75kgs thats not bad going...well chuffed...not able to walk today but **** it was worth it....I migth have made a bit of noise on the last one set with the 240kgs...mainly because I think my knees were going to explode!


----------



## alipman

8 mile run is 59 mins to the Maldon sluice wash, in Essex yesterday morning.


----------



## andycole

10 miles on the turbo trainer in 33 mins, vmax of 42 mph (not for long though)
takes me too 562 miles of exercise in my quest to reach 600 by year end
Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

Been a bit of a slacker. Spin class today, first exercise since last week!


----------



## alipman

8 mile run last night although only registered 7.2 cos I didnt restart the timer. Donkey......


----------



## jammytask

Any of you folk tried using a TRX system yet? I am a triathlete and use mine a couple of times a week for core and upper body workouts. They seem to have become very popular this past year but folk in the military have been using similar kit for a number of years. Certainly recommend it for home use.


----------



## jamest

Did a 3.2 mile run yesterday.

Then did the same run today, but it was bitterly cold and started snowing. Was just wearing a tshirt and shorts, no gloves. Brrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## andycole

Another 10 miles on the turbo trainer, well on the way to 600 mile target now
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## andycole

Is everyone else hibernating??

Another 10 miles/33 mins on the bike for me 

Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

andycole said:


> Is everyone else hibernating??


Yes :thumb:

Well I'm doing the odd spin class each week but I'm neshing out getting out on the bike!


----------



## alipman

andycole said:


> Is everyone else hibernating??


No!!

8.5 mile run to Bradgate park this afternoon. Cold, sunny and crisp!


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> No!!
> 
> 8.5 mile run to Bradgate park this afternoon. Cold, sunny and crisp!


Good effort mate!!
AC:thumb:


----------



## jamest

I am. I will happily run in the rain but sub-zero temperatures are a no no especially after last week, I was freezing.


----------



## alipman

I prefer the cold to the rain. Got to keep getting out in this weather otherwise I will hibernate!

The countryside in frost/snow does have something about it!


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> I prefer the cold to the rain. Got to keep getting out in this weather otherwise I will hibernate!
> 
> The countryside in frost/snow does have something about it!


Too slippery though, need to get some trail running shoes.


----------



## alipman

i have some Adidas Sequence Supernova Riot. Similar to the Kanadia (£45 approx) but with the same support as the non trail version. You can get these for about £75.

They are great for these conditions. My road version would slide all over the place. Definitely get some off road shoes. opens up new routes which is great!


----------



## andycole

Another 10 miles on the turbo trainer, that's 592 done on my quest for 600.
Cheers
AC


----------



## Footballer

Never seen a forum with this topic before!:lol:

Love it!:thumb:

Bi's, Tri's, shoulders, chest and standing calf! One hour total for these areas.

Finished off with a three mile run on the treadmill with an incline of 1.5.

Forgive me! Actually finished off with ten minutes in the steam room!!


----------



## Mixman

Great effort Andy


----------



## andycole

Mixman said:


> Great effort Andy


Cheers matey!
AC:thumb:


----------



## alipman

7 mile run last night.
Glad I did cos the snow has hit us pretty well.

Next one is Boxing Day!


----------



## jamest

My next run will be Xmas morning. Run about town and see pretty much no one, no cars, brilliant.


----------



## Guest

Started on the weights again after an 8 week break. I've just started using my HRM while lifting. 

The 40 minute session on Monday saw an average 140bpm with a peak of 175bpm (which would have been fairly transitory). According to my HRM, I burnt 520 calories.

I was quite surprised by those results for what is essentially a strength building programme - 5 x 5 compounds. I'm going to keep monitoring as I'm hoping the average bpm will increase as the weights go up.


----------



## robj20

Im going to get back out on my MTB soon love early mornings.


----------



## andycole

Had to put the turbo trainer away for Christmas, Mrs said guests didn't want to see it 
Did manage 5K on the treadmill Christmas eve in 26 mins and another 5K this morning in 24:10.
Off away now for a few days so may get chance to run again on Tuesday all being well.

Cheers
AC


----------



## Ross

Just done a 2 mile walk,planing on a lot more in the next few days.


----------



## alipman

11.66 mile run today. Longest so far. Took in Bradgate Park, Beacon Hill all in the snow.
I even found out about 4" of untouched snow which was really hard going.

I need to do 23 miles before the 4th Jan, then I will have done 1000 miles inside 365 days. 
Motivation!


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> 11.66 mile run today. Longest so far. Took in Bradgate Park, Beacon Hill all in the snow.
> I even found out about 4" of untouched snow which was really hard going.
> 
> I need to do 23 miles before the 4th Jan, then I will have done 1000 miles inside 365 days.
> Motivation!


Good effort mate!!! 
Fingers crossed you can reach the 1000!!
AC:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Thanks, its been a bit of an achievement really.

Just done a 9 mile run today which leaves 14. One on Friday and one on Monday and that the 1000.

Just counting them off now.....


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> Thanks, its been a bit of an achievement really.
> 
> Just done a 9 mile run today which leaves 14. One on Friday and one on Monday and that the 1000.
> 
> Just counting them off now.....


2 more runs to go then I guess

Just done another 5k on the treadmill, set myself a 1000 mile target for next year but its not running alone as I'n no where near fit enough for that!!
Running/cycling and any other CV stuff counts for me. Today's jaunt takes me to 611 miles done since April and as the first few months were made of of 1 mile runs every few days I'm hoping the 1000 is achievable.

Cheers
AC


----------



## andycole

Treadmill: 5k in 23 mins so a couple quicker than the other week, takes my April to now total to 614 miles.
Bring on 2011 and my quest for a 1000 miles
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

8 mile run this morning. Glad to have off road shoes with grip.


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> 8 mile run this morning. Glad to have off road shoes with grip.


Nice one matey, one more run to go then!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Yep. Thanks.

6 miler and that's the one!


----------



## pogo6636

started a new challenge at work. 

1km on the rower at mid setting
3km on bike at level 8
800m on treadmill at any speed you can manage.(0% incline)

all one after the other, no rest.

12.47 mins for first attempt.


----------



## alipman

Mission accomplished!

8 miles taking my total to 1002 for 2010. Never thought that at the start of the year that I would have done that.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> 8 miles taking my total to 1002 for 2010. Never thought that at the start of the year that I would have done that.


Well done. I think last year was around 125 miles for me. :lol:


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> 8 miles taking my total to 1002 for 2010. Never thought that at the start of the year that I would have done that.


Well done mate, I did my first treadmill session of the year, 3.1 done plenty more to go 
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## pogo6636

alipman said:


> Mission accomplished!
> 
> 8 miles taking my total to 1002 for 2010. Never thought that at the start of the year that I would have done that.


Well done mate,
thats some total.


----------



## jamest

Did a 3-mile run earlier, first run for nearly 3 weeks and I really felt it.


----------



## chunkytfg

20 miles in 1hour 21 mins today.

First ride of the year and only 2480 miles left to reach my target for the year!!! Lol


----------



## andycole

3.1 miles on the treadmill in 23 mins
Cheers
AC


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Not been able to exercise (apart from daily 3 mile dog walks and a couple of surfs) for a week due to flu and it's doing my head in!!!

Hope to run tomorrow - my usual 4 mile off road route (very hilly). Then back on the MTB - 13 miles 2 twice a week, a night ride (usually 18 miles) once a week, and two home weights sessions. Plus surfing if there is any.


----------



## pogo6636

12.24 mins for the row bike run tri-training.

that was hard work though. how do you make your legs run faster. i feel i take short strides, but when i lengthen it i find i slow down.


----------



## jamest

pogo6636 said:


> 12.24 mins for the row bike run tri-training.
> 
> that was hard work though. how do you make your legs run faster. i feel i take short strides, but when i lengthen it i find i slow down.


Treadmil I take it? Out on the road a long stride generally does feel slower, only because you are basically gliding and you don't perceive yourself as doing much work.


----------



## WHIZZER

First real session - Weights 40 mins and then 23mins on cross trainer level 14 - ( cant run at the moment my knees hurt to much)

Today will be 40 mins weights and hopefully 10min run , 10 cross trainer and 10 hand bike


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Treadmills and cycle machines aren't a patch on the real thing.

4 mile run done for the first time in a week (thanks to flu). Bit slow but not bad - just coughed a lot! Very very muddy.


----------



## chunkytfg

16 miles on the ride home from work this morning. It's only actually 3 miles but was feeling okay so extended it a bit but then cut it short as it went from just wet to absolutely hammering it down!!

Not nice and tbh I wasnt sure just how waterporof the inside pocket of my new waterproof jacket was and my Iphone was in it!

Probably wont get out on the bike again this week so i've done 39 miles for the week putting me 11 behind my target for the year already!! Lol.


----------



## alipman

6.2 (10k) mile run tonight is 43:50. Went passed 3.1 at 21:06.
Nice to have slightly warmer weather to be put in. Well 7 degrees.


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> 6.2 (10k) mile run tonight is 43:50. Went passed 3.1 at 21:06.
> Nice to have slightly warmer weather to be put in. Well 7 degrees.


Good effort matey, I managed my usual 5k on the treadmill in 22:56
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Stupidly agreed with my boss to row 1,000,000metres on the rowing machine this year, which means I need to maintain 20,000m a week, at the moment I am planning on attempting to do a half marathon every Sunday and if I don't for whatever reason, I will make it up during the week.


----------



## alipman

10.5 mile run in 1h 25. Cross country taking in bradgate park and beacon hill. Nice and muddy.

Did this run on boxing day when it was covered in snow.


----------



## jamest

Just finished a 13.1 mile row, shattered, haven't rowed for a couple of months.


----------



## Mixman

Got my ass into gear, literally, and did a 16 mile ride today. First ride in 6 weeks and boy did I know it!


----------



## andycole

Conservatory Duathlon;

5k on the treadmill in 23 mins
10 miles on the turbo trainer in 37 mins

I really wanted to finish off on the treadmill again but my legs were really feeling it and the Mrs wasn't keen as the DIY was still waiting 
Cheers
AC


----------



## pogo6636

jamest said:


> Treadmil I take it? Out on the road a long stride generally does feel slower, only because you are basically gliding and you don't perceive yourself as doing much work.


yes, a treadmill. All indoor as i have the privilage of getting to the gym whilst at work.

I Feel i just start bounding when i take longer strides and get tired more quickly. just more practice i guess. When i do run out doors I find the same.


----------



## andycole

andycole said:


> Conservatory Duathlon;
> 
> 5k on the treadmill in 23 mins
> 10 miles on the turbo trainer in 37 mins
> 
> I really wanted to finish off on the treadmill again but my legs were really feeling it and the Mrs wasn't keen as the DIY was still waiting
> Cheers
> AC


Tonight was

Run: 3.1 mile in 24 min
Bike 10 mile in 34 min
Run 1.0 mile in 9 min

Happy with that but my legs aint!!
AC


----------



## alipman

You managed to shave 4 minutes off the turbo trainer time and ran an extra mile. Good effort.


----------



## MattDuffy88

Tonight is the 1st time I've trained for a long time. 
Managed 6 miles on the turbo trainer in 30 mins, I feel I could have gone much further but I don't want to push my ankle too hard too fast 

I know it's not much but damn I feel good  I can't wait to hit the trails again soon!

=Edit= Just a thought, where has BigPikle? Haven't heard from him for a while


----------



## andycole

MattDuffy88 said:


> Tonight is the 1st time I've trained for a long time.
> Managed 6 miles on the turbo trainer in 30 mins, I feel I could have gone much further but I don't want to push my ankle too hard too fast
> 
> I know it's not much but damn I feel good  I can't wait to hit the trails again soon!
> 
> =Edit= Just a thought, where has BigPikle? Haven't heard from him for a while


Good one matey, start off nice and steady and build it up
AC:thumb:


----------



## alipman

10k run tonight and set my Forerunner to "Ooh, chase me!" or Virtual Partner.....

Managed to do it in 42:23 which beats my previous time by nearly 1 min and 10 seconds.
went past the 5k at 21:03 whcih means my second 5k, slightly downhill, was 21:20. 

Was hard work.......but felt great!


----------



## Mixman

Yesterday was the first stint on the X-Trainer for a while.

1hr, 9.3km 757kcals burned. Only had it on level 1 though. Normally burn over 1000kcals in the hour but wanting to build myself up again.


----------



## chunkytfg

80 Mins of lengths at the pool today.

Been quite a while since I went swimming so I rekon i'm going to feel it in the shoulders tomorrow! Ouch!!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

18 mile night MTB ride at 8pm. Me and a mate go every Wednesday. 95% off road and hard work but a lot of fun!


----------



## andycole

andycole said:


> Tonight was
> 
> Run: 3.1 mile in 24 min
> Bike 10 mile in 34 min
> Run 1.0 mile in 9 min
> 
> Happy with that but my legs aint!!
> AC


Another session tonight:
Run: 3.1 mile in 22:40 min
Bike 10 mile in 34:05 min
Run 1.0 mile in 9 min

Hoping I can walk in the morning
AC


----------



## Mixman

X-Trainer 60 mins but just 10.73km 690kcals 

Really tough going as right calf really tight and sore


----------



## 335dAND110XS

andycole said:


> Another session tonight:
> Run: 3.1 mile in 22:40 min
> Bike 10 mile in 34:05 min
> Run 1.0 mile in 9 min
> 
> Hoping I can walk in the morning
> AC


Are you training for a duathlon?

I do triathlons every now and again - might do some duathlons too.

Decent times your getting - is the biking on a road bike?


----------



## pogo6636

New best for the RBR tri.
12:05....
Must break the 12 min mark.

lots of good work going on in here. It is really motivational to see the work that others are putting in.

Good effort and keep it up.


----------



## andycole

335dAND110XS said:


> Are you training for a duathlon?
> 
> I do triathlons every now and again - might do some duathlons too.
> 
> Decent times your getting - is the biking on a road bike?


I havent got one in mind but as I dont swim very well it would only ever be a duathlon and not a triathlon 

I'm on a Boardman Hybrid bike at present, may look at a roadbike if I drop enough weight and get fit enough to warrant one.
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Andy - only done a couple of tris but really enjoyed them.

One two years ago - all off road, 500m swim (in the sea in a Force 7 wind!), 12 mile MTB ride (very technical, loads came a cropper!) and 3 mile coast run. Managed to win that one.

Then did a roady one in September - 750m swim (in the sea), 16 mile road ride, 3 mile road run - much more "serious" than the offroad one (some scary competitors!) and 19th out of 150ish. Plan to do a load more this year.

Also done about 8 10k trail runs - hell at the time but always satisfying. Best result was 5th out of 700. Usually come in the top 5% but I ache for days afterwards!

Good on you on your runs/rides!


----------



## chunkytfg

extended my 4.3mile commute home this morning to 23.4miles in 90 mins.

NIce way to start the day off even if I did then go to bed for 6 hours!! :lol:


----------



## Mixman

Great riding!


----------



## Mixman

37.97 miles 
13.4mph average

Mileage is back up again but pace is still slow. Going to aim for 250miles for this month


----------



## andycole

With the idea of entering a Duathlon floating in my head 
(thanks to 335dAND110XS) I looked up some events, the London Duathlon had a Fun 25 category (odd as its only 20K) so tonight I gave it a whirl

5k run 22:14
T1 1:09
10k bike 20:39
T2 1:09
5k run 28:31

Add's up to a total of 1:13:42, if I add on another minute or so for a realistic Transition time then 1:15:00 would have put me inside the top 50 from 2010 and around 10th in the Male 35-39 category.

Really need to work on the second 5k as the first mile was absolute murder and felt really odd after the bike, maybe I should have took the first two legs easier and had a little more left in the legs for the last but hey ho its the first go and only in the confines of my own house.

Now its done I can chill out with a nice fish curry and a beer!!
Cheers
AC


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Good work Andy - you're very determined!

My "trick" is to drink 50/50 Lucozade Sport/water on the ride - seems to help me get through the run.

I might do the "Stinger" duathlon (6k run, 20k ride, 3k run/assault course all off road) in Feb if all goes well with our next baby (due in two weeks!).


----------



## alipman

Big Sunday run today.
11 miles mainly off road cos I dont want to get hit by cars.

Nice in the drizzle and wind.

On the above about a sports drink I came across this presentation from Barrow runners

Linky!

Taken blatantly from this p18
I use orange juice watered down, about 25% orange juice 75% water, and salt.

Seems ok.

Homemade Sports Drink Recipe:
500ml Water, diluted orange, 2 pinches sea salt
250ml Water, 250ml Fruit Juice, 2 pinches sea salt
500ml Water, Tbsp Honey, 2 pinches sea salt


----------



## Mixman

45min spin class


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Saturday - surfed head and a half high heavy waves for an hour and a half.
Yesterday - 4 miles VERY muddy run!
Today - 13 mile hilly MTB ride, weights later on.


----------



## andycole

335dAND110XS said:


> Saturday - surfed head and a half high heavy waves for an hour and a half.
> Yesterday - 4 miles VERY muddy run!
> Today - 13 mile hilly MTB ride, weights later on.


Sounds like fun today compared to me stuck at work 
AC:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> With the idea of entering a Duathlon floating in my head
> (thanks to 335dAND110XS) I looked up some events, the London Duathlon had a Fun 25 category (odd as its only 20K) so tonight I gave it a whirl
> 
> 5k run 22:14
> T1 1:09
> 10k bike 20:39
> T2 1:09
> 5k run 28:31
> 
> Add's up to a total of 1:13:42, if I add on another minute or so for a realistic Transition time then 1:15:00 would have put me inside the top 50 from 2010 and around 10th in the Male 35-39 category.
> 
> Really need to work on the second 5k as the first mile was absolute murder and felt really odd after the bike, maybe I should have took the first two legs easier and had a little more left in the legs for the last but hey ho its the first go and only in the confines of my own house.
> 
> Now its done I can chill out with a nice fish curry and a beer!!
> Cheers
> AC


Perhaps drop the bike pace a touch to say 22.30 to 23 mins and then the second run time will come down to somewhere around the first 5k leaving you up for the total time:thumb:


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> Perhaps drop the bike pace a touch to say 22.30 to 23 mins and then the second run time will come down to somewhere around the first 5k leaving you up for the total time:thumb:


I reckon something like that matey, it was my first dabble so didn't really have a clue how the 3 stints were going to hit me.

Stuck with just the turbo trainer tonight, a leisurely 1hr and 17 miles of playing around with HR and training zones.

Takes me to 80 miles of exercise so far this year

Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

In 1hr did 10.66km on the X-Trainer and burned 868kcals. Back up to level 3 although distance is still low compared to my peak before Christmas (12.62km)


----------



## chunkytfg

29.75miles in 1hour 48 mins today on the bike.

New I was getting near the 30 mile mark as my Iphone app gives me distance info every 20 mins and at 1hour 40 mins it told me i'd done just over 27.5 miles but I thought i'd done enough! Bugger! 

Oh well i'll try again on thursday but going to the pool tomorrow so do an hour or so swimming. Managed to find a decent 50M pool nearby which should make distance counting far simpler than the 33.3m one I went to previously!


----------



## jamest

No exercise for a while, plan on doing a run at some point this week as I have a half marathon in a month.

Ate 700kcals worth of rich tea biscuits last night while working, need to burn it off.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

4 mile trail run in comedy mud this morning, weights session at 6ish.


----------



## chunkytfg

2 miles in the pool in 1hour 20 mins today


----------



## andycole

3.1 miles on the treadmill in 23 mins, denied the turbo trainer due to letting too much air out of the tyre whilst faffing with my now knackered floor pump 
AC


----------



## Mixman

Up to bang on 11km and 953kcals burned in the hour on the X-Trainer. Watching Jet Li's Fearless was a great motivator in the last 10 minutes to get to 11km


----------



## JJ_

10 rounds on the heavy bag 3mins. Squashed by 5 mins of rowing either side. 

Trying to get my hand speed up after an incident recently :lol:


----------



## Ryan Hughes

Done 2k on the treadmill for a warm-up today.

then onto a chest workout

Dumbell bench press
1 set 17.5kg 10 reps
1 set 20kg 10 reps
1 set 22.5kg 10 reps

then onto the pek deck
3 sets 50kg

then triceps and abs

Back and biceps tomorow.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Today I did...

Lat pull downs 4 sets of 15
superset with
good mornings with the bench 4 sets of 15

T-bar row 4 sets of 10
then
circuits consisting of pull ups, burpees and press ups.


----------



## Buzz819

G'day!

First real post, I've been training for a while but am a bit of a on again off again training (motivation really sux)

Week 6 of my Super Hero work out today!

Day 1 Chest.
*Incline Bench* - 60kg's x 8 Reps; 80kg's x 8 Reps; 100kg's x 6 Reps; 120kg's x 4 Reps (PB)
*Low Incline D/Bell Bench* - 40kg's x 12 Reps; 40kg's x 12 Reps; 45kg's x 8 Reps
*Incline D/Bell flys *- (25kg's x 12 Reps) 3 Sets
*Low cable cross overs *- (25kg's x 12) 3 Sets
*Bench Pres*s - 30kg's x 85 Reps; 30kg's x 15 Reps (trying for 100 reps)
*B/Bell Curls* - 40kg's x 5 Reps; 40kg's x 5 Reps; 50kg's x 5; 50kg's x 5; 50kg's x 3 (I died)

Great great workout... Using a pre-workout called The Curse, it is amazing, although it is a little worrying how much of a good mood it puts you in when you are training.....

Buzz

p.s if anyone wants the full 12 week workout drop me a PM with your email addy, more then happy to help!


----------



## chunkytfg

50.19 miles in 3hours 14 mins this morning!

legs feel like lead now though and my office is about 5 floors up with no lift!!!! Urgh!


----------



## alipman

no pain, no gain! Bet you dont get out of breath up those stairs after doing that work out!


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> no pain, no gain! Bet you dont get out of breath up those stairs after doing that work out!


Not out of breath no but it is not exactly pleasent!:wall:

Already had to go up and down them 5 times this evening!!!

Not feeling quite so bad now though. a bit of food in me and topped up fluid reserves seems to have done wonders!


----------



## chunkytfg

3k in the pool this morning in the same 80 mins it took to do 2 miles on wednesday. 

Had the pleasure of sharing the only lane in the pool with 5 other 'old' breaststroke swimmers! Not good as they were all bar 1 pretty slow and infact 1 of them was so slow I would catch him when he was 10m from the other end in a 33m pool!!


----------



## alipman

8 mile run today as I had a day off. Quite slippery underfoot as it was frosty and then it warmed leaving nice mud.


----------



## Mixman

Up early to clear my head of all the recent fuss.

33.51miles on bike


----------



## jamest

Did a 6.8KM row this morning, was supposed to be 21KM, but legs just weren't having it.


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk/run today.


----------



## alipman

11 mile long run this morning mainly off road.


----------



## chunkytfg

Not really sure this counts but ~4 miles taking the Horse for a walk this morning


----------



## andycole

3.1 miles on the treadmill in 23 mins, did this last night but forgot to post. Takes me to 86 miles so far this year in my quest for 1000.
Cheers
AC


----------



## boabym

10 mile bike ride(cycle paths). Same tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## chunkytfg

50.4miles on thew bike again today. 3 hours 19 mins so a bit slower than last week but although I felt every 1 of the last 5 miles I feel fine now so my recovery appears to be alot quicker which is good


----------



## Mixman

Very surprised by this time. I thought I'd gone much quicker. Unless I timed it wrong! Anyway, with being in Manchester today, had to slip in a cheeky evening ride. Spin class was booked up.


13.57 miles in 1 hour and 12 mins


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo trainer and 10.2 miles done
Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

45min spin class


----------



## chunkytfg

8.5 miles on the bike due to it deciding it didnt want to shift to the small ring just as I was getting into the more lumpy part of my ride so turned back!

The 1300m in the pool as I thought i'd go swimming instead of the ride but at about 1300m they removed all the lanes and turned it into a 'free for all' which was carnage with the pool being packed so gave up!!


----------



## MattDuffy88

6 Miles on the turbo trainer in 30 mins again


----------



## jamest

3 mile run.


----------



## alipman

6 miles tonight. Ran the first 3.1 pretty hard in 20:39.
Didnt start off trying to go as fast as possible otherwise I might have taken about 10 seconds off the time but I seem to be getting comfortable doing these times. Good nonetheless.


----------



## andycole

10.7 miles in 30 mins on the turbo trainer followed by 5k on the treadmill in 24:40

Takes me to 110 miles in the last 26 days 
Cheers
AC


----------



## MattDuffy88

5 Miles on the Turbo trainer tonight


----------



## riggsy

well Im back on the bike after 6 weeks off after dislocating patella..

8.23 miles on the way into work with some street light sprints thrown in, averaged just over 18mph

same again on the way home


----------



## chunkytfg

Spoiled a good walk today by trying to hit a small white ball with a stick into 18 small holes!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

13 mile freezing ride, weights session. Ran 4 miles yesterday. A few days off as wife is in to be induced tomorrow with our second sprog.


----------



## alipman

Good luck with the new one.


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> Perhaps drop the bike pace a touch to say 22.30 to 23 mins and then the second run time will come down to somewhere around the first 5k leaving you up for the total time:thumb:





andycole said:


> With the idea of entering a Duathlon floating in my head
> (thanks to 335dAND110XS) I looked up some events, the London Duathlon had a Fun 25 category (odd as its only 20K) so tonight I gave it a whirl
> 
> 5k run 22:14
> T1 1:09
> 10k bike 20:39
> T2 1:09
> 5k run 28:31
> 
> Add's up to a total of 1:13:42, if I add on another minute or so for a realistic Transition time then 1:15:00 would have put me inside the top 50 from 2010 and around 10th in the Male 35-39 category.
> 
> Really need to work on the second 5k as the first mile was absolute murder and felt really odd after the bike, maybe I should have took the first two legs easier and had a little more left in the legs for the last but hey ho its the first go and only in the confines of my own house.
> 
> Now its done I can chill out with a nice fish curry and a beer!!
> Cheers
> AC


Had another shot at the conservatory duathlon:

5k run 22:48
T1 1:18
10k bike 19:19
T2 1:07
5k run 25:19
TOTAL: 1:09:51

Makes it nearly 4 mins quicker than 2 weeks ago (1:13:42), so much for slowing the bike leg down to conserve energy for the second run, once in the saddle I seemed to hit a steady pace and struggled to slow it comfortably 
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

Good improvement. Have you tried running a 10k and seeing the difference between your combined 5k's. You may see your second 5k being about the same as when you split thek as above.

I ran 11 miles again today and I noticed that when on a flat bit of road I hit 8.5 mph even though my overall speed was 7.7. this was after 9 miles covered. I don't seem to really take it easy unless Its a hill slowijg me down.

This may be your natural speed.


----------



## chunkytfg

Got up silly early today so I could get out on the bike for a couple of hours before I started work at 9 but 10 miles in my chain got sucked into the rear wheel causing a spoke to break and the wheel to go soo far out of true it locked the back wheel solid!!

So quick train journey home as I was near a tube station to swap to the other bike to ride into work. then the commute home tonight means I've done 21 miles today in about 70 min


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> Good improvement. Have you tried running a 10k and seeing the difference between your combined 5k's. You may see your second 5k being about the same as when you split thek as above.
> 
> I ran 11 miles again today and I noticed that when on a flat bit of road I hit 8.5 mph even though my overall speed was 7.7. this was after 9 miles covered. I don't seem to really take it easy unless Its a hill slowijg me down.
> 
> This may be your natural speed.


The last time I ran 10k was October, 46 mins or so but not done one since.
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Just completed a 16 min interval program on the rowing machine.


----------



## andycole

27.4 miles on the turbo in 1hr 20 mins, odd figure but rounded of Jan's exercise total to 150 miles, not bad for a fat bloke aiming for 1000 in 2011 
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> 27.4 miles on the turbo in 1hr 20 mins, odd figure but rounded of Jan's exercise total to 150 miles, not bad for a fat bloke aiming for 1000 in 2011
> Cheers
> AC


only 1000? Come on thats nothing even for a fat bloke!:thumb:

Aim higher. If you are doing 27 miles in 80 mins then if you did 3 hours bike a week you would clock 60 miles or 3120 miles a year!

I set a target of 2500 for the year which worked out at around 50 a week but I've already done 260 this year so i'm thinking of upping the total as I know if I set it too easy then I will relax knowing i'll hit target rather than having to push for it especially as I know in the summer i'll be out more probably hitting 100+ a week on occasion:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

2km in the pool this morning. Would have kept going longer for the extra 40 lengths to do 2 miles instead but the perfume from all the old grannies who came in at 9am was so overpowering it actually caught the back of my throat every time I took a breath!


----------



## Lump

How about making a DW http://cyclogs.org/ account ? could be a bit of fun and motivations for a few ??


----------



## MattDuffy88

6 miles in 26 mins tonight, so 4 mins quicker than last time. I think it's time to start upping the pace/distance again now.


----------



## andycole

Lump said:


> How about making a DW http://cyclogs.org/ account ? could be a bit of fun and motivations for a few ??


I've just registered for a look/see
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Did the 16min interval training on the rowing machine again. Went from 3900m to 4500m.


----------



## alipman

MattDuffy88 said:


> 6 miles in 26 mins tonight, so 4 mins quicker than last time. I think it's time to start upping the pace/distance again now.


Is that on a bike? Is be scared if you ran that...


----------



## alipman

6 mile recovery run tonight.


----------



## andycole

andycole said:


> I've just registered for a look/see
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


now added a team "detailingworld.co.uk" not sure what it does but its there if you fancy it
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88

alipman said:


> Is that on a bike? Is be scared if you ran that...


Yes that on my turbo trainer 

I can't go running due to a messed up ankle


----------



## christhesparky

15km on the exercise bike tonight, hoping to do 100km per week


----------



## andycole

MattDuffy88 said:


> 6 miles in 26 mins tonight, so 4 mins quicker than last time. I think it's time to start upping the pace/distance again now.


Nice one matey, that's a good improvement!!
AC:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> now added a team "detailingworld.co.uk" not sure what it does but its there if you fancy it
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


I've just added the first ride of the month:thumb:

I rekon though adding anything before today is a no no though and should be called cheating:thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

tri's back and shoulders last night..

managed to do 175lbs on my back (machine where you pull the weight towards your chest)

got a new PB for benching 40kgs but ive barely ever benched before !

Chest inclines 30lbs 
tricep dips (standing where you lower the weight behind head) 30/35lbs
bicep curls 25lbs


starting to see and feel a bit of a differance now definatley liking the increase in weights (all be it there not that much in kgs but we all start somewhere )


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> I've just added the first ride of the month:thumb:
> 
> I rekon though adding anything before today is a no no though and should be called cheating:thumb:


LOL, I wasnt sure the team had set up right and it transfered all my rides for 2011 over, I reckon I must be able to detach Jan's ride from the team somehow so the team will start from Feb.
Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

36mile ride. Had a bad knee since last Tuesday so took it easy. Just over 11mph average.


----------



## chunkytfg

around 25 miles this morning after work. Forgot to set my GPs tracker on my phone so dont know exactly how far but was out about 90 mins so it will be about that much!


----------



## andycole

20.5 miles on the turbo in 1 hour followed by a mile on the treadmill in 8 mins to cool down.
Cheers
AC


----------



## MattDuffy88

7.25 miles in 30 mins on the turbo trainer again... not much but I'm getting there


----------



## jamest

10min row.


----------



## JJ_

10 rounds of the heavy bag, added in some weights today AND sandwiched by time on the rowing machine. Feeling good - weird sometimes I have to cut it short other days I just go and go lol.


----------



## chunkytfg

32 miles in some of the worst wind I have ever ridden in!

Went from needing the small ring to just proceed forward on the flat into the headwind to cruising along @ 25mph on an uphill strech with the wind still able to be felt strongly on my back pushing me along!

Even with the very slow bits though I still somehow managed to average 17mph which is 1mph more than i've managed this year so far!


----------



## Lump

chunkytfg said:


> 32 miles in some of the worst wind I have ever ridden in!
> 
> Went from needing the small ring to just proceed forward on the flat into the headwind to cruising along @ 25mph on an uphill strech with the wind still able to be felt strongly on my back pushing me along!
> 
> Even with the very slow bits though I still somehow managed to average 17mph which is 1mph more than i've managed this year so far!


We did Long Mynd in Shropshire. And we were being pushed up a hill by the wind. Very odd days riding


----------



## jamest

Did a 2.75KM row.


----------



## andycole

5k on the treadmill in 23 min
10.4 mile on the turbo in 30 min


----------



## chunkytfg

22.16 miles in 1hour 13 mins @ 18mph Av!!

Quickest average speed of the year but if I thought the wind was bad yesterday today it was worse! 

At one point I was in my lowest gear out the saddle going up a hill that was basically flat!!!


----------



## jamest

3km row.


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk,half up hill:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Another 11 mile run today. Followed by roast lamb , yorkshire pudding and then profiterolls. yum


----------



## chunkytfg

Another nightmare 23 mile loop today as the wind has shifted slightly meaning the amazing tail wind I have had the last few days meaning a couple of miles at 25mph average speed over the last section of the ride has now become a fight against a side wind on a very open area!

Hated it! but loved the satisfaction of getting it done!

Now to wash both my cars!


----------



## andycole

1 hr on the turbo, 20.9 miles


----------



## Clark @ PB

3 mile run tonight,bit slippy outside in the snow though! :lol:


----------



## MattDuffy88

Weights tonight 
Shoulder Press, Bicep Curl, Barbel raise and dumbell rows


----------



## Doc

I did my first mile swim on Friday


----------



## Matt B

Just completed a spin class, now at work aching!


----------



## Mixman

Been a bit slack recently. Been to gym etc but now it was a different day today. Sunny and no dreaded wind

47miles on the bike at 13.3mph average


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> Been a bit slack recently. Been to gym etc but now it was a different day today. Sunny and no dreaded wind
> 
> 47miles on the bike at 13.3mph average


I dont blame you mate. the wind has been somewhat of a nightmare:wall::wall:

I did 34.4 miles today in 30 secs under 2 hours at 17.25mph average:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Nice average matey


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk first time this year I have had a walk after work this year:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88

30min ride on the turbo trainer at an average speed of 15.7mph 
I was going to do 45 mins but don't want to push my luck with my ankle after a hectic weekend.


----------



## andycole

MattDuffy88 said:


> 30min ride on the turbo trainer at an average speed of 15.7mph
> I was going to do 45 mins but don't want to push my luck with my ankle after a hectic weekend.


you fancy logging your rides on cyclogs for the DW team? 
may get us further up the rankings with more than 2 of us recording rides 
Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

Andy, have you got a link to this?


----------



## andycole

Mixman said:


> Andy, have you got a link to this?


http://cyclogs.org/

That should do it mate
Cheers
AC

*February 2011 Team Leaders​*01	Cycle Chat 1,565.90
02	Godiva Trailriders 909.48
03	Kiwi 631.99
04	Cycle Chat Ecosse 336.25
05	Bamboo-Lake-Village 284.17
06	YACF 231.60
07	Comfortably Numb 221.69
08	Morvélo Cycle Club 220.31
09	VeloCake 195.81
10	citycycling.co.uk 189.16
11	detailingworld.co.uk 117.85
12	Chickensticks Bean Chelita 40.00


----------



## MattDuffy88

I've registered, Andy. I've added what I've done recently too


----------



## andycole

MattDuffy88 said:


> I've registered, Andy. I've added what I've done recently too


Nice one matey!!


----------



## Mixman

Just joined the team


----------



## Mixman

33.51miles, 14.9mph average

Mileage added to team score too


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> 33.51miles, 14.9mph average
> 
> Mileage added to team score too


Am I going to have to up my weekly mileage to keep top of our team?:thumb::lol:


----------



## andycole

February 2011 Team Leaders
01	Cycle Chat 2,030.87
02	Godiva Trailriders 1,286.07
03	Kiwi 738.50
04	Cycle Chat Ecosse 422.22
05	YACF 300.90
06	detailingworld.co.uk 298.41​
Getting up the team rankings!!

Missed my ride yesterday due to a night stop away in a hotel so need to ride Friday and another Sat or Sunday to catch up

Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> Am I going to have to up my weekly mileage to keep top of our team?:thumb::lol:


I doubt it. But then what if I got a road bike. hmmmmmmm


----------



## Lump

I cant upload my ride on two teams,  so going to stick with my usual


----------



## Mixman

Also just been out and walked 8.37 miles.

Kids were kicking of with fiancé so instead of losing it I went for a walk. Didn't realise how far I'd gone!


----------



## Mixman

34.17 miles on the Cube. Few miles off roading and getting filthy


----------



## alipman

11 miles again but raced against myself and won by over 1 minute. Still took 1 hr 25. Hard but good.


----------



## andycole

1 hour on the turbo, 21.6 miles
AC


----------



## alipman

Did a lunchtime run for 30 mins today. Quite good.


----------



## MattDuffy88

14.07 miles on the turbo trainer tonight in 1hr  Quite pleased with myself


----------



## jamest

Did a 100yard run to make sure I caught my train. It is the only running I have done in 3+ weeks now and I have a half marathon on Sunday.


----------



## alipman

Did all your training help you reach it in time?
See, training pays off with real life circumstances...


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Did all your training help you reach it in time?
> See, training pays off with real life circumstances...


Yes, turned out we were 10 minutes early and I could of crawled.:lol:


----------



## andycole

5k in 23:40 on the treadmill then 30 mins on the turbo with 10.6 miles
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

13 miles on the MTB.


----------



## alipman

Lunchtime run. 4 miles in 27:50. back at work now....


----------



## MattDuffy88

14.3 miles on the turbo trainer tonight in 1hr


----------



## chunkytfg

21 mile cycle this morning. would have gone further but was tired and couldnt be arsed!! Lol

Then made a start on my 'couch potato to 5k' running program by going out for 25 mins doing 60s run then 90s walk.

Got the program from here .... http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml ... Seems to be the least 'over the top' program I cold find for someone who although active/fit is not in the least bit a runner! I do need to get myself fitted for some running shoes though! I have some that are used as everyday shoes but they are TK maxx specials so I have no idea what type of foot strike they are for and for that matter what I am!


----------



## Doc

Whats a turbo?


----------



## chunkytfg

Doc said:


> Whats a turbo?


A frame with flywheel attached to it which you put the back wheel of your bike in and it turns your bike into a indoor exercise bike. They are incredibly boring but they give you the flexibility to ride whenever whatever the weather and with controllable resistances to simulate hills etc to help with training:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg




----------



## Mixman

My first 100km ride of the year. But I very nearly didn't finish it. raining when set off but rode through sleet and snow and the extremeties on my body were getting numb. Stopped in a bus shelter for refuge and tried to warm up a bit and have a bite to eat. Nearly rang up a relative to come fetch me I was feeling that low. But I dug deep and ended up finishing the ride feeling OK. Hot bath soon fixed the cold bits.

62.13 miles, exactly 100km

Had to ride round the block once to make it to 100km


----------



## jamest

Did the Brighton half marathon today. I was doing really well up 7 miles at which point my knees started to hurt, so the final 6 miles were a mix of walking and jogging.

Managed in 2 hours 19 mins which I don't think was too bad for pretty much no training including no running a month beforehand.


----------



## Mixman

Least you got out there and did it bud


----------



## chunkytfg

Run number 2 for me!

4 miles in 35 mins broken down to 5 mins brisk walk to warm up then 60s run then 90s walk and repeat etc!

it should have only been 25 mins and under 3 miles but I got lost and ended up going a bit further than I intended!! 

Paying for it a bit now though as the outside edge of my right foot is a little bit sore!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

13 mile MTB ride. CAN IT PLEASE STOP RAINING NOW?!! Getting completely splattered on every ride and although I have decent kit, it's a bore washing everything so much after each ride!


----------



## alipman

8 mile run today.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Alip - that's a decent run!

Now doing home weights.


----------



## Mixman

45 min spin class today


----------



## andycole

Missed my last two sessions so had an impromptu turbo session tonight, 21.4 miles in the hour
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88

Nothing from me for a while, i've hurt my back


----------



## Clark @ PB

4.6k run outside in 23mins,followed by a 2.2k walk with the dog lol.


----------



## Mixman

45mins on X-Trainer


----------



## chunkytfg

Yesterday did 45 miles in the morning on the bike and then 2.5 mile run in the evening


----------



## andycole

CP20 test on the turbo, managed 8.1 miles in the 20 mins so now just need to send my mate the results and see what he thinks.
Cheers
AC


----------



## Mixman

45 mins X- Trainer


----------



## jammytask

Have all you guys using turbo trainers checked out the Sufferfest videos? Best way to spend time on the turbo, knackering but entertaining, highly recommended.
Chris


----------



## andycole

jammytask said:


> Have all you guys using turbo trainers checked out the Sufferfest videos? Best way to spend time on the turbo, knackering but entertaining, highly recommended.
> Chris


Which ones have you bought matey? 
I did look at them when I got the turbo but discounted them as didn't see the need to pay for a video.
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Just did a 3 mile late night run. Legs still a bit tight from half marathon.


----------



## telewebby

hit 36kg shoulder press 10/9/8 reps then same weight for shoulder pulls and 54kg rows on the cable machine. not overly happy with the should press as i was up to 44kg then had to have two weeks the gym due to work and have lost my good eating plan.

we'll see what tomorrow brings as im back on it now. 

alex


----------



## chunkytfg

2k in the pool this morning in 1hour


----------



## Doc

chunkytfg, do you stick to one stroke or mix it up?

Ive managed a mile in forty minutes doing mainly breast stroke but its hard work on the knees.
I find front crawl very hard to sustain lap after lap.


----------



## chunkytfg

Doc said:


> chunkytfg, do you stick to one stroke or mix it up?
> 
> Ive managed a mile in forty minutes doing mainly breast stroke but its hard work on the knees.
> I find front crawl very hard to sustain lap after lap.


Nope all crawl broken down into 12 length sessions(33m pool so 400m) with 30s rest between. I swim at about a 10-11minute 400 which is by no means fast.

I find I have to maintain a pace far slower than I know I can go to enable me to get the stamina up to go the distance.

www.swimsmooth.com is a very good website for sorting your swimming.

The one main thing you can do to improve is to learn to breath out underwater and not try and do the whole breath when you head bobs out the water. If you were to try and run while gasping to breath every 3 secs but holding it the rest of the time you would be exhausted in no time at all. the same is true for swimming:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Breathing every third stroke (on both sides) rather than every 2nd or 4th transformed my swimming. Much better rhythm, much faster.


----------



## Doc

I know my breathing is letting me down, Ive tried after every stroke, three strokes etc but find I lose rythem after a few laps.
More practice needed


----------



## JJ_

Hit the gym last night just concentrated on the upper body. Big dirty protein shake before and after


----------



## chunkytfg

Doc said:


> I know my breathing is letting me down, Ive tried after every stroke, three strokes etc but find I lose rythem after a few laps.
> More practice needed


Breathing every stroke?!!:doublesho

If you are trying that hard that you need to breath out every stroke you need to slow down!

Have a look at this and this for tips on breathing.

I would say i'm still not quite there yet with my breathing out underwater as I tend to blow bubbles for each stroke as opposed to a continuous breath out but it's getting better:thumb:

The get better though you need to stick with it.


----------



## The Cueball

335dAND110XS said:


> Breathing every third stroke (on both sides) rather than every 2nd or 4th transformed my swimming. Much better rhythm, much faster.


I am a nightmare with breathing...

Every 4th stoke, same side and always breath in and out... :wall:

Some good tips in the links above mind you, so going to give them a try....

Cueball drowing in the news next week! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Cueball - I'm an ex Surf Life Saving Club competitor and beach lifeguard - my old technique was fine for long slogs but didn't work for race swimming (wasn't getting enough oxygen). Still need to get faster as it's my weakest part of triathlons (in my first tri I was 8th/45 out but won overall, in my second I was a pathetic 60th/150 out but 19th overall) but getting there. You can be a strong swimmer but still be slow.

Been surfing a lot of big waves recently - snapped leashes are a constant danger so you need to be able to swim in!


----------



## The Cueball

so do you breath every stroke now, or as shown in the links?!?!

Pretty impressive triathlon results, I would be happy with those!

:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Nope - every third stroke on alternate sides. I was convinced for years that breathing on the same side was vital - I was wrong! Every 2nd breath - too much air and slows you dow. Every 4th - not enough air. Every third is just right.

Also imagine there is a rod down your back that's level with the waterline - you should only "rock" to breathe not lift your head or bend your body. 

Also "pull" with your entire shoulder girdle partially using your lats - don't just use your arms. Same principle as boxing - punch with your arms only and you lose power. "Push" (or in swimming pull) with a rotation of your upper body and the power is massively increased. Huge benefits using the same idea in surf paddling too.

Cheers on the tri stuff - only done two but planning a few more for this year.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the link, most usefull


----------



## chunkytfg

Cueball, In the second link there is a link to 'Bi-lateral breathing' which is essentially breathing on an odd number of strokes so both sides.

335dAND110XS, I think the general consensus with Bilateral breathing when doing tri's is not only that is it better but in the madness that is mass starts and OW swimming it gives you the option to breath on the side thatis away from the waves or the swimmer right next to you with flailing arms!! Lol.

THe guy who runs swimsmooth is a forum member on www.tritalk.co.uk and very helpful if you have questions.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Chunky - I'm always willing to learn new stuff - I'll check it out.

Have to admit that the general chaos of a tri swim does REALLY ruin my rhythm! If I can sort that, I should improve a lot. Also only done tris with a sea swim (I hate pools) so choppy water can be an issue.


----------



## andycole

First run in a while out on the road (been putting it off for ages but now its lighter at night there was no excuse)

4.1 miles in 30 min 42 secs, happy with that as its nowt like a treadmill run
Cheers
AC


----------



## Lump

Did Long Mynd in Shropshire today, proper hills with some of the best natural descents around. And the sun was shinning all day :thumb:


----------



## jammytask

andycole said:


> Which ones have you bought matey?
> I did look at them when I got the turbo but discounted them as didn't see the need to pay for a video.
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


Andy, I've got The Hunted, Angels and Revolver (my fave), all help to break up the tedium. They are cheap as chips when you compare them with Spinervals or Carmichael DVD's.

Def worth trying one for less than a tenner.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Re-doing week 1 of my 'couch to 5k' as i'm in new running shoes and i'm not sure i'm up to doing the slightly longer runs yet. I'm taking things sensibly and slow as my joints are going to take a pounding with my weight

so...

2.2 miles in 25 mins run this morning


----------



## 335dAND110XS

17 mile tough night ride (MTB) last night - 95% off road and all flat out. Legs aching!


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> Re-doing week 1 of my 'couch to 5k' as i'm in new running shoes and i'm not sure i'm up to doing the slightly longer runs yet. I'm taking things sensibly and slow as my joints are going to take a pounding with my weight
> 
> so...
> 
> 2.2 miles in 25 mins run this morning


Good effort matey, yesterday was my first time outside in my Nike Free shoes, done plenty of miles on the treadmill without problem and all seems fine with legs and feet today. My 10k run is 4 weeks on Sunday so need to hammer the running and spend less on the turbo
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Another 100km ride today.

62.13miles but poor average speed, 12.4mph

Added to team on cyclelog


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> Another 100km ride today.
> 
> 62.13miles but poor average speed, 12.4mph
> 
> Added to team on cyclelog


Ooh your getting close:wave:

Best I try and get out this weekend and put some extra miles in then!

Or if you really fancy a challenge join this group for a real fight on the leaderboard!!


----------



## alipman

Lunchtime run!
4.1 miles in 27:40.

home time soon !


----------



## alipman

I just noticed that this thread is almost 1000 posts long.
In just 15 months!

Good work all!


----------



## toomanycitroens

Walked to the car 1st thing, picked my pen up a few times in the office!
Seriously though, Badminton is my bag twice a week.
I admire you guys, there are some fit people out there.
Well done.


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo and 11.4 miles, off out tonight so fearing the John Wayne walk I didn't do the full hour 
Cheers
AC


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> Or if you really fancy a challenge join this group for a real fight on the leaderboard!!


Bloomin heck!!!!!
There is some serious distance getting covered there!
AC :doublesho


----------



## alipman

Nice weekend possibly coming up, location dependent, so a chance to get chipping away at these totals?


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> Bloomin heck!!!!!
> There is some serious distance getting covered there!
> AC :doublesho


Agreed:doublesho

Thats the leaderboard from the commuter section of bikrader.com It's pretty light hearted at the moment but give it 6 months and right the way through the ranks you will get people pushing themselves more and more to gain a spot or two. I'm finding myself doing it already! I set myself a 2500 mile target for the year so should be doing 200 miles a month and i'm already up to 550 with this weekends to go on it yet and we are not even into the summer months with those long evenings!


----------



## chunkytfg

2.4 mile run this am! I must be mad! I'm setting my alarm to go off before 6am on a saturday when I have the day off just to get a bit of exercise in! Lol


----------



## alipman

You're keen!

It is nice being up and out early.


----------



## Mixman

I'll have to agree, that's dedication! Glad I got a good ride in yesterday as it's piddling it down this morning!


----------



## chunkytfg

To be fair I have to pick up my step son from the airport this morning so needed to be up fairly early! It's just that I went one step further and set it really early!! Lol


----------



## Ross

3 mile walk/run today plan to do more tomorrow.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

5 mile hilly road run ( I usually run off road) today. 31m15s so think that means 6m15s per mile average which seems okay.


----------



## jamest

3 mile run this morning after washing the car and going down the driving range.


----------



## andycole

5 mile run in 38 mins, was blowing a gale but worth it.
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

27.4 miles in 1hour 45 ish. on the bike obviously


----------



## alipman

11 mile "fun" run.
Well, when I say fun, I mean that people looking at me going up the mud slopes would have thought so.
I needed crampons or something like that......


----------



## The Cueball

OK, so tried that swimming stuff at the weekend...

Let's just say I got my water intake for the day  :wall:

Also, I never knew how hard it is to breath out under water...I was really bad, but at the end I was kind of getting it.....

The pool was mega busy with kids etc, so I'm going to keep trying, as I could 'tell' it was helping...

Still hard though 

:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Hard but amazing surf yesterday - don't know if it counts as a "workout" but it's knackering anyway! Waves were near perfect.

13 mile MTB ride this morning, weights this afternoon.


----------



## chunkytfg

The Cueball said:


> OK, so tried that swimming stuff at the weekend...
> 
> Let's just say I got my water intake for the day  :wall:
> 
> Also, I never knew how hard it is to breath out under water...I was really bad, but at the end I was kind of getting it.....
> 
> The pool was mega busy with kids etc, so I'm going to keep trying, as I could 'tell' it was helping...
> 
> Still hard though
> 
> :thumb:


Top stuff. Get yourself a schedule of the pool and go there when they have lane swimming. plonk yourself in the slow/medium lane and just enjoy having no kids around:thumb:


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo and 11.3 miles done
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

2.9 miles in 32 mins run again. Stepped things up a bit this evening with the run. finished my 25 min run of 60/90 secs run/walk and felt good so taking it easy ran the last 3/4 of a mile back home and although could feel it in the legs I managed it okay.


----------



## chunkytfg

Week 2 of my couch to 5k plan started this morning with 25 mins of 90 sec run then 2 min walk. Felt fine again using the same loop as yesterday so ran the last 3/4 mile home in one hit. Running appears to be at about 11min/mile pace so not quick but sustainable. 

If the weather holds out today I'm going to go out on the bike tonight.


----------



## alipman

another lunchtime run, 4.04 miles in 27:23, overall 17 seconds faster than last time.
but the first half was 39 seconds quicker, as I was "spent" for the return leg.


----------



## chunkytfg

just back from a quick spin on the bike. 

20 miles in 72 mins


----------



## chunkytfg

Up at 4.45am and just back from another 3 laps of my little loop so 20 miles in 73 mins


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Blimey Chunky - that's serious training!

Trail run for me yesterday - 3.7 miles in 28m50s (it's VERY off road, loads of gates, mud, twisty paths through woods, etc!)


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> Blimey Chunky - that's serious training!
> 
> Trail run for me yesterday - 3.7 miles in 28m50s (it's VERY off road, loads of gates, mud, twisty paths through woods, etc!)


yeah something like that

I'm just using my available time to do something constructive. Seen as my aim this year is to maximise my weightloss burning as many calories as possible seems like a sensible thing to do with that time.

I just wish my local pool did lane swimming at some sensible times other than only early mornings! Plus they cut off the end of the pool so the kids can learn from schools across the area even though they have a small pool for that purpose!


----------



## The Cueball

^^that is exactly what my pool done the other day...cut the whole bottom off for 2 poxy kids to splash about in and get lessons... :wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## andycole

5k treadmill run in 23:34


----------



## chunkytfg

another 3 mile run in 32 mins this evening. getting better but still taking it slowly


----------



## The Cueball

You are mental big man...make sure you are not over training!

:thumb:


----------



## Jochen

Today a 7km (4.35mile) run in 37mins. And I liked it :thumb:


My best was a few moths ago: 10km in 49 min but after that the bad weather came and no day light after work and... you know how it goes


----------



## JJ_

Doctor cut a 4" abdominal wound on me yesterday so I'm out of action.


----------



## The Cueball

JJ_ said:


> Doctor cut a 4" abdominal wound on me yesterday so I'm out of action.




Man up FFS......



Hope it gets all better soon!

:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

The Cueball said:


> You are mental big man...make sure you are not over training!
> 
> :thumb:


Nah i'm okay. the running is pretty tough but more from a joint stress point of view and the cycling is just gentle calorie burning stuff over proper training.:thumb:

As it gets lighter in the evenings things will step up a bit in terms of time but for now i'm happy. I'm only really having a massive week though due to the shifts i'm on allowing me to get 2 sessions in a day. normally I only have time for a single longer session so it seems less but is infact more. if you think about it although i've done effectively 5 sessions this week so far it's actually only a little over 4 hours which really is nothing.

tomorrow providing the rain holds off I will go out for a longer ride in the evening and skip the morning giving me a decent lie in and friday i'll probably just run before work. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Similar to me mate...I had a good stretch and a diet coke today....probably going to have one tomorrow too...

:tumbleweed:







Seriously though, keep up the great work.....I'm sure you know your limits and what is best for you!

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

The Cueball said:


> Man up FFS......
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it gets all better soon!
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: BUT BUT BUT I have stitches, worst bit is the local anesthetic didn't cover the whole area !! Never thought I would feel someone stitch me back up. First time for everything.


----------



## The Cueball

JJ_ said:


> :lol: BUT BUT BUT I have stitches, worst bit is the local anesthetic didn't cover the whole area !! Never thought I would feel someone stitch me back up. First time for everything.


oooh, did you feel the thread pulling through your skin.... had that on my lip once...it was a very strange feeling....just got a back shiver thinking about it.... :lol:

Hope you are back up and fixed soon!

:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

The Cueball said:


> oooh, did you feel the thread pulling through your skin.... had that on my lip once...it was a very strange feeling....just got a back shiver thinking about it.... :lol:
> 
> Hope you are back up and fixed soon!
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah just the last two wasn't all bad. I felt quite relaxed ordered my dinner through the procedure, doc said that was a first - gave him a bit of a giggle.


----------



## Doc

I really should not have looked at bodybuliding.com.... 
The wife thinks i'm getting anal already, only been doing it a month!


----------



## alipman

Another 4 mile lunchtime fun run.
4.04 miles in 26:41.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Alip - good going.

Can just about get 6 minute miles on my 5 miler (although there is a complete b1tch of a hill near the start!) road route but tend to stick to the very off road route most of the time - more like 7-7.5 min miles on this one and it's about four miles long.


----------



## chunkytfg

another lap of my 2.9 mile route but this time pushed a bit harder after the 26min interval session had finished running faster than I have been doing the last bit in 6.30 instead of 7.30 so knocked a minute off my overall time taking it down to 32.5 mins which is the same as the last couple of runs i've posted but on the others i'd lost the ability to add 7.5 to 26!!! Lol


----------



## alipman

335dAND110XS said:


> Alip - good going.
> 
> Can just about get 6 minute miles on my 5 miler (although there is a complete b1tch of a hill near the start!) road route but tend to stick to the very off road route most of the time - more like 7-7.5 min miles on this one and it's about four miles long.


Thanks. I do feelthat I am making pogress with these shorter faster sessions.
the route is pancake flat as its by canal.


----------



## chunkytfg

Back in norfolk today so after giving the car a quick wash i've just been for another run.

ended up on the old disused RAF base running around bits of the perimeter road and the runway which are all still there!

So ended up doing 3.1 miles in 35mins with the last mile ran non stop which personally if you'd asked me 6 months ago could you run a mile i'd have laughed in your face! 

Well happy with my progress. I rekon I could even bring myself to run most of the route in one hit with maybe a 2 min walk in the middle somewhere just to calm the heart rate down a bit.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

3.7 mile off road route today. Drying out a fair bit (it's through fields, woods, etc and hilly) so hammered it a bit and got 28 mins in the nose. Record is 27m25s but there were a few walkers in the way today!


----------



## The Cueball

Just back from the pool...and tried the breathing thing again....

Got on a bit better.....still took in a fair few mouthfuls of water mind you...however, and here is the good bit, I can normally only do a couple of lengths before I can feel the acid beginning to start and my heart getting faster...

Even though I was going a bit slower tonight, and trying to get the breathing right, I done 8 lengths without stopping, then only after 2 going back to "normal", I had to stop...

So a massive gain there, and something that I really like...

Just need to stop blowing bubbles up my nose now! :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## andycole

Managed to get away from work 15 mins early and that meant I could get in a 10k on the roads before it was dark, 49:45 min, Mrs C joined me on her bike but took some time to get to grips with her pacemaker role, pretty sure I can knock the 45 seconds off next time.
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> Back in norfolk today so after giving the car a quick wash i've just been for another run.
> 
> ended up on the old disused RAF base running around bits of the perimeter road and the runway which are all still there!
> 
> So ended up doing 3.1 miles in 35mins with the last mile ran non stop which personally if you'd asked me 6 months ago could you run a mile i'd have laughed in your face!
> 
> Well happy with my progress.


An in 6 months time, you'll be saying "if you'd asked me 6 months ago could you run 3 miles in 30 minutes ....."

I bet you can do it!
See where it can take you!

Some of my mapmyrun entries:

January 2010
2.71 mi Regular / General 28:00 kCal 10.3 min/mi 
and also a few days later
4.45 mi Regular / General 43:15 kCal 9.7 min/mi

Then this week
4 miles in under 27 minutes.6.36 min mile

Pleases me no end.


----------



## Doc

The Cueball said:


> Just back from the pool...and tried the breathing thing again....
> 
> Got on a bit better.....still took in a fair few mouthfuls of water mind you...however, and here is the good bit, I can normally only do a couple of lengths before I can feel the acid beginning to start and my heart getting faster...
> 
> Even though I was going a bit slower tonight, and trying to get the breathing right, I done 8 lengths without stopping, then only after 2 going back to "normal", I had to stop...
> 
> So a massive gain there, and something that I really like...
> 
> Just need to stop blowing bubbles up my nose now! :wall:
> 
> :thumb:


That will be me Sunday, I'm determined to crack the breathing technique and bang out some quality lengths 

Did Chest and arms tonight, starting to eat more and up the weights. 
See if I can bulk up a bit.


----------



## chunkytfg

Doc said:


> That will be me Sunday, I'm determined to crack the breathing technique and bang out some quality lengths
> 
> Did Chest and arms tonight, starting to eat more and up the weights.
> See if I can bulk up a bit.


As posted before www.swimsmooth.com has some superb exercises to try when getting used to breathing properly


----------



## chunkytfg

just back from a 40 mile ride in 2hr 14min @ 17.91mph average.

taking an evening off tonight and going to veg infront of the TV


----------



## chunkytfg

33 miles in 1hr 50mins on the bike.

Probably going for another run this evening also.


----------



## Doc

Well the swimming worked a lot better today thanks to the links.
Im still toying with three strokes or four before breathing. Four seemed easier but Im concerned it may not be the ideal way. 
The longer I went on the easier it seemed however god knows how people bang out so many laps on the trot, I thought I was quite fit, obviously mistaken


----------



## alipman

Whooped my own butt with todays 11 mile run!
1:23:49 today - 7:35 pace/mile
V previous best
1:25:23 last time - 7:44 pace/mile

a lot can be down to the weather as it wasnt as slippery but I have been doing intervals over the last couple of weeks and I believe these are also helping.


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> 33 miles in 1hr 50mins on the bike.
> 
> Probably going for another run this evening also.


Run hasnt happened as I have a muscle in my left a*se cheel thats a bit tender so thought better of it:wall:


----------



## Mixman

57 mile ride round the Rosedale area in a sportif. About 5 hours

http://www.bcne.co.uk/captain-cook-challenge-ride/


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> 57 mile ride round the Rosedale area in a sportif. About 5 hours
> 
> http://www.bcne.co.uk/captain-cook-challenge-ride/


Nice one:thumb:

Dont forget to log it on cyclogs


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> Nice one:thumb:
> 
> Dont forget to log it on cyclogs


Logged :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Well that was unexpected!

I've been following a 'couch 2 5k' running plan but tbh it felt really quite easy so today thought sod it i'll do the normal 5 min brisk walk warm up then just run and see how far I get before blowing up spectacularly.


I didnt and bar a 200m walk up a really steep bridge over a railway line about halfway I made it all the way round!

So thats a 2.9mile run in 28 mins with the first 5min of that being walked!

Me chuffed much? Nah!!! lol

Got to say though loving the feeling when you stop running at the end and you sort of glide along with no feeling in your legs!

And to top it all off I felt I could have gone a bit longer had I wanted too!!!


----------



## alipman

4 mile lunch run. poxy GPS didnt located satellites fast enough and was half way round before got a fix.

Anyway all good. slower one today in 28 mins.


----------



## Mixman

33.51 miles on the bike. 

Well the hills of Sundays 57 mile ride made the hills today feel like bumps in the road! Move aside, man on fire coming through! 14.9mph pace


----------



## 335dAND110XS

The usual trail run today - 3.7 miles just under 28 minutes. All the gates (four of them) were closed today!

13 mile ride yesterday and weights session in the evening.


----------



## chunkytfg

Another run today and can actually call it running now as again only walked one of the hump back bridges.

3.1 miles in 30.30 mins but more interestingly 2.7miles of that was running done in 25.30mins which is about 9.30min/mile pace which seems pretty good imo.

Cycling into work tomorrow so I can have a good couple of hours on it afterwards before it gets dark and then i'm thinking I may check out the other pool local to me in the evening as it's a 50m one and it has lane swimming pretty much all day.


----------



## andycole

Had an unexpected very short notice trip to the middle east at the weekend so missed a couple of sessions, need to get something done tonight as feeling very guilty that Friday was my last exercise session 
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

10.7 miles in 45 mins on the ride home from work plus a gentle 4 into work.

got rained on on ride home so cut the ride short as I had my laptop with me


----------



## andycole

1hr on the turbo trainer, 23.1 miles
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

3.3 mile run in 34 minutes.


----------



## alipman

I know its a while off but......

I have entered my first race.

Its gonna be interesting…….

http://www.purepersonaltraining.co.uk/index.php?page=pure_corporate

what is it?
The Beast is a Double or Quit trail race of approximately 5 or 10 miles. The course includes steep hills, water, mud, 32 obstacles usually tackled by animals of a 4 legged variety, hills, a couple of surprises, oh and did we mention water.

I don't know what I have let myself in for…..

Andy


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> 3.3 mile run in 34 minutes.


To add to that just back in from a 25 mile ride in the wind:thumb:

Even though it is blowing a glae out there it was surprisingly enjoyable even on the uphill headwind bits:doublesho:wall::lol:


----------



## alipman

4.04 in 27:35
Even popped the old shorts on instead of trousers. I hope no-one who i work with saw me.......

I think my previous time was rubbish.
I thought it was 26:41, I think it must have been wrong. My GPS hadnt got the satellite signal so I thought that the time was actually correct. Must have been more like 27:41. Sorry for balling up.


----------



## chunkytfg

Well strike that one off the list!

Just back from my first 100k ride! 

62.3 miles in 3hours 40 mins.


----------



## Lump

Went and did the 50k HONC route today, glorious sunshine felt real good to be out and about :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Two hour surf - LOTS of paddling (two hour surf yesterday too) but fun waves!


----------



## alipman

11 mile run this morning. Same route as before but run in reverse.
1:22:10 7:28 pace.
Improvement from 7:35 last week.
Weather conditions also helping.


----------



## jamest

3 mile run this morning didn't time myself but I imagine it was only 9-9:30min miles.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.8 miles in 49 mins today. Had a walk a couple of times just to give my legs a break but still happy.


----------



## andycole

15 miles on the turbo in 40 minutes
Cheers
AC


----------



## 335dAND110XS

12.5 mile "bat out of hell" MTB ride - just missed my PB of 55m45s (it's extremely hilly, much of it is off road) set in much nicer weather.

Weights a few hours afterwards but missed out legs as they were knackered!


----------



## chunkytfg

25 miles in 92mins but spent maybe 7 or 8 of those mins waiting at traffic lights!


----------



## chunkytfg

2.5 miles run in 24 mins.

Not feeling up to it after a mere 1 hours sleep last night so just went out a did 'something' over nothing


----------



## jamest

3 mile run last night.


----------



## alipman

pre-Lunchtime run of 26:44 for the 4 miles.
These shorter, faster runs seems to be helping!


----------



## JJ_

Onto my weights last night 

Back and shoulders etc


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Completely flat out 18 mile off road night MTB ride with a mate of mine. Both always push each other to the limit. My legs are knackered!


----------



## Mixman

Been hard fitting anything in recently but got a 32.43 mile ride in today. 

Tried my Garmin Edge 705 for the first time too. Really nice.

Time:	02:15:56
Distance:	32.43 mi
Elevation Gain:	840 ft
Calories:	2,168 C
Timing
Time:	02:15:56
Moving Time:	02:14:53
Elapsed Time:	02:15:56
Avg Speed:	14.3 mph
Avg Moving Speed:	14.4 mph
Max Speed:	26.2 mph
SpeedPace
Elevation
Elevation Gain:	840 ft
Elevation Loss:	845 ft
Min Elevation:	4 ft
Max Elevation:	200 ft
Heart Rate
Avg HR:	141 bpm
Max HR:	173 bpm


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Mix - where did you get the Garmin from? Very tempted myself!

Is it small enough to run with too?


----------



## Mixman

335dAND110XS said:


> Mix - where did you get the Garmin from? Very tempted myself!
> 
> Is it small enough to run with too?


No mate but these are a bargain at the moment.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Ideal - cheers!

Tend to use my HTC Desire (Tracker app) for riding and it's not bad.


----------



## alipman

I have the 205 which is the same as the 305 minus hrm. It's a wrist watch thats big but fine to wear.

They are good. Lots of information. Have a virtual partner so u can race against a previous workout.
Well worth the cash


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> I have the 205 which is the same as the 305 minus hrm. It's a wrist watch thats big but fine to wear.
> 
> They are good. Lots of information. Have a virtual partner so u can race against a previous workout.
> Well worth the cash


I wanted the 310XT but looking at that price it would seem rude not to go for the 305!!!:doublesho

Now just to wait till wednesday when I get paid!:thumb:

Oh and 4.1 miles in 39 mins this morning running home from work!

I have to say I originally started the running as a means to being able to burn calories when it was raining, as although i'll go out on the bike in the wet I dont enjoy it that much, but I have to say I'm really enjoying it. The ru home this morning was the first time in shorts over jogging bottoms and it was lovely!


----------



## Mixman

It's been great reading this thread and seeing how people have progressed


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> I wanted the 310XT but looking at that price it would seem rude not to go for the 305!!!:doublesho
> 
> Now just to wait till wednesday when I get paid!:thumb:
> 
> Oh and 4.1 miles in 39 mins this morning running home from work!
> 
> I have to say I originally started the running as a means to being able to burn calories when it was raining, as although i'll go out on the bike in the wet I dont enjoy it that much, but I have to say I'm really enjoying it. The ru home this morning was the first time in shorts over jogging bottoms and it was lovely!


This is how it starts, the rain isnt a problem for running, its more so for me when riding. Running is "enjoyable". I cant believe I would ever have thought that.....


----------



## alipman

I looked at the 310 and that was a lot of money.
I plumped for the 205 because I had purchased a separate HRM that cost me a tenner from Lloyds. I found that I didn't like, and dont like wearing it, in fact I have only worn it once. I find it restricting but that's me. Also, in October, the 205 was £105, and the 305 was £135.

The amount of stuff you can do it great.
The virtual partner is your own "chase me" friend, you want to always be in front!
But also it allows you to set distance and time and race against it, or race against a particular workout, so if you were fast at one point it compares it to that.

The HRM's are not submersible, as you propbably all knew that, 205 is IPX7??
1 meter for up to 30 minutes.


----------



## alipman

205/305

The manual...


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> 205/305
> 
> The manual...


hmm! As someone who will probably not do open water swimming and mainly be based in a pool the 305 seems to actually do everything I need it to.

Personally I like the HRM as it gives me an idea about how hard i'm pushing beyond my 'feel'. For example when running I know I can sustain 160-165bpm for the entire 3-4miles I run but if I up the pace to 166-170bpm I need short rests every 8-10 mins to recover. The figures may seem really high but for me at the moment they work and I would hope that in time it will come down a bit to give me a chance to go longer(would like to end up a 1/2 mara distance)


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I wasn't really into running but was always okay at it then started doing it a bit more. Finally entered a 10k trail race and did alright(ish). Then did another after much more training and came 5th out of 700 - was pretty keen after that! Generally place in the top 5% now depending on the race - all 10k (apart from two 5k triathlon runs), all off road. It's by far my strongest category in triathlons too.

Really like the freedom to just be able to run and run and also love the lack of kit needed! My favourite runs are coast path ones near me - stunning scenery, fresh air and nicely challenging terrain. In this style:










Also ran every other day up these little mountains in SW Ireland - amazing freedom again:


----------



## chunkytfg

Sounds and looks amazing but i'm still not doing any real hill work walking the few spikes in the road I find. I'm using them as a means to recover to aid me getting the runs longer


----------



## SAL73R

Today before i went to work i did 50 push ups and 50 crunchs. After work went to the gym and worked my shoulders for and hour, then went to rugby training. 
I have only just started weight training at the gym but have seen some inprovments already (1 month in) my abs have started to show (six pack) and my chest and shoulders are more defined. 
I am currently weight training every week day, rugby training twice a week and playing an 80 minute rugby match 1-2 per week. Just hope i can keep it up without "burning out".


----------



## alipman

4 mile lunch run!!!
Not so great......


----------



## 335dAND110XS

4 mile trail run - muddy!


----------



## andycole

10k road run in 51 mins, hadn't done much this week due to suffering with the lurgy so took it steady.
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

Finished Run with Cyclemeter, on a new route, time 51:43, 5.38 miles, see http://j.mp/eG16ol, average 9:37.

Furthest yet!


----------



## JJ_

SAL73R said:


> Today before i went to work i did 50 push ups and 50 crunchs. After work went to the gym and worked my shoulders for and hour, then went to rugby training.
> I have only just started weight training at the gym but have seen some inprovments already (1 month in) my abs have started to show (six pack) and my chest and shoulders are more defined.
> I am currently weight training every week day, rugby training twice a week and playing an 80 minute rugby match 1-2 per week. Just hope i can keep it up without "burning out".


High quality carbs and protein. Eating high quality long lasting carbs will assist this.

I just swapped from boxing to weights for a bit, my fists are quite sore just now with the colder weather. Ive been into boxing for about 7/8 years right enough with little to no breaks over the course anyway I diverse.

Get lots of good quality food in you. Where are you on the rugby pitch ?


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo to ease my legs after yesterdays run, managed 10.9 miles
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

56 miles on the bike in a little over 3 hours. averaged over 17mph. 

The sun certainly brings out all the bikes especially in the surrey hills!


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> 56 miles on the bike in a little over 3 hours. averaged over 17mph.
> 
> The sun certainly brings out all the bikes especially in the surrey hills!


Good effort matey, you are indeed miles ahead of me!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## jamest

6.5 mile run, mostly road running but some very muddy sections and ended up cutting my calf open on a thorn. Keep forgetting to time myself when I go out running but I think it was around 60-70mins which is quite slow but first run over 3 miles since the half marathon back in Feb.


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> Good effort matey, you are indeed miles ahead of me!!
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


Thanks Andy. Got to say though now i'm running I do feel a little bit guilty about not getting out on the bike more I rekon if I cycled everytime I ran this month i'd be over 500 miles for the month so far!


----------



## alipman

11 miles about 8-9 are off road.
1:22:14 that's 7:27 pace.
Even got the shorts and short sleeve top on.


----------



## chunkytfg

7.3 mile run in 72 minutes.


----------



## Mixman

36.4 miles
Moving average 13mph

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/74301004

First time with SPD's and clipless pedals. Wish I'd have done it months ago.


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> 36.4 miles
> Moving average 13mph
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/74301004
> 
> First time with SPD's and clipless pedals. Wish I'd have done it months ago.


Makes a considerable difference doesnt it!

Just got to wait for your first fall now!

NOw just think how much quicker it would be on a proper road bike?


----------



## Mixman

Oh, I fell off already!

Got to a road crossing, car came round corner, I keeled over :lol:
This was on the trans pennine trail today


----------



## andycole

An hour on the turbo, 20.8 miles
AC


----------



## jamest

Did a core workout. Find it easier to run 10k than to do situps/planks...


----------



## Mixman

39.29 miles on the bike. about 20 of them off road

11.9mph moving average

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/74470948


----------



## Doc

Half hour chest and tris followed by an hour of five a side.
Thought I was going to collapse near the end lol.


----------



## chunkytfg

47.9 miles in 2hours 56mins.

All on road

rode over to richmond park to have another crack at the 3 lap challenge and managed to knock 9 mins off my time doing the 20.1 miles in 67 minutes flat


----------



## Mixman

Good going


----------



## alipman

4 mile run at lunch.
Cant wait for the clocks to go forward then I can go out in the evenings off road.


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> Good going


cheers mate. Got a lovely tow from about halfway round the 2nd lap. Never got close enough to draft but it was a good carrot to encourage me up the hills quicker.

For anyone who lives in SW london and wants a decent place to put some miles in in relative safety then RP is most definately recommended. If it wasnt for the fact it is 15 miles each way for me just to get there I would be there far more. It has a couple of nasty hills and a great descent.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

2100m in the pool in 58 mins. 

It's such a gorgeous day outside I may even go for a run this afternoon aswell.


----------



## alipman

Do it!
Wish I wasn't going to the pub at lunchtime instead. 
Weather makes all the difference!


----------



## Mixman

32.36 miles

Lots of off road so slow average 11.9 moving average.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/74642114


----------



## andycole

10k run out on the road, 44:24 so very happy, Lincoln 10 on the 3rd and target is sub 50
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Core fitness.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Do it!
> Wish I wasn't going to the pub at lunchtime instead.
> Weather makes all the difference!


Well i took your advice and this was the result

Finished Run with Cyclemeter, on a new route, time 1:24:37, 8.18 miles, see http://j.mp/hszxkw, average 10:21.


----------



## alipman

Good job! Is that your furthest? bet you feel this one...


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Good job! Is that your furthest? bet you feel this one...


Yep furthest. went off a bit quick so had a walk for a minute or so at around mile 2 but after that just settled down into a perfect pace for me concentrating on my HRM keeping it down around 150-153bpm and just plodded round the last 6 miles not walking any of it! Very chuffed tbh and I am seriously considering maybe a half marathon later on in the year:doublesho

Feeling surprisingly spritely this morning so will go out on the bike a little later for a quick spin just so I feel I have done something today.


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> Well i took your advice and this was the result
> 
> Finished Run with Cyclemeter, on a new route, time 1:24:37, 8.18 miles, see http://j.mp/hszxkw, average 10:21.


Just seen your location, I used to work at Northolt a few years back
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## alipman

4.05 miles in 26:39. 6:35 pace overall.
for the first part of the run, 2.18 done in 14:02 or 6:26 mile. then I wussed out as I cant maintain it for the remaining part.


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> Just seen your location, I used to work at Northolt a few years back
> Cheers
> AC:thumb:


The RAF base? if so have you heard about the station commander getting killed on the A40 while out on his bike a couple of weeks back

http://www.uxbridgegazette.co.uk/we...ommander-killed-in-collision-113046-28320413/


----------



## chunkytfg

inished Cycle with Cyclemeter, on a new route, time 1:29:40, 23.92 miles, see http://j.mp/edZDke, 16.01 average.

Such a lovely day for it.


----------



## Mixman

38.32 miles

Moving average 13.5mph

I was feeling really good today on the bike. Fed up with stop starting going through town so went back at the side of the river Humber and round the Marina urban styleeeee. One of the bridges was shut though so had to back track as shown on map :lol:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/74811642


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Just broke my PB for my 3.7 mile trail running route - four gates, four stiles, fields, many hills, paths through woods, steps, etc - 27m 18s.


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> Just broke my PB for my 3.7 mile trail running route - four gates, four stiles, fields, many hills, paths through woods, steps, etc - 27m 18s.


Well done, I would struggle to do that on flat road.

I just did a 6.5mile run in an hour which is a little slow but a lot faster than Sundays run.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Usually do about 30 mins for my rarely run 5 mile road route. One evil hill but no obstacles in the way!!


----------



## chunkytfg

Just a short run this evening but upped the pace by a 1 minute a mile!

Finished Run with Cyclemeter, on a new route, time 24:19, 2.66 miles, see http://j.mp/guoFAa, average 9:09.


----------



## alipman

Progress!


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> The RAF base? if so have you heard about the station commander getting killed on the A40 while out on his bike a couple of weeks back
> 
> http://www.uxbridgegazette.co.uk/we...ommander-killed-in-collision-113046-28320413/


Yes mate the RAF base as a civvy, yeh I read about it the other day, not a pleasant way to go!!


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Progress!


Yep:thumb:

Wouldnt be able to sustain it for long but speed work is all part of it from what I read.



andycole said:


> Yes mate the RAF base as a civvy, yeh I read about it the other day, not a pleasant way to go!!


I cycled past it a couple of minute after the ambulance had left. The bike was literally in pieces!

Without trying to disrespect the guy I have to question the mentality of riding along a 3 lane section of A road that flows like a motorway when 1 metre away from it there is a very good smooth cycle path that you could quite happily ride a TT bike along fine!


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> Without trying to disrespect the guy I have to question the mentality of riding along a 3 lane section of A road that flows like a motorway when 1 metre away from it there is a very good smooth cycle path that you could quite happily ride a TT bike along fine!


Some people just seem to miss cycle lanes. Where I am is a busy single carriage way with a 30mph limit with buslanes either side (no Jeremly Clarkson rubbish, it works reaaly well.), the road is narrow and you can't get any bikes (push or motor) past the cars as there just isn't enough room, road is busy so can't over take cyclists. But there is a cycle lane (quite a wide one, can get two bikes side by side) on the path by the bus lane, yet some people carry on riding on the road holding up traffic.


----------



## Mixman

31.81 miles. Just had a blast about just enjoying being able to

12.9 average travelling speed.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/74971047


----------



## andycole

10k run out on the road in 45 mins
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Core fitness.


----------



## jamest

Did a 5.5 mile run yesterday but was far too hot.


----------



## alipman

11 Mile run in 1:22:00. Improvement of 14 seconds or now 7:26 per mile. had good energy at the end as well. pleased.


----------



## chunkytfg

3.3km or 100 lengths of the 33m pool this morning in 1hr 25 minutes.

Had a very relaxed weekend doing nothing as I was at my first race meeting of the year.


----------



## andycole

Taking it easy prior to Lincoln 10k on Sunday coming,
30 mins on the turbo and 11 miles done
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

3.5 mile run.


----------



## alipman

7.45 mile run today.
Last did this run in September before I changed my running pattern.

Last time did this in 57:54, or about 7:50 pace.
Today was 53:26, 7:11 pace. 4 1/2 minutes quicker.

Managed to knock over 30 seconds per mile off the workout.
Really pleased and really surprised as I thought I might knock about 2 minutes off at best.

Intervals and the long run seem to have been a real winner!


----------



## Mixman

32.46 miles road ride on the Specialized

15.4mph average moving speed. Very happy with that.


----------



## andycole

45 mins on the turbo trainer and 17 miles done
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

3.2 mile run


----------



## Mixman

Whimped out yesterday. Hate the wind! Hours gym work instead.


----------



## jamest

3 miles. Very quick first mile at roughly 7min/mile pace, rest was fairly slow but I did sprint up the last big hill in to a strong headwind.


----------



## chunkytfg

Wind was a killer this morning so my av pace was down on what I was hoping for but still

26.06 miles in 1hr 32mins @ av 17mph.

Got to try and focus on my 40km times now as i've finally taken the plunge so to speak and entered this

http://www.votwo.co.uk/CustomContentRetrieve.aspx?ID=1163979

Olympic distance!


----------



## Doc

Did anyone see James Cracknell on Discovery last night?
All I can say is WOW, it's a must see for the fitness minded.
http://www.jamescracknell.com/blog/2011/03/30/race_across_america-206


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> Wind was a killer this morning


You're not kidding!

33.05 miles

12.9 average


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> You're not kidding!
> 
> 33.05 miles
> 
> 12.9 average


Bugger that puts me 2nd on cyclogs:wall:

Must try harder!:lol::thumb:


----------



## Mixman

chunkytfg said:


> Bugger that puts me 2nd on cyclogs:wall:
> 
> Must try harder!:lol::thumb:


I know. I'm going to have to print that screenshot out and frame it :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

Mixman said:


> I know. I'm going to have to print that screenshot out and frame it :lol:


Well I suppose it was innevitable to some extent. I wimped out at the end of last month and you got pretty close so this month i'm going to try extra hard and make a point:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Mixman

35.61 miles 

14.1mph moving average


----------



## chunkytfg

4.7 mile run this morning in 47 minutes


----------



## Barnz

3 x 3minute rounds of mma style training,


----------



## alipman

11 miles of cross country today. weather - good.


----------



## andycole

Lincoln 10k road run, biggest ever at 5500 entrants, managed it in 45:28
Cheers
Andy


----------



## alipman

Excellent result. Scary that the winner was probably about 30 minutes. 45 mins is a good time!


----------



## andycole

alipman said:


> Excellent result. Scary that the winner was probably about 30 minutes. 45 mins is a good time!


Cheers matey, yeh I believe the winner may have a new course record sub 30 mins!
Gotta wait till tomorrow before the results are online and see how I faired
AC:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

62.39 miles, 100.4km and average moving speed of 14.1mph. Very happy. Pushed long and hard today as working the next 4 days.


----------



## andycole

andycole said:


> Cheers matey, yeh I believe the winner may have a new course record sub 30 mins!
> Gotta wait till tomorrow before the results are online and see how I faired
> AC:thumb:


Pos 639
Bib 793
Time 45:53
Name Andy Cole
Gender M
GenderPos 591
Class M 30-39
ClassPos 183
ChipTime 45:28
ChipPos 668


----------



## chunkytfg

48.5 miles in 3hours on the bike today with about 500m of climbing which was not fun plus the wind just seemed to be in your face the whole time!

Edit- This ride puts me over 1000 miles for the year so far! Wohoo!


----------



## alipman

andycole said:


> Pos 639
> Bib 793
> Time 45:53
> Name Andy Cole
> Gender M
> GenderPos 591
> Class M 30-39
> ClassPos 183
> ChipTime 45:28
> ChipPos 668


out of 5500. good effort


----------



## chunkytfg

3.15 mile run in 31 mins this morning. 

Was really nice to get out nice and early to put in a few miles before work even though it had rained all night so was dodging puddles


----------



## alipman

I was so close tonight.

I set my target of 42 mins for a 10k, previous best of 42:33. This would have been 6:46 per mile.
I had some gut cramps and to cut a long story short stopped at 5k cos I was either going to pebbledash the road from my botty or throw up. (son been of school with being sick so I think I have picked that up).

Anyway, I made it to 5k in 20:03. Best time yet by over 30 seconds.
I was disapointed not to go on but REALLY chuffed with that time. I reckon that even if I dropped from 6:28 mile to 6:50 for the next 5k I would have done the 10k in 41.10-20.
Really felt I had the strength to do that pace.


----------



## jamest

Did a 3 mile today but keep forgetting to time myself. Don't have a watch that is suitable for running so always base my times on the time on the boiler as I leave the house but haven't been looking recently.


----------



## andycole

3.5 mile run in 26 mins
AC:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Did a quick sprint down a hill then struggled to get back up...


----------



## alipman

Quick attempt to break 20 minutes on the 5k.
Did it in 19:38!
I was knackered afterwards but really pleased after going so close on Tuesday.
There is no way I could have done anything close to that if I was doing a second 5k.

Must improve!


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Quick attempt to break 20 minutes on the 5k.
> Did it in 19:38!
> I was knackered afterwards but really pleased after going so close on Tuesday.
> There is no way I could have done anything close to that if I was doing a second 5k.
> 
> Must improve!


Well done, very impressive. If I had someone to run as a pace runner I think I could probably do 24 mins, 20 mins is unthinkable at the moment.


----------



## THE CHAMP

28 mile bike ride today with avarage speed of 19.4 MPH not bad for a old boy :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Just 26.36 miles today at 11mph moving average. Just wandering about. Ended up pushing up a wood and across a ploughed field. Head not with it today!


----------



## jamest

9 mile run earlier, should of put some sun tan lotion on as I am burnt.


----------



## alipman

11 miles again today. I even busted out the vest.
You can run but you cant hid weak delts! Thats me....

Knocked 12 seconds of my time (1:21:48) but it should have been more but I really felt knackered with a mile to go and lost it there. Have to take me jelly beans next time.

Beautiful day to be out.
Then went back to Bradgate park in the afternoon for some family time. Far less energetic....


----------



## Ross

7.5 mile walk today.


----------



## Lump

Completed HONC today, very happy with myself :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

17.1 miles on bike

dropped fiancé and stepson off with bikes at in-laws, went home, got bike, rode to meet them and rode back. Very slow leisurely ride.


----------



## alipman

7.44 mile hill run tonight.
Managed to knock 54 seconds of my overall time. 52:33 seconds or 7:04 mile/pace.

I was 6 seconds up at the top of the hill, 3.5 miles in, then managed to take 48 seconds of the remaining 4 miles. Rather surprised that I managed to knock so much off.


----------



## jamest

4.9 mile run last night.


----------



## alipman

Lunchtime run of 4 miles in 27 mins. Nice steady run.


----------



## RedCloudMC

Two and a half hours on the bike and upper body weights. :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

Another two and a half hours on the bike today followed by taking the dog for a long walk...if that counts.


----------



## jamest

4.9 mile run last night.


----------



## chunkytfg

After a week of literally nothing due to basically being a weak willed individual i'm returning with a vengeance to the tune of a 5.77 mile run in 58 minutes. NOt quick but after a week of eating too much and not doing anything come back with my second longest run to date is pretty good in my eyes.


----------



## alipman

10 mile run in 1:12 on the coast of maldon. nice and sunny.


----------



## Mixman

Getting to like this route. Needed to stretch my legs today after yesterdays hard event at Harewood House. Knocked out a good road run with a top speed of 43mph! That was fun! 

35.75 miles


----------



## RedCloudMC

Five hour MTB ride about to be embarked on. :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

Another road session on the Specialized

39.67 miles


----------



## alipman

RedCloudMC said:


> Five hour MTB ride about to be embarked on. :thumb:


have you got back yet?


----------



## RedCloudMC

ha ha. Just about.

Off on a 2.5 hour road ride tonight again. :thumb:


----------



## alipman

7.44 mile hill run in 52:50.


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk tonight which I am going to start doing every night now :thumb:


----------



## jamest

3 mile run.


----------



## RedCloudMC

30 mins on the turbo this morning followed by a slow paced 2hr road ride tonight.


----------



## Mixman

31.32 mixed miles on the Cube


----------



## Mixman

35.5 road miles on the Specialized


----------



## RedCloudMC

Four hours MTB


----------



## chunkytfg

Well seen as it was my birthday I went out to test my new Garmin Forerunner 305 and did 8.84 miles in 1hr27mins.

Longest run ever with only a 1 min walk at mile 7


----------



## alipman

Happy birthday. A nice garmin as a treat!


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Happy birthday. A nice garmin as a treat!


Agreed it works great and has proved that my old polar HRM is a little bit unreliable!:wall:


----------



## jamest

Did a 9mile run in 1hr30 this morning but did a lot more walking than chunkytfg. Heat was really bad even though it was 9am. I did finish off with 4x 60metre sprints at the end which pushed me over the edge of what I could do and had to walk the last quater mile.

Then my friends decided they wanted to play football so I played footbal for an hour.


----------



## alipman

8 miles of trail running up Beacon hill and through The Outwoods in about 58 minutes. Nowhere near as hot as this morning so evening, unfortunately, is the best time for cooler exercise...


----------



## Ross

A 7.5 miles walk/run this afternoon hoping to do the same tomorrow.


----------



## chunkytfg

7.07 mile run at av pace of 9.30min/mile with Av HR of 159bpm.

The longer runs are starting to feel easier now which is nice even though my Av HR would seem to tell another story! Lol


----------



## RedCloudMC

4 hours on the MTB followed by 30 mins core workout.


----------



## alipman

10 mile run today.


----------



## Mixman

24.92 miles on mountain bike

Probably not the best idea attempting a quick ride after just 90 minutes sleep after my 12.5hr night shift. Nearly 25 mile though, wasn't planning on going that far but was too nice out there!

Tried mixing it up a bit, powering hard out of corners and having spells of flat out. Got a cry of "GO ON SON" from te drunks sat outside 'The Deep'


----------



## jamest

3 mile run, legs still sore from Fridays run and football.


----------



## chunkytfg

Not sure if this counts but spoiled a 4 mile walk today by hitting a ball into 18 holes in 4 hours!! Lol


----------



## dubnut71

44 miles on the roadbike through the surrey hills!!


----------



## knightstemplar

5 hours sunday and 6 on monday in Hamsterly forest, legs are ripped to pieces:thumb: so much so my son cried when he saw them. Cracked a rib after a lovely over the bars incident, im to old for this


----------



## chunkytfg

ust in from a fast run. 

4.75 miles in 41.19 mins at av pace of 8.41min/mile. thats about 50sec/mile quicker than anything I have done before!

Well happy with that. I certainly couldn't keep that pace up for any longer I don't think as my Average Heart rate was 169bpm with a max of 185!!! I rekon I could do a sub 26 min 5k race though which isn't too bad I don't think


----------



## alipman

8 mile in 57.45 mins. Mostly trail and a small hill...


----------



## jamest

Signed up for the Brighton Marathon next year and have applied for the London Marathon ballot. Never done a marathon before but setting myself a target time of 4 hours which should be easily achievable for me with training.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Signed up for the Brighton Marathon next year and have applied for the London Marathon ballot. Never done a marathon before but setting myself a target time of 4 hours which should be easily achievable for me with training.


Good for you:thumb:

I'm never going to say never to a marathon but it just seems so bloody far i'm in awe of anyone who does one:thumb:

I have however signed up for the Norwich Half marathon this year in November!:wall::doublesho:thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

3 hours on the MTB. Panic setting in as the TransRockies is only 3 months away now!


----------



## Mixman

First day as a 40 year old, I was 40 yesterday! Decided to do a 40+ mile ride.

47.12 miles on the Specialized


----------



## jamest

7 mile run.


----------



## chunkytfg

4 hours sweating buckets with a hammer and chisel lifting very stubborn floor tiles and only about 60% done!!!

Got the rest to lift tomorrow after playing 18 holes of golf!


----------



## kev999

7 hours fighting a heathland fire ,iam done for the week..................


----------



## Mixman

Seemed to have plateud so I'm mixing things up. Started doing short rides but lots of efforts as well as the long rides.

10.45 miles 15.6 mph average


----------



## jamest

12 mile run in 2 hours.


----------



## chunkytfg

So now my running is up to where I need it for the time being i'm back on the bike.

42.7 miles in 2 hours 38 minutes.


----------



## ITHAQVA

My workouts:

Half hour per day = Cross trainer(between 2400 & 2500 reps). If I do an hour i go for between 4800 & 5000 reps).

5X5 strength training system (3 X per week, workouts approx 3/4 hour) :thumb:


----------



## Ross

I did a 7 mile walk/jog in just over 2 hours I hoping when my fitness gets back up to scratch to get that down a lot lower.


----------



## telewebby

got a 30 min swim this morning followed by a 5 a side game at 530 then a chest session followed by another 5 a side game at 8, so glad i have tomorrow off to recover

alex


----------



## alipman

10 mile run in 1:14 on sunny but windy maldon coastal path.


----------



## Ross

6 miles in 1 hour 40 mins:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

63.93 miles

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/82997878

Head wind on last third, very tough today!


----------



## E38_ross

alipman said:


> 10 mile run in 1:14 on sunny but windy maldon coastal path.


what's your pb, your 10 mile time is close to what i run on training runs, my pb is 65mins for 10miles, though i'm more suited to faster stuff (used to race 800/1500m on track). but when out on reasonable runs with club mates i'll do about 75 or so as a sunday long steady-ish run if i don't run further 

injured at the moment and haven't been running for 5 weeks, but been cycling 7-8 hours a week to try and keep some form of fitness up!


----------



## alipman

E21_ross said:


> what's your pb, your 10 mile time is close to what i run on training runs, my pb is 65mins for 10miles, though i'm more suited to faster stuff (used to race 800/1500m on track). but when out on reasonable runs with club mates i'll do about 75 or so as a sunday long steady-ish run if i don't run further
> 
> injured at the moment and haven't been running for 5 weeks, but been cycling 7-8 hours a week to try and keep some form of fitness up!


This is about my PB. So a time of around 1:13 is about as fast as I have been depending on whether its more road rather than trail.
I have been running since Jan 2010 and have been gradually building up stamina and ability.
I tend to use my sunday runs for something of usually 11 miles of which about 3-4 of this is on the road and it quite hilly. This is usually around 1:21-23 and is quite scenic as well. I dont know what sort of best time I could do if in a race but I wouldnt imagine more than about 1 minute different.
I dont run with any club so have noone to give me a push!!


----------



## jamest

5 mile row.


----------



## E38_ross

alipman said:


> This is about my PB. So a time of around 1:13 is about as fast as I have been depending on whether its more road rather than trail.
> I have been running since Jan 2010 and have been gradually building up stamina and ability.
> I tend to use my sunday runs for something of usually 11 miles of which about 3-4 of this is on the road and it quite hilly. This is usually around 1:21-23 and is quite scenic as well. I dont know what sort of best time I could do if in a race but I wouldnt imagine more than about 1 minute different.
> I dont run with any club so have noone to give me a push!!


join a club, you'll get much quicker with proper training!! i've been running for about 6-7 years now, have only recently (last 12-15months or so) upped the miles for more distance, i reckon if i were to get some consistent training in a 60min 10mile might be possible, on a nice flat course! injury at the moment stopping that though


----------



## alipman

I have thought about joining one and there are a few near me in Loughborough so have a number to choose from. But they do interval sessions etc and have team events in Leicestershire etc so are worth a look.

Later this year i might join up and I want to get a bit more running under my belt. I realise that joining now would be more than beneficial but am happy running solo ATM.
10 miles in an hour is no mean task. I have done my own 5k timed at 19:38 mins, but that averages 9.5 mph and I was really whacked afterwards. So doing faster than that and for longer needs some big cahonies!


----------



## E38_ross

haha, i was at about your level when i joined a club (now a member of a club here at uni in wales as well as back at home), maybe a little slower than what you are. get some good interval training under your belt and the times will drop. having other people push you along is such a bonus. my current 5k pb is 17:26, haven't run one for a good 18-24 months now though.

keep running 

Ross.


----------



## alipman

17:26. Thats 5:37 per mile. I can run run 1 mile in 5:50. Your 5k time is way faster than that... I think I would die......

Gives me something to aim at!


----------



## RedCloudMC

Well a big crash at Afan on Sunday sees me unable to ride for a few days...so arm and shoulder strength workout today followed by rest tomorrow and hopefully back on the bike for Thursday


----------



## E38_ross

RedCloudMC said:


> Well a big crash at Afan on Sunday sees me unable to ride for a few days...so arm and shoulder strength workout today followed by rest tomorrow and hopefully back on the bike for Thursday


i love afan! which ride did you do? the W2 is always the one to do!! where abouts did you crash? i know afan quite well. have yet to do skyline as it's not that good single-track wise.


----------



## E38_ross

alipman said:


> 17:26. Thats 5:37 per mile. I can run run 1 mile in 5:50. Your 5k time is way faster than that... I think I would die......
> 
> Gives me something to aim at!


if you can do 10miles in 75mins it shouldn't take much to knock 5:50 for a 1 mile down at all!! when i started running my 1500m time was 6:11 which is about 5:50 i guess. in about 2 years my 1500m time came down to 4:23. it's horses for courses though, you're never going to get that time whilst training for 10+ miles, and vice versa. they were the days when i was purely a track runner, with XC during the winter for base fitness. a 5min/mile shouldn't be tooooo far out of your reach with 1-2 years of good training.

despite those times, in my old group out of about 12-13, i was about 11-12th fastest, always near the back  ended up moving groups as it was just too much stress, coach always pushing you and had a go if you were having a bad day, took the fun out of it. just find a group who are half serious but can have a laugh with and you'll be amazed at how quickly the times will drop.


----------



## Mixman

After yesterdays 100k I wanted to do a short fast one today. Moving average was 15.8, dissapointed not to get into the 16's as planned!

11.42 miles


----------



## RedCloudMC

E21_ross said:


> i love afan! which ride did you do? the W2 is always the one to do!! where abouts did you crash? i know afan quite well. have yet to do skyline as it's not that good single-track wise.


It was on the Excalibor section of Skyline. Came off a switchback over a river crossing and ended up in the river...via a few rocks on my way down!

I much prefer W2 too but Skyline is great training for the TransRockies as it goes on and on and up and up....good training. W2 is far more fun though I agree.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

39.8 miles today into what felt like a massive headwind all the way!

did it in 2hr 19min at 17.15mph Av.


----------



## E38_ross

RedCloudMC said:


> It was on the Excalibor section of Skyline. Came off a switchback over a river crossing and ended up in the river...via a few rocks on my way down!
> 
> I much prefer W2 too but Skyline is great training for the TransRockies as it goes on and on and up and up....good training. W2 is far more fun though I agree.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


nasty! does skyline take much longer than W2? i can do W2 in about 3:40 with the odd stop here and there, which isn't toooooo slow!! hope you're not hurt too much!

still, gotta love afan  have you tried coed y brenin in north wales? it's pretty good, but i prefer afan. the beast is the long ride, it's not as hard as the karrimor, which is no longer a route. karrimor took us AAAAAAAAAGES to do. my mate was cursing at every little incline after 4+ hours :hehe:


----------



## jamest

Did 3.23 miles.


----------



## alipman

8 mile hill run in 58 minutes. Nights getting longer!!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

I have just started German Volume training with my mate (who has competed in the past) 100 reps in 10 sets of 50kg free squats...100 rep lunges with 20kg dumbells....i am totally ruined....quads and glutes are on fire....pain will come tomorrow!


----------



## BENJY

Just done my first kettlebell class. I have one word OUCH!!!!!!
Really enjoyed it though:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

35.52 miles on the road


----------



## Matt B

I have just got myself a road bike and never really cycled before. 

I have done 25 miles in 2hours and 5 mins.

I was pleased with this as I had previously on monday done 22 miles in 2 hours and 10 mins.

Really enjoyable too!


----------



## Matt B

Double post. Fail!


----------



## jamest

Another 3 mile run.


----------



## James0911

ive been doing the stronglifts 5x5 routine for a couple of months after being 
out of training for almost a year... today was,

squat 55kg 5x5
overhead press 30kg 5x5
deadliift 70kg 2x5

the weights are going up nicely again but im being held back by my ****ing shoulder again!!! that and the fact that im having to clean and press the weight onto my back for the squats because i sold my squat rack in one of my "strops" when my shoulder went last year


----------



## Mr_Fish

Ive been talked into doing the reading half marathon next year so decided I should try getting myself into better shape, been going to the gym for a while now but always concentrate on weights and with my tendancy to eat lots as well Im not in the best shape for running. So my goal is to lose 2.5 stone and get marathon ready. Started last night with my first 1 hour run, was on a treadmill and I got 4.63 miles done, not a patch on what some of you guys manage but its early days.....


----------



## chunkytfg

You have to start somewhere! Just remember treadmills are not the sameas normal running as you don't Propel yourself forward


----------



## Mr_Fish

Yeah Ive keep keeping the treadmill on a 1% incline to make it a bit tougher as suggested to help simulate the road a bit better


----------



## jamest

Treadmill will never replace road running. To me they are only good for when the weather is really bad and it is going to be dangerous running outside.


----------



## E38_ross

i can't stand treadmill running. i've run in -9 degrees outside even when it was snowing. was wearing just shorts, tshirt, gloves and hat too  i'd rather run outside than in some box. i run, come rain, wind or shine.

just a 2hour bike ride for me today, very hilly, on the mountain bike but little in the way of off road. not running due to injury is annoying, but i'm enjoying cycling so it's all good  got soaked in rain but another thing i'd do instead of sitting at the gym on one of those bloody awful bike machines they have in there.

i guess i just like the great outdoors instead of being stuck in a room


----------



## alipman

Mr_Fish said:


> Yeah Ive keep keeping the treadmill on a 1% incline to make it a bit tougher as suggested to help simulate the road a bit better


Running on a treadmill is better than no running though.
4.6 miles in the hour, not bad. I started last year doing 2.5 miles in 24 minutes. Thats about 10 mins per mile pace.
I can now do 3 miles in 19 minutes.

Keep it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamest

Did another 3 mile run as well as voting on the AV system half way through.


----------



## THE CHAMP

38 mile ride yesterday in 1.50.29 and ave speed 20.4 mph very happy with that


----------



## alipman

4.04 miles in 25:58. I managed to knock 42 seconds of my last Best time which was about 6 weeks ago. thats an overall of 8 seconds per mile faster!!!


----------



## andycole

Not done anything for ages due to one thing or another,
4.2 miles in 34 mins road running, not great but better than not going
Cheers
AC


----------



## E38_ross

finally back to running after 6 weeks off. no pain so that's a good sign! been cycling in the mean time and the run didn't feel too bad. took it quite steady (for me at least  ) with 5 miles in 38:17. just going to keep the pace steady and up the miles again until i'm doing 30+ miles a week again before i start upping the speed and do some interval training. felt a little stiff for the 1st 2-3 miles but began to loosen up a bit as i got warmed up. pretty miserable weather here too 

Ross.


----------



## jamest

5 miles this morning.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.75 mile run @ 9.15min/mile pace


----------



## NickP

100 miles on the bike today, over quite a hilly circuit - 7h 20mins with the lunch break taken out......

_Suffolk Sunrise 100-mile route
Actual Distance: 100.464-miles
Metres Climbed: 885m
Max Gradient: 5.77%
Average Gradient: 0.81%
Difficulty: 8/10
Feed Stations x 4_


----------



## matt1206

Sheffield Half Marathon done today


----------



## Ross

Just did 2 miles today.


----------



## alipman

11 miles again today. Same hills and off road.
1:21. 7:20 pace.


----------



## Mr_Fish

4.63 miles outside yesterday and did weights on Saturday at the gym felt quite good about the run, not sure what time I did it in though, All I know was we were back in time for dinner


----------



## RedCloudMC

early morning 96km on the road bike.


----------



## chunkytfg

6.75mile run in 1 hour 2 mins @ 9.15min/mile pace with a very scary average heart rate over the entire run of 173bpm!!!!


----------



## chunkytfg

20 miles on the bike in around 1hr 15 mins as a nice gentle spin to loosen my legs up after yesterdays run which left my legs feeling like lead all day!!


----------



## Frank

Far too much cardio going on here for me, i'll just stick to my weights


----------



## jamest

Went to a conference in London all day, came back and did what I think is my fastest 3.23 mile run at 25 mins.


----------



## Mixman

11.7 miles

Was up at 02:30 with the step daughter with toothache. Managed to get her back to sleep but that left me awake! Waited till it was light then had a cheeky ride out. Not happy with the average though, just 15.6mph moving average


----------



## chunkytfg

First ever 'Brick session' today which was a bit of an eye opener!

24miles on the bike in 1hr 26 followed straight away by 2.5 miles ran in 21 mins!


----------



## JJ_

10 x 3 min sessions on the heavy bag. 

Really knocking dents in the 60kg bag now, maybe need to look at the heavier one, think I use one under the heaviest. Get better strength to boot.

Loads of runners on here !!


----------



## chunkytfg

JJ_ said:


> 10 x 3 min sessions on the heavy bag.
> 
> Really knocking dents in the 60kg bag now, maybe need to look at the heavier one, think I use one under the heaviest. Get better strength to boot.
> 
> *Loads of runners on here !!*


I do hope you are not including me in that comment!!

I'm no runner just someone who needs to do a bit of jogging so he can finish the Tri's i've entered!:lol:


----------



## alipman

7.45 mile hill run in 52 minutes. Quickest for that run so far by about 30 seconds.


----------



## jamest

3 mile run.


----------



## alipman

Lunchtime 4.06 miles in 26:41 at 6:34 mile pace.
Bumped into some work colleagues, bet they say something about it...


----------



## Mixman

44.29 miles

New wheels on the Cube feel great


----------



## chunkytfg

Was out to do a 100k ride this morning but snapped a spoke so called it short and only did 23 miles.

Then this evening have done a 7.3 mile run.


----------



## Mixman

Mixman said:


> Time: 00:43:31
> Distance: 11.42 mi
> Elevation Gain: 506 ft
> Calories: 846 C
> 
> Time: 00:43:31
> Moving Time: 00:43:21
> Elapsed Time: 00:43:31
> Avg Speed: 15.7 mph
> Avg Moving Speed: 15.8 mph
> Max Speed: 38.5 mph
> Avg Pace: 03:48 min/mi
> Avg Moving Pace: 03:47 min/mi
> Best Pace: 01:33 min/mi
> 
> SpeedPaceElevation
> Elevation Gain: 506 ft
> Elevation Loss: 533 ft
> Min Elevation: 2 ft
> Max Elevation: 315 ft
> 
> Heart RateAvg HR: 143 bpm
> Max HR: 165 bpm


Time: 00:42:44 
Distance: 11.42 mi 
Elevation Gain: 509 ft 
Calories: 862 C

Timing
Time: 00:42:44 
Moving Time: 00:42:27 
Elapsed Time: 00:42:44 
Avg Speed: 16.0 mph 
Avg Moving Speed: 16.1 mph 
Max Speed: 33.1 mph 
Avg Pace: 03:44 min/mi 
Avg Moving Pace: 03:42 min/mi 
Best Pace: 01:48 min/mi 
SpeedPaceElevation
Elevation Gain: 509 ft 
Elevation Loss: 517 ft 
Min Elevation: 19 ft 
Max Elevation: 321 ft

Heart Rate
Avg HR: 143 bpm 
Max HR: 166 bpm

So, today I've broke the 16mph barrier on the same route. Which is good but what is it attributed to? The new wheels and tyres? Probably. The heart rates are pretty identical. So the effort looks like the same. Although the first bit seemed harder today, up hill and head wind.

I'm happy though.


----------



## somouk

Had a busy day today including a very early morning so made some use of it and did a few mile on the long mynd:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/85488761


----------



## chunkytfg

36.39 miles today in 1hr 57mins with an 18.63mph average.

A little bit dissapointed tbh as the first 20 miles were done at a 20.7mph average but then I turned for home and hit the headwind!


----------



## NickP

10k row this morning & 14.9k run this afternoon while watching FA cup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamest

7.5 mile run this morning.


----------



## ITHAQVA

2500 reps on the crosstrainer 7am every morning this week


----------



## chunkytfg

10.45 mile run in 1hr44mins. Average HR of 155bpm which is nich as it is staying low even on the longer runs.


----------



## alipman

11 mile run in 1:19:07.
7:13 mile average.

Took 2 minutes of my previous best or 11 seconds per mile. Just seemed to have some real energy today.


----------



## jamest

1km row followed by 5x 30 second internals with 30 seconds rest between.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Just done my 2500 reps on the crosstrainer :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

35 miles on the bike in 1hr53mins making the average in the mid 18's again which i'm chuffed with but killed myself on the way back with the headwind to keep that Av up near the 20.5 it was on the way out!


----------



## jamest

3.23 miles in a PB of 23 mins.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.72 miles in 43 minutes ran with an average HR of 157 and av pace of 8.54 min/mile.

It's not getting any easier I would say but the pace is now consistantly under the 9min/mile for a 5 mile run and i'm starting to see the HR come down a bit which is also nice. I'd never seen it under 152 a month ago when running even at 10min/mile pace but today I saw it at 144 while doing 9.20min/miles so i'm pleasently happy with that!


----------



## jamest

4.8 miles.


----------



## alipman

7.9 miles of da hill run in 56:10.
7:07 pace.
Managed to knock 1:04 minutes of my last time.

I seem to be going through phases where I make great strides, pardon the pun... with my time. Chuffed with my time!


----------



## jamest

3.23 miles in 25 mins.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> 7.9 miles of da hill run in 56:10.
> 7:07 pace.
> Managed to knock 1:04 minutes of my last time.
> 
> I seem to be going through phases where I make great strides, pardon the pun... with my time. Chuffed with my time!


Good going Alipman, i'm not even convinced I'm capable of doing a 7.07 mile let along 8 of them!:doublesho


----------



## alipman

Thanks. 
I do feel that I can whizz along these days.


----------



## ITHAQVA

2500 + reps on me crosstrainer this morning :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Another 2500 + reps on the crosstrainer, might start moving back up to my 1 hour sessions, goal 5000 + reps.

Im finding this thread helpfull in motivating myself, anyone else?


----------



## Mixman

41.67 miles on the Cube, lots of trail riding.


----------



## RedCloudMC

1 hour on the road bike followed by a weekend of off rod riding this weekend at Dalby for the World Cup. Happy days!


----------



## andycole

Managed 11.5 miles in 54 mins, was out on the road on wife's MTB with little en on the back
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

8 miles tonight.


----------



## chunkytfg

30 miles in 1hr42mins this morning before the rest of the paddock woke up at brands hatch. 14.5 laps of the GP circuit that can only be described as undulating!

Edit- Oh and did 4 miles running in 35 mins last night.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Nothing today my day off, but I’m detailing the car & bashing a washing line spike in my garden, so a bit of rock breaking for two hours! Now where is my stripped suite. :doublesho


----------



## jamest

Just did a 5.3 mile run. Bloody hot for 9am.


----------



## Mixman

28.44 miles. Poor distance, poor average, poor legs!-


----------



## jamest

20x30 second sprints on the rowing machine with 30 second rests inbetween.


----------



## alipman

12.10 miles in 1:27. Hard head wind for the first 6 miles.


----------



## Jace

Just done 100km road ride in the cotswolds :thumb:

Distance : 62.63 Miles (100km)
Average speed: 14.3 mph
Max Speed: 43.1 mph
Total Ascent: 2894ft
Total Descent: 2949ft
Time : 4.23hr
Calories Burnt :3486

It seemed there was a head wind the entire ride, I was hoping for a 3:30hr ride, but the wind killed that idea


----------



## Ross

3 mile walk and 3 mile jog today.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Another 2500+ reps on the Crosstrainer :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Discovered this afternoon that any fish like tendencies I had acquired 2 months ago when I last went swimming have now been lost and I have to start again.

2k in a 33m pool in about an hour! Got a way to go by end of september as i'd like to get my 1500m time down to about 35 mins!

I have set myself a target of 3hours for my olympic distance triathlon and with a 55min run time and a 1hr 20 min 40k time atm that only leaves me 45 mins for a 1500m swim and 2 transitions!!


----------



## jamest

3 mile run.


----------



## alipman

8 miles. Bit slow...


----------



## andycole

Finally managed to get the turbo trainer set up again, 1hr and 20.6 miles done
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

5.8 miles ran in 54 minutes.

A bit on the slow side but was feeling a bit sluggish tbh so was just happy to get round without walking!


----------



## jip

1v1 basket ball with my mate at least once a week i feel brilliant after

i try to do the odd mile or so run when i get the time

failing the above some bodyweight excerises in my room


----------



## chunkytfg

Once again back in the pool this morning and did about 2k in an hour. Much the same as tuesday but this time I didnt feel like I was drowning most of the time and got out without a massive bloated feeling I got last time. Managed to keep my breathing steady with a decent breath out underwater which helps rather than trying to breath out and in with the face out the water.

got home and then out on the bike thinking I would do around 30 miles but gave up after 13! 3 punctures in as many miles followed by getting drowned in the rain just killed my fighting spirit!


----------



## jamest

5 mile run yesterday and will be doing a 3 mile run as soon as I get out of work.


----------



## chunkytfg

5.8 mile run in 52 mins this morning before work. surprising number of runners out at 5am aswell! took me a bit by surprise!


----------



## jamest

3 mile run last night in 23 mins. Having problems with really stiff calf muscles from early on in my runs.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> 3 mile run last night in 23 mins. Having problems with really stiff calf muscles from early on in my runs.


Could that be something using a foam roller might help?


----------



## jamest

Don't know. They are only stiff while running as soon as I get home and finish they seem to be fine. I don't think it helps that I have 2 fairly large hills which I run down at the start and up at the end. They really work the legs.


----------



## alipman

Do you stretch beforehand?


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Do you stretch beforehand?


No. I know I should but I just find it tedious and have never had any problems before from not stretching before doing sport.


----------



## alipman

I have only on a few occasions not stretched and I have found my calf's somewhat tight, but they do loosen up. Generally I don't suffer with anything.
It takes only a few minutes stretching. May make the difference. At least do the calf stretch.


----------



## jamest

Will give it a go, have a 9-mile to do on Saturday although my calfs seem to handle distance better than speed.


----------



## alipman

5 miles in 35 mins of trail running


----------



## ITHAQVA

Done another 2500 + reps on the cross trainer this mornin


----------



## jamest

Did 9 mile this morning in 1 hour 19 mins, good weather for a run although was rather windy and some of the headwinds were annoying.

Calfs seem OK though, stretched quite a bit last night before going to bed and again before the run.


----------



## chunkytfg

managed a mere 14.5 miles this morning on the bike as I had a call from the missus to tell me my mechanic mate who was coming round in the afternoon to fix the car was infact on his way!!! Bugger!

Oh well off for a run tomorrow!


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> managed a mere 14.5 miles this morning on the bike as I had a call from the missus to tell me my mechanic mate who was coming round in the afternoon to fix the car was infact on his way!!! Bugger!
> 
> Oh well off for a run tomorrow!


Well as per ^^ I did a nice longish 9 mile run in 1hr 23mins.:thumb:


----------



## matt1206

9.14km in 50:29 during my lunch break. Very windy today


----------



## Ross

5 mile walk.


----------



## Mixman

Did the www.bicyclemania.co.uk today

37.66 miles average 10.1 mph moving

Lost a lot of time from having a puncture actually caused by slime tube protector that I put in there in the first place to stop punctures!!

Very tough ride but I was happy I did it

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/88817808


----------



## alipman

5 mile route off road in 34.38. 30 seconds faster than before.


----------



## ITHAQVA

3150 reps (Cross Trainer) in 40 minutes, consumed 2 litres water = P*****G like a trouper later on


----------



## Grommit

10k tonight after work and some stretching.

Im taking part in the Men's Health Survival Of The Fittest in October :thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley

Gym tonight, then touch rugby.

Gym session: Bench press, bicep curls, dumbell fly, ez-curl, dumbell pullover, close grip lat pull down. Maybe some deadlifts too (depends on how much time I have before rugby).


----------



## chunkytfg

37.5 miles in 2hr10mins this afternoon. nice to get back out on the bike and put some decent miles in.


----------



## jamest

3.2 miles in 26mins


----------



## Mixman

35.46 road miles on the Specialized


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo and 11 miles done, off camping in Derbyshire this weekend so hoping to get a few miles in on the new MTB all being well
Cheers
AC


----------



## ITHAQVA

3200 + reps on the Xtrainer


----------



## chunkytfg

2k in the pool this morning. now to go to bed to be up for a run later before work!


----------



## alipman

11.5 miles in 1:21. Ran out of energy though at the end. Had diarrhea for the last few days which doesnt help. Had to to evacuate half way round...


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> 2k in the pool this morning. now to go to bed to be up for a run later before work!


5.14 mile run in 48 mins. Not happy but I suppose not everyday can be a PB.


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> 5.14 mile run in 48 mins. Not happy but I suppose not everyday can be a PB.


Same. I just did a 5 miler in 45min. Just didn't feel up to it today.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Same. I just did a 5 miler in 45min. Just didn't feel up to it today.


DOnt know what it was just felt really sluggish! HR was through the roof and I just couldnt get going ending up plodding along doing 10min/miles for a bit!:wall:


----------



## jamest

Must be something odd about today, we were sluggish and alipman nearly shat himself. :lol:


----------



## Grommit

Did chest and back tonight, could have done better lol


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Must be something odd about today, we were sluggish and alipman nearly shat himself. :lol:


I just saw this!
And almost peed myself.

Made me laugh out loud!

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

3280 + reps in 40 mins, thanks to some banging fench hardcore!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

ITHAQVA said:


> 3280 + reps in 40 mins, thanks to some *banging fench hardcore!*!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


I feel really old at this precise moment but what the hell does that mean


----------



## Grommit

chunkytfg said:


> I feel really old at this precise moment but what the hell does that mean


I think he meant Banging FRENCH Hardcore? non?


----------



## chunkytfg

Grommit said:


> I think he meant Banging FRENCH Hardcore? non?


That was my initial thought but if the youth of today is anything like my step kids then 'Fench' could well mean something all on it's own!!


----------



## chunkytfg

Oh and just back from 102km in 3hrs 55mins.


----------



## Mixman

11.43 miles. Just below my magic 16mph, 15.9mph average


----------



## ITHAQVA

chunkytfg said:


> That was my initial thought but if the youth of today is anything like my step kids then 'Fench' could well mean something all on it's own!!


lol im not young mate just young at heart, im 42 :doublesho

And yes i meant banging french hardcore, excellent for working out too :thumb:.


----------



## jamest

Picked up my first bike for years. Rode back 2.5 miles. Legs felt it especially on the hills. 

Going to start doing longer rides to get used to bike and start commuting.

Does anyone know of any good android apps for tracking cycle rides and speed etc.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Picked up my first bike for years. Rode back 2.5 miles. Legs felt it especially on the hills.
> 
> Going to start doing longer rides to get used to bike and start commuting.
> 
> Does anyone know of any good android apps for tracking cycle rides and speed etc.


DOnt know if it is avaliable as an android app but I use cyclemeter on my iphone which is very good and works for running aswell:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

3328 reps today! + 2litres of water drunk = sweaty water boy


----------



## chunkytfg

Another 45 miles today in 2hr38mins so thats 107 miles in 2 days!!!!


----------



## jamest

First bike ride since school...

Total Distance: 15.82 km (9.8 mi)
Total Time: 1:09:14
Moving Time: 1:01:05
Average Speed: 13.71 km/h (8.5 mi/h)
Average Moving Speed: 15.54 km/h (9.7 mi/h)
Max Speed: 33.30 km/h (20.7 mi/h)
Min Elevation: 121 m (398 ft)
Max Elevation: 201 m (659 ft)
Elevation Gain: 312 m (1025 ft)
Max Grade: 12 %
Min Grade: -9 %


----------



## chunkytfg

4.3 mile run in 39 mins before brekkie. Nice way to wake the body up I say.


----------



## jamest

10 mile run in 1 hour 35. Really struggled in the last 3 miles.


----------



## maestegman

Just joined a new gym and completed my second Body Pump class this morning. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## pooma

17 mile bike ride today on the cycle path (loose gravel) took an hour and a half and enjoyed every minute (and mile) of it.


----------



## alipman

4.9 miles in 34.01. Gave the knee a test out after hurting it on wednesday.
Had some real pain so good to test it out. Knocked 37 seconds of the last time, so it must be good!


----------



## chunkytfg

25mile bike in 80 mins into 2mile run at 8.20mile/min pace


----------



## dann2707

chunkytfg said:


> 25mile bike in 80 mins into 2mile run at *8.20mile/min* pace


Bloody hell that *is* quick!


----------



## chunkytfg

dann2707 said:


> Bloody hell that *is* quick!


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## Mixman

76.61 mile ride yesterday 

I didn't plan for it to be this far. I worked a route out in my head, ride over to Goole then back along the river the other side then over the humber bridge. First mistake, doubled back on myself and was riding the wrong way up the side of the river, DOH!!!! Then next errr, error. I'd failed to realise that there was a small expanse of water blocking my route called the River Trent!!! Who put that there!!! So I just thought I'd ride down and cross over at the next bridge! Unfortunately that was near S****horpe!!!! So, on the plus side, I clocked up some miles and I now know where the river trent starts lol


----------



## Obsessed Merc

Overweight and mid forties, but I've started to train / watch what I eat.
Was on holiday last week and wanted to continue what I started. Got up and did a 3 mile jog around the farm roads, up and down like a roller coaster - so some intervals.

2nd day and I'm on the last section and an Irish woman walks past me as if I'm stood still ! She said in a Broad Irish accent "you may have left it a little late for 2012" and was gone.

Talking to the cottage owner, apparently she competes in walking, so it wasn't quite as shameful as it felt...


----------



## ITHAQVA

40 minutes-3351 reps on the Airwalker :thumb:


----------



## Mixman

32.46 miles on tired legs


----------



## Jack161

5k run in 17 minutes?


----------



## alipman

Jack161 said:


> 5k ​run in 17 minutes?


You did this?
That's real quick....


----------



## ITHAQVA

alipman said:


> You did this?
> That's real quick....


Somebody's had their bloody weetabix  Good on ya mate :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> Is that sarcasm?


Ahh okay just worked out my mistake!!! That should be 8.20min/mile not mile/min!!!:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA

3350 reps in 40 mins...


----------



## chunkytfg

Well went out this morning at 7am with all good intentions of knocking out a 5+ hour ride doing around 75 miles but it wasnt to be!

35.5 miles into the ride in 2hrs14mins I was climbing a small hill passing a parked white van when another one comes out the site entrance behind it and side swipes me! 

Fortunately it was only a glancing blow but it was enough to seriously pringle my rear wheel so the guy who hit me gave me a lift home!


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> Well went out this morning at 7am with all good intentions of knocking out a 5+ hour ride doing around 75 miles but it wasnt to be!
> 
> 35.5 miles into the ride in 2hrs14mins I was climbing a small hill passing a parked white van when another one comes out the site entrance behind it and side swipes me!
> 
> Fortunately it was only a glancing blow but it was enough to seriously pringle my rear wheel so the guy who hit me gave me a lift home!


Take it you are alright though? Looks like you had a good pace up to that point.


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> Is that sarcasm?





jamest said:


> Take it you are alright though? Looks like you had a good pace up to that point.


Yeah I'm fine. wheel is having a new rim laced onto it and should be ready by the end of the week but I have a spare so it's not the end of the world.

the pace was not too fast but it was steady enough to the point that by 35 miles I didnt really feel fatigued at all. Was really physced up to do the 75 aswell


----------



## jamest

3 miles in 24 mins.


----------



## alipman

4.90 miles in 32:58 of the recent trail fun! 6:44 pace.
Just spent the last 1/2 hour working out the time cos I stoppped the Garmin and forgot to restart it.

Definite improvement. I am so loving this running lark.


----------



## ITHAQVA

3404 reps in 40 minutes + 2.5 liters of water = Now im dam well re hydrated


----------



## chunkytfg

1 mile in the pool in about 45 minutes


----------



## andycole

13 miles on the turbo in 34 mins, take's me to 500 miles on it since mid December
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

5 mile run in 42 mins


----------



## ITHAQVA

3416 reps 40 mins Im on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chunkytfg

4.4 mile run in 41 mins. was supposed to be 8+ miles but got drowned by a freak rain shower so cut it short


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> 4.4 mile run in 41 mins. was supposed to be 8+ miles but got drowned by a freak rain shower so cut it short


How can you not enjoy running in the rain? It's refreshing.


----------



## alipman

Rain is ok, apart from the sliding around on the mud, wind is not....


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Rain is ok, apart from the sliding around on the mud, wind is not....


Wouldn't do trail running in the rain, but road running in the rain is great.

I hate wind though, even if it is beind you.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> How can you not enjoy running in the rain? It's refreshing.


Nice and refreshing apart from a Iphone on my arm getting wet isnt!!! and tbh the T-shirt I was wearing was sticking to me which was a tad uncomfortable!!


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> Nice and refreshing apart from a Iphone on my arm getting wet isnt!!! and tbh the T-shirt I was wearing was sticking to me which was a tad uncomfortable!!


Only electronics I go out with is my MP3 player occasionally which survived the washing machine with no problem. I wear replica football shirts when I go out running and if it rains they are near impossible to get off without looking like an absolute loon. Always reminds me of the rhino scene in Ace Ventura.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Only electronics I go out with is my MP3 player occasionally which survived the washing machine with no problem. I wear replica football shirts when I go out running and if it rains they are near impossible to get off without looking like an absolute loon. Always reminds me of the rhino scene in Ace Ventura.


I suppose in a way I'm a little self conscious still. I may be pretty fit but I still have a fairly sizable belly and when the T-shirts stick to it it makes me even more aware of how much it flobs about as I run. When it's just really sweaty I dont care but wet due to rain seemed to make a difference for some reason.

That and the Iphone getting wet!


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> I suppose in a way I'm a little self conscious still. I may be pretty fit but I still have a fairly sizable belly and when the T-shirts stick to it it makes me even more aware of how much it flobs about as I run. When it's just really sweaty I dont care but wet due to rain seemed to make a difference for some reason.


F*** 'em. You aren't the lazy git in a car during their half mile commute or sitting in their house doing bugger all.


----------



## jamest

3 miles in 24 mins.


----------



## twissler

9.8 km in 50 mins. Using Micoach on I phone, really like it, stops me giving up when It gets hard!


----------



## ITHAQVA

chunkytfg said:


> I suppose in a way I'm a little self conscious still. I may be pretty fit but I still have a fairly sizable belly and when the T-shirts stick to it it makes me even more aware of how much it flobs about as I run. When it's just really sweaty I dont care but wet due to rain seemed to make a difference for some reason.
> 
> That and the Iphone getting wet!


Hey mate your doing something to keep fit, its the inner health that really counts. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

3304 reps, 40 mins, 2.5 liters of water consumed = big sweaty water ballon :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

ITHAQVA said:


> Hey mate your doing something to keep fit, its the inner health that really counts. :thumb:





jamest said:


> F*** 'em. You aren't the lazy git in a car during their half mile commute or sitting in their house doing bugger all.


Yeah I know but these things take time to change.

Anyway picked up the wheel yesterday which is now truer than when it was originally built and they even serviced the hub for me so was out on the bike before 7am this morning for a nice jaunt.

63.7 miles in 3hrs57mins:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Did a short bike ride after work.

Distance: 8.32 km (5.2 mi)
Time: 27:22
Average Speed: 18.24 km/h (11.3 mi/h)
Max Speed: 34.25 km/h (21.3 mi/h)

How the hell can you average over 15mph...I really struggle.


----------



## alipman

7.9 miles in 54:43.1:30 mins faster than previous best time.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Did a short bike ride after work.
> 
> Distance: 8.32 km (5.2 mi)
> Time: 27:22
> Average Speed: 18.24 km/h (11.3 mi/h)
> Max Speed: 34.25 km/h (21.3 mi/h)
> 
> How the hell can you average over 15mph...I really struggle.


23mm tyres, 120PSI and Thighs of steel!!!

Seriously though a road bike makes the world of difference to speeds.

I used to do a 24 mile commute occasionally on a slick shod MTB on main roads and it used to take 1hr50mins. Switched to a road bike and the same commute the very next day took 15 mins less!


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> 23mm tyres, 120PSI and Thighs of steel!!!
> 
> Seriously though a road bike makes the world of difference to speeds.
> 
> I used to do a 24 mile commute occasionally on a slick shod MTB on main roads and it used to take 1hr50mins. Switched to a road bike and the same commute the very next day took 15 mins less!


My bike has 32mm tyres and they look extremely thin to me and I feel all the bumps.


----------



## jamest

Distance: 24.40 km (15.2 mi)
Time: 1:21:58
Average Speed: 17.86 km/h (11.1 mi/h)
Max Speed: 36.00 km/h (22.4 mi/h)










Really struggled on the way back. But I know it took me 35 minutes to ride the 7 miles to work. Got lost twice on the way back.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bugger all today, its car detailing And digging a hole in rock (Sorry Cornish earth) Calories only


----------



## Fin2982

Going on holiday at the end of the month so my diet has been low carbs during the week 50g a day and carbing up sensibly on weekends

weights have been trisets in the rep range of 6,12,25. so today it was chest and back
Incline db press-6reps
Flat db press -12reps
incline fly- 25 reps
3 rounds of that, aiming for failure in each exercise

back
widegrip pull up -6reps
bb row -12reps
straight arm pulldown -25reps

may I just say owwwww. got another 3 weeks of this :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

10.3miles run in 1hr34mins with avHR of 157bpm.

Took 9 mins off the time I last did this run in so pretty happy with that and the pace is good enough for a sub 2hr half marathon so thats good


----------



## jamest

I'm yet to break a sub 2 hour half marathon. PB was 2:02 which really annoyed me but I was injured.

Just got back from a 7 mile run, really struggled after the cycle ride this morning. Didn't time myself but I think it was about 1 hour 15mins.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> I'm yet to break a sub 2 hour half marathon. PB was 2:02 which really annoyed me but I was injured.
> 
> Just got back from a 7 mile run, really struggled after the cycle ride this morning. Didn't time myself but I think it was about 1 hour 15mins.


I'm under no ilusions as to how difficult sub 2 hours will be but If I can get to a point where a 9min/mile pace is comfortable for 10 miles then 9.15 for a HM should be doable:car:


----------



## alipman

1:02:08 for 9 miles.
6:54 pace which was good.


----------



## ITHAQVA

3381 reps in 40 mins :thumb:


----------



## Stumper

First workout in over a month for me today!

Dropped the car at Elite to get some work done then cycled back.

Distance - 14.31 Miles
Time - 49m58s
Avg Speed - 17.2mph
Max Speed - 22.6mph
Avg HR/Max HR - 161/181

Really enjoyed this, I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed riding the bike :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

3421 reps in 40 mins :devil::devil:


----------



## jamest

Rode to work

Total Distance: 10.58 km (6.6 mi)
Total Time: 31:25
Average Speed: 20.20 km/h (12.6 mi/h)
Max Speed: 34.20 km/h (21.3 mi/h)


----------



## chunkytfg

Up at 4.30, out on the bike by 5am and 1hr 44mins later after taking an extended 28 mile ride commute(normally 4 miles) I was at work.


----------



## jamest

Cycled back 11km home in 41 mins, virtually all uphill.

When I got back I stupidly went for a 3 mile run.


----------



## jamest

Total Distance: 10.64 km (6.6 mi)
Total Time: 33:00
Average Speed: 19.35 km/h (12.0 mi/h)
Max Speed: 35.51 km/h (22.1 mi/h)


----------



## jamest

Cycled home in the rain in my shirt and trousers...absolutely soaked.

Total Distance: 10.65 km (6.6 mi)
Total Time: 39:54
Average Speed: 16.02 km/h (10.0 mi/h)
Max Speed: 36.90 km/h (22.9 mi/h)


----------



## chunkytfg

5.65 miles ran in 49.20mins. Happy with that tbh. heading in the right direction for a sub 50 mins 10k


----------



## ITHAQVA

3551 reps 40 mins, I'm one sweaty chunky child!!!


----------



## jamest

3 mile run.

Supposed to be doing a 13 mile run on Saturday but feel a bit unprepared.


----------



## chunkytfg

NOt really sure it counts as a workout but I did a 10mile bike to the animal sanctuary that my family helps out at for some pics of me with some critters and the bike so a sponsorship page on there website can be put together.


----------



## ITHAQVA

chunkytfg said:


> NOt really sure it counts as a workout but I did a 10mile bike to the animal sanctuary that my family helps out at for some pics of me with some critters and the bike so a sponsorship page on there website can be put together.


Thats a workout & a very good cause mate :thumb:

Todays morning workout: 40 mins = 3550 reps


----------



## oz7

Trail running

7,31 km 
43:05mins
5:54min/km


----------



## jamest

Just did a half marathon from my parents house to mine after a morning of golf.

Total time was 2hours 6mins but I had quite a few stops due to traffic lights and crossing roads so it may have beaten my PB otherwise.


----------



## pooma

jamest said:


> Rode to work
> 
> Total Distance: 10.58 km (6.6 mi)
> Total Time: 31:25
> Average Speed: 20.20 km/h (12.6 mi/h)
> Max Speed: 34.20 km/h (21.3 mi/h)





jamest said:


> Cycled back 11km home in 41 mins, virtually all uphill.
> 
> When I got back I stupidly went for a 3 mile run.


Sounds like you have a similar ride to work as me, 6.5 miles takes me around half an hour there and back takes 40-45 mins due to being uphill and the last mile and a bit being steep uphill and taking about 10-12 mins to get up.

I took a little detour home yesterday and ended up doing 11 miles home, it would've been considerably more but my wife was at the hairdressers and I wasn't sure she was going to be home to go and pick the bairn up from school so had to cut my ride short.


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo trainer and 11.1 miles done, hoping to get the MTB out tomorrow and get some miles in 
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

Ran 4.6 miles in 41 minutes


----------



## Ross

2.2mile walk in 35 mins


----------



## maestegman

60 minutes Body Pump class. HRM monitor says 912 calories. Only 51 lbs to go to get back to fighting weight . . .


----------



## jamest

2km row.


----------



## ITHAQVA

3538 reps in 40 mins


----------



## chunkytfg

2.75 mile run at lunch today in 24.5 mins. SHould have been longer but the legs just wouldnt go any more so had to cut it short!


----------



## L4CKL

5000metres on the rower in 21:59


----------



## buck-egit

Have bee doing the Insanity workouts for 2 weeks now.. 6 nights a week


----------



## ITHAQVA

3651 reps in 40 mins :devil::devil: woooosh!!!!  Off to work now :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

4miles into work last night and then 4 more this morning! 

NOw time for bed!!!


----------



## sammatty

buck-egit said:


> Have bee doing the Insanity workouts for 2 weeks now.. 6 nights a week


How do you find insanity?

My girlfriend bought it on a whim to be a post holiday pick us up!


----------



## jamest

Rode 6.6 miles in 33mins.


----------



## jamest

Rode 6.6 miles in 38mins (mostly uphill)


----------



## buck-egit

sammatty said:


> How do you find insanity?
> 
> My girlfriend bought it on a whim to be a post holiday pick us up!


for me I have so far lost 3 stone on the slimming world diet and hit a wall so I decided that I needed to go a different direction. So I started too look into some sort of fitness. I hate gym's been there tried them. So I saw an Infomercial late one night for P90x looked it up on Youtube and then came accross Insanity I went for Insanity too loose another stone then when I loose all the fat I want too I am moving onto P90x to rip up. As far as Insanity is concerned it kills me. I am so unfit but in just 2 weeks I have already noticed the difference. more reps etc etc. I have also changed my whole diet to suit the insanity workouts.. and I also take MP True Whey.. to aid the recovery as I do it 6 nights a week.....


----------



## jamest

3 mile run


----------



## chunkytfg

Well the cut short run of yesterday due to what I thought were shin spints was a false alarm and I'm just back from a 7 mile run in a little over an hour


----------



## ITHAQVA

3559 reps in 40 mins, time to move up to 45 mins possibly 50 next week :thumb:


----------



## jamest

6.6 mile ride to work in 33 mins.


----------



## chunkytfg

21.7 miles in 75 mins on the bike. Got in about 30 secs before the rain started so I'm feeling lucky today!


----------



## andycole

Another 30 mins on the turbo trainer and 11 more miles done
Cheers
AC


----------



## McClane

Got back in the gym first time in ages today... KG's were down massively - as required, and cardio was crap (worse than I feared)... but on the positive side I was stronger than I expected :thumb:

Didn't keep a record, since comparisons would've been worthless today, apart from to make me cry. :lol:


----------



## jamest

Rode 6.6 miles home from work in 36 mins which is a PB.


----------



## ben16v

8 x 200m in the pool 4min each 30s rest


----------



## pooma

12 miles to work in just over an hour, 6.5 miles home in just under 40 mins and no I didn't get lost on the way there I started at dinner time and thought I'd go out a little earlier and have a ride out.


----------



## jamest

Another 6.6 mile ride


----------



## pooma

Off work today so went out for a leisure ride on the bike, 29.5 miles took around 2hrs 45, all on the cycle track which is mixed surfaces but alot of it was wet mud/gravel. I prbably weighed an extra half stone when I got home from all the mud stuck on both me and the bike.


----------



## jamest

Rode 6.6 miles home in 36mins then went for a 3 mile run in 27mins.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Rode 6.6 miles home in 36mins then went for a 3 mile run in 27mins.


Thats a Duathlon in essence is it not?
A quick rub a dub dub in the tub and its a triathlon! :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA

3654 reps 40 mins, defo increase the time duration next week :thumb:


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Thats a Duathlon in essence is it not?
> A quick rub a dub dub in the tub and its a triathlon! :lol:


Can't swim so will never do a triathlon.

I have a lot of admiration for people who do duathlons and triathlons, hard work especially after cycling hills. Although it is getting easier which is good.


----------



## alipman

Lunchtime intervals today.
4 x 0.5 mile repeats. I have changed my training schedule as I am runnign too fast in my long easy run, if that makes sense. I should be doing around 7:50 pace for long runs, but I generally go much too fast, usually aorund 7:10.

I should be working harder outside of the long run, like these intervals, so that my easy run feels easy.

So the intervals were:
1 - 2:58 time, pace was 5:57
2 - 3:09 time, pace was 6:19
3 - 3:00 time, pace was 6:01
4 - 3:05 time, pace was 6:11

I was pleased as they were "fairly" consistent, which is how it should be.
If I was really quick in the 1st and really slow in the 4th, that would not be the ideal


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> I was pleased as they were "fairly" consistent, which is how it should be.
> If I was really quick in the 1st and really slow in the 4th, that would not be the ideal


Problem is you were the Flash on your first run then Superman on your fourth. :lol:


----------



## alipman

Yeah, I was hoping to be fairly close in time, maybe they werent that close.
But between the 1st and 4th times the distance, assuming I carried on at the same speed, would have meant that there was 30 metres difference over the 800m/0.5mile distance. I think thats correct.


----------



## alipman

ok, the average speeds are more indicative.
9.9 mph
9.4
9.8
9.5


----------



## jamest

I find keeping pace an absolute nightmare, mine would have been all over the place. How long were your rest intervals?

Edit: Rode 6.6 miles.

Planning on doing another half marathon tomorrow.


----------



## alipman

0.25 miles. Should be half the distance of the interval.


----------



## chunkytfg

7.3 miles yesterday in a little over an hour and then 38 miles on the bike this morning.


----------



## jamest

Half Marathon again in 2 hours 7 mins.

Then went to play 9 holes of golf after a fry up.


----------



## alipman

Must have been hard in the heat?


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Must have been hard in the heat?


Went out at 8.30. Bit nippy to start with and most of my route is bridleway which is covered pretty well by the trees. Quite a nice route.


----------



## andycole

Managed to get the MTB out today, towed the boy 5.5 miles then he managed the last 3.5 home on his own so only a mere 9 miles but good to be out anyways.
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

Sunday run of 8.5 miles in the early morning heat. Nice but hot.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Sunday run of 8.5 miles in the early morning heat. Nice but hot.


You're mad. I was sweating more after mowing my lawn and washing my car yesterday than I was after doing my half marathon on Saturday.


----------



## ben16v

43mile bike including sychnant pass - lovely - now pizza beer and cricket


----------



## jamest

Did 2 6.6 mile bike rides and a 3 mile run today.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.65 mile run in a little under 40 mins. new PB for pace over 4 miles now! Really enjoying going for a run!


----------



## ITHAQVA

4587 reps in 50 mins :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Another 6.6 mile ride


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Lunchtime intervals today.
> 4 x 0.5 mile repeats.
> So the intervals were:
> 1 - 2:58 time, pace was 5:57
> 2 - 3:09 time, pace was 6:19
> 3 - 3:00 time, pace was 6:01
> 4 - 3:05 time, pace was 6:11


Today's was:
1 - 3:01 time
2 - 3:08 time
3 - 2:53 time
4 - 3:01 time

So actually a fraction better and I didnt feel like I wanted to totally die!
Total running times between the 2 days were:

Last Time was 12:12 for the 2 miles
Today was 12:03

so an average of 4.5 seconds per mile quicker.
Not so bad!


----------



## chunkytfg

28.2 miles in 1hr41mins on the bike today.


----------



## jamest

7 mile run cut short to 3.75 miles with an injured ankle. Think I might call my half marathon on Saturday off.


----------



## ITHAQVA

4557 reps in 50 mins weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

45miles on the bike in 2hr30mins this morning then a 4.6 mile run in 39 mins this evening.


----------



## jamest

2x 6.6 mile rides.

May try and go out for a long ride tomorrow as I don't want to go back in to running too quickly and make my ankle worse.


----------



## ITHAQVA

4656 reps in 50 mins :devil::devil:


----------



## alipman

8 mile hill run last night


----------



## jamest

Just did 15 mins of core work...harder than running 13 miles.


----------



## andycole

25 miles on the turbo trainer in 1 hr 10 mins
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

30 miles in about 1hr40mins this morning. nice day for it now getting prepped for a BBQ!!


----------



## ben16v

37 steady miles on the bike with the gf yesterday = burnt knees


----------



## alipman

11.5 easy run taking in bradgate park and beacon hill. 
1h 28.


----------



## Ross

5 mile walk today.


----------



## ITHAQVA

4654 reps in 50 mins :thumb:


----------



## Porta

11,5 km jogging tour last night.


----------



## chunkytfg

1500m in the pool this morning in a ridiculously shallow pool! 25 metre pool but the shallow end was only about 1m deep so I was having to pull my elbows up to stop my fingers rubbing the pool floor!!!!

Oh and have spent last night and this morning baling, loading and unloading 250 hay bales!!


----------



## jamest

2x 6.6 mile rides yesterday.

Managed an average of over 13mph getting in to work which is a PB. Definitely getting easier.


----------



## ben16v

5.5mile run yesterday 46min


----------



## chunkytfg

50 miles in 2hr45mins this morning.

Arms and shoulders are proper sore today! 500+ bales of hay loaded off the fields and unloaded into hay barns in the last couple of days!!


----------



## ben16v

4x400m swim 30sec rest between - 37 min


----------



## alipman

10.5 mile run.


----------



## pooma

6.5 miles to work on the bike at a PB of 25.10
6.5 miles home on the bike at a PB of 35.09


----------



## andycole

Had my first attempt at Tabata training on the turbo, 12 mins and 4 miles covered over 8 intervals, ready to puke at the end of it!!
Cheers
AC


----------



## ben16v

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/98428511

nice ride up ogwen valley and llanberis pass in the sun - 46miles in 2.51. 3,324ft of climbing!


----------



## chunkytfg

Another 100km ride this morning. Need to try and find some shops out on the routes to get some extra fluid as i'm struggling with dehydration. 2 litres for the 3hr20mins just isnt enough!!!


----------



## Ross

5 mile walk in 85 minutes.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.65 miles in 38mins this morning.


----------



## alipman

7.8 miles In 56 mins.
Nice and steady


----------



## ben16v

1500m swim 30.57


----------



## jamest

2.5mile run to a football match, played for 40 minutes then a 2.5mile run back home.


----------



## chunkytfg

Brick session of 22.2mile bike in 72mins straight into 4.3 mile run in 37 mins flat at 8.38min/mile av pace.

Happy with that. Felt I could have gone a bit further with the run given the need but the point of brick sessions is to get used to the transition from bike to run not fitness!


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> Brick session of 22.2mile bike in 72mins straight into 4.3 mile run in 37 mins flat at 8.38min/mile av pace.
> 
> Happy with that. Felt I could have gone a bit further with the run given the need but the point of brick sessions is to get used to the transition from bike to run not fitness!


Good effort matey!!!!!!

I managed another interval session on the turbo, 54 mins this time and 17.2 miles covered, thankfully I didn't need to puke at the end unlike Monday
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

100m/200m/400m/800m/400m/200m/100m swim sets this morning. will go for a run this evening if the rain holds off!


----------



## jamest

6.6 mile ride this morning.


----------



## ben16v

race the train 5k in caernarfon 20.28
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/98949275
yes i did beat the train!


----------



## jamest

12.5 mile cycle ride in 1 hour 4.


----------



## andycole

"torque the torque" turbo session, 18.5 miles in the hour
Cheers
AC


----------



## pooma

Nowt today, other than the bike for work and the odd jaunt out on the bike I'm doing nothing of late  37th birthday next Friday and I'm hoping for a turning point, gonna get beered up on my birthday and call it quits after that, then I'm going to cycle to work earlier and use the gym before I go in, sort my diet and cut out the booze, it's gonna be hard but here we go. 5'10 and 13 and a half stone with a touch to much body fat, looking to gain lean muscle mass while losing fat, so tone up AND gain a bit weight.


----------



## ben16v

was meant to do the Llandudno standard triathlon today but the weather was so bad they cancelled the swim!!
so 5k run - 21.30min 36k bike around the orme x4 - 1hour20min and 10k run over the little orme and back - 50mins
knackered now!


----------



## andycole

the "hour of power" session on the turbo trainer, 18.3 miles in the hour
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Back to commuting on bike. 

Going to start my running again after injury.


----------



## chunkytfg

2200m in pool this morning


----------



## ben16v

chunkytfg said:


> 2200m in pool this morning


what do you train for mate?


----------



## Mixman

Todays ride http://connect.garmin.com/activity/100475277 took me over the 2000 mile mark for this year so far. 2023 to be precise. Have to keep the effort up to reach my target of 4024


----------



## jamest

Mixman said:


> Todays ride http://connect.garmin.com/activity/100475277 took me over the 2000 mile mark for this year so far. 2023 to be precise. Have to keep the effort up to reach my target of 4024


Great job. I have only done 200miles in the last month and a half.

Just did some brief ab work and a short 500m row.


----------



## pooma

"Just gonna pop out on the bike for a wee blast" was what I said to the wife, erm 15 miles in an hour and a half
Edit:1hr 20mins


----------



## chunkytfg

ben16v said:


> what do you train for mate?


Doing a triathlon in september

2800m in the pool today including a 1600m continuous set:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Did a 4 mile run.


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> Doing a triathlon in september
> 
> 2800m in the pool today including a 1600m continuous set:thumb:


Just added a 3.6 mile run in 31 mins to the above this evening:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

4.4 mile run in 37 mins


----------



## chunkytfg

63.6 miles in 3hr41mins.

Absolutely shattered now tbh!


----------



## alipman

Been on holiday for the last week hence the lack of entries on here.
But I did manage an 8, a 4 and a 7 mile run during the last week.

Today was back to the usual fun. 12 miles in 1h 30 mins.
Back to work tomorrow...


----------



## chunkytfg

4 mile run in 35 mins


----------



## chunkytfg

54.6 miles in 3hr26mins on the bike.


----------



## jamest

Did a 13 mile run followed by a 2 mile walk on Saturday, was supposed to be a 15 mile run but was dehydrated and felt dizzy so I walked the end.

Then did a 10km bike ride to stop the legs going stiff then did 9 holes down the local golf course.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Did a 13 mile run followed by a 2 mile walk on Saturday, was supposed to be a 15 mile run but was dehydrated and felt dizzy so I walked the end.
> 
> Then did a 10km bike ride to stop the legs going stiff then did 9 holes down the local golf course.


Wow! big day!:thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds

How do i go about doing a one mile run? Im so unfit!


----------



## chunkytfg

MrReynolds said:


> How do i go about doing a one mile run? Im so unfit!


http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

Stop trying to run so much is the secret!

Run/walk/run/walk etc starting with maybe 60secs run/90 secs walk for about 25 minutes

Then just up the running and reduce the walking over time and eventually you get to the point where you are no longer walking. Then you just up the distance slowly till you are looking to enter your first half marathon!:thumb:


----------



## jamest

MrReynolds said:


> How do i go about doing a one mile run? Im so unfit!


As chunkytfg said, do it in steps with a program.

Look at something like Couch to 5K to give you something to aim for. If you have something which you are looking to do at a certain point you are likely to progress quicker than just randomly jogging and if you haven't done any proper running trying to do anything more than a short jog will increase the chances of injurying your knees.


----------



## ben16v

chunkytfg said:


> Doing a triathlon in september
> 
> 2800m in the pool today including a 1600m continuous set:thumb:


which one? your training looks spot on mate! i started doing them last may it`s quite addictive


----------



## chunkytfg

ben16v said:


> which one? your training looks spot on mate! i started doing them last may it`s quite addictive


Dorney Lake 25th Sept:thumb:


----------



## dann2707

My workout for today. haven't been out on the bike in ages.


----------



## chunkytfg

did about 1k in the pool this morning before wimping out due to lack of sleep coming off a night shift.

Then 6 mile run this evening


----------



## alipman

7.34 mile run tonight including beacon hill.
Previous best was 51.17, tonight, 50.40.
Overall Pace was 6:54.

Pretty chuffed!


----------



## chunkytfg

28.4 miles in 1hr34mins.

NOw done over 2100 miles this year so far and over 400 this month alone! I have ran nearly 300 miles since march!!!


----------



## jamest

Back to cycling to work again. Quick ride in but ride back was a tad slow.

Since 1st March, I have run 264 miles.
222 miles on the bike although I only started beginning of June and only 23km on the rowing machine since March which is rather poor, should really be doing that in one sitting.


----------



## ben16v

4.5 miles into work and 6.5 home on the bike - lovely day for it!


----------



## chunkytfg

Just got into work for my night shift after an hour session with my local Tri club in the pool!

My god my arms are killing me!!!! I've never swam so hard in my life! Learnt lots though so now need to put it into practice in the pool with a watch and see if it makes a difference!


----------



## chunkytfg

7.14 miles in 1hr5mins ran. Felt better today but still had to walk for a couple of mins at 5 miles. Pacing was better starting off slow and building it up.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/102306343


----------



## matt1206

18.65km run this morning
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/45200233

10.41km run last night (with the wife for the second bit of it)
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/45101438

16.34km run on Monday
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/44733636

and a 51.63km bike ride on Saturday
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/44483423

(I've got a week off work which is how I've been able to fit it all in)


----------



## jamest

Doing a 40-mile walk across the South Downs starting at midnight on Friday for charity.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Today's was:
> 1 - 3:01 time
> 2 - 3:08 time
> 3 - 2:53 time
> 4 - 3:01 time


Did another interval run tonight.

1 - 2:56 time
2 - 2:55 time
3 - 2:56 time
4 - 2:59 time

Average pace was 5:53 per mile.


----------



## chunkytfg

40 miles in 2hr9mins on the bike this morning.

Edit oh and 4 mile run last night with 2.9miles being at 8min/mile pace which I couldnt sustain so dropped to 8.40 for the last 1.1miles.

Second Edit - Oh and went swimming yesterday morning after work for 90 mins doing drills and some hard pace stuff concentrating on technique.


----------



## jamest

Did the 40-mile walk across the South Downs yesterday. Set off at midnight as back markers making sure everyone got through to the checkpoints.

Was 18 hours in total and very hot. Finished in Eastbourne so the last 8 miles involved the seven sister's and birling gap which was really tough after 14 hours of walking.

Think there were 12 drop outs out of 220 odd walkers.


----------



## alipman

12 miles in 1h28m31s.
Quite pleased as it is quite hilly.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.5 mile ran in a little under 30 mins


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> 4.5 mile ran in a little under 30 mins


Blimey, thats quick!
What you been up to do that!


----------



## jamest

Must of been chased by a dog!

Well done, brilliant time.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Blimey, thats quick!
> What you been up to do that!


Yeah it was 39 mins not 29

My mistake!!:lol::lol: I wish I was that quick!!!

Today though I did 90 mins in the pool this morning then 25 miles on the bike this afternoon:thumb:


----------



## Stumper

Did the Richmond Park 3 Lap Challenge this morning, 20.07 miles in 70m40s. Gutted as I was wanting to get under 70 minutes but hopefully next time.

One thing I learnt though was that it's bloody hard work riding when it's warm like it was this morning


----------



## chunkytfg

graeme_t said:


> Did the Richmond Park 3 Lap Challenge this morning, 20.07 miles in 70m40s. Gutted as I was wanting to get under 70 minutes but hopefully next time.
> 
> One thing I learnt though was that it's bloody hard work riding when it's warm like it was this morning


KNow what you mean! my best round there is 67 mins. Sawyer Hill 3rd time round is a *****!

Today so far have done a hours pool session:thumb:


----------



## Stumper

chunkytfg said:


> KNow what you mean! my best round there is 67 mins. Sawyer Hill 3rd time round is a *****!
> 
> Today so far have done a hours pool session:thumb:


I think I was down to about 9mph on Sawyer Hill third time round! 
Surprisingly I managed quite well climbing from Kingston Gate to Broomfield Hill car park which is usually the killer for me. 
I'll try it next time on a cooler day and hopefully a better time will come.


----------



## chunkytfg

60 min swimming session with the Tri club this evening.


----------



## pooma

36.5 miles in 3hrs 20mins on the bike, mixed terrain and a few little slow bits where I was looking around at stuff, quite hilly aswell.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Did another interval run tonight.
> 
> 1 - 2:56 time
> 2 - 2:55 time
> 3 - 2:56 time
> 4 - 2:59 time
> 
> .


Today's.

1 - 3:01 time
2 - 3:11 time
3 - 3:11 time
4 - 3:07 time

Bit slower than last time.


----------



## chunkytfg

1hr40mins in the pool this morning doing a mix of 100m and 400 intervals and some drill work to improve body position in the water and my catch.

Sat here typing this cooling off after a 5.8 mile run in 51 mins flat.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/104218831


----------



## chunkytfg

4 miles ran in 33mins40secs at 8.30min/mile average. Was cooking on gas for the first couple of miles storming along at around 8.05min/mile but turned for home and hit the kind of headwind that actually made me swear out loud and saw the last 2 miles donw at about 8.50.min/mile with the HR over 170!!!!


----------



## jamest

4 mile run yesterday.
6.6 mile ride to work this morning.


----------



## chunkytfg

A mere 20 miles on the bike in 71 mins this morning.


----------



## andycole

As I'm tempted to try my hand at a half marathon in 9 weeks time thought I best get back out in the runners, been a while and bloomin windy but 4.4 miles in 34 mins.
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Another 6.6 mile ride.

Gave it my all in a high gear up some hills, was soaked in sweat by the top of them.


----------



## alipman

12 miles in 1h 32 mins.
The nights are drawing on now.....not good.


----------



## SteveTDCi

not sure if its doing any good but we are cycling just under 50 miles in a week, although it is over just the 2 days, still i guess its better than nothing.


----------



## jamest

SteveTDCi said:


> not sure if its doing any good but we are cycling just under 50 miles in a week, although it is over just the 2 days, still i guess its better than nothing.


I can't remember the link but a study showed that irregular exercise has a null effect (i.e. none) and is actually worse for you due to the increased chances of causing injury.

If you are to exercise and get benefits from it it needs to be done 4-5 days a week for a minimum of 30 mins with a raised heartbeat.

It was posted in a scientific journal but can't remember which so I assume it has had a fair amount of research behind it before it was peer reviewed and published. Although there are likely to be other factors involved including diet e.t.c.


----------



## ben16v

2k swim today - wup 15 x 100m and cool down


----------



## SteveTDCi

jamest said:


> I can't remember the link but a study showed that irregular exercise has a null effect (i.e. none) and is actually worse for you due to the increased chances of causing injury.
> 
> If you are to exercise and get benefits from it it needs to be done 4-5 days a week for a minimum of 30 mins with a raised heartbeat.
> 
> It was posted in a scientific journal but can't remember which so I assume it has had a fair amount of research behind it before it was peer reviewed and published. Although there are likely to be other factors involved including diet e.t.c.


it certainly gets the heart rate up, its a struggle to do more than twice a week just down to time and i live where its not really possible to cycle to work. We have been doing it since early July and will keep going until it gets dark. I'm not a gym person and i don't agree with running


----------



## jamest

SteveTDCi said:


> it certainly gets the heart rate up, its a struggle to do more than twice a week just down to time and i live where its not really possible to cycle to work. We have been doing it since early July and will keep going until it gets dark. I'm not a gym person and i don't agree with running


I don't think cycling at the weekend would do any tremendous harm considering it is a low impact activity and there are a lot of other variables which I am sure the research probably didn't go in to.


----------



## SteveTDCi

sorry when i say struggle, its more of finding the time


----------



## SteveTDCi

and thats another 33k covered


----------



## jamest

SteveTDCi said:


> sorry when i say struggle, its more of finding the time


Thats what I meant.

As long as you stick to low impact activities the chances or injury is reduced which makes the research obsolete anyway.


----------



## chunkytfg

gentle ride out with some big climbs totalling 35 miles in 2hr2mins


----------



## 335dAND110XS

5km trail race at 7pm. Never raced that distance (done half a dozen 10k trail races) so expecting to get my pace COMPLETELY wrong!!!


----------



## chunkytfg

Dont know if it is any help but when I go for a 5k run my pace is about 20sec's per mile quicker than my 10k pace with the last mile being done at about 30 secs under my 10k pace.

Not sure if that is any help but it works for me


----------



## jamest

I think practice is the best thing as many people will get the pace wrong and either get a disappointing time or be fecked in the last mile.

I did my commute today so 2x 6.6 miles, was going to go for a run but both my knees hurt for some reason.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

chunkytfg said:


> Dont know if it is any help but when I go for a 5k run my pace is about 20sec's per mile quicker than my 10k pace with the last mile being done at about 30 secs under my 10k pace.
> 
> Not sure if that is any help but it works for me


Slight issue is that I don't know the course even though it's very local! They do a 10k which I've done twice (10th and 15th out of 150ish) which is pretty arduous - if this course if similar, my mile/minute times will be cack!

On the occasional road run I do over 5 miles (I usually trail run) I seem to get about 6 mins/mile. Add at least a minute per mile off road!


----------



## andycole

1hr on the turbo trainer and 20.5 miles covered, legs were pretty heavy from Monday run but hope to have eased them slightly.
Cheers
AC


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Ouch - tough 5k race. Half off road, half road and very hilly indeed. Found getting the pace right was tricky but came 13th out of about 150 and got 19m03s. Legs hurt now.


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> Ouch - tough 5k race. Half off road, half road and very hilly indeed. Found getting the pace right was tricky but came 13th out of about 150 and got 19m03s. Legs hurt now.


Great time, wouldn't get anywhere near that on flat roads or even downhill for that matter.

Even if I run on slightly uneven ground I end up hurting my ankles.


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> Ouch - tough 5k race. Half off road, half road and very hilly indeed. Found getting the pace right was tricky but came 13th out of about 150 and got 19m03s. Legs hurt now.


Thats good going! I struggle to get under 24 mins on a flat tarmac airfield!


----------



## alipman

That is 6 mins per mile or just over.
Fast time.

I have done a 5k, 19:38. 1/2 road and on a slight downhill, 50 ft over whole course.
I was spent! I struggled to jog the 1 mile back home.

how did you find the pacing?


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Cheers all!

Alip - tricky TBH. I'm more used to the 10k race pace which is definitely more measured. The start was a steep downhill so we all went hammering off the line then tried to keep the pace up on the flat. By the third km I was seriously low on energy! The last 1.5km was uphill and I had to dig very deep indeed. Only had enough in the tank for a sprint in the last 100m or so - I can usually start the final blat much earlier.

Also had a shoe dilemma - off road or on road?! I went for the road shoes as it was dry - the correct choice I think.

Overtook a fair few people and no one overtook me which was psychologically useful.

Probably ought to get a flat road 5k and 10k time in the bag (have timed 39m15s for a 10k on flat track but it was GPS timed and on my own so not good enough to be a proper time) just to see what can be done.

Good time too BTW!


----------



## maestegman

Sub-20 minute 5k - very impressive. 

Also impressed with Chunky's 24 minuter - nice one. My best 5k is just under 27 minutes but at 6'6" and 21st, running just ain't my thang.

Did a load of leg work at the gym yesterday and currently struggling to even get up and down from my chair. Age doesn't come alone.


----------



## alipman

335dAND110XS said:


> Cheers all!
> 
> Alip - tricky TBH. I'm more used to the 10k race pace which is definitely more measured. The start was a steep downhill so we all went hammering off the line then tried to keep the pace up on the flat. By the third km I was seriously low on energy! The last 1.5km was uphill and I had to dig very deep indeed. Only had enough in the tank for a sprint in the last 100m or so - I can usually start the final blat much earlier.
> 
> Also had a shoe dilemma - off road or on road?! I went for the road shoes as it was dry - the correct choice I think.
> 
> Overtook a fair few people and no one overtook me which was psychologically useful.
> 
> Probably ought to get a flat road 5k and 10k time in the bag (have timed 39m15s for a 10k on flat track but it was GPS timed and on my own so not good enough to be a proper time) just to see what can be done.
> 
> Good time too BTW!


thanks, its a far cry from 10 min/mile last year for 2.5 miles.
But!

Pacing, in theory should be relatively straight forward, but never is.
For short distances (bear in mind that 5k is considered as Long Distance in athletics) many go of fast and try to hold on till the end.

I would be interested to know if anyone here who has raced have got better times than in training as they get caught up in the race spirit, or whether they go slower as they go off too fast?


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Alip - that's an outstanding improvement in a year!!

I definitely run faster in races - I push myself very hard indeed and am completely spent at the end of each race!

I always have to dig very deep to just keep going. By the middle of each race, I'm battered!

Always takes me a few days to recover from aching legs.

All 10k races have been off road and anything between 150 and 700 competitors but managed 5th twice, 10th and 15th in the half a dozen ones raced so far. Each one has resulted in me lying on the ground for a good 15 minutes then hobbling about for at least two days. I think my brain thinks I'm fitter than I actually am! 

Also 4th and 1st in the running section of a triathlon where my running style must be highly amusing having cycled as fast as possible just beforehand - for the first bit of the running, I'm all over the place!


----------



## alipman

I think I would have an asthma attack is I went for it......

Its definitely been a journey!
Going from no running to something will always give an improvement but I am now structuring my running with intervals and Long easy runs so hopefully I will get quicker. But how far I can go is anyone's guess.

5k world record is 12:37.35.
10k world record is 26:44 on the road.

A long way to go......


----------



## 335dAND110XS

So low 4 minute miles for the 5k and mid 4 min miles for the 10k - holy cr4p!!!!

My sister used to be a bad asthma sufferer and got quite big. She suddenly turned her life around in both work and exercise and is now a healthy size 8 and runs loads! It can be done!

I'm considering taking running a bit more seriously too. Took it up as something to do about 2-3 years ago and seemed to get quite good results. In fact better than I ever do in my "main" sports of cycling and surfing!! I run about twice a week and my only training "system" is - run as fast as possible! Not very sophisticated!


----------



## alipman

4:04 per mile for the 5k
4:18 for the 10k
4:46 for the marathon......

Easy......
I don't think I have EVER hit 4:46 even downhill! Apart from jumping (read falling) from the diving board.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

4:46 for a MARATHON?!!! That is quite simply INSANE!

Think I'll stick to local races with club runners where I can fool myself into thinking I'm fairly quick :-(


----------



## chunkytfg

maestegman said:


> Sub-20 minute 5k - very impressive.
> 
> Also impressed with Chunky's 24 minuter - nice one. My best 5k is just under 27 minutes but at 6'6" and 21st, running just ain't my thang.
> 
> Did a load of leg work at the gym yesterday and currently struggling to even get up and down from my chair. Age doesn't come alone.


24 minutes for 5k though would see me absolutely spent with HR through the roof and taking a fair while to just get my breath back let alone recover!

You would probably be surprised how much quicker than 27 mins you could go if you were prepared to wreck yourself at the end of it.

I Started running in march/april this year as part of my Triathlon training and was around 20st at that point. to get down under 9 min/mile should be pretty simple however some people are not wired to beast themselves. A freind of mine from the my Tri club does ironmans and although not quick at around 14 hours she finishes not looking like she has tried at all. She just isnt wired to beast herself whereas her Hubby is happy to put himself over the line needing medical attention due to exhaution.:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

A great weight to discipline yourself into REALLY pushing it is to do weights. If you do them properly, you need to push to MMF - momentary muscular failure - on the last rep of the last set.

It gets you used to absolutely pushing yourself to the limits and really speeds up your gains. IMO you only really get better by pushing yourself harder than is comfortable. Much harder.

This is why I sometimes dry heave/wretch after a training run, ride until my legs feel like they are on fire and still lift weights to failure, even though I have no interest in getting bigger. I'm also convinced the extra power you get from weights helps you with all sports - it really gives you an edge.

I think it's the main reason I've managed to get some decent results (best being a 1st on my first triathlon) without really being a full on exercise lunatic.

This isn't trying to show off (although it does actually sound a bit like it!), it's to try and help. I really do think a good weights routine, even at home, gives a massive advantage.


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> A great weight to discipline yourself into REALLY pushing it is to do weights. If you do them properly, you need to push to MMF - momentary muscular failure - on the last rep of the last set.
> 
> It gets you used to absolutely pushing yourself to the limits and really speeds up your gains. IMO you only really get better by pushing yourself harder than is comfortable. Much harder.
> 
> This is why I sometimes dry heave/wretch after a training run, ride until my legs feel like they are on fire and still lift weights to failure, even though I have no interest in getting bigger. I'm also convinced the extra power you get from weights helps you with all sports - it really gives you an edge.
> 
> I think it's the main reason I've managed to get some decent results (best being a 1st on my first triathlon) without really being a full on exercise lunatic.
> 
> This isn't trying to show off (although it does actually sound a bit like it!), it's to try and help. I really do think a good weights routine, even at home, gives a massive advantage.


You are essentially describing interval trianing but with only 1 big interval:thumb:

I have found like you in a way shorter than ideal but faster runs help my 'base' speed so when I go out on the longer runs i'm still slower pace wise than my fast short runs but quicker than my old long run pace.:thumb:

Reading up on things like hill runs and fartlek training are worth knowing about and doing as it essentially the weight training you are talking about.

Like I said though some people are simply not wired right to be able to beast themselves to the point of heaving. I wasnt and in some ways still cant when out alone but when part of a group I can use the others to push myself beyond normal limits.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

All my runs are mostly off road and usually very hilly - I think it makes every run an interval session without actually thinking too much about it!


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> All my runs are mostly off road and usually very hilly - I think it makes every run an interval session without actually thinking too much about it!


Yeah I guess it does. I live in norfolk so would need to add flights of stairs to try and simulate hill running! I run mainly on a disused airfield which has virtually no hight change! I think Garmin has it at less than 50ft for a 3.5 mile lap:wall:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

My most fun interval training was running up and down two of these (in the background) three times in a week:










I love hills!


----------



## jamest

I need to start doing more hills, I have one big one which I live half way up so I am either starting up hill or ending up hill.

I have been thinking about driving down to the Seven Sisters/Birling Gap and running that as it is quite hilly.


----------



## maestegman

chunkytfg said:


> 24 minutes for 5k though would see me absolutely spent with HR through the roof and taking a fair while to just get my breath back let alone recover!
> 
> You would probably be surprised how much quicker than 27 mins you could go if you were prepared to wreck yourself at the end of it.
> 
> I Started running in march/april this year as part of my Triathlon training and was around 20st at that point. to get down under 9 min/mile should be pretty simple however some people are not wired to beast themselves. A freind of mine from the my Tri club does ironmans and although not quick at around 14 hours she finishes not looking like she has tried at all. She just isnt wired to beast herself whereas her Hubby is happy to put himself over the line needing medical attention due to exhaution.:thumb:


Encouraging stuff fella - many thanks.

I would be absolutely delighted if I could get near 25 mins for a 5k but 27 minutes seems to be my wall point (HR via Polar HRM peaking at 200+).

My other target is one rep, strict style bench press for 150kgs. That also appears unobtainable as I appear stuck on 130kg.

I've recently managed a 17:30 minute 5k row on a Concept2 - which was a near death experience


----------



## jamest

maestegman said:


> Encouraging stuff fella - many thanks.
> 
> I would be absolutely delighted if I could get near 25 mins for a 5k but 27 minutes seems to be my wall point (HR via Polar HRM peaking at 200+).
> 
> My other target is one rep, strict style bench press for 150kgs. That also appears unobtainable as I appear stuck on 130kg.
> 
> I've recently managed a 17:30 minute 5k row on a Concept2 - which was a near death experience


My best 5k on C2 was 19:45 and that was the first time I did it, for some reason I struggle to do anymore than 1-2k now and I have no idea.

I did do some 21k rows on my C2 but couldn't get anywhere near 1hr30.

Out of interest does anyone do lots of core stuff (abs etc)?

My boss goes to the gym where there is a bloke who does lots of iron mans and he says that he does nothing but ab work in the gym. I really struggle to do over 10 sit ups.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

James - i do a fair bit as it helps balance for surfing (my first sporting passion!) and martial arts. Crunches, sit ups and stuff on a swiss ball. It's very useful stuff.

Strangely ballerinas are probably the people with some of the best core muscles.


----------



## andycole

jamest said:


> Out of interest does anyone do lots of core stuff (abs etc)?
> 
> My boss goes to the gym where there is a bloke who does lots of iron mans and he says that he does nothing but ab work in the gym. I really struggle to do over 10 sit ups.


Nope, I hate it, cant do sit ups for toffee
AC


----------



## alipman

I am pretty sure that I read/seen that ab work is really important for running.

Planks, side planks.
About 45-60 seconds appears to be a target duration.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

A strong core is fundamental to pretty much all sports. Trouble is, it isn't very glamorous and showy like big biceps/shoulders/whatever are so gets ignored.

I did kickboxing for many years and helped teach - we had to be able to take a full power roundhouse kick to the stomach. Needs pretty strong abs and the core strength is great for balance.

Todays workout - the usual 12.5 miles hilly (VERY hilly!) and partially off road ride in 56 mins. Legs still aching from the run!


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> Todays workout - the usual 12.5 miles hilly (VERY hilly!) and partially off road ride in 56 mins. Legs still aching from the run!


I didn't see the word ride and thought you had run it.

In a way I'm glad to see I'm not the only one neglecting abs but I just find it hard to get down on the floor and do half an hour of it.

I can just about do a 60 second plank but struggle to even get in position for a side plank.

My boss gave me this link - http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=486

But I can't do even one hip raise and after everything else at the beginning struggle to do push ups.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> I didn't see the word ride and thought you had run it.


Me too!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

i shall put "ride" in bold next time!

If anyone needs a hand with circuit type stuff, do shout. It was my "speciality" at kickboxing and still good for a few party tricks (e.g. not sure the position but balance on both hands in an upright position on something like a gymnastic "horse" with legs extended forwards, parallel to the ground, then twist you upper body backwards, legs go "through" your arms then push up into a handstand. Plus free standing hand stand push ups, 150+ press ups, and other weird stuff) as well as integral to training.

I'm working on the planche press up (VERY hard) but already mastered the chinese push up and just about cracked one arm pull ups off a bar. All a bit weird but keeps me busy!

Strong abs help everything I reckon including all of the above.


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> Strong abs help everything I reckon including all of the above.


And improving posture for computer geeks like me.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

jamest said:


> And improving posture for computer geeks like me.


Definitely - I did a lot of weights work but very little abs/core stuff in my early 20s and had office jobs - I used to get horrendous backache all the time. Never get it any more despite working in front of a computer most of the time.


----------



## alipman

Planche press ups are for wimps!


WTF, they are mental.
Balance, extreme strength, guess you need it all.


----------



## jamest

Can't find the article but it was on www.bodybuilding.com I think where they measured the amount of work each set of muscles was under with different ab exercises and the one that was the best all rounder was chin ups or pull ups.

Keeping the back and thighs completey straight with your knees bent at a 90 degree angle with your abs tightened targeted all 4 of the measured muscles with the greatest amount of results.

I struggle to do over 20 press ups let alone any of that fancy stuff.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Alip - I'm nearly there but I end up a shaky, gibbering mess after doing them.

This is a dreadful vid but these are rather hard press ups (sorry about the shorts and in fact, the entire video)!


----------



## alipman

This video is private, it says.


----------



## jamest

I think I would struggle to get in to the position of the thumbnail without violently shaking. :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Should be viewable now.


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> Should be viewable now.


Still private.

In the video's edit screen change it to Unlisted rather than Private.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Today's.
> 
> 1 - 3:01 time
> 2 - 3:11 time
> 3 - 3:11 time
> 4 - 3:07 time
> 
> Bit slower than last time.


Today was:
2:54
2:58
2:53
3:03
Bit better than last time.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

jamest said:


> Still private.
> 
> In the video's edit screen change it to Unlisted rather than Private.


Try this!






On about 25 pull ups with proper form (then my form goes to pot) and about 150 press ups depending on how I'm feeling.

Just had a good 1.5 hour surf - that's a good upper body workout!


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> Try this!
> 
> Hardest non weighted press ups? - YouTube
> 
> On about 25 pull ups with proper form (then my form goes to pot) and about 150 press ups depending on how I'm feeling.
> 
> Just had a good 1.5 hour surf - that's a good upper body workout!


Yeah that works, just tried one, hurt my arm. :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Nice one for trying! The form in that vid is bit poor. I tend to do 10 with proper form (straight legs, legs "bobbing") as part of my triceps routine.


----------



## chunkytfg

7 miles in 1hr2mins this lunchtime.

Off for my first ever open water swim in the morning. Should be interesting!


----------



## jamest

5 miles in 46mins, really struggled with my pace today but I'll put that down to a week of cycling and not a lot of running.


----------



## chunkytfg

Well went OW swimming this morning and it is official! I LOVE IT!!!!

Once I got over the whole 'Where's the black line on the floor tiles to follow' issue it was amazing! Wearing a wetsuit is like cheating though! I cant get over how buoyant it is! Feet don't drop and the distance per stroke is huge!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I love swimming in open water and hate pool swimming!


----------



## alipman

10 miles in 1:16.
Hard work. But brings this week to 31 miles.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

4 mile trail run, half hour swim and bodysurf in pretty big waves. In shorts.


----------



## ben16v

60mile bike in 3.5hours 17mph average 3100ft climbing around the lleyn peninsula


----------



## 335dAND110XS

ben16v said:


> 60mile bike in 3.5hours 17mph average 3100ft climbing around the lleyn peninsula


Oooh that sounds nice!

12.5 mile MTB ride (!) and a weights session.


----------



## chunkytfg

3.7 mile run in a second under 30 mins!

Did laps of a 1 mile loop but ran out of steam on the last lap due to trying a bit hard! 

Did the laps as a sort of ramp test with the laps being done at average paces getting quicker and quicker.

Mile 1 @ 8.39min/mile
Mile 2 @ 8.24min/mile
Mile 3 @ 8.04min/mile
Mile 4 @ 7.20min/mile(although only did 0.75mile as I couldnt sustain it any longer with my HR over 180!!)

GOing to have to try that again at the end of the week but start slower and try and get a few extra miles out of it.

Still overall average was 8.10min/mile which is pretty much a PB!


----------



## andycole

Didn't do anything yesterday as I was late back from a medical in London and had a Typhoid jab and didn't feel great either, just done an hour in the garage on the turbo and managed 21.9 miles, a PB for me 
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

7.41 miles of my local trail and hill.
52:17 which is about 7:03 per mile.
Not bad but definitely could be a bit faster.

Night are really drawing in now. Not happy......


----------



## chunkytfg

20.8 miles worth of commuting today in about 1hr16mins total.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

alipman said:


> 7.41 miles of my local trail and hill.
> 52:17 which is about 7:03 per mile.
> Not bad but definitely could be a bit faster.
> 
> Night are really drawing in now. Not happy......


That's flipping good. Nice one!

You'd get a 10k in the lows 40s which is definitely very good at that pace.


----------



## alipman

335dAND110XS said:


> That's flipping good. Nice one!
> 
> You'd get a 10k in the lows 40s which is definitely very good at that pace.


Thanks, I am hoping for a 10k time that takes me under 40 minutes.
Its a tall task but I definitely know that I can do it. Maybe in a few months when I start hitting the roads, more as the nights make it impossible to go off road, I will give my old route a blast and see where I am.

Gradually I will get a bit quicker, bit by bit and do it.
Having done 43 minutes about year ago I can vouch that these people who do less than 40 mins are extremely fit.
Those who average 6 min miles over 6.2 miles show an extraordinary level of fitness.
This running lark is no stroll in the park!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I've only GPS'd 39m15s on a 10k (fairly flat cinder track) but need an official time to make it "proper" - all my 10k races have been severely off road and even fell style running so low to mid 40s. Some even slower than that.

Need to bag a road one this year and make it official!


----------



## ben16v

3k swim in intervals in 1hour 6mins knackered and hungry after! my longest swim ever!


----------



## jamest

6.6 mile ride to work this morning.

6.6 mile ride home from work, then immediately on to the rowing machine doing 1km in 3mins 56 then out for a 3 mile run in 26 mins.


----------



## chunkytfg

20 miles of commuting on the bike plus a 7.3 mile run in 66 mins.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

18 mile night MTB ride last night. Good to use the death beam light again!


----------



## andycole

5 mile run in 39 mins
Cheers
AC


----------



## Jakub555

Gym 50min +swim 50min + cardio


----------



## alipman

Tonights run was a 4.87 miles trail fun in 32:30.
6:41 min/mile average.

So as I have asked a few people to post some photos up of themselves, I thought that I had better do of myself.

I can assure you that I was a 38" waist in the first photo and 30" in the last ones. Oh, and I aint that pretty either!!!!! 

Before:


----------



## jamest

2x 6.6 mile bike rides.

Don't have any photos of myself but I apparently have the perfect running frame.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Last Summer, trying not to crash the inlaws boat:










And running at the end of a tri last Autumn:










Nature cruelly nicked my hair from about the age of 24...!


----------



## jamest

6.6 mile ride to work


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> My boss gave me this link - http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/cms/article-detail.asp?articleid=486


Just had a go at this lot.
only 10 of each but pretty hard!
My form will not have been perfect but its the start that counts!


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Just had a go at this lot.
> only 10 of each but pretty hard!
> My form will not have been perfect but its the start that counts!


Some I can do loads of without trouble but I can't do hip lifts at all and struggle to do more than 2-3 side plank dips or bridged leg lifts.

The half up twists are good if you play golf, better if you hold your arms out with some weight/medicine ball and bring it to either side of you with your arms straight.

An interesting thing that I recently saw was a tip of strength in your forearm/wrists/fingers is to get a newspaper and lay it out flat, so the full sheet is showing up. Take the first sheet between your index finger and your thumb in one of the corners or the middle of the sheet of paper, with your arm out straight in front of you, crunch the sheet in to a tiny ball. Repeat for the whole newspaper.

Edit: 6.6 mile ride home.


----------



## alipman

11.5 mile run today trying to find a new route.
1h25.


----------



## Porta

5 km cross country running in 24.53.


----------



## Ross

9 mile walk.


----------



## andycole

5 mile run in just under 38 mins, need to up the pace a little in prep for the half marathon I want to do in October!!
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

Just got back from a 9 miler after my dinner in 1 hour 15.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Two 1km (approx) sea swims (in shorts) at the weekend plus a 4ish mile trail (and I mean VERY trail!) run.

2.5 hour surf at 6am this morning.


----------



## Ross

3 mile walk mostly up hill.


----------



## ben16v

75 miles in 4.5 hours avg 17mph


----------



## andycole

6 miles/10k run in 48 mins, a little slower than my previous 10k race time but slowly racking up the miles
Cheers
AC


----------



## rf860

[(3 push ups, 6 sit ups, 9 squats)x3 rounds, then 12 Hang Power Clean, then 200m (Cross Trainer). This is one round. Do as many rounds as physically possible in 20 mins.


----------



## alipman

11.80 miles in 1h 29


----------



## 335dAND110XS

17.5 mile hard MTB ride including the longest ascent in Cornwall. Fortunately battered my mate climbing it and arrived at the top a few mins before him 

He's quicker downhill though ;(


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> 17.5 mile hard MTB ride including the longest ascent in Cornwall. Fortunately battered my mate climbing it and arrived at the top a few mins before him
> 
> *He's quicker downhill though* ;(


F = m*a

Just tell him he's a fat b***ard :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

TBH he's just technically better DH and braver!

But yes, he's fatter than me too


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Weights session then realised how good the surf had got (last night) so surfed for two hours in head plus high waves. Superb but shoulders now sore!!


----------



## alipman

5.5 mike run last night. Nearly 29 miles for the week.
I have my first race next Sunday 4th September.

Getting nervous . 10 miler called The beast....
Got my race number thtough. No 1....

I would say its down to being the favourite but it aint...
I was the.1st to enter...what was I thinking....


----------



## matt1206

7.03km run in 32:36. Managed to take 3 minutes off my previous best time for that run.

and following on from the pictures people have posted.

This was me 18 months ago at nearly 15 stone









and me in June this year at just over 11 stone


----------



## alipman

Blimey thats a change!


----------



## dann2707

Looking much better for it pal .


----------



## alipman

10.25 miles in 1h 17.


----------



## chunkytfg

well not done any updates for a while but last week was my first marathon week totalling 26 miles of running plus about 90 miles of biking and 2 trips to the pool.

Then today i have just got back from a 48 mile ride in 2hr38mins.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.1 miles in 36 mins this morning.


----------



## Grommit

matt1206 said:


> 7.03km run in 32:36. Managed to take 3 minutes off my previous best time for that run.
> 
> and following on from the pictures people have posted.
> 
> This was me 18 months ago at nearly 15 stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and me in June this year at just over 11 stone


Dude, weight is one thing, but your shirt is completely different. We need to talk :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

First road bike ride in a year (!!) in preparation for the end of September tri, a 1.5km sea swim and a 4 mile off road run today - almost hit my PB...


----------



## jamest

1.5 mile walk to golf as my friends car broke down outside my house with my golf clubs, then 4 hours of golf, then walked back with my golf clubs then a 6 mile walk to pick up my car from the garage.


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> First road bike ride in a year (!!) in preparation for the end of September tri, a 1.5km sea swim and a 4 mile off road run today - almost hit my PB...


Which one you doing? I'm doing USN's Dorney lake olympic tri on the 25th:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

chunkytfg said:


> Which one you doing? I'm doing USN's Dorney lake olympic tri on the 25th:thumb:


A fairly local one down here - the Nearwater tri in St Mawes. Did it last year and was 19th (out of 160ish) so want to improve on that!

Good luck on yours!


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> A fairly local one down here - the Nearwater tri in St Mawes. Did it last year and was 19th (out of 160ish) so want to improve on that!
> 
> Good luck on yours!


wow thats pretty good! top 10 this time then?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I won my first one  Got my gold medal on the wall (cheesy!)

It was also pretty local and all off road/open water with a fairly low number (50ish) of competitors.

Only done the two so fingers crossed for the third.


----------



## alipman

5k tonight. Set my watch for a 41:30 for the 10k which was 6:41 per mile but as I got to about 2 1/2 miles i knew i couldnt keep up the pace I was doing. So I stopped at 5k having averaged 6:14 or 19:17 for the 5k.

Chuffed as my last 5k was 19:38.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Nice one! My race time of 19m03s (albeit very hilly) is under threat...!


----------



## alipman

well, mine was on the road so not yet.....


----------



## chunkytfg

29.2miles in 1hr33mins today on the bike but the more importantly I did the first 10 miles in 27mins40secs! Average of 22mph!! and it was flat with a side wind so cant even say I had a tail wind or down hill


----------



## chunkytfg

4.2 mile run this morning in a little over 37 mins. Starting to get annoyed with my running route now though as I meet soo many people I know I feel obliged to stop for a quick chat and just cant get going again afterwards! todays run should have been 7 miles but at the end of the first lap I met a mate and just knew there was no point going for the second lap!


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> 4.2 mile run this morning in a little over 37 mins. Starting to get annoyed with my running route now though as I meet soo many people I know I feel obliged to stop for a quick chat and just cant get going again afterwards! todays run should have been 7 miles but at the end of the first lap I met a mate and just knew there was no point going for the second lap!


Just smile and carry on running. Or I may just be antisocial...


----------



## alipman

So I did the beast which turned out to be just 9.2 miles of undulating terrain, horse jumps, logs etc. 1:19:29 according to my watch but the official results will tell the story. I wanted to do under 1:20 so was chuffed with that!

I am not sure where I ended up but I think I was 14th.Again, no idea out of how many but the results will be out tomorrow.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Nice one Alip! You are kicking running ar5e!


----------



## Ross

11 mile walk.


----------



## chunkytfg

Hour in the pool this morning after a nice lay in till 9! Given up with the early 7am sessions as the pool just is too small and the old duffers dont understand the meaning of 'fast lane Vs Slow Lane'!!!!


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> So I did the beast which turned out to be just 9.2 miles of undulating terrain, horse jumps, logs etc. 1:19:29 according to my watch but the official results will tell the story. I wanted to do under 1:20 so was chuffed with that!
> 
> I am not sure where I ended up but I think I was 14th.Again, no idea out of how many but the results will be out tomorrow.


Ok, so the official result is in.
1h22:06. So my watch must have autopaused when I was mincing around the obstacles. Still 14th is 14th out of 84.

Must....... train....... harder........


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Brilliant result Alip!

One day, you and I must have a race. Where are you based? I reckon it would be neck and neck.


----------



## ben16v

did llanrwst pool based sprint tri yesterday (400m - 8.41 25k - 43.57 5k - 22.40) finished in 1.16.39, 18th out of 160 and won £50 product from the local bike shop for fastest T1


----------



## alipman

335dAND110XS said:


> Brilliant result Alip!
> 
> One day, you and I must have a race. Where are you based? I reckon it would be neck and neck.


Instead of the "Thanks" button, is there a "No thanks" to a race? :lol:
I am in Loughborough and no way to a race! I am such a wuss!

Maybe if I got some training from Paula R I might think about it :thumb:

Andy


----------



## jamest

Did 6.6. mile ride to work this morning in bucketing rain and gusts, not too pleasant. Have no shower at work either and my waterproof jacket appears to just be showerproof. My shoes had no effect and my socks are soaked.

No more cycling in the rain until I sort out some sort of magical invention to keep the rain off me.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Jamest - it's hard to find a waterproof but also breathable (I mean properly breathable) cycle jacket.

For Summer I use an Altura Reflex (very lightweight, pretty breathable) and in the Winter I use a cosy Endura Stealth - totally waterproof but it does get warm. Base layers are important too - merino is warmer and never smells, synthetics are more breathable/better at wicking but need washing regularly or the smell will kill you!


----------



## jamest

I have an Altura NightVision at the moment which is too hot as it is. I'm wondering whether I should wear that and if it is tipping it down put on some sort of poncho to try and minimize the water getting through.

Due to the size of my feet I haven't been able to find any overshoes with good reviews so may end up wearing my walking boots which are a lot better for preventing water getting in.

I don't mind getting wet when out running or cycling but I do when I have to sit at work for 8 hours while wet.


----------



## matt1206

5.68km run in 26:47 during my lunch hour. Was rather windy as well, and only my second run in my new running shoes.


----------



## alipman

matt1206 said:


> 5.68km run in 26:47 during my lunch hour. Was rather windy as well, and only my second run in my new running shoes.


Its good to make use of a lunch hour for exercise!
I have access to showers but if I do a fast one and get sweaty I am still sweating after I have finished showering!

New shoes? What you got......


----------



## matt1206

alipman said:


> Its good to make use of a lunch hour for exercise!
> I have access to showers but if I do a fast one and get sweaty I am still sweating after I have finished showering!
> 
> New shoes? What you got......


I do find sometimes that I'm still a bit sweaty, so take an extra 5 minutes to cool down before hitting the shower.

I got these for my birthday from the wife









Lunarglide 3 in my own colour scheme via NikeID 

Upgraded from my Lunarglide 2.


----------



## alipman

Bobby dazzlers!

Look good for dark nights....


----------



## jamest

Nice shoes.

I just got extremely soaked cycling home. Shoes are going to take at least 4-5 days to dry off. Loads of standing water on the road but unlike my car I was able to go straight through it without too much issue.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

jamest said:


> Nice shoes.
> 
> I just got extremely soaked cycling home. Shoes are going to take at least 4-5 days to dry off. Loads of standing water on the road but unlike my car I was able to go straight through it without too much issue.


This isn't right - I have cycled in extreme conditions off road at night (hail, heavy rain, etc) and got back almost dry.

I did have a Night Vision - it's great VFM but it's quite thick and not very breathable. It should keep the rain off though - have you tried re-proofing it with Nikwax or Graingers?

My Altura Reflex is a single layer "shell" and can be packed into it's own pocket - it's tiny. I would say that apart from the odd drip down my neck, it's 95% waterproof. The Endura Stealth is a waterproof soft-shell and really does keep everything out.

How about your backside? Endura make waterproof shorts as do other brands - they work a treat.

You can get waterproof shoes but I find them too heavy - I wear Sealskinz waterproof socks when it's really wet - seal the tops with offcuts of a wetsuits (about 2" off the bottoms of the legs) and you have pretty much 100% waterproof footwear. I have got Endura overshoes which have kept out complete deluges of water - riding through deep puddles, etc, but they are a faff to put on so aren't used much.

You CAN be waterproof - you just need to right kit. A Night Vision is good but there are better jackets out there.


----------



## jamest

Night Vision jacket is pretty new so shouldn't have lost any of it's waterproofing ability yet.

To be fair my shirt wasn't too wet, I think it was mostly rain coming down the collar and rolling down my body as opposed to soaking through. My trousers were bone dry, the Altura NightVision overtrousers are great.

I don't have any protection on feet/shoes so I'm not surprised they are soaked through.

I didn't put the jacket over my gloves either which was stupid as I had water running down the sleeve in to the gloves, learnt my lesson on that one.

Really just need to sort out some footwear and see if I can tighten the collar on the jacket a bit more. I was completely windproof though.


----------



## S2TTB

Assos do a really good range of coldweather stuff. I have a pait of bib longs from them which are tip top. They are a bit pricey for bits & pieces though.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

A road run just now - 5 miles exactly with a vicious 0.5km hill 1km into the run (then downhill again!) - 31m04s. Done it quicker but my supper hadn't quite gone down!

Not into road running but need to do some in preparation for the tri at the end of the month.


----------



## jamest

I was going to go running but looked outside at 8 and it was nearly pitch black, oh well after dinner runs are a no-go now.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I wore my bright yellow vest but it was definitely a bit borderline. Better dust off the head torch I guess!


----------



## chunkytfg

I dont bother with waterproofs tbh. I sweat soo much anyway I might as well not bother!! 

I find providing I keep the wind off me i'm plenty warm enough even when wet.

Realistically though if you have water proof overshoe's and mudguards the for the amount of times you will get properly soaked a year it's just not that important to get all singing all dancing waterproofs!

Edit. as for exercise did an hour training session with the Tri club last night in the pool which was not good! Pyramid sessions are a b!t*h


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> I was going to go running but looked outside at 8 and it was nearly pitch black, oh well after dinner runs are a no-go now.


James, the nights are drawing in which is a pain but go for it!
Unless you have no lighting then you will will out on around 6 months of after dinner runs. unless you can make up for it elsewhere.

I am now limited to 1 trail run per week instead of 3 so I have to hit the road. At least I can work on some speed work!


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> James, the nights are drawing in which is a pain but go for it!
> Unless you have no lighting then you will will out on around 6 months of after dinner runs. unless you can make up for it elsewhere.
> 
> I am now limited to 1 trail run per week instead of 3 so I have to hit the road. At least I can work on some speed work!


All of my routes have no light and after heavy rainfall I have no idea where the puddles are. It just means I will have to run immediately after work rather than after dinner.

Edit: Cycled in to work - 6.6 miles. Back to school traffic is a PITA.


----------



## alipman

Ok, at least you have options.......

What about a lunchtime run? Do you have showers at work?


----------



## 335dAND110XS

We drove our little one to school yesterday (pre-prep) and the traffic was HORRENDOUS, so we have a tag-along bike on order and going to cycle it - 4 miles each way with a 25% hill at one point but we reckon it's doable on the back roads.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Ok, at least you have options.......
> 
> What about a lunchtime run? Do you have showers at work?


No showers at work although many people of asked for one.

I do have a well lit steep hill near my house so I can do hill training and a short 600 yard circuit but would get bored doing that more than 3 times.

May stick to the rowing machine through winter although not good when I have Brighton Marathon in April.


----------



## matt1206

7.05km run in 33:32 during my lunch today. 
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/51303557


----------



## DampDog

Got no idea whether it's good or bad, but managed 10.4K in 57mins yesterday.. That's on a treadmill in the gym mind. Just do it for cardio exercise..


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk.


----------



## matt1206

matt1206 said:


> 7.05km run in 33:32 during my lunch today.
> http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/51303557


Did the sane run again today in 33:45. Was a lot warmer today

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## alipman

Back to a long weekend run. 11.01 in 1:21:36.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Just ran the Pr0bus 10k. My first road run of that distance (done one 5k and a tri which had a road run). Crosses a large valley so hills all the way and a truly evil climb to the finish. 40m07s and 5th out of 150 almost all club runners. Chuffed! Going to do a flatter 10k to get an official sub 40m time. GPSd at 39m15s but that doesn't count!


----------



## Ross

13 mile walk.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Yesterday's run was won by an under 18 girl! First time I've seen a girl win a 10k! Googled her (hmm - maybe a bit dodgy?!) and she's a full on athlete representing the county and looking to represent the country - quite humbling to see a full time athlete do so well compared to the part timers!


----------



## alipman

Fast time there for you!

Shows the quality of some of the people in these local races.

I am sure I have seen this guy in a local results listing
Matt Sharp

I think he can do a bit of everything really....


----------



## 335dAND110XS

alipman said:


> Fast time there for you!
> 
> Shows the quality of some of the people in these local races.
> 
> I am sure I have seen this guy in a local results listing
> Matt Sharp
> 
> I think he can do a bit of everything really....


A bit gutted not to break the 40 min mark (but so close) but for once this race didn't utterly batter me. The hills were severe though - I WILL break 40 mins!!

Cornwall definitely has a strong running presence in the UK - apparently it's the fittest county (and poorest!)!

That guy is rather fit!


----------



## alipman

I will have to keep an eye out for local results as I am sure that some of those at the Loughborough performance centre enter local races.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Alip - a Loughborough guy won a local 10k trail race I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## jamest

Did a 5-mile run on Saturday but really struggled.

Did a 13 mile walk in just over 3 hours on Sunday and a brief session down the gym this morning followed by 9 holes of golf.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Cycled up our 35% gradient 150 yard long driveway with our 3 year old on his new tag-along bike - OMG I'm flecked!!


----------



## matt1206

7.6km in my lunch break today:
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/52016777


----------



## matt1206

7.18km today in my lunch break:
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/52168538


----------



## 335dAND110XS

My usual 3.7 mile trail run. Quite muddy today and calves still moaning a bit from the race on Sunday! 27m42s (PB is 26m40s).


----------



## chunkytfg

Not posted on here much recently so for an update my week so far.

Sunday - 3.4mile run 28mins @ 8.24min/mile
Monday - 2.02mile run 16.24mins @ 8.07min/mile
Tuesday - OPen water swim for an hour
Wednesday - 7.5mile run 1hr5mins @ 8.46min/mile
Thursday - 18.4mile bike into 3mile run brick session. Bike at 18.9mph Av and run at 8.14min/mile Av


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Two hour surf in brilliant waves!! Shoulders now mullered.


----------



## andycole

Just recovering from a nasty stomach bug but running out of time to train for the Peterborough Half Marathon next month!!
10.1 miles tonight in 80 mins, my furthest ever run to date after last Fridays 7.2 miles in 58 mins


----------



## jamest

3 miles in 25 mins earlier. Suffering with a bad throat though, shouldn't of gone out.


----------



## chunkytfg

31 miles on the bike in 1hr37mins at 19mph average.

Feeling good enough that I could have gone further today but I have work in 12hours time so I need to not knacker myself too much!


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Today was:
> 2:54
> 2:58
> 2:53
> 3:03
> Bit better than last time.
> 5:54 per mile pace


Back on the interval tonight:
2:50
2:50
2:51
2:55

Average was 5:43 per mile.

Very happy with that, thank you please.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Back on the interval tonight:
> 2:50
> 2:50
> 2:51
> 2:55
> 
> Average was 5:43 per mile.
> 
> Very happy with that, thank you please.


Nice. Must be chuffed having all 4 intervals under the 3 min barrier.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Nice. Must be chuffed having all 4 intervals under the 3 min barrier.


Thanks. yes it all going in the right direction.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I have no idea what those interval things are! I just keep it simple. Run as fast as possible. Seems to work okay.


----------



## alipman

Run half mile x4 with 0.25 recovery in between. The idea is to run them consistently at the same time. No point running 2 minutes for tue 1st one and 3 mins for the last one.


----------



## ben16v

been a busy couple of weeks with llanrwst sprint triathlon on the 4/9/11, bala standard triathlon 11/9/11 and i have anglesey sandman triathlon tomorrow - its gonna be a tough one


----------



## 335dAND110XS

alipman said:


> Run half mile x4 with 0.25 recovery in between. The idea is to run them consistently at the same time. No point running 2 minutes for tue 1st one and 3 mins for the last one.


I see. As I say, I just keep it simple! No HRMs, not fancy training. Just running!


----------



## alipman

11.1mile run today. Started out at 15 Degrees and warmed up to a tropical 18 on my return.


----------



## maestegman

Put my back out again after doing a relatively light back session this morning. Same spot as two weeks ago while doing the same exercise (deadlifts).

Need to see a chiropractor methinks - or forget about the gym ;-)


----------



## Tommy2

Don't give up on the gym forever, that'll make it weak in the long run and more prone to damage.

See the doc and rest up, more than two weeks probably, the just do some back extensions to ease back into it rather than going for deadliest straight away.

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## chunkytfg

nice gentle 45 mile peddle with the Tri club today. Possibly the slowest I have ever ridden!!!!!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

The usual 4 mile trail run at 5ish having had two beers and a glass of bubbly at lunchtime. Felt like my legs were made of lead! Got a reasonable time though.

Did a trial run to my boys new school with him on his tag along. Only 4 miles but includes a beast of a hill - about 25% and long. Made it but its knackering! He held on well and loved it. Not bad as he's still two!


----------



## jamest

13.5 mile walk in 3 hours 25. Good cure for insomnia.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

First proper trip to school with the boy and tag along today. It's a SERIOUS workout with almost all climbing on the 4.5 miles there. Arrived sweating buckets. But great to have done it and riding with a tag along with no one on it (back home) is most odd! 9 miles in total but I'd call them 9 very intense miles. The boy (3 on Wednesday) was brilliant.


----------



## chunkytfg

Did 2k in the pool this morning then ran 5.6miles at lunch in 49mins taking it easy.

On a sort of low intensity taper this week as I have my Tri on sunday


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Chunky - me too! Getting a bit nervous as always!


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> Chunky - me too! Getting a bit nervous as always!


This is all new to me so i'm finding comfort in planning by writing lists of things I need to pack etc!:doublesho

Looking forward to it though although I know it'll be windy but the forecast so far is for dry with sunny spells so fingers crossed it'll stay that way!:thumb:


----------



## jamest

I have a 10k this weekend but am coughing up loads of phlegm at the moment so not going to be a good run.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

chunkytfg said:


> This is all new to me so i'm finding comfort in planning by writing lists of things I need to pack etc!:doublesho
> 
> Looking forward to it though although I know it'll be windy but the forecast so far is for dry with sunny spells so fingers crossed it'll stay that way!:thumb:


Don't forget some talcum powder and cover both sets of shoes in it - makes putting them on (especially after a swim) much easier!


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> Don't forget some talcum powder and cover both sets of shoes in it - makes putting them on (especially after a swim) much easier!


Good tip cheers.


----------



## chunkytfg

Final Open water swim tonight prior to this weekend. Water is starting to get cold! dropped 3degC since 3 weeks ago. Hands were pink when I got out.

On the bright side though did a nice 1500m in 33mins so my 3hr target is looking alot better. 


Total of 2k though


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I'm planning to do the swim (open water) without a wetsuit again but it seemsj colder this year!


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> I'm planning to do the swim (open water) without a wetsuit again but it seemsj colder this year!


In which case you are officially mental:doublesho:thumb::thumb:

Temps down to 16degC where I swim.:doublesho


----------



## 335dAND110XS

15 degrees here!

This is me at the sameish time last year looking like a gay velociraptor...


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> 15 degrees here!
> 
> This is me at the sameish time last year looking like a gay velociraptor...


I bet there wernt many of you not in a wetsuit!!!!:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Five out of about 160!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

5 mile (almost exactly) hilly road run - 29m49s. Nice to finally beat the 30 min mark!

That's it until the tri on Sunday. Hoping not to drown.


----------



## chunkytfg

3 miles in 26 mins easy run this morning. Got a swim tomorrow and easy cycle saturday to do then I'm all set for sunday


----------



## matt1206

Steady 7.6km run in my lunch hour in 41:32
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/53396614


----------



## 335dAND110XS

An hour's surf.

Checked the details for the tri and Sunday and found out a load of pics were taken last year.

This is me on my modest road bike trying to look racy - the only pic I have of me on a road bike!


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Back on the interval tonight:
> 2:50
> 2:50
> 2:51
> 2:55
> 
> Average was 5:43 per mile.
> 
> Very happy with that, thank you please.


Tonight more intervals:
2:52
2:56
2:51
2:50

Did some hills on Tuesday for some strength for legs.


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk did 4 last night.


----------



## maestegman

What's the 'Spec'ial B' all about Ross?


----------



## Ross

18 mile walk today.


----------



## jamest

10km race this morning in 52 mins, started off far too slowly as the track was thin and congested. After I crossed the line I thought a 45 min run could of been possible.


----------



## chunkytfg

A little bit of a swim jog run today!

Yes I'm officially able to call myself a Triaflete!!

Did a olympic distance race in 2hr 47mins and a second!

Split as

Swim- 32.16
T1- 2.21
Bike - 1.13.48
T2 - 0.55
Run - 57.39

Went into it knowing the run was my weakness but I was strong on the bike so the tactic was to go fairly hard on the bike and then try and hang on in the run! It kind of worked as my best run over 10k is only about 55 mins but if i'd taken it easy on the bike i'd have probably lost more than 2 mins! Didnt make the run pleasant though! Could not get the HR down and it sat between 170-180 for the whole run!!!!


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> A little bit of a swim jog run today!
> 
> Yes I'm officially able to call myself a Triaflete!!
> 
> Did a olympic distance race in 2hr 47mins and a second!
> 
> Split as
> 
> Swim- 32.16
> T1- 2.21
> Bike - 1.13.48
> T2 - 0.55
> Run - 57.39
> 
> Went into it knowing the run was my weakness but I was strong on the bike so the tactic was to go fairly hard on the bike and then try and hang on in the run! It kind of worked as my best run over 10k is only about 55 mins but if i'd taken it easy on the bike i'd have probably lost more than 2 mins! Didnt make the run pleasant though! Could not get the HR down and it sat between 170-180 for the whole run!!!!


Well done!
Your first one and you completed it.
Nearly 3 hours of continuous exercise, thats impressive.


----------



## alipman

11 mile run today.
Totally ran out of energy though.


----------



## Stumper

First cycling club run today.

49 Miles
2011 ft of Climbing
3h10m total time
15.5mph Avg. Speed

Needless to say my legs are aching now!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Tri good, three stitches after slicing my foot open exiting the sea - not so good.44th out of 200, lots of blood!


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Well done!
> Your first one and you completed it.
> Nearly 3 hours of continuous exercise, thats impressive.


To be fair I do go on 4-5 hour bike rides but not at anywhere near the intensity!

Now downloaded the Garmin data for the bike/run split and my HR Averaged 169bpm!!!:doublesho:doublesho

But thanks. Feels great to have done it:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> Tri good, three stitches after slicing my foot open exiting the sea - not so good.44th out of 200, lots of blood!


Ooh not good:doublesho

Well done on the 44th though.:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Well done on yours too - your swim and ride looked very strong!


----------



## Ross

2.2 mile walk feeling a little tender after doing 18 miles yesterday.


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> Well done on yours too - your swim and ride looked very strong!


Yeah was pretty good. 38th out the water in my wave of about ~80. WOuld like to get the swim to about 25mins over the winter and the bike just ticking over as the speed will come with more weight loss and some go faster bits. The bike was done on a standard alu road bike on my training wheels as I dont have any flash ones.

The run is the problem though. 57mins although only about 3 mins down on my best standalone 10k time it still needs improvement. would like to get it sub 50 and again weight loss will go someway to achieving that.

Oh and I was 119th out of 195 finishers and 25th out of 40 finishers in the 30-34AG


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Chunky - 57 mins isn't bad for a tri run. I'd almost forget stand alone times!

I actually went wrong on my run (bad sign posting) and ran about 50 yards the wrong way! Got 21 mins for 3 miles with the first 1/2 mile a SICK uphill, off road climb. Most people walked it! I guess it would have been 20ish had I not gone wrong. DOH!


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> Chunky - 57 mins isn't bad for a tri run. I'd almost forget stand alone times!
> 
> I actually went wrong on my run (bad sign posting) and ran about 50 yards the wrong way! Got 21 mins for 3 miles with the first 1/2 mile a SICK uphill, off road climb. Most people walked it! I guess it would have been 20ish had I not gone wrong. DOH!


I know but I'd like to get my running to a pace that 10k's in the 40's is the norm and I can look to do Tri runs in the low 50's with an aim to knock the 7 mins off my overall time to get a 2hr30something time


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Just worked out my positions for various categories - 60th/180 in the swim (actually better than I thought - the swim felt like a disaster!), 61/180 for the cycle (MUCH worse than last year and I suspect the deep cut actually drained me a bit more than I realised), 18/180 for the running (again worse than last year but I did go the wrong way for about 100m and was bleeding a lot by this point). Definitely not great after two decent run results recently (5th/160 for a 10k, 13th/180 for a 5k). Oh well - must be getting old!!


----------



## matt1206

10km in 48:50 during my lunch (on quite a hilly course). First time doing it that fast, in preparation for Bupa Great Yorkshire Run on 9th October (I want 46 minutes as it's pretty flat):

http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/53799214


----------



## Ross

Just a little 2 mile walk after work.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I'm almost completely incapacitated with my stitched up foot so did a lame 80 press ups and 100 crunches. I HATE BEING OUT OF ACTION!! Another week and a half left...


----------



## chunkytfg

335dAND110XS said:


> I'm almost completely incapacitated with my stitched up foot so did a lame 80 press ups and 100 crunches. I HATE BEING OUT OF ACTION!! Another week and a half left...


It's a ***** isnt it! Not looking forward to the day i'm injured as it is only a matter of time!

Just the 5.6 miles today purposfully running too hard trying to maintain sub 8min/miles which for me is very quick then walking when I needed to doing the 5.6 miles in 48 mins.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Chunky - I can usually work around injuries (e.g my shoulder that has dislocated 30+ times) but this is impossible to do anything with. 

I plan to come back with a vengeance once I'm back on my feet!


----------



## jamest

335dAND110XS said:


> I'm almost completely incapacitated with my stitched up foot so did a lame 80 press ups and 100 crunches. I HATE BEING OUT OF ACTION!! Another week and a half left...


Yeah lame....would take me hours with lots of breaks to do that. :lol:

Cycled to and from work then jumped on the rowing machine and did 1km.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Bit quiet on here!

Another 80 press ups and 100 crunches (and managed some squats but it hurt my foot!). Going to do this daily until I'm healed up. Pretty pathetic but I thought long and hard about what I can do and it really is VERY limited!

Mowed our half acre lawn (on a hill) which is kind of exercise. Well I got hot anyway.


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk,met and got talking with a lovely older woman as well


----------



## jamest

Cycled to and from work again, which brings this month to 100 miles. Have really dropped off the last couple of months.


----------



## chunkytfg

7.07 miles in 1hr1min at lunchtime in the heat which was seriously tough. Don't like the heat as i'm a sweater!


----------



## alipman

Mile repeats tonight.
1: 6:23
2: 6:31
3: 6:22
4: 6:25

Pace per mile.

I got a bit distracted on the 2nd mile as I run past the Liughborough Uni. And what happens on the first weekend before Lectures start on a Friday night? All go out and wearing not too much. the ladies that is. Eyes.....must....focus....on...the...road.


----------



## Stumper

Todays workout was less than spectacular.

I went to the cycle show at the NEC so did about 5 or 6 laps of the off-road circuit on various FS bikes and 29er's. the circuit was probably about 1km long!

I also managed to do a few laps of the road circuit on some fantastic and insanely expensive road bikes but the circuit was pretty much a lap of a very small car park so not even worth bothering with. Sadly!

Back to it tomorrow though :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Our stand is F5 I think.


----------



## chunkytfg

9.05 miles ran in 1hr19mins this morning.

Felt good and sustainable for longer.


----------



## alipman

12 mike run in 30 degree heat. Energy sapping...


----------



## jamest

3.8 mile run in the early morning heat, wasn't pleasant.


----------



## andycole

30mins on the turbo, 10.3 miles done, trying to sweat my cold out as I'm doing Peterborough Half marathon this Sunday and I'm full of lurgy!!
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

andycole said:


> 30mins on the turbo, 10.3 miles done, trying to sweat my cold out as I'm doing Peterborough Half marathon this Sunday and I'm full of lurgy!!
> Cheers
> AC


Weightlifting is supposed to be good for reducing the effects of a cold.


----------



## andycole

jamest said:


> Weightlifting is supposed to be good for reducing the effects of a cold.


Cheers matey, I unfortunately don't have any weights at home but will keep it in mind for the winter months
AC:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

5k in 25.04mins. Gutted I missed the the sub 25min 5k but still a PB for me!


----------



## rds1985

Brandon Carter's arms and ab sessions for me tonight ouch!


----------



## alipman

A few hill repeats tonights.

so tehre I was on the way back home on a nice bit of flat road and I thought to myself, "100 metres, lets give it a shot". Reset watch from stature to metric and I managed 9.89 seconds!









No only kidding.
I managed 16 seconds. Now, I know that I am not built for speed and having done a bit of a workout coupled with not having practised this sort of thing, but maybe I could knock 1 second off, maybe 2 which hurrican Irene and being fresh. But I thought "these people running sub 10 are imense!".

Anyway, I felt like I was giving it big licks but my pace per mile was about 4:24.Again, it got me thinking.
Mens World record for the mile is 3:43.
Mens 10k record of 26:17, pace 4:14 per mile.

So based on my slower 4:24, I would have to run at my maximum and probably be last at the 100 metres point while these guys carried on until they finished 60 of what I have just done.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Alip is flying! Well running very fast anyway!

Well stitches are out and I allowed to do weights (so did a session), cycle in a few days and run in about a week. But no surfing for two weeks - ARRGHHH!!!

Been eating less to compensate but I need to get out as much as possible!


----------



## Lewisredfern001

rds1985 said:


> Brandon Carter's arms and ab sessions for me tonight ouch!


Do you rate this guy? I've just been checking him out. Ripped!!! Do u follow his meal plan and exercises?


----------



## JJ_

Just a 30 minute run, got new brooks GTS running shoes. Really liking them, good support and got a good speed with them.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

First proper bit of exercise since I holed my foot almost two weeks ago!

13 mile MTB ride and I had TONNES of energy! Can't run for another few days but all looking promising.


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo trainer and 10.4 miles done, first half marathon on Sunday so taking it easy and hoping i'm ready
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

5 miles last night, 6 tonight as I cant run tomorrow.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Another MTB ride - it's all I can do!

A measly 90 press ups and 100 crunches (at least they were in one go) yesterday as I run out of time to do a proper workout.

Next week I will be back with a vengeance! Foot still sore though!


----------



## Ross

Not able to do anything really,went for a short walk yesterday but the pain was too much.


----------



## andycole

Peterborough Half marathon today:
‎1h:48m:27s on the chip timing, 
1139th place with 2122 folk finishing behind me, 
the winner did it in 1h:02:28s !!

My first Half and it was a late call to enter so didn't really follow much of the early training plans.
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

4.7 miles in 40 mins this morning before a christening


----------



## chunkytfg

6 miles this morning before work but was hoping for more. Got stuck with runners belly so limped home the last bit.


----------



## jamest

2 mile run last night and rode in to work this morning, then will be riding home again. Then tomorrow have football training.


----------



## chunkytfg

4.1 miles this morning in 34mins


----------



## alipman

1/4 mile hill repeats tonight.

Previously:
I was averaging about 6:40 per mile on these repeats.
Tonight:

1: 1:29, 6:05 pace
2: 1:33, 6:20
3: 1:34, 6:25
4: 1:34, 6:25

all 0.25 on the hill or a 6% rise over the whole hill.

Job done!


----------



## matt1206

Did the Bupa Great Yorkshire Run on Sunday









I completed it last year in 1:02:43, so a nice improvement in 12 months on my 10k time.


----------



## chunkytfg

11.4 miles ran in 1hr41mins this evening. Was only supposed to do about 8 but felt great so just carried on until it started to really hurt! Need to do runs like that with a water bottle though!!! oops!

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/121283779


----------



## jamest

rode to and from work yesterday and same today, hope to go out for a short run Saturday morning before golf.


----------



## buckrogers21stc

First time ive noticed this thread so may as well contribute. 
Good read to get ideas for more sessions.

Today 6miles in the hour weighted (32lb) run on undulating terrain. 
(also known as a speed march to those in the know) 

Followed by 4x 25 each pressups, situps and bodyweight squats.
Max Pullups: 6 with the weight on. 14 unweighted.


----------



## WHIZZER

Been doing 12 min runs

1min warm up - 1min run at 12kmph - 30secs off - up the speed 0.5kmph i.e 12.5kmph -run 1 min - 30 off and repeat upping the speed every time -keep going until you get to 12 minutes

*2nd set*

Run 400metres - walk 100metres - run 300metres fast pace walk 100metres - increase the speed for next 300metres and so on -continue until you complete 12minutes


----------



## Keith_sir

Only just seen this, great idea.

Last night (4 days a week at gym)

10 minute cycle uphill
Worked on legs
Worked on stomach
10 minute cross trainer


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tonight more intervals:
> 2:52
> 2:56
> 2:51
> 2:50


More 1.2 mile intervals tonight:

2:52, 5:45 pace
2:56, 5:53
2:48, 5:37
2:51, 5:44

Hard but good, I think....


----------



## andycole

Another 30 mins on the turbo and 10.6 miles covered, legs are fully recovered from Sundays run now 
Cheers
AC


----------



## nilitara

Played 18 holes this morning, got home and did kempo x, on week 11 of P90X and getting great results!!!

Nige


----------



## maestegman

Did a significant number of reps with a 1/2lb can-shaped dumbbell last night so not feeling the urge to train today ;-)


----------



## matt1206

Nice steady 8.9km run in my lunch today
http://runkeeper.com/user/matt_worthington/activity/56267499


----------



## jamest

5 mile run this morning. Nice and chilly.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> 5 mile run this morning. Nice and chilly.


Agreed very cold out there this morning. Out in the sun it was nice but the first mile for me this morning was in the shade so was cold as!

All in 5.91 miles in 49mins. getting ever closer to a sub 50 min 10k!:thumb:


----------



## alipman

10.5 mile run this am


----------



## Ross

I have just been able to do a few 1 mile walks ,getting my leg back up to strength.


----------



## ivor

today was my shoulders and legs with aerobic 
10 mins at 6km-15mins of sprints 6km-12km - 5mins 6kmh
15 minutes cross trainer 
Legs Press 
12 @ 175kg
10 @ 200kg
8 @ 225kg
military press
12 @ 22kg
10 @ 24kg
8 @ 26kg
leg curls
12 @ 20kg
10 @ 30kg
8 @ 40kg
seated dumbbell shoulder press
12 @ 12kg
10 @ 16kg
8 @ 20kg 
leg extensions 
12 @ 20 kg 
10 @ 30kg 
8 @ 40kg 
upright cable rows
12 @ 15kg
10 @ 20 kg 
8 @ 25kg 

abs
pullovers 20 @ 10kg 
v-sits 20 @ 10kg 
reverse curls 20
trunk twists 20 each side


----------



## jamest

Did some ab work earlier. It does appear to be getting ever so slightly easier now so hopefully is having an effect and should help with golf at the least.


----------



## matt1206

7.64km in 43 minutes at dinner today. Need to do a couple of longer runs ready for a half marathon on the 30th. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chunkytfg

just the 3.2 miles this evening in 27 mins but did it as 3 intervals trying out my new trainers taking advantage of the imaginary extra spring in my step.

intervals were averaging 7.30 pace which is well above my threshold of about 8.40 so with a bit of luck a few more of them will translate into lowering all day pace under 9min/miles.


----------



## chunkytfg

55 miles on the bike today in some serious wind!


----------



## ITHAQVA

First full week back into weights done, taking it easy :thumb:

Squat = 98kg/220LB 5X5 reps.

Deadlift= 102KG/229lb 5X5 Reps.

Bent Over Row (Overhand, Back/Triceps) 71KG/160LB 5X5 Reps.


Bench Press= 79KG/178LB 5X5 Reps, think I’m going to struggle achieving a 500LB single lift on this  have managed 182KG/409lb in the past, might have to make do with a 400LB single lift :thumb:

Front press 42KG/94LB aiming for around 60KG/135LB 5X5 within 12-15 weeks.

Not a bad first week, getting used to using a 7' bar again on the bench press was a bit of an eye opener :doublesho


----------



## maestegman

ITHAQVA said:


> First full week back into weights done, taking it easy :thumb:
> 
> Squat = 98kg/220LB 5X5 reps.
> 
> Deadlift= 102KG/229lb 5X5 Reps.
> 
> Bent Over Row (Overhand, Back/Triceps) 71KG/160LB 5X5 Reps.
> 
> Bench Press= 79KG/178LB 5X5 Reps, think I'm going to struggle achieving a 500LB single lift on this  have managed 182KG/409lb in the past, might have to make do with a 400LB single lift :thumb:
> 
> Front press 42KG/94LB aiming for around 60KG/135LB 5X5 within 12-15 weeks.
> 
> Not a bad first week, getting used to using a 7' bar again on the bench press was a bit of an eye opener :doublesho


Impressed here. 150kgs bench press was my holy grail and I've never quite managed it.


----------



## ITHAQVA

maestegman said:


> Impressed here. 150kgs bench press was my holy grail and I've never quite managed it.


Its not as easy as many may think, took around 12 months of very hard work getting to 184Kg many years ago. *If* i manage it again, it will be another 12 months or more. Anyhow Back on topic. :thumb:


----------



## matt1206

11.81km run from my house to the wifes work this morning. Puts my total distance this week to 53km, which is 8km more than my previous best distance in a week.


Distance by Matt Worthington, on Flickr

Had quite a nasty hill in the last 3km, 80m elevation in just over 1.5km


----------



## chunkytfg

45 mins on the turbo trainer this evening


----------



## Mac 96

nothing today as im doing a 10 k run tomorrow


----------



## possul

Not a fitness freak but here goes.
4 sets of 26kg bench press. 18 reps
4 sets of 13.6kg angled bar bicep curls, half done in middle of the bar. 15 reps
4 sets of leg raises / same for back of leg! knowlegde showing now didnt know the correct name. knee does the pivoting
2 sets of !inclined calf raises with 26kg. 20 reps
2 sets of, again not sure of name but 26kg bar behind / infront of head. 18 reps.

my aim is bigger arms and chest, more definition if anything. get rid of my flabby belly. much bigger legs inc calfs


----------



## ITHAQVA

*Monday 5X5*

Squat 98KG/220LB 5X5

Front Press 50KG/112LB 5X5

Dead Lift 102KG/229LB 5X5

Will add another 2Kg to each exercise next workout, always best to start with nice medium weights, building up slow & steady, dont want to break anything :doublesho  :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

possul said:


> Not a fitness freak but here goes.
> 4 sets of 26kg bench press. 18 reps
> 4 sets of 13.6kg angled bar bicep curls, half done in middle of the bar. 15 reps
> 4 sets of leg raises / same for back of leg! knowlegde showing now didnt know the correct name. knee does the pivoting
> 2 sets of !inclined calf raises with 26kg. 20 reps
> 2 sets of, again not sure of name but 26kg bar behind / infront of head. 18 reps.
> 
> my aim is bigger arms and chest, more definition if anything. get rid of my flabby belly. much bigger legs inc calfs


If you're after SIZE:

1. Use multi joint exercises.
2. Incorporate the progressive overload system.
3. Learn about the exercises & what groups of muscles they train to ensure your training properly, link this in your favourites: 
http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/ :thumb:
4. Learn about the different rep ranges.

Want bigger legs: Squats, Dead lifts & heavy standing Calve raises are the way to go :thumb:

I Recommend the 5X5 system: http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ :thumb:


----------



## andycole

5 mile road run in 38 mins, first time out since my half marathon 2 weeks back and a struggle for sure
AC


----------



## LudwigVonSpork

Ran a lot in the rain.


----------



## LudwigVonSpork

Ran in the rain.


----------



## alipman

I have been doing plenty of running but not posted up.

A few miles tonight and last sunday. I have had a bit of man flu (a cold) as well so doing a couple of shorter runs.


----------



## possul

ITHAQVA said:


> If you're after SIZE:
> 
> 1. Use multi joint exercises.
> 2. Incorporate the progressive overload system.
> 3. Learn about the exercises & what groups of muscles they train to ensure your training properly, link this in your favourites:
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/ :thumb:
> 4. Learn about the different rep ranges.
> 
> Want bigger legs: Squats, Dead lifts & heavy standing Calve raises are the way to go :thumb:
> 
> I Recommend the 5X5 system: http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ :thumb:


best buy some more weights then! thabks for the links
i dont want to get massive though! Only certain parts as long as i stay in proportion


----------



## ITHAQVA

possul said:


> best buy some more weights then! thabks for the links
> i dont want to get massive though! Only certain parts as long as i stay in proportion


I would suggest just go for the 5X5 :thumb: Getting massive isnt that easy.

You dont need drugs or suppliments, just eat well. :thumb:


----------



## possul

Max weight i can get out the bar is about 26 kg at the minute. cheap weights!


----------



## ITHAQVA

possul said:


> Max weight i can get out the bar is about 26 kg at the minute. cheap weights!


Second hand on EBay :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Back to the usual routine after two weeks off with a sliced open foot then a cold that lasted ages! ARRGGGHHH!!!

Feeling fully fit again now and getting similar running times and rep numbers. I HATE being out of it!!


----------



## ITHAQVA

335dAND110XS said:


> Back to the usual routine after two weeks off with a sliced open foot then a cold that lasted ages! ARRGGGHHH!!!
> 
> Feeling fully fit again now and getting similar running times and rep numbers. I HATE being out of it!!


I agree, I dont feel right/normal unless im doing my weights


----------



## ITHAQVA

Back on topic.

Todays Weigths.

Squat: 100KG/225LB 5X5

Bench Press: 79LG/178LB 5X5, Struggling with my Bench for some reason  Need to HATE THOSE WEIGHTS!!!! :devil:

Bent Over Row (Overhand Grip) 71KG/160LB

Another 2KG to add to all exercises for Friday :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

ITHAQVA said:


> I agree, I dont feel right/normal unless im doing my weights


I couldn't run, cycle, do proper weights.

All I could do was hobble around and do one footed press ups and crunches/sit ups. Spent ages thinking of stuff that doesn't need my right foot but it was very difficult!

Night riding in 20 minutes - should be about 18ish miles, almost all off road.


----------



## ITHAQVA

335dAND110XS said:


> I couldn't run, cycle, do proper weights.
> 
> All I could do was hobble around and do one footed press ups and crunches/sit ups. Spent ages thinking of stuff that doesn't need my right foot but it was very difficult!
> 
> Night riding in 20 minutes - should be about 18ish miles, almost all off road.


Sympathies mate, I've had very few injuries (just Lucky), but when i do have them i get really cross with my weak body not being able to keep up with me :devil:


----------



## jamest

Did 20 mins of random sprints followed by 40 mins of football.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

16 mile VERY wet MTB ride last night 2 hour even wetter surf (!!) just now.

Most muscles aching.


----------



## chunkytfg

Had a good week so far. 

Swam 3 times including a club session last night
Ran twice with a fast 5k and a leisurely 10k.
45 miles on the bike today.

Swim first thing tomorrow then run around lunchtime before work at 3pm.

Aiming to do a HM distance run on saturday and probably a swim and bike sunday.


----------



## matt1206

Only done 6.5km so far this week, taking it nice and easy for the half marathon on Sunday.


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> Had a good week so far.
> 
> Swam 3 times including a club session last night
> Ran twice with a fast 5k and a leisurely 10k.
> 45 miles on the bike today.
> 
> *Swim first thing tomorrow then run around lunchtime before work at 3pm.
> *
> Aiming to do a HM distance run on saturday and probably a swim and bike sunday.


Due to the RAF scuppering my early morning swim plans just back from a 4.7 mile run in 41 mins and will go for a splash around 12 before heading off to work.:thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc

Im now out of action for at least a month with a broken ankle. FFS Any good idea of what i can do to to keep phys up as best i can?


----------



## jamest

buckrogers21stc said:


> Im now out of action for at least a month with a broken ankle. FFS Any good idea of what i can do to to keep phys up as best i can?


Take the opportunity to work on your core (abs). Will help with all other types of exercise especially running.


----------



## R0B

ITHAQVA said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> Todays Weigths.
> 
> Squat: 100KG/225LB 5X5
> 
> Bench Press: 79LG/178LB 5X5, Struggling with my Bench for some reason  Need to HATE THOSE WEIGHTS!!!! :devil:
> 
> Bent Over Row (Overhand Grip) 71KG/160LB
> 
> Another 2KG to add to all exercises for Friday :thumb:


Mate ,give bench a miss for a month and do dumbells,should help to up the strength as imo it focuses on the chest more than bench,bench is a bit too much front delt as well as pec for my liking.


----------



## maestegman

5k on a treadmill (which nearly killed me) this morning. I'm not designed for running


----------



## chunkytfg

11 miles ran this morning in 1hr 38mins which i'm happy with. I know I could go faster but was concentrating on just being out there for as long as possible. 

Next years aims have now been set as THey will take time to train for.

29th April Milton Keynes Marathon
1st July The Outlaw Iron Distance Triathlon!

It's a big target but so was this years IMO so I think it is doable but will take some real commitment.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Todays 5X5

Squat 102KG/229.5LB 5X5 :thumb:

Overhead Press 52KG/117LB 5X5 :thumb:

Dead Lift 104KG/234LB 1X5 :thumb:

Add another 2KG/4.5LB to all excercises next week


----------



## alipman

8 miles in just under 1 hour on the sunny/cloudy Maldon coast.


----------



## andycole

5 mile run, 39 minutes, pretty windy out and about
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

3 mile run yesterday.


----------



## maestegman

45 minute spin class with screaming hangover from Saturday night.


----------



## chunkytfg

2600m in the pool this afternoon(33m pool)

4x W/U
3x 6 drills(2xfists, 2x catchup, 2x 3/4catch up)

14x 4laps off 3 mins.


all in 80 lengths.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Todays 5X5 

Squat: 104KG/234LB 5X5

Bench Press: 81KG/182.25LB 5X5

Bent Over Row: 73KG/164.25LB 5X5 

Add another 2KG/4.5LB to all above exercises :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

Today Stronglift

Squat 120kg 3 x 5
Seated Shoulder Press 52.5kg 5,5,5,4,3
Deadlift 152.5kg 1 x 5

Only left a min or so between sets on shoulder press as trick or treators kept interupting during squats so workout was draging out.
Changing Deadlift increase from 5kg per workout to 2.5kg as getting real near my limit.


----------



## Kane.

Incline bench 55kg x3
Flat bench 60Kg x3
DB flyes flat & incline 7.5's x3

Overhead tricep cable x3
1 arm DB tricep extension x3
dips x3


----------



## chunkytfg

5.7 miles ran in 50 mins.nice way to start the day off but an Av HR of 177 is pretty scary!


----------



## ITHAQVA

Todays 5X5

Squat 106KG/238.5LB 5X5 :thumb:

Overhead Press 54KG/121.5LB 5X5 :thumb:

Dead Lift 106Kg/238.5LB 5X5

Add another 2KG/4.5LB to all exercises


----------



## Bod42

Not sure why my updates are always after yours ITHAQVA but here goes.

Squat 122.5kg 3 x 5
Bench Press 102.5kg 5,5,5,4,3
Bent Over Rows 80kg 5,5,4,4,4 3 weeks and still didnt hit weight so deload by 20% so next time 64kg and build back up.

Squats are suffering as my back is so beat up from Deadlifts. Oh well keep running the program until I no longer can and then move to Madcow where you get one light squat day which should keep me progressing nicely (hopefully)

Also timing my rest periods now so 4mins rest between squats, 3 mins between bench and 2 mins between Rows. Just like to keep things exact


----------



## CDZ150

Concept 2 Rower Intervals
500 metres @<2mins pace. 1 minute rest between each 500 metres 
10 sets = 5k


----------



## chunkytfg

Hours club swim last night.

4.7 miles in 39 mins this morning

Noww off to the pool for the 4th time this week


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Not sure why my updates are always after yours ITHAQVA but here goes.
> 
> Squat 122.5kg 3 x 5
> Bench Press 102.5kg 5,5,5,4,3
> Bent Over Rows 80kg 5,5,4,4,4 3 weeks and still didnt hit weight so deload by 20% so next time 64kg and build back up.
> 
> Squats are suffering as my back is so beat up from Deadlifts. Oh well keep running the program until I no longer can and then move to Madcow where you get one light squat day which should keep me progressing nicely (hopefully)
> 
> Also timing my rest periods now so 4mins rest between squats, 3 mins between bench and 2 mins between Rows. Just like to keep things exact


Cracking weight achievements bod. Respect to you mate :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Cracking weight achievements bod. Respect to you mate :thumb: :thumb:


Cheers Mate, yours will be up there real soon. I been on Stronglift 10 weeks now, how long have you been on. Cant be that long as you havent had your rack long.

I always get stronger on 5x5 but I am massively giulty of program jumping so I have decided on my top 5 programs and what order to run them and I am only going to change once I stop making progress so that should see me through 1-2years


----------



## chunkytfg

10.4 miles ran in 90 mins.


----------



## maestegman

That's an awesome pace and distance - especially for a big fella. Great stuff.


----------



## chunkytfg

maestegman said:


> That's an awesome pace and distance - especially for a big fella. Great stuff.


:thumb::thumb:

Cheers!

Downloaded the Garmin data and did it at 8.37min/mile pace with an Av HR of 157

negative slipt the run also which is always nice


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Cheers Mate, yours will be up there real soon. I been on Stronglift 10 weeks now, how long have you been on. Cant be that long as you havent had your rack long.
> 
> I always get stronger on 5x5 but I am massively giulty of program jumping so I have decided on my top 5 programs and what order to run them and I am only going to change once I stop making progress so that should see me through 1-2years


Been on stronglifts for 3 weeks now :thumb: Have done it once before & a modified version of my own.

I wont change programs now I'll just use the 5X5 & the modified versions I have created all the time now :thumb: :thumb: Im going to do in 10 week phases. On each new phase I'll take one or two exercises out & replace with something different (All barbell work though) :thumb: 
Next phase will have reveres barbell rows & Standing Calf raises :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

ITHAQVA said:


> Cracking weight achievements bod. Respect to you mate :thumb: :thumb:


That is a very good achievment well done! Good numbers your talking. I have just started back and would like to bench press my weight then keep working at it. I can only bench a small amount right now :argie:


----------



## Bod42

JJ_ said:


> That is a very good achievment well done! Good numbers your talking. I have just started back and would like to bench press my weight then keep working at it. I can only bench a small amount right now :argie:


I read constantly about exercise technique and have been for years but you can always learn more. The Bench press is quite a technical exercise when lifting hevay weights so if you need a hand just drop me a PM as a good setup can increase your Bench Press Alot. I learn something friday that improved my Deadlift.

I would highly recommned stronglift and just train for strength. The routines you read in all the magazines are utter crap, train all the barbell exercises hard and you cant go wrong


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Been on stronglifts for 3 weeks now :thumb: Have done it once before & a modified version of my own.
> 
> I wont change programs now I'll just use the 5X5 & the modified versions I have created all the time now :thumb: :thumb: Im going to do in 10 week phases. On each new phase I'll take one or two exercises out & replace with something different (All barbell work though) :thumb:
> Next phase will have reveres barbell rows & Standing Calf raises :thumb:


I know that my recovery is crap so theres no way I can carry on 5x5 squats 3 times a week, my body feels beat up so gona change to Madcow once I fully complete Stronglift as Wednesday is a light day so should help with recovery. 10 week Phases concentrating on certain exercises sounds like a good plan


----------



## Bod42

Fridays Workout:
Box Squats: 125kg 3 x 5 (14" Box)
Seated Shoulder Press: 52.5kg 5,5,5,5,5
Conventional Deadlift: 157.5kg 1 x 3

Concentrated on my Deadlift form and this weight felt really good today. A few times when loading my weights my back twinged so was worried about the weight but my back felt better after finishing. My thoughts were to try and put my shoulders baldes in my back pockets and pull myself down to the bar to get in position, really helped.

Saturday Workout:
Doing a specialist Internal/External Shoulder Routine every 5 days now on off days as where I dislocated my shoulder around 7 times now the mobility is screwed and I could hardly feel my hand after shoulder press so decided I should do some proper shoulder work above what I already do
Also did some complex's to improve fitness which are cool


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> Fridays Workout:
> Box Squats: 125kg 3 x 5 (14" Box)
> Seated Shoulder Press: 52.5kg 5,5,5,5,5
> Conventional Deadlift: 157.5kg 1 x 3
> 
> Concentrated on my Deadlift form and this weight felt really good today. A few times when loading my weights my back twinged so was worried about the weight but my back felt better after finishing. My thoughts were to try and put my shoulders baldes in my back pockets and pull myself down to the bar to get in position, really helped.
> 
> Saturday Workout:
> Doing a specialist Internal/External Shoulder Routine every 5 days now on off days as where I dislocated my shoulder around 7 times now the mobility is screwed and I could hardly feel my hand after shoulder press so decided I should do some proper shoulder work above what I already do
> Also did some complex's to improve fitness which are cool


Excellent stuff mate another 2kg on ya shoulder press for next workout! :thumb: :thumb:

I steer clear of the 5X5 point of view that you need to get the weight up as fast as you can (Weight lifting style), i train bodybuilding style when it comes to training pace, slow controlled movements, i want total pure strength, if I can't lift it in a controlled manner, then, I can't lift it :devil:

Thinking about starting a 5X5 thread as I don't want to hog this one with weight talk, what do you think Bod?


----------



## jamest

7 mile ride followed by an hour walk.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Bod42 said:


> I know that my recovery is crap so theres no way I can carry on 5x5 squats 3 times a week


I wouldnt bother mate, twice a week is enough if your recovery is low :thumb:

I will replace the squat with Dead lifts, 3 sets of 5 reps twice a week on one of my alternative phases.

Todays 5X5.

Squat 108KG/243LB 5X5 :thumb:

Bench Press 83KG/186.75LB 5X5 :thumb: last two sets were hard, getting 5 reps was a reall bugger. 

Bent over Row (Over hand grip) 75KG/168.75LB 5X5 :thumb:

Another 2KG/4.5LB added to all exercises for next week :thumb:


----------



## Bod42

ITHAQVA said:


> Excellent stuff mate another 2kg on ya shoulder press for next workout! :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> I steer clear of the 5X5 point of view that you need to get the weight up as fast as you can (Weight lifting style), i train bodybuilding style when it comes to training pace, slow controlled movements, i want total pure strength, if I can't lift it in a controlled manner, then, I can't lift it :devil:
> 
> Thinking about starting a 5X5 thread as I don't want to hog this one with weight talk, what do you think Bod?


Dont know if I'm gona force the shoulder press though as my shoulder isnt great and whats the point of keeping fit is it actually damages you more. Theres being a man and pushing through a certain amount of pain but then theres knowing when to take a step back so you dont get injured.

Have you got those small 0.5kg weight plates cos you state you only go up 2kg. Smallest I have are 1.25kg so have to go up 2.5kg. Have the fraction weights back in UK but not here sadly

I get the weight up as fast as I can as in putting 100% power into the bar but when your at your 5RM the bar stills takes a few seconds to complete a rep so its still slow and controlled. Cant stand watching people at the gym doing laterals, the mid air hump is quite funny though.

Sounds like a good idea mate, either a strength or 5x5 thread. Just copy the workouts that we already done.


----------



## alipman

11.5 mile run this morning. It's getting tothat crisp, sunny sunday morning run.


----------



## Ross

Walked just over a mile,thats all my leg would let me do.


----------



## jamest

Played first game of competitive football for 6 years and pulled my hamstring. It is rather painful.


----------



## Ross

Knackers yards for us two James:lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

apart from a damp 4 mile ride home nothing of note has been done today but yesterday consisted of-

2000m in the pool AM

7 mile run lunchtime

15 mile extended ride into work in the evening.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> More 1.2 mile intervals tonight:
> 
> 2:52, 5:45 pace
> 2:56, 5:53
> 2:48, 5:37
> 2:51, 5:44
> 
> Hard but good, I think....


More tonight:

2:48, 5:38
2:56, 5:52
2:57, 5:57
2:57, 5:57

A bit slower last night so must try harder....


----------



## chunkytfg

54 miles on the bike in 3hr15mins at lunchtime today.

Off for an hours swim session with the Tri club at 8.30 then in to work for a night shift! heres hoping for a quiet night at work as my legs will be dead by the end of it!


----------



## chunkytfg

Bit of a rest day yesterday so went out and blasted a 5k early evening to do a PB by just over a minute. 

3.15 miles in 24.04 @ 7.37min/mile pace which for me is very fast!!

Mile splits were

M1 - 7.52
M2 - 7.13
M3 - 7.48
.14- 7.30 pace

Mile 2 was a bit quick and i payed the price on the final mile as there was a bit of a ramp up which took a real effort to get up while maintaining speed!

Average HR was 184bpm!!! Lol


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> Bit of a rest day yesterday so went out and blasted a 5k early evening to do a PB by just over a minute.
> 
> 3.15 miles in 24.04 @ 7.37min/mile pace which for me is very fast!!
> 
> Mile splits were
> 
> M1 - 7.52
> M2 - 7.13
> M3 - 7.48
> .14- 7.30 pace
> 
> Mile 2 was a bit quick and i payed the price on the final mile as there was a bit of a ramp up which took a real effort to get up while maintaining speed!
> 
> Average HR was 184bpm!!! Lol


Good to beat a pb.

Always feels like progress.

Been out this am before work to get a short run in.
Had a curry last night.....


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Good to beat a pb.
> 
> Always feels like progress.
> 
> Been out this am before work to get a short run in.
> Had a curry last night.....


I had a curry last night also which makes todays efforts all the more impressive

13.1 miles(yep a half marathon) in 1hr53mins53secs. :thumb:

Decent negative split also

1- 8.27
2-8.51
3-9.09
4-8.52
5-8.53
6-8.48
7-8.48
8-8.39
9-8.45
10-8.39
11-8.38
12-8.16
13-8.13
.1- 0.49

Total average pace of 8.41min/mile

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## andycole

5 mile run in 39 mins
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

4.6 mile run in 37 mins this morning.


----------



## alipman

11.5 mile run this morning in 1h 27m. Ran out of energy...


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> 4.6 mile run in 37 mins this morning.


add 45 mins of a Sufferfest video on the turbo trainer this evening. was supposed to be a 54 min video but I just had nothing left in my legs after 45!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> add 45 mins of a Sufferfest video on the turbo trainer this evening. was supposed to be a 54 min video but I just had nothing left in my legs after 45!!!!!!!:lol:


Which vid's you got matey? I was looking at them a while back to spice up the turbo but never made the purchase.
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

andycole said:


> Which vid's you got matey? I was looking at them a while back to spice up the turbo but never made the purchase.
> Cheers
> AC


I bought them all except 'hell hath no fury' as it hadnt been released yet!

You need to be quite conservative on you RPE with them as they dont let up and what I thought was 7/10 I think was probably nearer 8.5-9/10 so like I said by 45 mins I was dead, had drunk 2 litres of fluid and literally rung my shirt out on the lawn afterwards before bunging it straight into the washing machine!:doublesho


----------



## chunkytfg

Oh and easy 2000m in the pool today.

100m W/up
3x 100m of fists, catchup, fingerdrag with pull bouy
10x100m off 2.30. 1.53 for first 100 then 1.47(PB) then settled down to 2.00/100m


----------



## chunkytfg

2400m in the pool this morning. tried a new pool and I have to say it's a breath of fresh air! No hippo's in the fast lane, no lane ends cut off for kids meaning 1 end hasnt got a wall to turn off, and there was no one else in the lane for half of it and when i did get joined they were actually good swimmers not getting in my way!


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> Oh and easy 2000m in the pool today.
> 
> 100m W/up
> 3x 100m of fists, catchup, fingerdrag with pull buoy


Care to elaborate on what these ^^^ are?

Are you using the Garmin to measure these?


----------



## chunkytfg

No garmin I just count the laps.

Fists






Catch up






Finger drag






HTH


----------



## alipman

got it....


----------



## andycole

39 mins on the turbo and 13 miles covered, was used as a comparison to my 5 mile run in 39 mins
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> 2400m in the pool this morning. tried a new pool and I have to say it's a breath of fresh air! No hippo's in the fast lane, no lane ends cut off for kids meaning 1 end hasnt got a wall to turn off, and there was no one else in the lane for half of it and when i did get joined they were actually good swimmers not getting in my way!


Add a 4.6 mile run in ~38 mins:thumb:


----------



## alipman

4.61 miles tonight in 31:16. Temperature has really dropped tonight and I think I might have to don the full length tights instead on my below-knee length ones. Felt my calves tighten early on. Probably need a bit of protection. Was down to 5.9 which is a cool enough.


----------



## chunkytfg

32 miles in 1hr45mins on the bike.

got a club swim session tonight so i'll be knackered b y the time i get into work


----------



## chunkytfg

Another club swim tonight

400m W/up with every 3rd length kick set

2x 50 kick on side ch on 8
2x 50 single arm ch on 25m
2x 50 fist then push and glide

5 x 200 off 4.45 with 1 hard 7 easy up to 5 hard 3 easy

2x ( 4x 25 1/2 max 1/2 EZ on .50 then 50 recovery off 1.15)

100 warm down

2100m all in taking 1 hour total.


----------



## jamest

3 mile run yesterday. First run after pulling my hamstring, felt it a bit and supposed to be playing football tomorrow but get the impression I should give it another week.


----------



## matt1206

11.7km run in 1:02:17 last night when I got home from work.

Cycled to work this morning
9.37km in 25 minutes. Quite a bit slower then the summer months, but first time I've been on the bike since August.


----------



## andycole

45 mins on the turbo, 17 miles, takes my total to 770 since I got it a year ago
Cheers
AC


----------



## jamest

5km row.


----------



## alipman

9.5 miles in the sun and mist this morning.
Just under 1:10. Getting to that tricky point of trying to work out what to wear.


----------



## chunkytfg

50 miles in 3hr15 mins this morning on the bike.


----------



## jamest

Pulled hamstring again so no running from me until 2012.


----------



## alipman

Not good Jamest.

How did you do that?
Anything specific you did or didnt do?


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Not good Jamest.
> 
> How did you do that?
> Anything specific you did or didnt do?


Pulled it two weeks ago playing football after sprinting down the line which probably was because I didn't warm up enough beforehand and although I felt alright yesterday I obviously wasn't fully healed.


----------



## chunkytfg

just a gentle jog today in the form of the City of Norwich Half Marathon!!!

Oh who am I kidding it was a total bithc of a day with a howling gale blowing you around something cronic!

Did it 1hr55min01secs over the line and 1hr52mins58 on the chip timing. Oh and my Garmin rekoned it was a bit long also!!! Lol


----------



## andycole

Due to a number of things (kids and work for 2) i've had to reduce the time I get for training recently 
On a plus I managed 11.4 miles in 30 mins on the turbo tonight so happy with that.
Cheers
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

Just a gentle 25 min 3 mile run this evening after work to stretch the legs after yesterday.

Going to swim tomorrow morning and probably a couple of hours on the bike lunchtime ish to take my months tally to 36 workouts!


----------



## alipman

10 mile steady run last night in 1:14.


----------



## chunkytfg

5.7 miles in 46 mins this evening. Was on pace for a sub 50min 10k but I'll save that for a day when I dont have an hours swim session to do this evebing 3 hours after the run after only having 5 hours sleep today after swapping to night shifts with 4 hours notice so was awake for over 24 hours prior to that 5 hours sleep! Knackered!

On the bright side I have done a total of 36 training sessions this month

25k total swim

101 miles ran

96 miles bike'd(need to up this but been having time off the bike for the last couple of months)


----------



## andycole

30 mins on the turbo and 10.7 more miles done
AC


----------



## chunkytfg

cracked 50 mins for 10k this morning. very chuffed

10k in 49mins37 secs


----------



## andycole

chunkytfg said:


> cracked 50 mins for 10k this morning. very chuffed
> 
> 10k in 49mins37 secs


Good effort matey!
AC:thumb:


----------



## jamest

Slow 5 mile run. 

Struggling with pretty much no exercise for a month and hamstring is still tender.


----------



## Bigpikle

Good steady & easy 101km ride today. Sunny but damn windy and cold. aria for 

Another 100kms will push me over 10,000km ridden this year, so looking forward to nailing that this week before we head out for another sunny week of riding in the mountains in Gran Canaria for Xmas.


----------



## alipman

No exercise for me until next Wednesday.
Had a Vasectomy on Thursday so I have to let the nuts rest...

I will give it a light jog on Wednesday so see how it is.
Nice...


----------



## chunkytfg

gentle 9 miles ran today in 1hr19 mins. feeling the strain after yesterdays struggle in the wind doing 38 miles on the bike!


----------



## chunkytfg

Done a nice 2.5k in the pool this morning in about an hour.


----------



## chunkytfg

35.76miles in 1hr53mins this morning on the bike.

First day out in full thermal kit today. Forgot the overshoes though and i regret thwe decision not to turn back! owww my feet hurt from the cold!


----------



## chunkytfg

2300m in the pool this morning then 6.1 mins in a little under 51 mins at lunch.

Got a nice long ride planned tomorrow but it's going to be COLD!!!!!!!! Brrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## chunkytfg

IT was most certainly cold!

but 66.4 miles in 3hr44mins this morning. was a lovely day and only the 1 puncture!


----------



## chunkytfg

Jeez have you guys gone into hibernation due to the cold or something?

10.33 miles ran in 1hr33mins this morning. Overcast a murky but when running thats perfect for me!


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> Jeez have you guys gone into hibernation due to the cold or something?


Not me. I have been "injured", see my previous post.

I did a small 1.5 mile run on Thursday, 2.3 miles on Friday, and will go for about 45 minutes today.

So taking it easy.


----------



## Bigpikle

Nice long rides both days this weekend after a week away. Takes me over 10,000km this year and almost 100,000m of climbing.


----------



## alipman

4.5 mile run this afternoon.
Nice and wet mud, a taste of things to come....


----------



## jamest

26 mile bike ride in the rain and dark.

Longest I have ever done and absolutely knackered and I only averaged around 8-9mph.


----------



## chunkytfg

2k in the pool this morning which should have been more but the only other person who got on the pool later in my swim was doused in perfume and made me gag every time she got near me!!!

Then 4.7 mile run this afternoon in 37 mins.


----------



## chunkytfg

2.5k in the pool this morning and have a 1hr turbo session scheduled in for this afternoon.


----------



## alipman

You got any photos of you as a work in progress. You certainly seem to be clocking up some miles on land and sea!


----------



## alipman

6.7 miles in the bloody wind.
Hard work.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> You got any photos of you as a work in progress. You certainly seem to be clocking up some miles on land and sea!


Sure

Circa 24st










Pre Triathlon @ 18st ish










Hoping to drop more to turn the above pic into a 'midway through' pic:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> 2.5k in the pool this morning and have a 1hr turbo session scheduled in for this afternoon.


Got roped into helping step-daughter bring the horses in this afternoon due to the wind so missed out on the Turbo session but planning on a 3 hour ride tomorrow to make up for it with the possibility of a run off the back of it.:thumb:


----------



## theshrew

Great work that is mate. 

Ive just started going swimming and the gym just over a month ago. 

How many lenghs is 2k then ? I go swimming in my lunch hour normally try to do 30 at least just depends on traffic on my way how much time i have.

Swimming isnt easy after ive been to the gym thats for sure


----------



## alipman

6 stone loss?
Thats impressive.

Its good to see these before and after photos. A real morale boost.


----------



## chunkytfg

theshrew said:


> Great work that is mate.
> 
> Ive just started going swimming and the gym just over a month ago.
> 
> How many lenghs is 2k then ? I go swimming in my lunch hour normally try to do 30 at least just depends on traffic on my way how much time i have.
> 
> Swimming isnt easy after ive been to the gym thats for sure


2k is 80 lengths of a 25 metre pool but if your gym is where the pool is I would doubt the pool is much over 18-20 metres as the shorter pools dont need a lifeguard on duty.



alipman said:


> 6 stone loss?
> Thats impressive.
> 
> Its good to see these before and after photos. A real morale boost.


God yes. It's been hard and the weight loss i'm now after is alot less forthcoming but I just have to stick to it and trust it will come off eventually!:thumb:


----------



## theshrew

Holly Molly 80 that's a long way. Mine has a gym yes but the pool is a 25m it has a grandstand the lot for the pool it very nice. 

I'm off work now till next year so hopefully I will be hammering the pool and gym


----------



## chunkytfg

well my new route this morning turned out to be about 10 miles short of what I thought it would be so just the 40 miles in 2hr13mins this morning. 

Will go out for a run this afternoon before it gets dark to make up for the 10 mile deficit!


----------



## chunkytfg

theshrew said:


> Holly Molly 80 that's a long way. Mine has a gym yes but the pool is a 25m it has a grandstand the lot for the pool it very nice.
> 
> I'm off work now till next year so hopefully I will be hammering the pool and gym


Soon adds up though. I tend to do 200-300m warm up (8-12 lengths) then another 3 lots of drills 3 times around with each drill being 100m so thats another 900m(36 lengths) you then get into your main set of maybe 100/200/400m sets off a certain time and before you know it you are knocking on the door of 100+ lengths.:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

chunkytfg said:


> well my new route this morning turned out to be about 10 miles short of what I thought it would be so just the 40 miles in 2hr13mins this morning.
> 
> *Will go out for a run this afternoon before it gets dark to make up for the 10 mile deficit!*


Done!

4.24miles in 34 mins:thumb:

Average HR of 178bpm though which is pretty high IMO!!!!:doublesho:lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

Just the 2.5k in the pool this morning


----------



## alipman

4 mile early morning run at 6 am today.
No snow...


----------



## chunkytfg

7.3miles in and hour this morning. Went through 10k in under 50 again which was nice considering the wind and how exposed the airbase I run on is!

Perfect timing also as it started snowing as I was cooling off in the conservatory.


----------



## alipman

Snow? where are you!
We aint gone none in Leicestershire...

wind is not a runners friend.....especially the people behind....


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Snow? where are you!
> We aint gone none in Leicestershire...
> 
> wind is not a runners friend.....especially the people behind....


Norfolk. Didnt settle in the end just went from rain to snow and back again all day.

The wind out on the Air base is a nightmare. It's a disused WW2 Airfield for Lancaster Bombers so is very exposed.

Here http://maps.google.com/maps?q=watto...near=Watton,+Norfolk,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=15

Good for running a set route for a set distance to be able to use as a guide for my pace


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> The wind out on the Air base is a nightmare. It's a disused WW2 Airfield for Lancaster Bombers so is very exposed.
> 
> Here http://maps.google.com/maps?q=watto...near=Watton,+Norfolk,+United+Kingdom&t=h&z=15
> 
> Good for running a set route for a set distance to be able to use as a guide for my pace


Seems to be nice and flat though. Around 10 metre variance in altitude around the area.

Round by me in a 1 mile radius there is a 50 metre variance.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Seems to be nice and flat though. Around 10 metre variance in altitude around the area.
> 
> Round by me in a 1 mile radius there is a 50 metre variance.


Oh god yes totally flat! Although the uphill bits always end up being into a headwind!

There is some nice rolling routes thought which involve and bit more up and down:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

just a gentle 23 miles in 1hr18mins this morning on some very icy roads! 

Saw 1 car on it's side and 1 in a ditch and my daughter had a mate killed in the ice along with another of her mates span her car on a straight bit of road due to cross winds with breaks in the hedge!


----------



## jamest

5km row.


----------



## jamest

3km row.


----------



## chunkytfg

10 miles in 1hr21mins ran in the cold crisp air.

Was nice


----------



## theshrew

Chunky your a machine ! 

I've been the gym this morning. 3 mile run 2 mile on xtrainer some 20 lengths of the pool and did my shoulders and back on the weights.


----------



## chunkytfg

Haha if only!!! 

Just committed to my goals for next year.

Although I did wimp out this morning when the alarm went off at 4am thinking I would get a decent run in before work at 7am! turned it off and went back to sleep!! lol

Will make up for it tonight with a decent run instead.


----------



## jamest

4.89mile run.


----------



## chunkytfg

5.2 mile run in 44mins


----------



## chunkytfg

Nothing to add but reply 2000!!! Wohoo

Here's to another 2000


----------



## jamest

3 mile run.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> more tonight:
> 
> 2:48, 5:38
> 2:56, 5:52
> 2:57, 5:57
> 2:57, 5:57


2:58, 5:58
2:53, 5:46
2:52, 5:43
2:52, 5:43


----------



## jammytask

First run for me in 12 weeks after an injury, only 6k but felt great to be out again.


----------



## jamest

Another 3 mile run.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> 2:58, 5:58
> 2:53, 5:46
> 2:52, 5:43
> 2:52, 5:43


What does that actually mean?

As for me 43 miles on the bike in 2hr20mins:thumb:


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> What does that actually mean?
> 
> As for me 43 miles on the bike in 2hr20mins:thumb:


2:58, 5:58
2:53, 5:46
2:52, 5:43
2:52, 5:43

oops, lack of clarity going on from my part.

2:58 for the 0.5 mile rep, which equates to 5:58 per mile pace.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> 2:58, 5:58
> 2:53, 5:46
> 2:52, 5:43
> 2:52, 5:43
> 
> oops, lack of clarity going on from my part.
> 
> 2:58 for the 0.5 mile rep, which equates to 5:58 per mile pace.


Ahh in that case thats good going. Are you doing the intervals with a view to getting quicker or just to break up the monotony of running you sometimes feel.


----------



## jamest

chunkytfg said:


> Ahh in that case thats good going. Are you doing the intervals with a view to getting quicker or just to break up the monotony of running you sometimes feel.


I think it's pace training to try and make all the reps about the same time rather than starting off far too quick only to find yourself buggered by the last rep.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> I think it's pace training to try and make all the reps about the same time rather than starting off far too quick only to find yourself buggered by the last rep.


Its about getting quicker. Training the body to work at a higher rate.
I have done the setting off far to quickly and suffered byt the end but this was better but more controlled.


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> Ahh in that case thats good going. Are you doing the intervals with a view to getting quicker or just to break up the monotony of running you sometimes feel.


Its hard work, so thanks, yes it is pretty good going.
Remember that under 6 minutes is good for me, but WR pace is 3:45 approx......

Sunday is the fun session for breaking the monotony.
Sessions are hard but necessary and I realise that I must do intervals to get quicker.


----------



## alipman

8 mile off road run today. Burn off what I am eating tomorrow


----------



## jamest

3 mile run yesterday.

Woke up and my ankle is hurting so no run today.


----------



## chunkytfg

Just a nice 9 mile run over to the parents house for lunch today.

Lovely day for it if a touch windy


----------



## alipman

No exercise for me since saturday, I got flu. Might get out on friday If i feel ok.
Great use of 10 days off work.


----------



## jamest

I have managed to get a tiny cut on the underside of one of my toes which has stopped me from running, rather annoying especially with all the time off work.


----------



## chunkytfg

40 miles on the bike today with a mate which made a change from the lonely training I usually get up too!

35 of the miles were lovely but the last 5 were seriously damp! I was very pleased for the full mudguards on my winter bike


----------



## jamest

3 mile run this morning as I had to be up early to get the rubbish out for collection.


----------



## chunkytfg

8.1 miles ran in 1hr10mins this morning. 

Struggled to get my HR under control though so spent best part of 40mins with it ~170bpm when it should have been ~155.

I think i'm suffering from the night shifts only getting about 4-5 hours kip each night all week.


----------



## alipman

5 miles In 40 mins this morning. 1 st run since 24th and the start of the flu. Back out tomorrow. Must knock off the xmas weight....


----------



## luke997

Thought I'll share my workouts - here's week's worth, taking advantage of free time:

Mon - Morning 13.5km Easy run, 4:24/km / Evening "gym"
Tue - 29km Long run, 4:40/km - slow due to black ice, bpm 148
Wed - Morning 13.5km Easy run, 4:33/km / Evening "gym"
Th - 10km Steady state run, 3:54, slow due to heavy wind/rain, bpm 165
Fri - 29km Long run, 4:25/km, due to cold bpm elevated to 154
Sat - Morning 19km Easy run, 4:32/km / Evening "gym"
Sun - 29km Long run, 4:24/km, due to cold bpm 157

"gym" is 10 series of 6 exercises at home (taking total 1.5h), each series is:
10 reps per each arm of ~32kg (70.5 pounds) dumbell bicep curls
100 reps rise calf/feet exercise - up and down with front of the feet on the edge of stair step
120 sit ups (100 straight + 20 crossed)
85 push ups
20 reps per each leg of going up/down 2 stair steps
100 reps of back/core exercises

I was mostly runner until started the gym routine ~2y ago with just 4 series of ca. 25-30% of the above, it worked a treat to prevent injuries from running and improved strength without adding much weight (gained ~2-3kg with just 2cm in the biceps & chest so it didn't slow my endurance).

With the dumbell I go from 8 reps after increasing its weight, when I get to ~14-16 I add 1.5kg-2.5kg and start with 8 again.
This got me from ~16kg 2y ago to just over 32kg now (keeping good form, standing, without any twisting or excessive body movements) which is not bad for my ~71 kg & 180cm.
As you can see biceps dumbell curl is the only strength/weight workout (just because I like it and want to find out how far I can go with it), the rest is endurance.

With the running I'm a bit slower than in the warmer months when I do solid 2 morning long runs per week (now just 1 per 1-2 weeks depending on the weather unless I have more time), 32-35km, occasionally cracking full marathon in just under 3h (2:57-2:59) when I feel like it.
Much prefer running outdoors but if the weather is really bad (weekends) and during the work week I use treadmill.


----------



## jamest

There are much better alternatives to sit ups - http://i.imgur.com/R8nh0.png

The numbers are based on the electrical signals of the muscles during the exercise, the higher the number being the more work the muscle is doing.

The bodyweight chin up though relies on proper technique rather than jumping around etc.


----------



## luke997

jamest said:


> There are much better alternatives to sit ups - http://i.imgur.com/R8nh0.png
> 
> The numbers are based on the electrical signals of the muscles during the exercise, the higher the number being the more work the muscle is doing.


Thanks for the link, very interesting!

Will have a look at other abs options - chin up bar is a no go for me (wooden door frames), use to have one though few years back in old place with metal frames - I use to pull myself up and then 8-10 reps of raising legs (knees straight) as close to the chest as possible - have to say this was a killer for lower abs indeed!


----------



## alipman

luke997 said:


> Thought I'll share my workouts - here's week's worth, taking advantage of free time:
> 
> Mon - Morning 13.5km Easy run, 4:24/km / Evening "gym"
> Tue - 29km Long run, 4:40/km - slow due to black ice, bpm 148
> Wed - Morning 13.5km Easy run, 4:33/km / Evening "gym"
> Th - 10km Steady state run, 3:54, slow due to heavy wind/rain, bpm 165
> Fri - 29km Long run, 4:25/km, due to cold bpm elevated to 154
> Sat - Morning 19km Easy run, 4:32/km / Evening "gym"
> Sun - 29km Long run, 4:24/km, due to cold bpm 157


Lots of running going on here!



luke997 said:


> I was mostly runner until started the gym routine


 Still looks like you are a runner now!

It looks like you are rather advanced than a bit of a beginner.
I trust you compete?


----------



## luke997

alipman said:


> Lots of running going on here!
> Still looks like you are a runner now!


It's just because I had more time on my hands (legs , during regular work week I run 4 times and exercise 3.



alipman said:


> It looks like you are rather advanced than a bit of a beginner.
> I trust you compete?


I used to compete few years back, running 12-13 times per week, cracking ~150-170km but every time I got toward end of speed phase - I ended up with some injury - so never got a chance for a good time, best was 10k in 32:35 on a tempo run.

Now I run and exercise just for myself, to stay fit & healthy for as long as possible  Of course it's nice to have decent endurance, speed and core strength too (for an average Joe at my age that is


----------



## jamest

luke997 said:


> Thanks for the link, very interesting!
> 
> Will have a look at other abs options - chin up bar is a no go for me (wooden door frames), use to have one though few years back in old place with metal frames - I use to pull myself up and then 8-10 reps of raising legs (knees straight) as close to the chest as possible - have to say this was a killer for lower abs indeed!


I am the same with the chin ups due to door frames so I have been doing bodysaws instead. Took 5 days before the pain had gone the first time I did it and that was only 10 reps.


----------



## luke997

jamest said:


> I am the same with the chin ups due to door frames so I have been doing bodysaws instead. Took 5 days before the pain had gone the first time I did it and that was only 10 reps.


Going to try that one tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## alipman

luke997 said:


> It's just because I had more time on my hands (legs , during regular work week I run 4 times and exercise 3.
> 
> I used to compete few years back, running 12-13 times per week, cracking ~150-170km but every time I got toward end of speed phase - I ended up with some injury - so never got a chance for a good time, best was 10k in 32:35 on a tempo run.
> 
> Now I run and exercise just for myself, to stay fit & healthy for as long as possible  Of course it's nice to have decent endurance, speed and core strength too (for an average Joe at my age that is


100 miles per week. serious....

Where do you run as you look at the same pattern, 10k and 29k. Defined routes, good for measuring workout performance.

looks like we have a new source of running know how!


----------



## luke997

alipman said:


> 100 miles per week. serious....


It comes easy enough if you have a goal... downsides are it is easy to get injured with that sort of mileage, need to change shoes every 3-4 weeks, especially when running on hard surfaces (as I learned the hard way through bad hip injury)



alipman said:


> Where do you run as you look at the same pattern, 10k and 29k. Defined routes, good for measuring workout performance.


I live in the country side and have a few routes.
One for long run, circle of a sort with few optional loops which allows me to go from 20k to full 42.19k depends how I feel/how much time I have.
Another for 13-20k easy runs, and few for 10k tempo, shorter for 8-6k tempo and nice stretch of little used flat road close to home for tempo intervals and speed work.
Garmin Forerunner GPS (using Training Centre to record workouts) + nice views + mp3 audiobooks keep me entertained during long/easy runs, without it could be boring :thumb:
On tempo or intervals I don't listen to anything, to stay more focused and be aware of cars (on long/easy runs it's easy to hear them even with earphones).



alipman said:


> looks like we have a new source of running know how!


Over the years I've learned through trials and errors but my eureka moment and most improvements came when I discovered this:

http://www.mcmillanrunning.com/index.php/articlePages/page/22

Running is very individual and you can't fit everyone into the same plan but Greg's principles hold up for majority of middle to long distance runners, so if you're looking into racing, this is a good source for a plan.


----------



## alipman

I have looked at the McMillan site, gives a useful pace calculator which I found to be quite spot on, for my speed anyway, for intervals.

Anyway, 8 miles run today, trying to get over my week long bout of flu since Xmas day.
Struggled a bit today after a 5 mile slobber yesterday.


----------



## andycole

5k on the treadmill tonight in 26 mins, being back on the treadmill is defo harder than my daylight road runs
Cheers
AC


----------



## alipman

12 mile run today. 1:32. Hard work. 
Not many people doing any workouts?


----------



## luke997

This week's lot - back to work so lighter load.

Mon - Morning 19.5km Easy run, 4:18/km bpm 152 / Evening "gym"
Tue - Treadmill Easy run 15km @ 15km/h
Wed - Evening "gym"
Th - Treadmill Progression run 13k @ 15km/h + 2k @ 16km/h
Fri - Evening "gym"
Sat - 29km Long run, 4:20/km, bpm 159
Sun - 19.5km Easy run, 4:12/km bpm 160


----------



## chunkytfg

GEntle week this week with 3 runs totalling 23 miles and 1 run of 40 miles.

Still not got in the pool though which needs addressing next week as I need a week of running as the pain in the front of the left shin is getting worse on longer runs so I need to give it time to heal.


----------



## jamest

Wed was 60 mins of football, mostly sprint drills. Then 70 mins yesterday in a match where I managed to get injured again.

I don't think I'm supposed to be doing this marathon in April, everytime I start training I get injured.


----------



## theshrew

Last weeks was 

Tue half mile swim 
Wed half mile swim 
Thurs Gym weights and 30 min running 15 min bike 
Sat gym weights x 2 sessions as i missed a day and 30 min running 

Im going to have to fiddle with my workouts now as ive got a puppy i need to go home at lunch times to see to her rather than going swimming if nobody is at home. 

Dont really want to cut out swimming but might have to go more times in the gym at night. Will have to see how it pans out for now.

My aim is to carry on loosing weight nearly 3 stone gone now. Up the running slightly each week im willing but im finding my lungs aint at the moment. To many smokes i think.


----------



## alipman

Intervals last night.
Struggled a bit and still affected by by my cold with Catarrh on my chest but worth doing all the same.
4 x 800 metre intervals:
1 2:54
2: 2:54
3: 2:59
4: 2:56

Switched over to using metric instead of miles so getting my head round what that means time wise.


----------



## theshrew

Mon did my chest and back 30min run 
Tue 30min run and 15min x trainer 
Today 1/2 mile swim


----------



## luke997

10km Steady State Run outdoors yesterday (+ 1k warm up and 1k cool down)
36:50 @ 167bpm
Faster than expected but felt great, controlled and steady (constant 3:41/km despite hills/wind). 
I guess less severe wind/rain than last few times helped a lot...



alipman said:


> Intervals last night.
> [...]
> Switched over to using metric instead of miles so getting my head round what that means time wise.


Good workout, how long breaks did you do between intervals?

Personal preference, but I find using metric much easier...


----------



## alipman

luke997 said:


> 10km Steady State Run outdoors yesterday (+ 1k warm up and 1k cool down)
> 36:50 @ 167bpm
> Faster than expected but felt great, controlled and steady (constant 3:41/km despite hills/wind).
> I guess less severe wind/rain than last few times helped a lot...
> 
> Good workout, how long breaks did you do between intervals?
> 
> Personal preference, but I find using metric much easier...


I go for 1/2 the intervals distance as recovery. so used to be 1/2 mile with 1/4 mile recovery, now 800 metres and 400 recovery.

Wind is the worst thing for me. Rain is not so bad but a head wind always is tough.

I used to work in miles per hour, then switched to pace/mile, and have swopped again to pace km so adjusting ones mind.

36:50, I could do that!

on my bike....


----------



## chunkytfg

Finally got back in the pool today! First time in best part of a month.

Only did 2k but took it fairly easy just while i'm getting back into it.

Another swim tomorrow morning then a turbo session in the afternoon;


----------



## alipman

Hill repeats tonight. 4 x 250 metres. 
Pace of 5:59, 5:55,5:55 and 5:37 mile.


----------



## chunkytfg

Yesterday did 2400m in the pool in the morning then an hour on the turbo trainer in the evening along to 'Fight Club' Sufferfest videos which are a godsend to stop me getting bored beyond belief.

GOing to try out my leg tonight going for a very gentle jog to see if the pain comes back after i've rested it all week.


----------



## jamest

Did 3 lots of hill runs this morning (-1 deg C, chilly).

Hill itself was 155m long with an ascent of 14m. After each run up the hill I did a 500m round run back to the bottom of the hill again.


----------



## alipman

11 mile run. 7:35 mile pace. Started at 0.1 degrees and ended up at a barmy 5 when i got back.
Very slippery when the ice melted and mud became slippery. Not great when my feet were 'patting' the ground trying to stsy up going diwnhill.


----------



## luke997

Good running guys, keep it up!

Here's my lot for this week (just finished):

Mon - Evening "gym"
Tue - Steady State Run 10km, 36:50 @167bpm
Wed - Evening "gym"
Th - Morning 19.5km Easy run / Evening 1h Move Fitness + Treadmill Easy run 15km @ 15km/h
Fri - Evening "gym"
Sat - 29km Long run, 4:15/km, bpm 151
Sun - 29km Long run, 4:09/km, bpm 148 / Evening "gym"

Good week, happy with 10k SSR and surprised by faster pace and lower bpm on today's Long Run, despite being 2nd in a row, low temp and slightly slippery roads, it felt easy too.


----------



## Ross

2 mile walk.


----------



## jamest

8 mile run in 1 hour 10 mins.

Part of the route was pitch black, it is really hard to run in a straight line when you are blind.


----------



## christhesparky

2 mile brisk walk tonight


----------



## alipman

Short run tonight, aimed for 4 x 1 mile intervals but couldn't manage more than 2. 6:22 & 6:27 until I wussed out.


----------



## jamest

Football training. Was unfortunately very light fitness wise.


----------



## alipman

Quick 3.5 mile run in the moist evening air.


----------



## jamest

8 mile run.


----------



## chunkytfg

Not a bad week but it seems the running is still causing me issues!

Monday - 1hr swim and 6 miles ran
Tuesday - 23 mile bike in 1hr15min
Wednesday - 4.5mile run 37 mins
Friday - 50 min swim then 1hr Pilates Session
Saturday - 38 miles bike 2 hours
Sunday - 6.2 miles 50 mins.


----------



## luke997

This week's lot - took advantage of couple days off:

Mon - Treadmill Easy run 16km @ 16km/h
Tue - Evening "gym"
Wed - Day off
Th - Morning 29km Long run, 4:25/km / Evening "gym"
Fri - Morning 29km Long run
Sat - Morning 29km Long run, 4:25/km / Evening "gym"
Sun - 20km Easy run 4:08/km


----------



## alipman

10miles this morning, but both my calves and thighs, quads, were seriously aching.

Very odd, never had it before, not like that. Maybe it was the longer down hill parts that meant I was going at under 6 min mile that caused the pain later on. Who knows?


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> 10miles this morning, but both my calves and thighs, quads, were seriously aching.
> 
> Very odd, never had it before, not like that. Maybe it was the longer down hill parts that meant I was going at under 6 min mile that caused the pain later on. Who knows?


Not stretching enough?

I never used to stretch but my legs always ached afterwards which I thought was normal. Since I started stretching I don't get any aching anymore.

Got some new running shoes yesterday, won't be able to give them a go until Thursday though.


----------



## Matt.

Which did you get James?


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Not stretching enough?
> 
> I never used to stretch but my legs always ached afterwards which I thought was normal. Since I started stretching I don't get any aching anymore.
> 
> Got some new running shoes yesterday, won't be able to give them a go until Thursday though.


I don't think so. I have stretched the same way for the last two years.

I will see how I go on Tuesday night.

New shoes? What ya get?


----------



## jamest

Matt. said:


> Which did you get James?





alipman said:


> I don't think so. I have stretched the same way for the last two years.
> 
> I will see how I go on Tuesday night.
> 
> New shoes? What ya get?


Mizuno Wave Nexus. My old running shoes were able to fold in half as all the internal padding had gone.


----------



## chunkytfg

NOt often I do such a big session so I thought i'd make a change from the weekly updates i'd been doing.

3750m in the pool this morning!!!

500 W/up
500 Drills
100m with 30, 200m with 45, 400m with 60, 800m with 90, 400m with 60, 200m with 45, 100m with 30.
50m cool down

Took about 1hr40 mins all in so thats good news for my idea of a 90 min Ironman swim!


----------



## alipman

Sounds tough work. Now you got to jump on your bike for 5 hours and then pop a marathon in for luck.....


----------



## jamest

Went for a run last night but started suffering with shin splints so had a slow walk back home.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Sounds tough work. Now you got to jump on your bike for 5 hours and then pop a marathon in for luck.....


Yep:tumbleweed:

:wall:

To be fair though the wetsuit will make a huge difference. It's like swimming with a pull buoy your body is just held in such a flatter position you glide so much further each stroke so you can really relax into it.

rest day for me today as i've just finished my first night shift so i'm knackered and also it is chucking it down and whislt I dont mind it raining when out on the bike or running not when the rain is this heavy!


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Intervals last night.
> Struggled a bit and still affected by by my cold with Catarrh on my chest but worth doing all the same.
> 4 x 800 metre intervals:
> 1 2:54
> 2: 2:54
> 3: 2:59
> 4: 2:56
> 
> Switched over to using metric instead of miles so getting my head round what that means time wise.


So, 4 x 0.5 mile intervals.
1: 2:49, 5:39 pace
2: 2:51, 5:42
3: 2:54, 5:50
4: 2:51, 5:42

Nice to be back hitting these times. Time for a shower.


----------



## SteveyG

1hr Spinning then 7km swim.


----------



## chunkytfg

SteveyG said:


> 1hr Spinning then 7km swim.


Eitehr you are proper quick in a pool or you have the patience of a saint!!!!:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

chunkytfg said:


> Eitehr you are proper quick in a pool or you have the patience of a saint!!!!:doublesho:thumb:


It's boring as hell, but I can do 7km in about 2 hours. Helps if there is a fitty swimming in the same lane though :thumb: I definitely need to get a waterproof mp3 player as I do the same every Tuesday night while my partner does swimfit in the diving pool.


----------



## alipman

6 mile run tonight. Got badminton match tomorrow so have to not do too much.


----------



## luke997

Good Steady State Run on the treadmill tonight.

15k in 52.34 @169bpm (steady pace, 10k time 35.02).

Definitely faster and feeling better than if I were to run in snow which fell tonight...


----------



## alipman

Not bad I guess.....

I presume you are in Scotland due to the snow.


----------



## luke997

alipman said:


> Not bad I guess.....


Can't complain... far cry from my faster days when I use to do workouts like 10x1k on 1min break wth 3:02 average pace, cracking 2:50 on the last one. - but on the upside I had no injury since I've changed my ways and feeling/looking way better...



alipman said:


> I presume you are in Scotland due to the snow.


Yeah, we got some snow in central Scotland yesterday....

Having checked the weather I think I need to put the ice skates on for tomorrow long run :lol:


----------



## alipman

luke997 said:


> Can't complain... far cry from my faster days when I use to do workouts like 10x1k on 1min break wth 3:02 average pace, cracking 2:50 on the last one. - but on the upside I had no injury since I've changed my ways and feeling/looking way better...
> 
> Yeah, we got some snow in central Scotland yesterday....
> 
> Having checked the weather I think I need to put the ice skates on for tomorrow long run :lol:


I can do 2:49 for my last interval. It is 800 metres and I only do 4 of them :lol:

Loughborough wont have any snow for me to worry about.


----------



## luke997

This week's lot:

Mon - Morning 11km Recovery 4:45/km, bpm 137 / Evening "gym"
Tue - Treadmill Easy run 16km @ 16km/h @160bpm
Wed - Evening "gym"
Th - Treadmill Steady State Run 15km, 52:34, 3:30/km @169bpm
Fri - Evening "gym"
Sat - 29km Long run, 4:15/km, bpm 147, Black ice
Sun - 29km Long run, 4:09/km, bpm 154, Black ice


----------



## alipman

12.10 mile run this morning in 1:33:32.
Slippery in places with the mud but nice all the same.


----------



## chunkytfg

This weeks lot

Mon- swim 1hr40mins 3750m, mix of hard and easy
Tues - Rest
Wed - Bike 2hr, 33miles, easy
Swim club 2000m Very hard!!!
Thurs - Rest
Fri - Swim 2900m
Sat- Bike 2hr 39 miles, 40min TT effort in middle
Sunday - Run, 1hr35min, 10.88 miles. LSR

Shifts meant I missed a day putting in another rest day this week but on the up side the ~11mile run today was done with zero pain so I'm going to say my ankle is now healed so i'm well chuffed and can go into this weeks training with the gusto it deserves being off for the week!


----------



## jamest

90 minutes of football and have tweaked my hamstring again (left one this time as opposed to the right).

Did a 5.7 mile run Saturday morning.


----------



## silverback

some impressive "dude sweat" being shed in here :lol: bloody hell lads,i would kill to be able to jog a mile


----------



## alipman

4 intervals of 0.18 miles (290 metres) hills.
58,59,60,60 seconds.

Hard work. Some other chap was up there doing it as well. I managed to time it so we didn't race. Would have got whupped maybe.


----------



## alipman

Tonight was 4 x 1 mile intervals which I was aiming at around 6:20-6:30 per interval.

It was -2 when I went out and I wasn't feeling so good about it, especially as my last mile interval session ended after 2 @ 6:30 or so each. Confidence was low but tonight was good and felt good.
I ensured I didn't go off too fast for the first mile and aimed to remain steady.
The detail:
6:13 bit too fast but felt ok
6:29 bit too slow but that's life
6:21
6:22

So chuffed really.

It was -3.4 when I got back.


----------



## luke997

This week's lot:

Mon - Morning 20km Recovery 4:27/km, bpm 139 / Evening "gym"
Tue - Morning 20km Recovery 4:27/km, bpm 140
Wed - Evening "gym"
Th - Treadmill Easy run 16km @ 16km/h @155bpm
Fri - Evening "gym"
Sat - 29km Long run, 4:10/km, bpm 147, Windy
Sun - 29km Long run, 4:05/km, bpm 149, Icy

Overall happy with the week, lower bpm at better pace despite wind/ice - I guess my VO2 improved and getting body fat to 4-5% must have helped too.


----------



## alipman

7 miles in the snow. Wasnt bad even on the compacted parts. All off road though.

Photos


----------



## chunkytfg

My week- 

Mon - Rest day
Tues - 6.2mile run 52 mins
Wed - 2.5k swim, 45min Turbo into 2mile run brick session
Thurs - 2.7k swim, 32mile bike in 1hr45mins
Fri - 6.5mile run in 55mins
Sat - 44mile bike in 2hr41mins
Sun - 7.2 mile run in 1hr4mins.

Pretty good week of base training. Next week is the last week of base training and then it ramps up in intensity and time/distance!


----------



## alipman

10 miles steady run tonight in 1:10:50 which was 7:05 mile. Really chuffed with that. Now -4.0.......


----------



## luke997

alipman said:


> 10 miles steady run tonight in 1:10:50 which was 7:05 mile. Really chuffed with that. Now -4.0.......


Good work!

I've done another Steady State Run on the treadmill last night.

15k in 52:31 @164bpm, very happy, bpm dropped by 5bpm in less than 2 weeks.

Using Firstbeat Athlete now with R-R HR recording on my Garmin 610 rather than Training Center, much better software will report more in few weeks once it has more data to analyse...


----------



## alipman

Tar.

What does the firstbeat thing do that Garmin training centre doesn't?
I only upload workouts to Garmin for a record.


----------



## luke997

alipman said:


> Tar.
> 
> What does the firstbeat thing do that Garmin training centre doesn't?
> I only upload workouts to Garmin for a record.


Check their website,it does much,much more.
By analysing your r-r bpm (time from beat to beat rather than bpm from time to time) and clever algorithms it is able to tell you how hard you should train to get optimal rest from previous effort and provide correct stimulus on the next session for progress.
If you can provide more information (VO2,max,min HR) it is quite accurate, so rather than just to record workouts you can plan smarter to avoid over/under training.
They have good whitepapers on their website how it all works.
There are even more accurate ways but require significantly more resources than this -it is as close to ideal as practical for non pro athlete you can get.


----------



## alipman

Thats way too advanced for a slowcoach like me. I might have a read.


----------



## alipman

12 mile run this morning. Took ages but the ice has compacted and makes it slippery but hey, fine by me to go slower. Next week should see the ice melt, so I will have to work harder. Oh well. Good week for running this week.

2 new pairs of New Balance trainers, one for road and the other for trail. Feel nice.
Also a new pair of running tights cos the misses put a hole in one of mine.


----------



## luke997

This week's lot:

Mon - Evening "gym"
Tue - Treadmill Steady State Run 15km in 52:31 bpm 164
Wed - Evening "gym"
Th - Easy run 20km, 04:05/km bpm 147
Fri - Evening "gym"
Sat - 29km Long run, 4:15/km, bpm 145, 
Sun - 26.5km Long run, 4:05/km, bpm 148


----------



## chunkytfg

This week

Mon - Rest
Tues - 8.8mile run 1hr16min
Wed - 45min turbo/ 22min run Brick Session
Thurs - 2.5k 1hr swim, 1hr18min 24mile bike
Fri - 6.3mile 52min run
Sat - Rest due to 7am-7pm work shift
Sun - 40.5mile 2hr18min bike.

Todays bike should have been a 3hour bike but at 2hr20mins this happened










So do I build up a TT bike with the components or just rebuild the winter bike with a new frame?


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tonight was 4 x 1 mile intervals which I was aiming at around 6:20-6:30 per interval.
> 
> It was -2 when I went out and I wasn't feeling so good about it, especially as my last mile interval session ended after 2 @ 6:30 or so each. Confidence was low but tonight was good and felt good.
> I ensured I didn't go off too fast for the first mile and aimed to remain steady.
> The detail:
> 6:13 bit too fast but felt ok
> 6:29 bit too slow but that's life
> 6:21
> 6:22
> 
> So chuffed really.
> 
> It was -3.4 when I got back.


Same drill tonight:

6:18
6:15
6:26
6:19

First and third were into a head wind, and second and fourth were with a tail wind.


----------



## alipman

7 miles tonight. More of recovery/steady run as I had a badminton match last night.


----------



## chunkytfg

This weeks lot-

Mon - Run, 1hr15min, 8.6miles
Tues - Swim, 1hr5min, 3k + Run, 45min, 5.2miles
Wed - Bike, 1hr,39min, 28.7miles
Thurs - Swim, 1hr10mins, 3k + Bike, 1hr25min, 23miles
Fri - Run, 58min, 6.9miles
Sat - Brick session with Bike, 2hr28min, 45.2miles into Run, 15mins, 1.8miles.
Sun - Run, 1hr15mins, 8.9miles

First week of the 'build phase' of my training and it went well other than a missed swim on friday due to work commitments.


----------



## alipman

11 mile run in maldon today. Swapped loughborough for Essex. Nice and sunny, cold, which was fine, but the wind on the return was really strong


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> So, 4 x 0.5 mile intervals.
> 1: 2:49, 5:39 pace
> 2: 2:51, 5:42
> 3: 2:54, 5:50
> 4: 2:51, 5:42
> 
> Nice to be back hitting these times. Time for a shower.


Tonight, same drill

2:54
2:46
2:57
2:57


----------



## jamest

Did a 3 mile run earlier, had a chesty cough the last week.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 10 miles steady run tonight in 1:10:50 which was 7:05 mile. Really chuffed with that. Now -4.0.......


Tonight I did another 10 mile steady run.
1:09:54. I was conscious on to going off too fast, for me anyway, and has secretly wanted to get in under 1h:10m, which I just did. Hard work, but feels good once done.

I got ironing to do now but Man U are under the cosh so got something to iron too!


----------



## jamest

Football training last night and cycled to and from work. Really struggled on the way back only managed to average 7.5mph which is extremely poor.


----------



## alipman

9.5 mile this afternoon. Sun was shining and temp about 13. just nice. better than the cold weather for sure.


----------



## jamest

3 mile run Saturday morning then 90 minutes of football on Sunday.


----------



## pooma

I've been back in the gym for a couple of weeks now and feeling good, just weights as not a fan of pounding the treadmill, I need to sort out my diet and cut back on the beer. Cardio comes from riding my bike and I've just done my first ride out for 2012, 17 miles and my legs are feeling it, looking forward to the lighter mornings and nights so I can get back to cycling to work which equates to 13 miles a day plus any recreational mileage, as I'm not able to ride to work everyday I look forward to my rides out on my days off.


----------



## jamest

Hour football training last night.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tonight, same drill
> 
> 2:54
> 2:46
> 2:57
> 2:57


Last night was repeats again.

2:49
2:54
2:53
2:55

Job done.


----------



## alipman

8 mile run in Rainy and windy Maldon yesterday.


----------



## jamest

4.2miles Saturday morning, pain in my shins.

Football match on Sunday morning. Shins fine, ankle hurt.


----------



## alipman

5 mile run last night. Don't fancy tonight as its going to rain and be windy...


----------



## jamest

3 mile run yesterday morning and another 3 mile run this morning. Have football training tonight then will try to do some longer runs on Friday and Saturday.

I have a 21 mile (can fall back to 15 mile) run scheduled for 25 March but am struggling to keep running for 3 at the moment, getting pain in my shins.


----------



## chunkytfg

Had a really good week this week.

Monday - Swim 3k 85mins
Tuesday - Swim 3.1K 80mins, Run 7miles 1hour
Wednesday - Swim 2.1k 1hour TriClub swim session.
Thursday - Swim 2.5k 55mins(knackered from swim session wed), Bike 27miles 1hour27mins
Friday - Swim 3.7k 1hour15mins, Run 7.3miles 1hour2mins
Saturday - Bike 3hr38mins 63miles into Run 2.8miles 25mins
Sunday - Run 7.6 miles 1hour5mins

Felt great for all of it bar the thursday morning swim after the club swim the night before and working a night shift between them! PLus my legs felt like lead this morning so my run was proper hard work but all in all a really good week.


----------



## alipman

5 miles on Friday night and 8.7 miles cross country today in 1:03.

Temperature was 20.6 degrees. So rather hot.

Nice to be out in the vest and shorts.


----------



## jamest

4 mile on Friday.

9.7 mile on Saturday.

Football match on Sunday followed by 11 holes of golf.


----------



## luke997

Posted by mistake...


----------



## alipman

4 mile last night and 5 tonight as I won't run again until Saturday.


----------



## jamest

3 mile run yesterday. Was hoping to do 10 miles today but ended up working all day on my day off. Had football training this evening.


----------



## alipman

11 mile run this morning in a warming Essex.


----------



## Matt.

When I run I find it hard to keep running. I have to have a breather every 5 mins or so. 

Is there any way I can train my body to help me keep running longer?


----------



## chunkytfg

Another good week finishing with a cracking weekends effort IMO

Monday - Rest day
Tuesday - 1hr swim 3km
Wednesday - 1hr20min Bike 24miles
Thursday - 1hr swim 3km, 1hr10min bike 21miles
Friday - 1hr10mins Swim 3.2km, 51min run 6.1miles
Saturday - 4hour Bike 68miles straight into 10km run in 55mins
Sunday - 1hr20mins run 9 miles


----------



## chunkytfg

Matt. said:


> When I run I find it hard to keep running. I have to have a breather every 5 mins or so.
> 
> Is there any way I can train my body to help me keep running longer?


Simple way is to either HTFU or slow down a bit:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Slow down. What pace are you running for these 5 minutes?

I would say that if you are only able to go for 5 minutes then you are running too fast. Do you feel like you are going as hard as you can?


----------



## Matt.

TBH, I dont think i'm running all that fast. 

Tonight I ran 5.25miles in 52:55

Thats a mix of running and walking fast. When I walk fast, thats my breather

What is HTFU?


----------



## Tips

*H*arden
*T*he
*F****
*U*p


----------



## Matt.

I thought it was Hurry th...

:lol:


----------



## Barchettaman

40 min swim, culminating in a 500m freestyle TT. Did this in 7'35", hoping to get under 7'30" but it's a PB so the winter of training is paying off.
Then 60km on the Tri bike, first outing this spring, the biffon is hurting tonight. Need to toughen up a bit.


----------



## Tips

I guess you could apply that to a treadmill


----------



## Porta

5 kilometer cross country skiiing. This is tough! I am training for a race(31 km) next saturday, and the last time I was cross country skiing was in the late 80s.


----------



## chunkytfg

Matt. said:


> TBH, I dont think i'm running all that fast.
> 
> Tonight I ran 5.25miles in 52:55
> 
> Thats a mix of running and walking fast. When I walk fast, thats my breather
> 
> What is HTFU?


No you are right that isnt that quick however what is your actual running pace not your overall pace?

I would expect anything faster than 9min/mile to be unsustainable at that overall pace IMO. I run not alot faster than that(50mins 6.2miles) and struggle to sustain anything much quicker than 8.15min/mile.

Hope that helps

Also remember it never gets easier you just go for longer or you get faster!:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Matt, when you run, are you feeling that you are running as fast as you can go?
Or are you trying to go at a comfortable pace?

I would say try to slow down you actual running so that you can run the whole distance, or at least half of it without stopping.


----------



## SteveTDCi

7.2 mile bike ride in just over 30 mins, max speed 36.5mph woooohooo slowest was stationary :lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

Cracking ride this evening

41miles in 2hour8mins at 19.2mph Av. 

Got to love those warmer evenings with virtually no wind.


----------



## alipman

Here's to warmer evenings and lighter ones too!


----------



## Matt.

alipman said:


> Matt, when you run, are you feeling that you are running as fast as you can go?
> Or are you trying to go at a comfortable pace?
> 
> I would say try to slow down you actual running so that you can run the whole distance, or at least half of it without stopping.


I'm not going as fast as I can!

I run at what I think is a comfortable pace, but obviously not.

Tonight I ran 4.77 miles in 39:52

It was easier tonight for some reason


----------



## alipman

Perhaps back the speed off a bit and build up some distance.


----------



## alipman

That's almost 8 mins per mile. That ain't that slow.


----------



## alipman

12 mile run this morning. Temperature was a dizzy 18. Hot!


----------



## andycole

Lincoln 10k run today in 47:25, 2 mins slower than last year but on antibiotics for a throat and chest infection so happy with the time.
Cheers
AC


----------



## RedCloudMC

Just an hour on the bike followed by an hour upper body weights.


----------



## alipman

3.1 mile tonight in 19:37 which was good. I had done the first mile in 6:55 or so.


----------



## SteveTDCi

5.75 miles in 24 mins tonight on the bike


----------



## SteveTDCi

Another 7.5 miles tonight


----------



## alipman

12.16 miles today in 1:30:51. Nice weather for it.


----------



## Porta

31 kilometer cross country skiing under just 4 hours.


----------



## alipman

13.38 mile cross country fun run today. 1:43....


----------



## alipman

A shorter 6.7 mile run today as I a off the Wales tomorrow for a week and running will be a bit different as I don't know where and when I can run.


----------



## Spoony

First run for me after a long lay off, I've had issues with my ankle ligamnets - tore them and been a long way back to full fitness.

3.07miles in around about 25mins


----------



## Ross

4 ish mile walk.


----------



## alipman

Been down to St David's in west Wales. 2 runs along the coastal path. An 8 mile and a 10 mile run. Really up and down which was good but hard. Took quite a few photos for it.


----------



## jamest

Did the Brighton Marathon today. Hadn't run for a month previous and probably shouldn't of done the event, but I said I would so I did. Did it in around 4hrs52.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Did the Brighton Marathon today. Hadn't run for a month previous and probably shouldn't of done the event, but I said I would so I did. Did it in around 4hrs52.


Well done, great you got round in a pretty good time!

11 miles for me today, seems a bit paltry in comparison...


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Well done, great you got round in a pretty good time!
> 
> 11 miles for me today, seems a bit paltry in comparison...


Would of loved to have swapped with you. Quite happy with myself as it was also the first time I have done more than 9 miles of constant running (ended up doing 14.5 miles before needing to walk)


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Would of loved to have swapped with you.


No way....:lol:

Keep my baby run.


----------



## alipman

short run last night in the rain.
just under 5 miles but need to start working on 2x2 mile at 10k pace.

Only did 2x1 mile last night as it was quite late but 6:14 and 6:01 pace. Tomorrow night will be 2x2 mile which is going to be a bit of a ball breaker.


----------



## alipman

4 x 0.5 mile intervals tonight at 5:58 pace. Pretty consistent but a few seconds slower.


----------



## alipman

10 miles this afternoon in mighty Maldon!
7:23 pace which as all reet.


----------



## alipman

4.85 mile in 33:31 of off road fun. 6:55 pace.

Last time I did this was last June and I did it in 34:02.

splits were these laps:
3.1 mile 1.84 mile
June 21:41 12:19
Today 21:38 11:53

I did take it a little easy on the first 3.1 mile, so room for improvement, but perhaps about 5 sec per mile for this part.


----------



## alipman

4x1 mile intervals. Splits were:

6:24
6:21
6:23
6:22


----------



## alipman

11 mile run in the rain this afternoon. Really slippery and I got really wet feet. A nice hot shower helped though.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 4.85 mile in 33:31 of off road fun. 6:55 pace.
> 
> Last time I did this was last June and I did it in 34:02.
> 
> splits were these laps:
> 3.1 mile 1.84 mile
> June 21:41 12:19
> Today 21:38 11:53
> 
> I did take it a little easy on the first 3.1 mile, so room for improvement, but perhaps about 5 sec per mile for this part.


I set the garmin on Virtual Partner to race against this workout. Despite the slippery mud I managed to beat it.
3.1 mile was 21:23
Finish was 11:34 later. 
32:58 overall, so 33 seconds quicker, and I did try. 6:47 overall.

Knackered now though.


----------



## alipman

11 miles run in Maldon this afternoon.

No one else doing any workouts or are you just not posting?
I seem to be making it my thread!


----------



## J1ODY A

You run alot.... I only run off road with my dog but this weather it is extremely muddy so given it a miss. Running in the gym though, normal 2-3 km in 15 mins or so.


----------



## jamest

I haven't been running since the marathon, although I did a 5km park run.

Started doing weights down a local gym around 3 weeks ago. Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday.

Have also done a couple of short rows.


----------



## alipman

Running In mud Is hard work....


----------



## robz

8.75 miles on the bike today, and according to map-my-ride, only 250 odd calories burned! Not bad though


----------



## alipman

7 mile run this morning cross country. not too wet which was nice for a recent change.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

20 mins hill sprints, various upper body weights after.


----------



## Fac

Yo....
Like this thread, inspirational.
Got respec' for anyone who gets off their ****...

5 mile route every other evening, keep to around 40 mins couple of good hills in there.
40 push ups before the kettle boils, whenever I make a tea.
12 setts of 32 bicycle sit ups ..... Usually while I'm watching the news.
Run up an down me stairs a bit, two at a time etc.
Swimming once per week.
A few other little things here n there to stay balanced, simple things like dips from the kitchen counter....
Gave up rugby - back fuct
Gave up distance cycling - giant legs brings their own issues
Al


----------



## alipman

Fac said:


> Yo....
> Like this thread, inspirational.
> Got respec' for anyone who gets off their ****...
> 
> 5 mile route every other evening, keep to around 40 mins couple of good hills in there.
> 40 push ups before the kettle boils, whenever I make a tea.
> 12 setts of 32 bicycle sit ups ..... Usually while I'm watching the news.
> Run up an down me stairs a bit, two at a time etc.
> Swimming once per week.
> A few other little things here n there to stay balanced, simple things like dips from the kitchen counter....
> Gave up rugby - back fuct
> Gave up distance cycling - giant legs brings their own issues
> Al


Welcome to the thread!
Post up whatever you want.

7 miles run tonight in the slightly fading light. Nice that its stayed light until 8:45.


----------



## alipman

12 miles run this morning. Nice and to with a cool breeze.

Job done


----------



## buckrogers21stc

5 miles, 61 mins, 32lb with the dog.

He holds me back lolol


----------



## alipman

Are you carrying the dog?


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 4 x 0.5 mile intervals tonight at 5:58 pace. Pretty consistent but a few seconds slower.


4 x 0.5 mile intervals.

2:57, 5:54 pace
2:52, 5:44
2:57, 5:54
2:53, 5:46

the 1st and 3rd, the slightly slower intervals were into a slight headwind.
Hard work though.


----------



## alipman

9.54 mile run tonight in 1:07:43 or 7:06 average pace. Mostly cross country. It's most f my Sunday 12 mile route but manageable during the light evenings.


----------



## alipman

11.3 mile run this morning. Weather was almost perfect, not too cold, not too hot and it was 'just right'. Came in just under 1:22. Then watched MotoGP. Rossi for the win! Well, 2nd is as good as at the moment.


----------



## jamest

Did an hour and a half at the gym this morning doing shoulders, biceps and a bit of legs.

Then cycled 6 miles and did a 10k run in 53mins then did a 7.5 mile ride home.

Going to sleep well tonight.


----------



## alipman

4.56 miles run tonight which was a bit if a hill workout in the end.
29:44, or 6:31 pace. It was really warm so I ended up sweating buckets.


----------



## alipman

7 miles tonight, hot, hot hot!


----------



## jamest

Ran 1 mile to the gym. Then did 1hr 20 of weights (chest, back, triceps and abs) then 1.5-2 miles of run/walk/run/walk/run/walk/sprint.

Bloody hot.


----------



## alipman

11.3 miles this morning, 7:13 pace. Came across the Swithland 10k, I was going in the opposite direction thankfully. They looked hot.

It was hot! Bloomin 25 degrees!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

60 mins cross trainer - am
60 mins chest workout - pm


----------



## alipman

7.50 mile run up my favourite Beacon Hill.
Loads of flies out, which were tasty...


----------



## SteveTDCi

6 miles on the bike, which wan't so easy because all of the crap I've been eating.


----------



## alipman

8.7 miles tonight. Cool temps.


----------



## DrDax

Just found this thread, I really should look more. Especially that I run a health and wellness business lol..

Todays workout. 22km at 75%-85% MHR 6.30am (bike) mainly hill work. 
Tonight Spin training (60min but usually 120min) again in the 75%-85%MHR range but will be training in the 80%-85% MHR for min 45min tonight.

Averaging 60km-90km per day 6days a week equates to up to 3hrs bike work every day.


----------



## rich-hill

heres my run from today

http://app.strava.com/runs/10344531

bloody windy


----------



## alipman

11.5 mile run this morning. Makes a change for it not to be raining.


----------



## jamest

Did a 5km parkrun on Saturday in 24:52. Really bad hill half way through.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 4 x 0.5 mile intervals.
> 
> 2:57, 5:54 pace
> 2:52, 5:44
> 2:57, 5:54
> 2:53, 5:46


Tonight was
2:51, 5:43 pace
2:53, 5:46
2:52, 5:44
2:56, 5:52

Hard, but good workout.


----------



## alipman

Quick run tonight, now watching England!


----------



## Spoony

Half hour Cardio:
10 sets of 45secs on 30 seconds rest:
-Tyre toe Taps
-Mountain Climbers

Half hour of abs working through a circuit:
-10x Crunch, 10x back raise
-Ab Cycle with Crunch
-Russian Twist
-Ab Cycle elbows to thighs
-Plank

Then Kettlebells for an hour.. most of which I;ve striken from memory.
Highlights include Turkish Get Up with 24kg bell.
5x superset - 20 swings and 20 alt swings - 16kg
5mins circuit - renegade row left, renegade row right, ribbon - 16kg
5mins as many rounds.. 6x Power Cleans, 6x Shoulder Presses, 6x Alt Clean and Press - 12kg

There were 2 more sets but I forget


----------



## avit88

mon steady 5k
tue rest
wed hard 4m and military style circuits class
thurs 6m walk active rest
fri easy 4m


----------



## Ross

Just a mile my knees won't let me go any further.


----------



## jamest

5.2 mile run in 42 mins yesterday morning before work.

Today, did a slow 1 mile run to the gym then did 75 mins of weights before walking down to the local parkrun which I think I did in around 24-25mins.


----------



## Spoony

Today for me.. I went to one of these boot camp type things.. 90mins of various exercises finished off with 200 clean and press with 12kg kettle bells.

Also played an hour and a half of fives... 

So I feel well deserved with my cheeky 2 scoops of ice cream


----------



## alipman

Yesterday for a 3.5 run as I wasn't feeling so good. Tonight was 5 miles and feeling back to normal.


----------



## Chuffy

Doing my second run of the excellent Dorian Yates trainer on boybuilding.com

check out the main page for anyone interested
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm


----------



## alipman

9.3 mile run last night and 3.5 the night before.
Glad I did it before the extra wind arrives...


----------



## alipman

7.65 tonight in 52 mins of a nice hills.


----------



## jamest

Did 5k parkrun again last Saturday, got a new PB of 23:29. Did the first 2.5km in 10:20, hadn't realised I had gone off so quick.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Did 5k parkrun again last Saturday, got a new PB of 23:29. Did the first 2.5km in 10:20, hadn't realised I had gone off so quick.


How come you went of so quick? Do you get caught up in the big sprint off at the start?
I think this would be what I would do, get caught up and then suffer later on.


----------



## Ross

3 miles yesterday planing on doing the same today.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> How come you went of so quick? Do you get caught up in the big sprint off at the start?
> I think this would be what I would do, get caught up and then suffer later on.


The first week there were 170 people. I ended up doing 24:57 and came 64th which I was happy with.

The second week there were only 120 people. I did 24:04 and came 34th.

This was the third week and I saw some people who were just in front of me the week before, so kept behind them. There were only 30-40 people in front of me after the first 1km and I felt alright so assumed it was a good pace.

Turned out there were 140 people but a lot more quick people and the people who I recognised finished around the same time as me, so I guess they suffered on the second half too. I guess there was just a large influx of faster runners which put me (and quite a few others) off.

On a positive though, I think if I had a pace runner, I feel I could just about bust out a 22:00. Doesn't help that I do 75mins of weights before the run.


----------



## alipman

So your pace for the whole run was 7:34.
Your pace for the first 2.5 km was 6:39.

It SHOWS that you can run at a faster pace.
22 mins is 7:05 pace.

Perhaps start off at 7:20 as this is well within your grasp, then speed up with each mile. Perhaps 7.05 for mile 2 and then "look-for-the-ambulance-just-past-the-finish-line" pace for the last mile.

I did see some advice for preparing for races and it essentially said that you should warm up with about 1-1.5 miles ending in 100m bursts of race pace. I havent tried this as I havent entered a proper race.......

On training runs, I always try to ensure that I dont go off too fast, as I tend to burn myself out.


----------



## jamest

Yeah, problem is I don't have a watch let alone a watch that can track my pace. I have been thinking about getting a Garmin FR 210.

Another problem with the course is a huge steep hill right before 2.5km marker which I sprint up (don't know why but I love sprinting up hills) which I overtake 10-15 people on each time with a few "WTF!?!" as I go past.

I need to start getting out on some more training runs so will try with the warm up -> 100m race pace. In the parkrun I am sprinting the last 200m although it is round lots of bends some of which are quite tight and people get in my way.


----------



## Chuffy

Shoulders and tris today

Shoulder press:
12 reps 12kg
10 reps 16kg
6 reps 22kg

Side raises:
14 reps 10kg
10 reps 14kg
8 reps (last were rest pause) 16kg

Rear delt flys:
14 reps 12kg
10 reps 16kg

Low cable raises:
7.5 kg, 2 sets to failure getting partner to help with forced negatives

Cable push downs
14 reps 20kg
12 reps 25
10 reps 32kg

Skull crushers with ez curl bar
14 reps 10 kg
10 reps 20 kg
6 reps 25kg

single arm cable pull downs
3 sets 7.5kg 6-10 reps till fail with 30sec rest

took bout 45 mins keeping rests to 1min to 1.5 mins


----------



## jamest

Do you write down the weights as you do them? I can hardly remember what I did yesterday, I'm sure I have probably missed some reps and the shoulder shrugs are a guess as it doesn't say how much the weights are. Final set I was doing the stack minus one bar.

In the morning, I did:

20 cable crunches 60kg
30 ab crunches
20 cable crunches 65kg
20 ab crunches
20 cable crunches 70kg
10 ab crunches

Shoulder press (in smith machine):

2x 5reps of bar only
1x 5reps of 2.5kg (each side)
1x 5reps of 5kg (each side)
1x 5reps of 7.5kg (each side)
1x 5reps of 10kg (each side)

Then did another shoulder press sort of thing which was

2x 10 no weight
2x 10 2.5kg (each side)
1x 10 5kg (each side)
1x 10 7.5kg (each side)
1x 10 10kg (each side)

Front lifts:

2x 10 of 10kg
2x 10 of 15kg
1x 10 of 20kg
1x 8 of 25kg
1x 5 of 30kg

Shoulder shrugs:

1x 12 of 45kg
1x 12 of 65kg
2x 10 of 75kg
1x 10 of 85kg
1x 10 of 95kg

Bicep curls using cable machine

8x 10 of 15kg (each arm)

Then in the afternoon:

Squats:

2x 5 of bar only
2x 5 of 5kg (each side)
2x 5 of 10kg (each side)
2x 5 of 15kg (each side)
2x 5 of 20kg (each side)
2x 5 of 25kg (each side)
2x 5 of 30kg (each side)

Quad machine:

3x 10 of 30kg

Leg press (45degree angle, legs up):

2x 20 of 80kg

Leg press (horizontal motion):

1x 40 of 20kg
2x 30 of 60kg


----------



## alipman

7.7 miles tonight of trail stuff.


----------



## jamest

1.2 mile run to gym, 1 hour 45 at the gym doing abs, chest, back and triceps then a 5 min jog to the start of parkrun.

Ran the parkrun with my dad, just over 31 mins then a 1.5mile run back home.


----------



## alipman

12 miles this morning doing 'the usual'.


----------



## Chuffy

jamest said:


> Do you write down the weights as you do them? I can hardly remember what I did yesterday...


I'm doing Dorian Yates program so just look at it before i go to the gym. Just keep a mental note of how much I lift in my head but I really should start writing them down. Bodybuilding.com allow you to print the workout in a pdf table so you can fill it in later and keep it as a log


----------



## chunkytfg

Just a short session yesterday!

2.4mile swim
112mile bike
Marathon

All in for 12 hours 47 mins


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> Just a short session yesterday!
> 
> 2.4mile swim
> 112mile bike
> Marathon
> 
> All in for 12 hours 47 mins


Wuss. :lol::lol:

What Ironman was that? Outlaw?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

2 sessions, hill sprints in the morning (and I was sick!!) then a really really good chest session later on, both me and my partner lifted our maximum weights so we were chuffed.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Wuss. :lol::lol:
> 
> What Ironman was that? Outlaw?


Yep. Had a nightmare wind also so the super fast flat bike course turned into a 10 mile headwind on pan flat roads for the first loop followed by 20 miles of headwind on lap 2 including the run back into the finish then the run was not alot better!

Oh and I fell off the bike about 300yrds out of transition!!

Hard aswell, got a proper lump on my hip!:wall::lol::lol:


----------



## alipman

chunkytfg said:


> Yep. Had a nightmare wind also so the super fast flat bike course turned into a 10 mile headwind on pan flat roads for the first loop followed by 20 miles of headwind on lap 2 including the run back into the finish then the run was not alot better!
> 
> Oh and I fell off the bike about 300yrds out of transition!!
> 
> Hard aswell, got a proper lump on my hip!:wall::lol::lol:


You did it though.......Not many people have done one of these.


----------



## jamest

Gym (abs, shoulders, biceps and legs) followed by 26 mile bike ride.


----------



## Silver

This Morning:
Pulls ups
5 Sets 
Reps 10, 12, 13, 11, 13

Burpee
5 Sets
Reps 24, 20, 26, 24, 22

Push Ups, 
6 Sets
Reps, 14, 13, 14, 16, 15, 13

Hanging Leg Raise
4 Sets

Reps 9, 7, 11, 9


----------



## alipman

6 miles off road. Mega muddy and slippery. I wish the farmers would cut the paths as they have loads of stinging nettles. My knees are bumpy....


----------



## alipman

4x1 mile intervals.

Pace was:
6:23
6:24
6:25
6:18

Hard but good.
I hadn't eaten since about 1 pm today and struggled for energy.
But overall my breathing felt easier than on previous sessions.


----------



## jamest

2.2 mile run on Wednesday which was my hill sprints session, extremely humid and was sweating for hours afterwards. Gym Thursday morning and got a new PB with squats (100KG).

Saturday morning I am supposed to be a pace runner for the local parkrun but don't have a watch so might not turn out too well.


----------



## alipman

11.5 miles today just before the rains fell.


----------



## jamest

Yesterday was a 1.2mile run to the gym, hour of weights then did the parkrun as a pacer. Ended up doing 24:39, was supposed to be pacing 25:00 but went a bit too quick. Then 1.5 mile run home followed by an hour and a half of football training.

An hour and a half down the gym again this morning doing weights.

Bought a Garmin Forerunner 210 which should be arriving this week so hope to do a couple of longer runs to test it out.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Bought a Garmin Forerunner 210 which should be arriving this week so hope to do a couple of longer runs to test it out.


good stuff, you'll be able to pace yourself well with that.


----------



## alipman

Been away in west Wales this week.
Did a few runs totalling 28 miles of coastal paths.
Today was a 10 miler back in Loughborough area.

Magic.


----------



## jamest

40 mile walk of the South Downs Way on Saturday. Walking as a back marker so had to walk behind the slowest walkers. Started at midnight, crossed the finish at 4pm.


----------



## Porta

7 km cross country jogging in 36 minutes. Pace 5:11.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Posting last night's workout, I was tooooooo tired after the gym!

Chest + Cardio for me last night, we decided to mix it up a bit and do 30 reps x 3 sets with 5 excerices, jeeeeze did it burn!

Cardio...well this was the killer! I am really wanting to strip body fat right now so we decided to do some HIIT on the rower. 10 x 300m sprints with 1 min rest. Had to do the 300m in under 1min 10 secs or we added another set on (luckily I managed all 10 in under our allocated time)


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Thought I was dying last night!!!

Big session tonight, had to double up as i'm busy tomorrow.

Shoulders, back - 8 Exercises in total. 30 reps x 4

Back on the rower again tonight - 8 x 100m 40 secs rest in between x3 sets (3 mins in between sets)


----------



## alipman

7.37 mile hill run tonight in 50:16 or 6:49 per mile pace. Fastest yet in 27 degree heat.

Previous best was 52:38 or 7:07 pace.
Massive improvement.

Hard but good.


----------



## alipman

5 mile run this morning before work. Nice start to the day


----------



## alipman

11.5 mile run this morning. Less hilly route so overall was 7:10 per mile.


----------



## jamest

5x hill sprints. Hill is 150meters long with a 5% gradient.

35s
31s
35s
36s
39s


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Did a pyramid session on the rower. 

100m - 20 secs rest
150m - 25s
200m - 30s
250m - 35s
300m - 40s
350m - 45s
400m - 50s
450m - 55s
500m - 60s

I wanted to go back down but I think I was being over ambitious!


----------



## jamest

jonnystuartuk said:


> Did a pyramid session on the rower.
> 
> 100m - 20 secs rest
> 150m - 25s
> 200m - 30s
> 250m - 35s
> 300m - 40s
> 350m - 45s
> 400m - 50s
> 450m - 55s
> 500m - 60s
> 
> I wanted to go back down but I think I was being over ambitious!


Did a similar thing a while back which was 100m - 20s - 200m - 20s - 300m - 20s - 400m - 20s - 500m - 20s - 400m - 20s - 300m - 20s - 200m - 20s - 100m

Each section was (supposed to be) flat out. After the mid-point, times weren't great. :lol:


----------



## alipman

4.60 mile run in 30:50, average pace of 6:42.
Bit muggy tonight.


----------



## J1ODY A

alipman said:


> 4.60 mile run in 30:50, average pace of 6:42.
> Bit muggy tonight.


Sure you don't mean 4.60km????

Otherwise that is truly impressive... I struggle to get 5 mile done in an hour cross country.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## alipman

J1ODY A said:


> Sure you don't mean 4.60km????
> 
> Otherwise that is truly impressive... I struggle to get 5 mile done in an hour cross country.
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


No, miles.....

Thanks, its quite quick.


----------



## J1ODY A

alipman said:


> No, miles.....
> 
> Thanks, its quite quick.


Quite is an understatement, I would be a puddle of sweat trying to hit that target :lol:

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 4.60 mile run in 30:50, average pace of 6:42.
> Bit muggy tonight.


Tonight I was waiting to go out and feeling tired but I had a greaaaaaaat run!
4.62 miles, same route as before, 29:48 which was 1:02 faster than before. 6:28 pace. I am fooked...


----------



## alipman

11.25 mile run. 7:08 pace in 1:20:07.
No rain on yet, luckily.


----------



## alipman

4.5 mile run in 31, needed to "make" on the way back......


----------



## SteveTDCi

15.6 miles around Rutland water on the bikes tonight, did the same on Sunday. Going to try and do the same tomorrow.


----------



## alipman

8.10 miles in 57:45 of off road including Charnwoods best hill. 7:08 pace overall.


----------



## J1ODY A

alipman said:


> 8.10 miles in 57:45 of off road including Charnwoods best hill. 7:08 pace overall.


The pace you run is incredible, seriously you go twice as fast as I, I just can never imagine doing that speed.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## alipman

J1ODY A said:


> The pace you run is incredible, seriously you go twice as fast as I, I just can never imagine doing that speed.
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


I did start at doing 10 minute miles in January 2010 and 2.3 in length.
Have to start somewhere.

There are some proper monster runners on here though. Real quick stuff.


----------



## J1ODY A

Well I covered about 5.5 mile this morning in 50 odd mins, can't be too accurate as my tracker app failed but its a route I do most the time with slight variation. I was pleased with that and hopefully in a year or so I will be posting a time of nearer 30 mins.

My route is a mix of path and cross country, so few roads to cross etc with dog so could take off couple mins to take into account the slow mutt.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## jamest

Did my local parkrun this morning and got a PB of 23:09 which I am happy about considering I did a 1.2m run beforehand followed by 1hr20 at the gym doing weights.


----------



## alipman

11.30 miles in 1:20:38, 7:07 pace. Good time as I have been working today, which is unusual.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 8.10 miles in 57:45 of off road including Charnwoods best hill. 7:08 pace overall.


Almost same route tonight, just a bit shorter. 7.97 miles in 55:53, 7:00 pace. Saw some other runners out tonight so I seemed to want to go a bit faster and all that....


----------



## onnyuk

alipman said:


> 8.10 miles in 57:45 of off road including Charnwoods best hill. 7:08 pace overall.


That's a great pace!, I used to run regularly but now I properly hate it with a passion, my best timed distance run was 8.25 M in 1 hr 12, not done much in the way of regular structured exercise for a while now but play fives once or twice a week and I'm on my feet 8 hrs a day so can more or less keep on top of my weight.

Been scouring the classified ads for some weights/weight equipment cos I'm wanting to get a bit of a routine on the go

Good job!


----------



## alipman

Bit of a mixed week. Ate too much at the weekend, family getogether, and have suffered for it on last Sunday run and Tuesday's. Tonight's was better at 8.04 in 55:59 or 6:58 pace.
Luckily didn't have to go fuher or I would have shat myself. Nice. Gave the freshly cleaned toilet a real beating. Wife will be pleased.

Lesson learned about my food portions. I can't eat too much at once.


----------



## alipman

10.70 mile this morning in 1:19:04 or 7:24 pace.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tonight's was better at 8.04 in 55:59 or 6:58 pace.


Tonight was a repeat of last Friday.
Last week at the 10k I was 42:55, tonight was 41:32. I could have knocked off probably about 30 seconds or so but I was doing an 8 miler so I didn't want to kill myself when I had more to do.

Overall I ended up doing 8.28 mile in 55:37, so 22 seconds faster than last time, oh and 0.24 miles longer. I realised that when I was at the 6.2 mile point that last week I didn't restart the watch until a quarter of a mile along the road. So tonight I was about 0.2 miles up at that point then suddenly I noticed that was then 265 feet behind. I scratched the noggin until I realised what I had done. Still I turned that -265 into a +284 feet extra victory.

So 6:43 pace.

I think in a race I could get close to 40:30 for a 10k.


----------



## alipman

12 miles this morning in 1:30.


----------



## jamest

Got a new PB in the parkrun yesterday. 22:17.

Think I can shave another 30 seconds off if everything goes right. Slowed down at the start by a bloke running with a pushchair who decided to start at the front as well as quite a lot of other slower runners.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Got a new PB in the parkrun yesterday. 22:17.
> 
> Think I can shave another 30 seconds off if everything goes right. Slowed down at the start by a bloke running with a pushchair who decided to start at the front as well as quite a lot of other slower runners.


It's all about progress and confidence.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> It's all about progress and confidence.


49 secs off my previous best. First day where I have felt OK (i.e. no niggling injuries) and the ground has been dry.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tonight I was waiting to go out and feeling tired but I had a greaaaaaaat run!
> 4.62 miles, same route as before, 29:48 which was 1:02 faster than before. 6:28 pace. I am fooked...


Tonight, same route, 29:44, 6:26 pace. 4 second improvement. Not sure why 4 seconds takes 2 seconds per mile pace which would be 10 seconds. garmin eh?..


----------



## alipman

11 miles in the heat. was ok, slow and steady. I then got home and "had to go make" :thumb: Nice....


----------



## t1mmy

alipman - You are going at some rate for good distances there!

I went for 5 miles today, 40:56, 8:11 pace


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> alipman - You are going at some rate for good distances there!
> 
> I went for 5 miles today, 40:56, 8:11 pace


Thanks, Yes its feels good to get some quick times.
I need to do more speed work to increase my overall speed but I started doing 10 minute miles so am going in the right direction.


----------



## t1mmy

You have shown a huge improvement, well done. Speed work can sometimes be fun but more times than most it is evil, followed closely by hill sessions!


----------



## alipman

When I do speedier intervals I go for 800 in 2:50-2:55. I might get to 2:35-40 for a single all out 800 m but the pros do this 1 minute quicker......so in perspective they finish but the time I have done about 600 metres.


----------



## RoBMX1

Did a version of 5x5 today - 

Warm-ups and dynamic stretches
Squats: 40kg x5, 50kg x5, 60kg x5, 70kg x5, 80kg x5
Bench: 40kg x5, 47.5kg x5, 52.5kg x5, 57.5kg x5, 62.5kg x5
Bent Over Row: As for bench
Bodyweight Dips: 3x 10 (8 on the last set!)
Full Contact Twists: 15kg x 15reps x 3sets

Bring on Deads, Shoulder Press, Pull-Ups, Shrugs and Barbell Rollouts on Wednesday!


----------



## alipman

Went for a 10k tonight. Aimed fo 40 mins or 6:26 pace.
Started well, 6:29 for the fist mile or so and then steadied at 6:28 average until at 3.7 miles and then my asthma started to play up.
By 4.86 miles I couldn't keep it going.

31:27 minutes. Pace was 6:28.
Pleased but disappointed hat my asthma stopped me as I think I could have been under 40:20.

Appt with doctors for an asthma check up next week.


----------



## Spoony

alipman said:


> Went for a 10k tonight. Aimed fo 40 mins or 6:26 pace.
> Started well, 6:29 for the fist mile or so and then steadied at 6:28 average until at 3.7 miles and then my asthma started to play up.
> By 4.86 miles I couldn't keep it going.
> 
> 31:27 minutes. Pace was 6:28.
> Pleased but disappointed hat my asthma stopped me as I think I could have been under 40:20.
> 
> Appt with doctors for an asthma check up next week.


Very quick mate nicely done. I've been doing a lot of jogging and can't get a constant pace at something decent, I was aiming for 7min miles but can't break that barrier. Currently hitting about 7.39


----------



## alipman

4.70 miles average pace 6:50. Middle 2.5 miles were about 6:28.

Bit breezy though.


----------



## jamest

parkrun this morning. Only 22:47 but better than I was expecting. First mile was 6:56 which was a bit fast for me, should have really been looking to do it in around 7:10.

Pace went down to 5:45m/mile up one of the hills which is a 8% gradient which I was happy with but that was what buggered me up.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> parkrun this morning. Only 22:47 but better than I was expecting. First mile was 6:56 which was a bit fast for me, should have really been looking to do it in around 7:10.
> 
> Pace went down to 5:45m/mile up one of the hills which is a 8% gradient which I was happy with but that was what buggered me up.


How do warm up for these?
I read somewhere that you should spend about 10 minutes getting up to speed and then end up with some 100 metre intervals at 10 seconds faster than race pace.

I tried this for my 10k failure, see a few posts up, I ended up doing nearly 5 miles at 2 secs below race.


----------



## alipman

Sunday fun run.
The usual. 12 miles in 1:28:40.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> How do warm up for these?
> I read somewhere that you should spend about 10 minutes getting up to speed and then end up with some 100 metre intervals at 10 seconds faster than race pace.
> 
> I tried this for my 10k failure, see a few posts up, I ended up doing nearly 5 miles at 2 secs below race.


I just go with whatever feels natural. My warm up is 75 minutes doing weights at the gym.


----------



## fat-tony

8 miles on the mountain bike round the forest, spin my legs off after yesterdays Buxton 40 run.


----------



## alipman

4.7 miles in just inside 32 mins. Saves me getting up at 6:00 tomorrow to do it.


----------



## leisure

Well tonight for me is going to be the first time back in the gym for over a month so im just going to be doing a basic general circuit with light weights just to wake my muscles up 3sets of 10reps followed by a 20min cycle, 20min row then a gentle swim for 20min.


----------



## jamest

New PB for parkrun. 22:02.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> New PB for parkrun. 22:02.


Did you run this differently to last week? Did you approach the pacing in a different way?

How come so much faster?


----------



## alipman

11 miles in 1:17:53, 7:05 pace. Definitely cooler temps


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Did you run this differently to last week? Did you approach the pacing in a different way?
> 
> How come so much faster?


Did a few things different.

- Didn't sprint up the hills, tried to keep my pace constant throughout which I more or less did
- Didn't look at my watch, ran at what felt comfortable
- Got myself closer to the front of the start line so I wasn't slowed down too much

Did the last 100 yards at 5:00min/mile pace so obviously still had some left in me. I can think I could probably knock off 10-15 seconds quite easily.

Haven't done any other running though so my 10k+ times are likely to be awful.


----------



## alipman

4.1 mile run during my lunch break.
Then quick shower and back to work.


----------



## Porta

10 km run. Pace 5:49, so it was a nice and calm tour.


----------



## alipman

4.65 miles in 31:33 @6:48 pace.


----------



## WHIZZER

Just got back into it after Knees playing up - 2km in 10mins jogging - 2km 9mins on cross trainer and 40 mins of various weights


----------



## t1mmy

3 miles in 23:06 @ 7:41 min/mi pace


----------



## alipman

11 miles at 7:26 pace.


----------



## jamest

Did parkrun again yesterday, ended up being 2 seconds slower than last week so rather disappointed. Slowed down too much on the last mile, if I had kept my pace I could have knocked 5-10 seconds off my PB.


----------



## alipman

Did a 5k tonight. Snuck in under the 20 mins at 19:58 or 6:25 pace. Wind was magic...


----------



## alipman

4.62 miles in 30:47. 6:40 pace. It's the usual nice hill thing.


----------



## t1mmy

alipman - Well done on the sub-20 min 5K!


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> alipman - Well done on the sub-20 min 5K!


Tar, it's ok for 5k but my real goal is a 40 min 10k...:car:


----------



## jamest

New PB for parkrun this morning. 21:57


----------



## t1mmy

jamest - I bet it felt good dipping under 22 minutes, congratulations!


----------



## jamest

t1mmy said:


> jamest - I bet it felt good dipping under 22 minutes, congratulations!


Yeah, it was my goal back in June to get to sub 22 by beginning of September. So only a month late.


----------



## alipman

10.50 miles this morning. Slow and steady


----------



## paddyirishman

Any of you guys ever get bother with shin splints and how do you get rid of them?
I get pain in my legs as soon as I start running (feels like somebody has hit the inside of my shin bones on both legs with a hammer). After a few minutes the muscles on the front of my shin tighten up and my ankles can hardly move!


----------



## jamest

I've been told to rest by some people and to run it off by others. I guess the severity of it will determine whether the latter is even possible.

Foam rolling/massaging is supposed to help and massaging does in the short term for me (i.e. gets me home) but I've personally found rest to be the best cure.

Take a week off then start off slowly making sure that stride length is kept short.


----------



## Spyke

paddyirishman said:


> Any of you guys ever get bother with shin splints and how do you get rid of them?
> I get pain in my legs as soon as I start running (feels like somebody has hit the inside of my shin bones on both legs with a hammer). After a few minutes the muscles on the front of my shin tighten up and my ankles can hardly move!


Stop running, for a long time untill the pain has completely gone, if when you run again it comes straight back then just go for a swim or cycle instead.

Once you have done the damage it is with you for good, at 23 i have learnt this the hard way. I used to do a lot of road running, shins started to hurt but i went through it untill i could hardly walk, now my right ankle clicks every step i take and i have reduced flexibility in both ankles. I can do everything else (heavy squats, cycling, swimming kitesurfing, which is very hard on ankles and knees), but running just kills me....

Doctor said he can maybe fix my right ankle but only gave it 50/50 and obveiously there is a chance of it going wrong! I can live with not running for sure


----------



## alipman

Easy run tonight. I had a cold from Tuesday to yesterday and thought I should stop being a big Jessie and have an easy one. Still managed to gurgle up plenty of phlegm. Better out than in?

5.00 miles in 36:51 or 7:23 pace.
Cool too, 7 degrees.


----------



## alipman

12.12miles long run this morning. 7:38 pace. Started of at 1.4 degrees this morning. Prepared for thick running kit but by the time I went out it was 10 degrees, and warmed up to 15.


----------



## t1mmy

Sounds like you had a good run today, slightly faster than me and 5 miles longer!


----------



## alipman

Takes a while to build up to it though.


----------



## alipman

6.2 miles tonight at 7.08 pace. Meant to be an easy run. Well, certainly didn't feel easy.


----------



## alipman

7.04 miles in 49:56 or 7:06 pace. Definitely got harder at the end, cos I live uphill.


----------



## t1mmy

Great pace there, I bet you were feeling the burn on the uphill stretch at the end!


----------



## alipman

Sure felt the burn tonight. 10.20 road miles. Ended up with a steep 16% hill at 9.5 miles. Dropped to 9.30 pace.

Half term tomorrow so a break of sorts.


----------



## christhesparky

Just done a 30 min Insanity style class at the gym, feel ok, just hope the stiffness in my quads has gone by the morning


----------



## alipman

Holiday run to blow away the naughty food.
6.02 miles in 41.58. 6:59 pace.

First 3.05 miles was 7:12 pace and then sped up to 6:45 for the 2.97 mile return.


----------



## alipman

11.5 miles this morning. Managed to fall over on a rocky path and hurt my hand and knee. Not really a problem but I have a badminton match tomorrow and I can barely hold a cup.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## alipman

Tonight was meant to be slowish cos I played badminton last night and got whupped.
But all best plans meant I ended up doing a tempo run.

3.35 miles at 6:33 pace

The overall workout was 3.85 miles at 6:40 pace.


----------



## alipman

7 miles in 51 mins.


----------



## t1mmy

Some fast runs there!


----------



## jamest

Did parkrun again, first time for 3 weeks due to illness, in 23m41. Not very quick but was very slippery.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Did parkrun again, first time for 3 weeks due to illness, in 23m41. Not very quick but was very slippery.


I slipped over last Sunday due to the wet mud, dents ones confidence a bit..

No need to blitz it when you can get injured.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> I slipped over last Sunday due to the wet mud, dents ones confidence a bit..
> 
> No need to blitz it when you can get injured.


Luckily stayed on my feet but was a lot more cautious for the rest of the run. Stupid really considering I saw the bloke in front of me slip too.


----------



## alipman

12 miles at 8:08 pace.

Really slippery and I managed to slip over again.
I cover lots of grassy routes so the mud really becomes a problem especially going downhill.


----------



## alipman

5 miles at 7:09 pace.


----------



## alipman

5 miles at 7:34 pace. I have got man flu so look it easier but hopefully I can sweat the cold out.


----------



## alipman

11 miles still recovering from my cold.hard work though.


----------



## alipman

New 10k pb for me. 41:35. 6:42 overall pace.
Legs were actually dead after I finished. I still had 2.5 miles to get home.


----------



## alipman

5 miles this morning. wont get the chance tonight or tomorrow so an early one for me.
Misty and cold. 7:15 pace.

Legs feel it now though.
now at work..


----------



## jamest

Pre football training run of 2.2 miles in 14:50.

First 1.1 was at 7:11 pace
Second 1.1 was at 06:42 pace

Everyone else did a single lap.


----------



## alipman

12.3 miles this morning in 1:35.
Hard work with all the mud boggy ground. I finished the last 3 miles at 7:14 pace.


----------



## alipman

4 mile tempo run at 6:35 pace with warm up and down either side.mhard, but oddly enjoyable. Pasta, tuna and a shake and rest.


----------



## t1mmy

Sounds like a good run.


----------



## alipman

Hard enough...


----------



## alipman

9 miles tonight, an out and back.
First 4.5 miles was 7:16 pace.
Return was 6:51 as it was more downhill than the first half.
1:03:35 for the lot at 7:04 pace.

Hard but good.


----------



## jamest

Well done.

I find the opposite and struggle down hills.


----------



## alipman

I find that going too fast downhill is worse than going too fast uphill in some respects.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm a fan of a gentle downward slope but not steep downhill, reverse for uphill though as I'm not keen on seemingly never ending rises.


----------



## jamest

Same. I think the main problem is I will lean back when going downhill which when landing on the balls of your feet/toes means I am over extending my hamstrings.

I guess the key is to lean forward but not too much that you topple over.

Edit: Just finished a half marathon on the rowing machine. Knackered.


----------



## alipman

I had no problem with going too fast downhill today. It was so muddy that I just went as slow as possible to stop falling over.

It didn't rain but the wind was immense at certain points. Through Bradgate Park in Leicestershire it's really open and I felt like I might get blown backwards. It normally takes me just under 9:00 minute pace for the 1.15 miles stretch but today was 9:50.

The mud was ok but after to recent rain many paths which are usually completely dry were just streams. I ploughed through them as my feet were already so wet that I thought it would help clean my shoes. It did....

12 miles of magic...


----------



## Elliott19864

No workout today but joined the gym yesterday and damn I am feeling it today.

Not totally out of shape but kind of out grown my gym equipment at home.

Spent around 2 hours there yesterday being shown the ropes, back on Friday when my membership starts so will report back then.


----------



## alipman

4 mile tempo run at 6:40 pace. Massive shat when I got home as I had stomach cramps en route.


----------



## t1mmy

alipman said:


> 4 mile tempo run at 6:40 pace. Massive shat when I got home as I had stomach cramps en route.


Sounds like you were in danger of doing a Paula!


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> Sounds like you were in danger of doing a Paula!


It was not good....:lol:


----------



## alipman

9 miles tonight, 1:03:08 or 7:01 pace. Hard but felt good once I had done. -1.7 though. Face started to freeze up


----------



## jamest

5k this morning was -2 and very slippery. Course had to be changed slightly to avoid large patches due to ice.


----------



## t1mmy

Was that a park run James?


----------



## jamest

Yeah at Tilgate.


----------



## alipman

Cold temps but sunny for 12.3 miles at 7:48 pace. Now to put the Christmas tree up.


----------



## alipman

Yesterday I wasn't feeling too good, I yacked up, so I didn't go out last night.

Tonight was feeling better so I popped in a 6 miler. Not too fast, 7:31 as my asthma kicked off.


----------



## alipman

4.5 miles tonight. Hard work, still struggling with catarrh. Magic.


----------



## Ross

15k on my exercise bike I got for these winter months,I did 10k last night. I am going to get a proper mountain bike in the spring.


----------



## jamest

Did parkrun this morning and somehow managed to take 47 seconds off my PB. Down to 21:10 now.


----------



## t1mmy

Do you have a long term 5k target?

Well done on the PB!


----------



## alipman

10 miles today, the mud and the wind was a bit strong in places.


----------



## jamest

t1mmy said:


> Do you have a long term 5k target?
> 
> Well done on the PB!


Not really when I started doing parkrun I wanted to be sub 22-mins by September but didn't do that until October.

It is the only proper run I do all week so anything close to 20 is fine to me.


----------



## alipman

9 miles at average of 7:05 pace. Bit slippery.


----------



## t1mmy

That's not far off sub 1hr 30min half marathon pace! Were you pushing it?


----------



## alipman

thanks, I have gone a bit quicker, albeit about 4-5 seconds per mile, but its tough for me.
But I started off doing the first 4.5 at 7:16 and then quickened up on the return. It is overall more downhill on the return.
sub 1:30 would be 6:52. thats quite a difference from 7:05 especially over that distance.


----------



## alipman

9 miles at 7:05 pace again.


----------



## t1mmy

Great pace again!


----------



## alipman

9 miles at 7:30 pace. Different route, different county, easy run. Nice out with no rain.


----------



## alipman

Run time!

Well, magic really.
Drop of drizzle, bit of wind, thought it was going to be a slow one.
Short story, 9 miles at 6:55 or 1:02:18 overall.

Splits were 31:31 on the outward uphill and 30:47 on the reverse.
50 seconds faster than my previous best.


----------



## t1mmy

Congratulations! How are the legs feeling now?


----------



## jamest

Well done, that's a great time.


----------



## alipman

Thanks, feel ok actually.

I think part of doing some of these quicker but longer runs means that sometimes I'll struggle to get quicker, but then suddenly I will knock a fair chunk of time off.
So for the last few weeks I have been averaging about 7:01-7:10 for that distance, then tonight it all came good.


----------



## alipman

Tempo run, so pretty hard for 4 miles. 6:37 pace for that. Always feels good once it's done but I hate the thought of it before hand.


----------



## alipman

9.1 miles cross country today. 8:01 pace. Bust that Christmas gut!


----------



## alipman

Same 9 miles again but this time a bit quicker, 7:47. Mainly due to the ground not being so muddy. Don't hold out much hope of the ground drying up for Sundays long run.


----------



## alipman

12.2 miles at 8:08 pace which was ok considering that it was really slippery.


----------



## alipman

Same 9 mile cross country route as before but this time 7:18 pace. The mud wasn't holding me back so much. Still boggy in places but nice to get back to the pace I should be hitting really.


----------



## jamest

Did parkrun yesterday but recovering from cold/sinus so got a really poor time but one bloke was walking part of the last mile so I pushed him on and got him running the rest, ended up taking 20 seconds of his PB so I'll count that as my victory.


----------



## DrDax

30km spin HR 125-145 training at sub 75% MHR


Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## alipman

8 miles at 7:40 pace. The mud is clearing but in parts really thick. Hope it gets better for the weekend run.


----------



## alipman

12 miles today, I even put my shorts on, the temperature was a giddy 9 degrees.
I had quite good pace on the non muddy areas but towards the end when it became more muddy it was like treacle. Still hoping for drier weather this week so next weekends run can be better.


----------



## alipman

Tonight was meant to be a steady 9 miler but I felt like I was on a good one as I was going on my relative effort rather than by my watch.
Essentially I went bonkers and managed my 10k in 41:14. 6:38 per mile. Feel ok in the legs with the cool down run being 3 miles. Best time yet.


----------



## t1mmy

Nice one, plenty of time to chip away further at it to get to your 2013 target.


----------



## alipman

Thanks. These Tempo runs are hard but I am seeing results.
It felt comfortable when I was at 6:48 for the first 4.5-5 miles but once I started to push to get below my previous of 6:42 that's when things got interesting. I will have to look at the split for the final 1.7 miles when I turned at the top of the hill. But I had a quick tot up and I think the last 1.7 it was 6:15 average.

It isnt my legs that ache, it my feet. Not sure why.


----------



## bruudy

I went to gym last night,i am quite regular person towards my gym activities and exercises. i am just going to be doing a basic general circuit with light weights just to wake my muscles up 3sets of 10reps followed by a 20min cycle, 20min row then a gentle swim for 20min.


----------



## alipman

Tempo run tonight and the 4 miles was at 6:30 pace. 25:59:95 to be precise.

Another massive **** when I got home. Nice.


----------



## alipman

11 miles today as I can't get out tomorrow.
Legs struggled.....


----------



## alipman

6:56 for the 9 miles. -2.9 degrees.


----------



## t1mmy

Faster than mine tonight, it was a bit nippy wasn't it.


----------



## alipman

Just a bit nippy. Now -3.5.
Didn't feel any colder than 0 degrees to me. Bottom lip started to go a bit number though.


----------



## alipman

11 miles today or the usual route. Started snowing again but I managed a creditable 7:59 per mile pace. With my cross country shoes the grip was pretty good. I didn't really feel anxious over almost any of the route.


----------



## t1mmy

Sounds like a good run in not ideal conditions. I'm off out for a 7 miler in a few minutes.


----------



## alipman

Good luck.
It isnt that bad on the snow. Even on ice its not a major worry.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm back, will update properly later. Ran in the gym again as it's still snowing here.


----------



## alipman

7:15 for the 6 miles tonight. Loads of snow which was alright, the ice was doable. But overall not too bad. I did use my trail shoes though as I thought they would give better grip.


----------



## Porta

10 km cross country skiing. Pace 10,3 km/h.


----------



## alipman

Porta said:


> 10 km cross country skiing. Pace 10,3 km/h.


That's a workout that way beyond running..... Where was this?


----------



## Porta

alipman said:


> That's a workout that way beyond running..... Where was this?


Yes, it's a full body exercise especially when the skiis is missing ski wax. No glide and no traction.

Gällivare, is about 100 km north of the artic cirlce in Sweden. Long and cold winters. Perfect for cross country skiiing :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

I've now got back into a regular exercise routine, which mainly involves the gym at the moment. Today I tried out a variation on an interval running routine I read up here on the treadmill.

Mn Program
00 5min at 9kph
05 1min at 12kph
06 4min at 9kph
10 1min at 12.5kph
11 4min at 9kph
15 1min at 13kph
16 4min at 9kph
20 1min at 13.5kph
21 4min at 9kph
25 1min at 14kph

Repeated 4min at 9kph then 1min at 14kph until 51min

50 1min at 14kph
51 9min at 9kph
60 5min treadmill cool down program

In terms of total distance I only covered a couple of hundred meters more than my previous steady run at 9.6kph for an hour, but I felt that I'd had a much harder workout.

I know these speeds aren't that high compared to more of the regular runners on here, but I'm going to add this routine into my work outs a couple of times a week and see how my fitness and speed improves when I start to do more road running as the weather improves.


----------



## t1mmy

It sounds like a hard 60 minutes you put in there; keep it up and you will see results!


----------



## Z4-35i

t1mmy said:


> It sounds like a hard 60 minutes you put in there; keep it up and you will see results!


Thanks, mixed it up a bit more today and did 60 mins on the 'Round the World' hill interval profile on the Life Fitness treadmill in the gym. The 7.8% gradients certainly gave me a workout. Rest day from running tomorrow, then a steady paced run planned for Sunday.


----------



## alipman

6 miles at 6:54. Ice is a really slippery. Funny that.
I should have worn my trail soles but I didn't realise the pavements would still be too slippery.

Anyway it started snowing on the way back. Great.....


----------



## jamest

parkrun was on this morning although they probably should have cancelled it. Volunteers had been out with shovels clearing a fair amount of the compacted ice but still lots around and black ice in places.

Still managed to do just under 22 mins at 7 min miles and still had plenty more in the tank, if it wasn't icy I think I could have smashed my PB.


----------



## t1mmy

Roll on the warmer weather to get rid of the ice for us all. I bet you're itching to do your next parkrun now to see how fast you can go!


----------



## jamest

t1mmy said:


> Roll on the warmer weather to get rid of the ice for us all. I bet you're itching to do your next parkrun now to see how fast you can go!


The week after I did my last PB wasn't good. Seems to be completely random when I do a good run.


----------



## alipman

10.5 miles at 7:18 pace. No snow in maldon. Nice


----------



## jamest

12.5mile bike ride yesterday.


----------



## Z4-35i

Working from home today, so managed to fit in a morning spin class in the gym, this is the first time I've ever done one of these classes and it certainly gives you a good workout even if you do regularly cycle and run. 50mins of sprint, hill and speed intervals.


----------



## alipman

1 mile run to test Achilles out. All ok so a longer one tomorrow.


----------



## alipman

So today was an ease into it after the Achilles scare.

All good baby!

5 miles at 7:07. Means I have no reason to shirk on Sundays run!


----------



## t1mmy

That's good news.


----------



## alipman

12 miles taking in some of the route the Charnwood Hills race that was on today.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tempo run tonight and the 4 miles was at 6:30 pace. 25:59:95 to be precise.
> 
> Another massive **** when I got home. Nice.


Dejavu!

Another tempo of 4 miles at 6:29 pace, 25:54. And topped it off in my usual fashion :lol:


----------



## t1mmy

:lol: consistency on all counts


----------



## alipman

9 miles tonight. Knocked the first 10k out in 41:20 so a few seconds off my best, but that's ok. Waiting for the snow on Sunday....


----------



## alipman

12.2 miles this am. Tested out my new Adidas Response Trail shoes in bright blue. They stay blue for all of 4 mins and 30 seconds.

Hosed off now and looking good again.
The old New Balance ones had suddenly got holes in them. Hard usage but my previous Adidas lasted longer so in the future Adidas will be my chosen brand.
The grip is very good. Hard to compare directly with the NB but they had smaller tread. These things did well in my usual run which was really slippery.

I almost got some of those adizero trail shoes. Minimalist as I am on my toes more. Maybe next time.... they looked funky!


----------



## alipman

4 Mile tempo at 6:40 pace.
Complete rest today then 9 miles tomorrow and badminton match on Friday.


----------



## alipman

7.5 miles at 7:05 pace. Had to get my badminton racquet for tomorrows match.


----------



## Z4-35i

First proper longer outdoor run, 9.8km at 10kph pace. It was still pretty cold and very misty at 7:00am here at around 2C, think I need some warmer clothing. Just kept a moderate steady pace as there is around 100m of elevation on this route. Off to the gym later for some upper body exercises and a nice sauna.


----------



## alipman

12 miles this morning of the maldon coastline. A straight out and back along a partly slippery path. 
7:45 pace overall. 5 road miles were at 7:15 pace and the off-road was 8:06 for 7 miles. 

Good start to the day.


----------



## alipman

9 miles at 7:01.


----------



## t1mmy

You've been putting in some good times recently!


----------



## alipman

Cheers. No pain, no gain.
Trying to be more structured by my routine, a long run, shorter tempo and a steady state run somewhere in between.
Seems to be working.


----------



## alipman

4 miles tempo at 6:31 pace.
Badminton match tomorrow then run again on Sunday. Bit busy.


----------



## Z4-35i

1hr of interval sprints on the treadmill. 5min warm up at 9.5kph, then 1min sprint followed by 4min recover back at the warm up speed of 9.5kph. Started the sprints at 12kph and went up by 0.5kph each time up to 15.5kph for the last four sprints.


----------



## alipman

11 miles this morning. Legs were dead after my badminton match last night. Didnt realise how much of a workout my badminton gave me. It's not much, but all the lunging etc definitely took its toll on my legs today. About 7:54 pace.


----------



## t1mmy

Sounds like you were glad to get to the end today.


----------



## alipman

Yup....


----------



## Porta

10 km cross country skiing; pace 11,4 km/h.


----------



## alipman

7:07 for 7 miles. I had a cold on Monday and Tuesday and wanted to have a quick short one tonight. So much for that!


----------



## JamesCotton

145kg Deadlifts  back twinging now


----------



## OjfS

Hand balled two pallets of bagged compost and two pallets of bagged gravel at work today 60 bags each pallet weighing around 20kg each feeling it in my shoulders now.

Dont work out as such, I work in a garden centre so everything envolves lifting so when it gets physical I just work faster and get the blood flowing it makes tommorows pallets a bit easier when I first started I'd have to stop halfway through a pallet now I can do two before it gets tough.


----------



## JamesCotton

Fair play mate, hope your lifting with your legs


----------



## OjfS

Bent knees my arms close to the body as I'm 6.4 I can knacker my back for fun, it does build good core strength sometimes I don't realise how heavy things are yesterday I put three wooden tool chests away not realising they were 45kg each Its would of been a 2 man lift otherwise.


----------



## alipman

9 miles again tonight. 1:02:08 or 6:54 per mile. I think that is the quickest for that distance. Nice 5 degree temp which meant a thinner top. Got home for the usual pebble dashing of the bowl! It's like a celebration of effort....


----------



## jamest

First run for a few weeks for me. Did 10 miles, splits are all over the place.

9:22	
9:00	
9:03	
8:32	
7:56	
8:08	
8:07	
8:20	
8:24	
8:18	

First 3 and a bit miles were the parkrun, ran with my dad which helped keep my pace down, then I carried on by myself. Had been planning on doing 20 miles at 9-10min miles but that didn't really work out very well. 

Any tips for slowing down?


----------



## Z4-35i

jamest said:


> Any tips for slowing down?


You could use some tracks to match your target pace. There are a couple of sites that might help

http://jog.fm/

http://www.pacedj.com/


----------



## jamest

Z4-35i said:


> You could use some tracks to match your target pace. There are a couple of sites that might help
> 
> http://jog.fm/
> 
> http://www.pacedj.com/


I'm very fussy on music and I don't often listen to music when I run.


----------



## alipman

Great run today. The usual 12 miles but the sun was out and temp was about 11 degrees which at a couple of points meant I felt really hot. Instead of leggings, a vest and a thick top over the top, I ended up in a thin long sleeve top and shorts.

The mud was dry and easy to go over which made a massive difference as I didn't feel as knackered.
A previous run I had done was nearly 10 minutes longer which must be entirely down to the muddy conditions.
So today was good and felt great to be out running in the sun.
1:29:23 which was 7:27 pace. I popped in 7:11 for the last 4 miles.


----------



## alipman

4 miles tempo at 6:24 pace. F hard.
25:36 for the 4 miles


----------



## alipman

10 miles easy run at 7:38 pace.


----------



## JamesCotton

Bench press

Drop set tricep pushdowns X 3 

Drop set Bicep curls X 3

Drop set Overheard press X 3


----------



## alipman

10 miles of a new route. Last week was hot and sunny, today was cold and snowy. What a difference.

7:58 pace. Job done.


----------



## alipman

4 mile tempo at 6:31 pace, total was 6.75 at 6:52 overall.

Rest tomorrow. Need it.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Part of monthly fitness challenge for rugby. 50k bike ride, level 10 - 1hr 28 mins. 

Feel like death!


----------



## alipman

Only managed 4 miles tonight, little one had sickness and diarrhoea last weekend and I think I am coming down with it, hence feeling sick.

Anyway, next run is Sunday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## alipman

No run on Sunday due to being able to poop through the eye of a needle.

So back tonight and all good.
6:50 for 6.5 miles.


----------



## t1mmy

Great pace there, a time I'm aspiring to.


----------



## alipman

10 miles today, I had a half day and as I worked from home I managed to take on the blustery weather.
I did the mile splits thing as I was interested to check my consistency.

7:00
7:03
7:15
7:24
7:09
7:13
7:02
7:10
7:12
7:07

The 7:15 and 7:24 were into a strong headwind but I definitely felt slower there.

Badminton match tomorrow hence the run tonight.


----------



## jamest

Did 15.1 miles this morning, the "real feel" was apparently -4. Snow was coming down but thankfully didn't settle.

9:28
9:07
8:58
8:37
9:07
9:03
9:03
9:05
8:47
8:45
9:08
8:56
9:14
10:18
10:56
8:08

Tried to stick to 9min miles but got some wrong (by quite a bit). Feet were really hurting after 13.5 so walked bits hence the large drop in pace.

Managed 4 mins off my half-marathon PB though which was good.


----------



## alipman

You got much snow?

I did my usual 12 miles and saw lots of other runner out. One said that in one park then wind was really strong and it meant they were going knee deep to get through. I soon found this out when I went to the same area.

I managed just under 8:30 which was hard going.


----------



## t1mmy

jamest / alipman - I don't envy either of you being out running today, good effort!


----------



## alipman

It's a challenge, that's for sure!


----------



## alipman

4 miles of tempo at 6:28. Total workout was 6.75 miles. Cold and windy in places.


----------



## alipman

3.5 miles at 7:36. Think I am coming down with s & d. Mil, wife and youngest have been pooping through the eye off the needle......


----------



## alipman

So I came down with diarrhea last night and it was like pushing on an open door. So no thoughts of going out came to mind.

This morning I ended up doing my usual as I felt ok.
12 miles, slightly muddy, slightly snowy and sun and wind to top it off.
Shorts were on which was nice.


----------



## t1mmy

My foot is healing well so I should be back into training once I'm back from holiday.

Were you not feeling tired following being a bit ill?


----------



## alipman

Well I thought I would but strangely I was ok.
Last was part 2 of the evacuation.
Today, I feel fine! Weird.....


----------



## alipman

7.3 miles if trail including my favourite hill. 51:47.
First light evening for running.


----------



## alipman

7 miles tonight at 6:55 pace but this was with a difference.

I warmed up for 2 miles then did 0.86 mile hill which was 7:35 pace, then run down at 6:12, and repeat again but slightly faster at 7:27 up and 5:58 down. The hill goes up by 150 metres by 0.6 miles and then flattens off to the stop point.

I hit 4:51 pace which felt fast. Felt like a good workout.


----------



## alipman

9 miles of trail. Struggled a bit as we had been out for the day at Twycross zoo and cut it shorter than normal. 7:21 pace.
BBQ burgers and raspberries and ice cream to fill me up....


----------



## alipman

Was pretty knackered before I went out whcih usually means that I have a good run.
So I started off at 7:12 for the first mile, then 6:55, 6:46, 6:32, 6:44, 6:25 and finally 6:21 for the last 0.21.

Glad I went out really.

41:54 or 6:45 pace.
Time for lemon cake!


----------



## Z4-35i

First run at a 7:30 pace, only three miles but much faster than my 8:30 pace for 8 miles. My goal is to be able average an 8:00 pace for the Great North Run by September.


----------



## Porta

10 kilometer cross country skiiing in 46 minutes, pace 4.41 per km.


----------



## Z4-35i

9 miles at 8:00 pace, I only intended to do 6 miles but was feeling pretty good so carried on. Next goal is to get into double distance figures at my target pace, then the half marathon distance won't be to far away.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 7 miles tonight at 6:55 pace but this was with a difference.
> 
> I warmed up for 2 miles then did 0.86 mile hill which was 7:35 pace, then run down at 6:12, and repeat again but slightly faster at 7:27 up and 5:58 down. The hill goes up by 150 metres by 0.6 miles and then flattens off to the stop point.
> 
> I hit 4:51 pace which felt fast. Felt like a good workout.


10.5 miles @7:10 pace of the same workout as above. The only difference was after the second repeat I then back up the hill, 1.5 miles, and then back down. Then legged it collect my son from school.

Really felt the run up the hill for the final time. After the two repeats it really was tough.


----------



## alipman

11 miles at 7:15 pace in maldon. Rather windy but the sun was out. 18 degrees which means it's time for shorts!


----------



## jamest

What do you mean time for shorts?!? I haven't stopped wearing my shorts throughout the winter.

My football was cancelled today so went out for 12.5 mile ride in 57 mins. Last time I did the same route it was 1hr 5. Still haven't got the hang of the short 10% gradient hill though.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> What do you mean time for shorts?!? I haven't stopped wearing my shorts throughout the winter.
> 
> My football was cancelled today so went out for 12.5 mile ride in 57 mins. Last time I did the same route it was 1hr 5. Still haven't got the hang of the short 10% gradient hill though.


I didn't clarify. Wearing shorts instead of trousers when not running... casual shorts. You must be made of stronger stuff that me!


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> I didn't clarify. Wearing shorts instead of trousers when not running... casual shorts. You must be made of stronger stuff that me!


Ah right, fair enough. I still see people going out with compression stuff and jackets even though it is +10c and no wind. Must be boiling.


----------



## alipman

Yesterday I was in shorts and t shirt and that was ok. I also saw a few people with leggings, or shorts and long sleeve with vest over the top and gloves.

Twas warm that I even wondered about a vest. But maybe next time as it was a little windy. but hopefully the cold weather stuff has hit to top shelf of the cupboard for 6 months?


----------



## t1mmy

Hopefully it has


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> 7 miles tonight at 6:55 pace but this was with a difference.
> 
> I warmed up for 2 miles then did 0.86 mile hill which was 7:35 pace, then run down at 6:12, and repeat again but slightly faster at 7:27 up and 5:58 down. The hill goes up by 150 metres by 0.6 miles and then flattens off to the stop point.
> 
> I hit 4:51 pace which felt fast. Felt like a good workout.


Tonight was the same as above.
7:44
5:58
7:15
5:43

I was a bit quicker overall for these core parts which was nice especially as its really windy. I think it's 23 mph wind speed which in places felt really strong.

Good stuff.


----------



## t1mmy

Dipping into sub-6mins is impressive, well done!


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> Dipping into sub-6mins is impressive, well done!


Thanks

It's downhill for about 2/3 rds of the section.


----------



## TW15T3D

:thumb:Kept it simple today just a 45min arm workout 8 exercises. 4 Bicep & 4 Triceps but super setting Bicep & Triceps together. Only 60 - 90 sec rest between exercises. In and out of the gym quick


----------



## Z4-35i

Shorter run yesterday evening, focusing on increasing my speed. 3 miles at 12.8kph, 7:30 pace, then final mile at 14.5kph, 6:39 pace.


----------



## alipman

6.21 miles tonight.

I didn't decide that I would really go for it but sometimes you start feeling like its gonna be good.

Overall it was a slightly downhill route but the first 2.66 miles were uphill, off road. 7:07 pace. Then the next 3.55 miles were on the road. Not sure how but was 6:07 pace. 21:43 time.

Total was 40:39 or 6:33 pace. Hard but chuffed.


----------



## jamest

Great job.

Did parkrun this morning. KM splits were 4:04, 4:41, 5:29, 5:09, 5:10. Knew I wasn't going to be getting anywhere near a PB so just went off at a fast pace to see how long I would last, answer was not long.


----------



## alipman

12 trail miles in sunny conditions. 7:06 pace at 1:25:09 overall. This is why I love running. Fresh air, sun, countryside.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tonight was the same as above.
> 7:44
> 5:58
> 7:15
> 5:43


Same hills.
so 1st and 3rd splits were for 0.86 uphill, and then the 2nd and 4th were downhill for the same.
7:35
5:56
7:19
5:34


----------



## hawkpie

35 miles on the bike today on roads and wagon ways. Around 2hr 15. Bit blustery in parts.


----------



## alipman

8.22 miles of hill fun in 58:19 at 7:06 just before the rain came down and washed poor wincey away....


----------



## jamest

Been cycling to and from work this week as car appears to have a slow puncture and I haven't been able to get time off to take it to the garage.


----------



## alipman

12.5 miles of trail in 1:30:43. Warm but windy.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Same hills.
> so 1st and 3rd splits were for 0.86 uphill, and then the 2nd and 4th were downhill for the same.
> 7:35
> 5:56
> 7:19
> 5:34


As above.
7:32
6:19
7:27
5:43

Played badminton match last night so legs were a bit tight to start with.


----------



## alipman

8.2 miles of hills and fun. 59:34 or 7:15. Wore me vest as well.


----------



## alipman

12.75 miles in 1:33 today. 18 degrees. Hot hot hot.


----------



## alipman

7 miles tonight. Struggled as a did some weights last night. Squats, so felt it tonight. 7:14 pace


----------



## alipman

So over the last two weeks, things have been a bit up in the air but I have gone along to 2 sessions at a local running club.
Barrow runners.

I decided that once I had given up my badminton, after about 14 years with them, that I would join a club.
Two people from down my road who do triathlons are part of this club and its quite a big one and they do track sessions which was also a bonus.

So, session 1 included the Mad Mile, monthly timed mile to check progress. Grass track.
It was good having others to aim at. I did 5:59 which was good as this was at the start of the session and I knew I had to do more running later.
Then it was 200 m intervals. As I didnt know how long we were doing it I had to try and not push it too much. Looking at the Garmin I did 7 intervals at approx 5:10-15 pace with about 40 seconds rest.
http://connect.garmin.com/player/313489458
If the garmin links dont work then let me know but I think I have made them public.

Session 2, last Thursday was 200s and 400s.
Again on a grass track but with a slight incline/decline as you go round.
start with 400m then 30 second rest, the 200m with 1 minute rest.
http://connect.garmin.com/player/313650900
This activity has a warm up then some exercises (lunges/strides etc) then it starts around 11 minutes for 20 mins of effort. I need to sort how I use my Garmin for some of these.

Anyway, seem to be abut 5 minutes or so for these efforts.

Then we did a 1 minute "race", so all 50 start and run for 1 minute, then 1 minute rest, then run for 1 minute around the other way for 1 minute so that everyone should finish at the same time. Did this twice. Again, about 5 minutes pace or so for each of the legs.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/313650876

So.
After 2 sessions. I love it.
Its good to go against other people. There is no hiding out here and having someone in front is a real motivation.
I was a little worried about not being that quick, but there are various abilities at these clubs. One guy, who doesn't really show up did the VLM in 2:24 and finished 7th overall (excluding elites).
There is lots of encouragement too. So all great!


----------



## t1mmy

Sounds like a great couple of sessions!


----------



## alipman

So far so good.
I was surprised after looking at the times as how quickly I could go without realising it. I think other runners and not looking at the watch help with that. Dont really have time to look at the watch whilst running so I am just using my breathing and perceived effort to go on.


----------



## jamest

Have considered joining my local running club as they are very close (5 min jog away) and do a track day on a proper day. I just can't commit to the times with work.

Sounds like a good workout though and fully agree with not looking at the watch, I try to avoid looking now or at the very least make sure my finger is covering the time so I only see the current pace.


----------



## alipman

12 miles of the usual at 7:09 pace. Felt comfortable. Maybe these track sessions are making a difference. Hot too at 22º


----------



## Dave50

18 miles on the bike yesterday http://app.strava.com/activities/55263611

Dave


----------



## alipman

8.25 miles run 7:11 Pace. Hills and off road stuff


----------



## Dave50

Today's ride 23 miles http://app.strava.com/activities/55454629

Dave


----------



## alipman

Tonight was the running club.
I even paid for a years subscription. So I'm in!

Anyway, tonight was billed as 5 minute efforts.
4 x 5 minutes at somewhere between 5 and 10k pace.

I was trying to work out what pace I should be looking at because until now I only had my own internal coach telling me that I shouldnt be pushing too hard. So although my 10k pace was overall at 6:33 then these shoudl have been somewhere quicker than that. But over the last few weeks I have realised that having the other runners is a massive motivation, so in fact my perceived 10k pace may actually be wrong.

So on with the workout. 5 minutes for each one round the track.
Coach John said to go at 75% of your effort to get a sighter for the 1st effort.

http://connect.garmin.com/splits/317052244

On this link its laps 1,2,4 and 6

1st effort - Lap 1. Fair enough.
6:43 pace, nice and steady.

2nd effort - Lap 2. I was buggering about with my watch so didnt time the first 3.5 minutes but I managed to time the last 1:29 of the effort.
5:51. I think that I wasnt as quick as that for the first part of the lap.

3rd effort - Lap 4, no watch issues.
6:06

4th effort - Lap 6
5:51

These laps should all be consistent, so this will be something to work on.

But again, another great session.
Until I have done some more of these sessions then I wont really know my real 10k time is.


----------



## t1mmy

Those splits will have you heading to a sub 40 min 10k in no time.


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> Those splits will have you heading to a sub 40 min 10k in no time.


Well, this is what I am thinking.

These sessions are really testing, but I am sure that I can get a bit quicker once I have got to know the workouts properly and got used to doing them.

But having people in front means that I have something to aim at.
REALLY helps.


----------



## Dave50

28.4 mile ride http://app.strava.com/activities/56175778

Dave


----------



## ashton1

6 weeks back in training from surgery so just going steady: 100up

10x press ups followed by 3x 20m shuttles
10x press ups + 10x sit ups followed by 3x 20m shuttles
Etc x10 different exercises

Fitness test in a month


----------



## stevenebm

Legs today.strength is crap just now but managed
Squats 60x10
100x10
140x8
140x8
140x5
Leg press
3 sets of 250kg till failure about 8-10 reps

Leg extensions 3 sets till failure 
Ham curls
Stiff leg deads

Legs fried,didn't have much motivation but sure it won't do any harm as my legs are a strong point.well looking anyway.


----------



## alipman

10 mile run yesterday. Easy pace.


----------



## Dave50

37.5 mile ride http://app.strava.com/activities/56354067

Dave


----------



## alipman

Wet but not cold 8.5 miles of trail. Bit slippery in places, 7:15 per mile.

Got a pyramid workout on Thursday. Not done one before......


----------



## alipman

Pyrmaid Timed session tonight

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/320390180

1 min hard effort, 1 min rest, 2 min hard effort, 1 min rest
and so on 
3 min
..
4 min

then worked down (4, 3, 2, 1 mins)with 90 second rest.

On the Garmin its the splits
1, 3, 5, 7+8 (the person timing stopped it at 3:00 mins and then she realised that it should have been 4 mins), 10, 12, 14 and 16.

I did notice that each respective minute was similar-ish on the way as on the way down.

Tough workout......


----------



## alipman

Sunday run In Maldon along the sea path. 12 miles at 7:10 pace. Hot and windy.


----------



## alipman

Back in Loughborough for 8.60 miles in 1:02:08 @7:13 pace. Hills and all. Hot, slightly breezy but beautiful. 

Happy running. Sweating a bit now though......


----------



## Dave50

Last nights ride http://app.strava.com/activities/57994927

Dave


----------



## alipman

Mountain biking today 10.56 miles at a somewhat slow 11.7 mph.
It was hilly as its the usual run route plus more. I did get up to 31 miles per hour which was interesting.


----------



## Dave50

Today's ride http://app.strava.com/activities/58416266

Dave


----------



## alipman

Thursday running club tonight.

Mad Mile and 200s

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/323868458

200s was pretty tough after I had given quite a bit on the Mad mile.

Mad Mile
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/323868473

Last time I was 5:59, this time 5:45. I had a great big carrot in front of me wearing yellow. I was please as I set out faster and maintained that intensity.
Chuffed.


----------



## t1mmy

5:45 is lightning fast!


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> 5:45 is lightning fast!


Thanks.
Its quite quick but you always feel you can do better.
Some other guy was about 5:00 dead.


----------



## alipman

Went out on the mountain bike and a puncture on the downhill. Magic.


----------



## jamest

Woke up early so went out for a 12.5 mile ride before work.


----------



## alipman

As it was the Loughborough half marathon today I thought I would do my own half. Albeit a cross country one. 7:15 pace but really struggled with energy.


----------



## Dave50

Yesterday's ride http://app.strava.com/activities/59038987

Dave


----------



## Dave50

Today's ride before work http://app.strava.com/activities/59462922

Dave


----------



## jamest

Jealous of your lack of hills. Every direction around me involves steep hills.


----------



## alipman

9 miles today.


----------



## Dave50

A quick roller session http://app.strava.com/activities/59884684

Dave


----------



## Dave50

jamest said:


> Jealous of your lack of hills. Every direction around me involves steep hills.




Dave


----------



## alipman

2.5 minute timed efforts.

Garmin

Hard work. Mainly around 5:30-5:40 pace.


----------



## alipman

12 miles of the usual. ..


----------



## alipman

6.5 mile run today with 4 miles at tempo pace 6:27.


----------



## jamest

Did parkrun on Saturday and was going great until half way through when I got pain in my lower back so ended up getting a poor time. Back was fine an hour or so later and was able to complete heavy squats on Sunday without issue.

Hoping to go to a running club thing which is local to me tonight.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Did parkrun on Saturday and was going great until half way through when I got pain in my lower back so ended up getting a poor time. Back was fine an hour or so later and was able to complete heavy squats on Sunday without issue.
> 
> Hoping to go to a running club thing which is local to me tonight.


Enjoy it. It will be great. Dont over do it too soon into the session as you need to leave energy for the rest. My club does a warm up then a fast mile following by 10 minutes of 200 repeats. Need to to leave some energy for whatever else they are doing.

You'll love it.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Enjoy it. It will be great. Dont over do it too soon into the session as you need to leave energy for the rest. My club does a warm up then a fast mile following by 10 minutes of 200 repeats. Need to to leave some energy for whatever else they are doing.
> 
> You'll love it.


It's not an actual running club (local one is a proper athletics club) so I don't know what to expect, there isn't any information about it online neither. Just overheard it in passing.


----------



## alipman

The club I go to uses a grass track in the summer and in winter uses the roads. But there is structure to the madness.

It might be that tonight is a social run.


----------



## alipman

Let us know how you got on!


----------



## jamest

Was good but tough.

Think I chose the wrong day to turn up as it was one of the tough sessions.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/329894493

Consisted of a long warmup followed by 5x 42 second sprints with 2 min rest.

We were told to aim for 200-300m in the 42 seconds, if you got above 300m you were really good. Closest person was around 1-2m from the finish I was 10m short then each subsequent lap I dropped 5-10m.

Expensive at £5.95 a go but worth it. It is free with a gym membership but gym membership is £43 a month which if I did do it twice a week would work out better to get a membership. Just need to work out how often I can do it with increasing work loads and I have the opportunity of taking any other classes and use of the gym and swimming pool.


----------



## alipman

Enjoy it?


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Enjoy it?


Yep. If work permits I will try and get down at least twice a week.


----------



## alipman

Fartlek tonight.

So we started with:

800 m

Then we did the Fartlek.
Fartlek

Then we had a sconed 800 to try and beat our first effort.
Fat Chance

It was tipping it down but a few of us fools had vests on. But it was ok and not at all cold.

The fartlek had 3 efforts levels. Easy, tempo and max. I think we had 8 minutes of max. Which was hard.


----------



## alipman

the usual 12 mile sunday run at 7:19 Pace.
wind was hard and also drizzled a bit which didn't help it was a good run nonetheless.


----------



## alipman

8.5 miles in just under an hour if hill fun.


----------



## jamest

Another track session. This week was a 1 mile time trial followed by 2x 200m sprints as part of a relay.

Did the mile in 6:05.


----------



## alipman

Its hard to know how much effort to give when they make you do more stuff after your time trial. Be good to see how you progress as I am sure you will get faster.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Its hard to know how much effort to give when they make you do more stuff after your time trial. Be good to see how you progress as I am sure you will get faster.


The stuff after was just a bit of fun. Mile was supposed to be flat out. I've never done just a mile so didn't know how to pace myself. Felt like I could have taken a further 20 seconds or so off that. Was third in the group. 5:04 then 5:32. I've done 5km with 6:46 miles which makes the 6:05 seem slow.


----------



## alipman

If you have a garmin or something like that, set the mile up to pace you at 10 seconds less and see how well you can hold that. Then drop another 10 seconds. Or just look at the watch on the lap and it should be around 1:28 for each lap for a 5:50 mile.


----------



## jamest

Lap one was 1:20, lap two was 2:54. Can't remember what lap 3 was. I did have my Garmin on but pressed the lap button rather than start, not for the first time either.


----------



## alipman

Fast first lap. 

I did that with my watch, hitting the wrong button.


----------



## jamest

We were told to do lap 1 slightly quicker than normal then lap 2 normal, lap 3 slightly slower than normal then go all out on lap 4.

My slower than normal lap 3 ended up being a lap and a half, realised I had a bit left and sprint the last 120m hitting 2:31-2:34min/km for the last 60m (started the watch on the second lap).

Ended up hurting my groin during the relay and spent the night with an ice pack on my groin. Got rather cold ********.


----------



## alipman

Ok. Its wasn't a straight mike. You had instructions on how to run it.

Steady with that injury.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Ok. Its wasn't a straight mike. You had instructions on how to run it.
> 
> Steady with that injury.


Was a proper mile trial run, he just gave advice on how to run it to get your best time.

Groin is fine this morning, hip is a bit sore though but there's no parkrun near me this weekend so I have an extended break.


----------



## alipman

Timed Pyramid today as I cant get down to the running club tonight.

1 min with 1 min recoverty, up to 4 mins, then 1:30 recovery on the way down.

Got slightly faster on the return which was good as on the way I had a headwind.
But, it was hard but good.

Splits were:

Out Return
1, 5:34 5:35
2, 5:55 5:47
3, 6:00 5:55
4, 6:10 6:01


----------



## alipman

11 miles this morning, hot, hot, hot.


----------



## alipman

7.5 miles at 7:02 pace of cross country hill fun.


----------



## jamest

Another track session.

3x 150m, 3x 100m, 3x 60m

http://app.strava.com/activities/64281895

Legs were extremely heavy but managed to keep the pace quite well.

Was faster over all three distances than others who are ~17min 5k which was surprising.


----------



## alipman

Mile
Hard session tonight.
Mad mile was 5:31 which is 14 seconds faster than last month.

200s
Then 200 metre intervals.

Hard but good.


----------



## Conan5

5 miles run. 50 pushups.. I spend almost one hour daily on my exercises.


----------



## alipman

Conan5 said:


> 5 miles run. 50 pushups.. I spend almost one hour daily on my exercises.


Don't think I could do 50 push ups after a run.
Not sure I could do 50 pushups full stop!


----------



## bigbadjay

Well tuesday was takedown + sub grappling practice with sparring drills (not done this for 9 months ouch)

Last nite was hour of thai pad work then 5 rounds thai sparring followed by exercises, 100 sit ups 30 push ups+squat thrusts+squat jumps (weekly sesh)


----------



## alipman

11 mile run in maldon this morning. Flipping hot.


----------



## jamest

Well done.

Did 5km on Saturday morning and that was far too hot for me.


----------



## J1ODY A

alipman said:


> 11 mile run in maldon this morning. Flipping hot.


yeah I managed 6 mile Saturday but it was 6am & it was hot!!!


----------



## alipman

I ran out of water too. That's a 500 ml bottle.
There was no shade on the route which doesn't help.


----------



## alipman

7.50 miles of hills fun today, 6:45 pace. 200 m elevation.


----------



## jamest

Another track session. 

3x 300m with 30 second rest then 200m


----------



## alipman

3 minute efforts tonight.

I Got there late and missed the first 2 intervals. Made up for lost time.

Pace for each interval.
5:54
5:33
5:39
5:28

Holiday from tomorrow so will pack the garmin for Norfolk fun.


----------



## t1mmy

Rather you than me at those speeds in this heat! Cracking effort.

Have a good holiday!


----------



## alipman

Tar. Need it...


----------



## jamest

Track session last night. Various short sprints focusing on quick acceleration.

Unfortunately my hamstring stiffened up half way through so I slowly jogged the rest of the session but before that I was level with the fastest guy who had spikes on so quite happy with that.


----------



## alipman

On holiday so Sunday was 7 miles and last night 8.
In Old Hunstanton so exploring mainly and data is patchy and poor to say the least.


----------



## alipman

8.5 miles in 59.50. weather was drizzle all of the way but only 17 degrees which was much more comfortable. it was the usual hill run but much shorter and with all the drizzle it was a bit misty is well which was a welcome change from all the heat over the last week


----------



## alipman

Tonight was back to the running club and it the worst/hardest/probably-the-best-session-but-I-still-hate-it session. Fartlek....

So, we seem to now have the coach starting us of with an 800m, to warm up/pre kill us.

Then the fartlek

Then a final 800m to see if we can match our first time.

The fartlek was hard, and the 800m either side is rather brutal.


----------



## jamest

Sounds like a fun run. Great job on the 2nd 800m.

Did a track session on Tuesday but won't be running this weekend as I have a 40 mile walk across the South Downs on Saturday.


----------



## alipman

Thanks, I looked over the first fartlek training session which mirrored tonights. I was a few seconds faster on both 800s last time, but this track is on a slight incline. I think its good to keep with these tough sessions.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Tonight was back to the running club and it the worst/hardest/probably-the-best-session-but-I-still-hate-it session. Fartlek....
> 
> So, we seem to now have the coach starting us of with an 800m, to warm up/pre kill us.
> 
> Then the fartlek
> 
> Then a final 800m to see if we can match our first time.
> 
> The fartlek was hard, and the 800m either side is rather brutal.


Some further analysis on this shows that I did 1.12 miles of Hard effort at average of 5:48 pace, and for Medium effort (tempo pace) 1.14 miles at 6:35 pace.

I was almost the fastest round as some of the other regulars werent there. Mad mile next week.


----------



## jamest

Think we've got mile on Tuesday. Unfortunately I don't think I'll be in any state to do it.

Didn't record the first ~12 miles.

http://app.strava.com/activities/70211538
http://app.strava.com/activities/70211534
http://app.strava.com/activities/70211532
http://app.strava.com/activities/70211527
http://app.strava.com/activities/70211536

Was walking as a back marker to make sure no-one got lost but by the time we got to the last checkout before the finish, they cancelled the event due to a torrential thunderstorm which I got thoroughly soaked.


----------



## alipman

Good hike. I think that weather is heading up the country. I presume like you had a good day until that happened.


----------



## alipman

12 miles of the usual in 1:26:40 or 7:13 pace. 

Then my son got me to go on a bike ride. My youngest came along in the bike seat for some extra weight resistance.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Good hike. I think that weather is heading up the country. I presume like you had a good day until that happened.


Weather had been good until we were on the 6th Seven Sister when the wind just started gusting and we were getting pelted by tiny pieces of chalk then as we started climbing the 7th the rain absolutely bombed it down. Apparently our finish line which was a couple of gazebos were getting blown around at Beachy Head so they decided to cancel it then and there.


----------



## alipman

7.70 miles at 6:56 pace of cross country hill stuff


----------



## jamest

Mile time trial again. 6:02, so 3 seconds off.


----------



## alipman

Its an improvement. Did it feel any easier than last time?


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Its an improvement. Did it feel any easier than last time?


No, although once again I felt as if I had more to give at the end which is disappointing as it would have been nice to get sub 6. Need to sort out my pacing for it.

For some reason Strava isn't picking up the mile http://app.strava.com/activities/70952542


----------



## alipman

Mad mile tonight. Slight improvement. 2 seconds off taking it to 5:29. On the raw data it shows that at 1.00 mile it was 5:27. Then it was 200s.

Just been looking back at the last 200s and although the garmin says 0.12 mile for each 200, when using metric it shows 0.20. Last months 200's shows that each leg was 0.19.


----------



## jamest

What Garmin do you have? Mine pretty much always fails to record my 5k, always somewhere in the region of 4.95-4.98km. I've recorded 400m round the track dead-on as well as a 200m but the mile on Tuesday came out at 1.7km rather than 1.62km.


----------



## alipman

205 forerunner. The guy in front of me said his watch said 5:19. He was about 3-4 seconds ahead of me. It is a little different. ....


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> 205 forerunner. The guy in front of me said his watch said 5:19. He was about 3-4 seconds ahead of me. It is a little different. ....


My watch had the same time as the stop watch so that isn't an issue, just the GPS. Probably not polling the satellites often enough to get good data.


----------



## alipman

There a setting in data recording that has it in smart recording. Thats what I have. The other is is for each second. But only stores up to 3.5 hours of data.


----------



## alipman

12 mile mtb ride tonight. No punctures!


----------



## jamest

5km this morning in 22:16

Getting back to proper times again.


----------



## alipman

10 miles this morning. struggled for energy as I got up at 7 am and went out at 8 am and then I needed a #2 part way round which didnt help. Not ideal, but done.


----------



## jamest

First football match of the new season. Despite the track sessions and parkruns, wasn't any easier.


----------



## alipman

Tempo run tonight, so 4 miles at an average of 6:17. Hard.


----------



## t1mmy

I've got a tempo run tomorrow, it won't be that fast! Well done.

It must have been a sub 20 min 5k


----------



## alipman

About 19:25-30. I was blowing a bit towards the end.

Running club on Thursday for me. 200 and 400 intervals.


----------



## jamest

Running club last night was flat out 200m sprint, followed by 8 min rest then 800m flat out.


----------



## t1mmy

Sounds tough! No doubt it will improve your speed though.


----------



## jamest

I'm sure it will but was disappointed with my 800m time because I struggle to pace myself on anything greater than 200m.


----------



## alipman

16 mile bike ride around Leicester. I had to get the car serviced and bonnet lock repaired so I took my bike and had a cycle round. I didnt intend to go far but had loads of time to kill alas.


----------



## t1mmy

How do you feel after 16 miles? We are thinking of a 22 mile ride round London in October.


----------



## alipman

Well. Fine really. It wasnt in one go as I kept going back to the garage for progress reports but I am not really cycle fit as yet but legs are fine. Bit sore but not like it was after last weeks ride which was only 12 miles. I am on a mtb with a rucksack of stuff. But it was nice. Quick pedals flattened any lumps and bumps.


----------



## jamest

If you go cycling try and travel light. The difference between riding with a bag on and without a bag is night and day even if the bag is light.

I did my usual 12 mile route Monday morning before the traffic built up, was lovely.


----------



## alipman

200s and 400s.

Should have been 200 hard effort, 200 recovery and then 400 hard effort and 400 recovery.
I got a bit confused what I was meant to be doing halfway round round so laps 10, 11 and 12 were not quite as they should have been. I was on a hard effort when I should have been on a recovery.

Oh well. Hard, as usual....


----------



## bigbadjay

1.5 hours of bjj (half drills half sparring)
1.5 hours of thai boxin (half hour of pads half hour of sparring)

Not done that much in a night for well over a year recovering from injury.

Im pooped to say the very VERY least


----------



## jamest

Parkrun yesterday, slightly slower than last week at 22:26 which was disappointing.

Today was a fitness session for football. Tiring but held up quite well which I think I have the track sessions to thank for.


----------



## alipman

12.75 miles today at 7:29 pace. Felt comfortable, then had a BBQ this refuel!


----------



## alipman

6.5 miles tonight, 7:30 pace. Head not really in it. Fartlek on Thursday


----------



## t1mmy

It's hard going if you're not feeling it


----------



## alipman

Too true, head and legs.


----------



## jamest

Track session last night.

1:20 at mile pace then 1:20 slightly faster than mile pace then 1:20 at mile pace. x2

So 2x 4min runs, was rather tiring then finished off with some sprints.


----------



## danwel

Just started Day 1 of the Insanity Workout. Day 1 was just the 30 min Warm up and down with the fit test in it and got to say it was hard going!! Not looking forward to day 2!!


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Track session last night.
> 
> 1:20 at mile pace then 1:20 slightly faster than mile pace then 1:20 at mile pace. x2
> 
> So 2x 4min runs, was rather tiring then finished off with some sprints.


I really feel it was in my legs when I do a hard session like that.


----------



## alipman

Fartlek tonight.

It was either 1,2 or 3 minutes at Hard pace, training pace, or recovery pace.

Usually it was 1 min or 30 sec at hard followed by 2 or 3 mins at the other efforts.

I was pleased at I managed to have hard at around 6 minutes at 5:12-40, 10 minutes at training at 6:14-6:25, recovery was about 7:30 for around 4 minutes.

Hard work.


----------



## alipman

12.5 miles today at 4.43 km pace. Trying to use km as thats what the others at the club use. Need to get my head round the km to mile change. 

Windy today but warm.


----------



## t1mmy

You'll get into the swing of it pretty quickly. It's really handy for monitoring any changes in pace, normally dips, as your average pace is obviously done over a shorter distance.


----------



## danwel

Day 4 completed of Insanity workout!!


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> You'll get into the swing of it pretty quickly. It's really handy for monitoring any changes in pace, normally dips, as your average pace is obviously done over a shorter distance.


Its odd that we used both km and miles, I'll get a table of time that I do for easy reference.


----------



## alipman

Intervals tonight as I cant make Thursdays club session, so I thought I would go for it tonight.

2:30 x 6

Getting used to the km's. Wind was a bit of a bind, but I averaged 3:33-3:35 km, or about 5:45 per mile.


----------



## Porta

10,8 km jogging in 59 minutes.


----------



## jamest

Great job. What sort of time are you getting over a 5km now?

Got back on my bike for the first time in a while and cycled to work and without trying did my fastest time to and from work.


----------



## alipman

12.50 km in 56:49 or 4:33 km. I was feeling really tired today after a few broken nights. Watched a few minutes of the womens triathlon on BBC and got some energy. Was only going to do about 5 km on a loop, but got a 2nd wind and carried on.


----------



## jamest

Down in Devon for a few days so did a few runs.

5km Sat morning - http://app.strava.com/activities/77454847

6.6km Sat afternoon - http://app.strava.com/activities/77454851 - first 4km were pushing my mum around, to be fair she did run the whole of the first mile, then did a quick lap of the block.

4km this morning - http://app.strava.com/activities/77454841

A rather hilly area but nice scenery and a good test on the calves.


----------



## alipman

13 km tonight at 4:29 pace trail stuff.
Up the hill was 4:48 pace for 7.21 km. Down again was 4:05 for 5.67 km.

Getting dark though. Boo.....


----------



## alipman

Tough session. Mad mile again but this time the warm up was a bit different.

2 mins, then 1 min rest, 2 min, rest, 4 mins, res, 4 mins, rest
so 2-2-4-4

Then Made Mile

I was a bit tired so 5:35 was ok.

Then we had to do the 200s.


----------



## Spoony

Last night I ran 10.5 miles and tonight was badminton for an hour. Slowly getting back in to it but that's pretty much my first ever distance run and it destroyed me.


----------



## alipman

Excellent achievement.


----------



## alipman

20km at 4:39 pace.
Or 12.41 miles for imperial measurement at 7:29.

Windy but warm so all good.


----------



## t1mmy

Great pace over a long distance. I did 9km today and it felt like hard work in the heat.


----------



## alipman

Thanks. Its good. I feel we are coming into cooler climes...


----------



## jamest

parkrun on Saturday thought I did really well but turns out I was over a minute off by PB which was rather demoralising.

Judging by the news this morning we've got at least a few hot days ahead of us.


----------



## jamest

Track session - http://app.strava.com/activities/79773570/overview

8x 400m

Have 2 mins to complete the 400m before the next 400m starts. The quicker you do the 400m the longer the recovery before the next. Averaged around 1:30-35 per lap.


----------



## alipman

The faster you work the more rest you get.


----------



## alipman

13 km at 4.21 pace. F hot.


----------



## alipman

Pyramid tonight

Hard but solid.
Actual running time was 16 minutes for 4.53 km.


----------



## alipman

18.75 km at 4:29 pace in sunny Maldon. Some triathlon going on at Blackwater sports centre.


----------



## jamest

Went out on the bike twice during the weekend at Thruxton Motor Cicruit. Rest of the time I was marshaling.

First go was 40km in 1:35 then second was 26km in 1 hour.

Winner of the actual race that was going on was by a guy who cycled just over 400 miles in 24 hours. He had a total of an hours break in that 24 hours and 20 minutes of those were at the end once he realised he had hit 400 miles. Crazy.

Another guy was doing a triple triathlon. He did 7 miles in the pool on the Friday. On the Saturday he had already ridden 50 miles (may have been 100 miles) before the event then did a further 325 miles at the event, and tomorrow he will be doing a triple marathon.


----------



## Demetrios72

7km run for me today :thumb:


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Went out on the bike twice during the weekend at Thruxton Motor Cicruit. Rest of the time I was marshaling.
> 
> First go was 40km in 1:35 then second was 26km in 1 hour.
> 
> Winner of the actual race that was going on was by a guy who cycled just over 400 miles in 24 hours. He had a total of an hours break in that 24 hours and 20 minutes of those were at the end once he realised he had hit 400 miles. Crazy.
> 
> Another guy was doing a triple triathlon. He did 7 miles in the pool on the Friday. On the Saturday he had already ridden 50 miles (may have been 100 miles) before the event then did a further 325 miles at the event, and tomorrow he will be doing a triple marathon.


Crazy....but impressive


----------



## alipman

Reccy run this morning.

I am entered into the Leicester Round relay on Sunday and I have leg k. http://www.round-leicester-relay.info/2012/html/RLR-2012-K.htm

So needed to see where I am going as its on unfamiliar ground. Going out again on Wednesday to run the tricky part again which is off road.


----------



## alipman

Same reccy today for Sunday. Forgot to take map but I think I know it by know. 6.5 miles done.


----------



## alipman

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/374664978

Tough one tonight.
3 mins hard, 1 min recovery, 1 minute harder, 2 mins recovery X4!

Splits were good, and consistent. For the 3 minute legs, splits were 5:36, 5:40, 5:42 and 5:44.

For the 1 minute "harders", 4:59, 5:13, 5:19, 5:04.

Things were getting hard by the 4th round.


----------



## jamest

parkrun this morning in 22:20. Disappointing as I felt good and did the first 2.5k in 10:30 but just couldn't keep it up despite the last 2.5k being flat/downhill.


----------



## alipman

Keep it up, it'll come good.

How are the club training sessions coming along?


----------



## alipman

So today was the relay race for the Round Leicester Relay.

The Route

So long story short.
Ran it, finished it. It was, according to Garmin, 7.31 miles, even with my 0.06 (100m) mile short cut.
52:04, will put the workout up when Garmin allows me to. Some internal server issue.
But pace was 7:07 overall.

I was pretty pleased as I pushed hard. 2.5 Miles of trail with plenty of styles and then the rest on the road which was never really flat.

I went along to the presentation event and Flip me my team came 3rd Mixed! Trophy!
Our other team got 2nd Mixed.

They have Mens, ladies and mixed trophy's, so we did ok.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Keep it up, it'll come good.
> 
> How are the club training sessions coming along?


Missed last week, been busy with work.

Now that I have a road bike I hope to get out and cycle more which should help with my running.

Great job on the relay run, great pace for trail. I'm guessing the weather wasn't great either (seemed to be wet and windy everywhere).


----------



## 47p2

My longest bike ride to date on Saturday. 
74.56 miles (119km) with an elevation gain of 4114 feet with my biggest climb of the day being 1112 feet


My next goal is either a 104 mile or 118 mile jaunt at the end of the month. Not sure as yet which I will do as the 114 mile route has a killer climb of over 800 feet at around 62 miles where as if I take the easy option I get a nice climb of around 400 feet


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> So today was the relay race for the Round Leicester Relay.
> 
> The Route
> 
> So long story short.
> Ran it, finished it. It was, according to Garmin, 7.31 miles, even with my 0.06 (100m) mile short cut.
> 52:04, will put the workout up when Garmin allows me to. Some internal server issue.
> But pace was 7:07 overall.
> 
> I was pretty pleased as I pushed hard. 2.5 Miles of trail with plenty of styles and then the rest on the road which was never really flat.
> 
> I went along to the presentation event and Flip me my team came 3rd Mixed! Trophy!
> Our other team got 2nd Mixed.
> 
> They have Mens, ladies and mixed trophy's, so we did ok.


The route


----------



## alipman

Tonight I went to the Tuesday night session as I cant make it on Thursday for the track.

Tonight was hard..

I didn't know what to expect having not been there before.
I declined to go in the faster group. Wise choice!

Group 2 was meant to be 7/7:30. So me thought "ok, have it" because the guy leading the group in the the Equinox 24 on Sunday and was taking it easy. Equinox is a 24 hour race and he is hoping to do about 100 miles in 24 hours. He ran 36 minute 10k on Sunday morning then ran the same leg in the relay, see route above, in 46 minutes, compared to my 52 minutes.

So, anyway.....

Boing

7 minutes my ar$e....

It was good to test my limit but I was struggling to keep the pace towards the end.


----------



## alipman

Crappy run today as I have a cold. 4 miles. Meant to be intervals.


----------



## 47p2

Glasgow to Kilsyth, along the Tak-Ma-Doon Road to Fintry and onto Crow Road and over the Campsie Hills, a quick visit to Big Al at Wheelcraft and a short stop at my mother-in-laws in Milngavie before heading home

Total of 56.2 miles with an elevation of 3743 feet...That.s a lot of climbing for an old geezer like me that's just getting back into cycling

This was the anticlockwise route









With plenty CAT 3 & Cat 4 climbs, this is the Tak-Ma-Doon climbs









Today's forecast said a 20% chance of rain and it didn't disappoint...
While I was in the Campsies I was cycling amongst the clouds, it was cool and damp, but the worst was leaving Glasgow heading home, I turned along the River Clyde and the heavens opened up, by the time I arrived home I was rather soggy 

Great fun all the same :lol: :lol:


----------



## alipman

Still suffering with the cold but managed to stick to about 7:45 pace for 8.3 miles. Time for rest.


----------



## 47p2

Out of bed this morning with very little effects of my 56 mile trek up the Campsie Glen, so out I went for an easy 13 mile route I do on a regular basis that has a couple of climbs to around 450 feet each. Sadlyl the legs just didn't want to work, as much as I tried they wouldn't spin and I finished some 4 minutes slower than my PB on this route.


----------



## alipman

Popped out for a steady run as I am no entering the catarrh phase of my cold which usually means crap breathing. 6 miles at 7:06 so felt ok, it great or back to normal but much better than Sunday.


----------



## Z4-35i

First track session in almost 30 years last night. 1 hour of interval training, including 10 x 600m intervals with 1 min. rest between each. The pace was much faster than I'm used to running, which took it's toll by the last few runs. It was nice running on a proper floodlit track though and this should be great training for improving my overall pace for longer runs.


----------



## alipman

Floodlight? That's showing off that is. We have to bring our track sessions, on grass, to an end after tomorrow before of having no lights.

How much faster did you push?


----------



## Z4-35i

Fastest pace was @ 5:15 mile for one of the 600m sets, I couldn't maintain this for the full 10 sets though and gradually tailed off. There were some very quick runners in the training group though, so I'll look to improve my pace and endurance over the coming months.


----------



## alipman

A few weights last night then 5 miles this morning. Hopefully on Sunday normal service will be resumed! Hoping....


----------



## jamest

You must be gutted that you can't keep your track sessions going through winter. Luckily mine are floodlit too although I have too much work on at the moment and can't make them.


----------



## alipman

Yes it is a bit gutting. So the club uses some circuits around a number of estates. Not ideal but something at least.


----------



## jamest

Parkrun this morning in 22:01.

I haven't done any other running recently due to work so happy that I'm still in the 22's. Was struggling with the last mile but managed a sprint at the end.


----------



## Z4-35i

My first 'parkrun' this morning @ Guildford, 22:19. Looking for a better time next weekend now that I know the course route. Good turn out with 200+ runners.


----------



## alipman

Nice run today, not sure exactly on my distance and pace as my garmin stopped working at 5.74 miles or so. Wouldn't restart. Might be terminal.

Around 12-13 miles, will work it out when I map it out on bikeroutetoaster.com.
Great weather.


----------



## Z4-35i

Early morning longer run 16.6k in 1:21:35 12.2km/h pace. Targeting longer slower paced runs once a week on a Sunday to help build stamina and endurance. Felt pretty tired by the end of the run having also done the fast paced 5k parkrun yesterday morning.

Total distance for this week was 42.4k, 29.2k on the road and track and the rest on the treadmill in the gym.


----------



## jamest

Buggered up my knee on Saturday afternoon. Don't know what I did but had little to no movement Sunday morning but able to flex about a bit more now. Hopefully heals quickly.


----------



## 47p2

Completed my first imperial century on Saturday, 111.75 miles with an elevation gain of 9388 feet


----------



## Z4-35i

^^^ 
Impressive, how long did it take you? From the map the scenery and views must have been great.


----------



## 47p2

It took me 6h 57m

As I had never done this before I decided the best way to tackle it was to pace myself a little slower than usual so I averaged 16.1mph which I thought reasonable considering the 5 CAT 4s and a CAT 3 climb


----------



## alipman

9 miles today. Not sure on pacing as trying the missus garmin out and I don't think it locked satellites.


----------



## alipman

Street session tonight. No track anymore.
So its a loop of about 1200 metres that goes around an estate and then finishes up a slight gradient.

Loops

I had a Heart Rate Monitor on as my Foruenner 205 has packed up. So its was interesting to see how the beats went as I progressed through the workout.

We warmed up and then launched into it. 3, 5, 8, 10 and 12 are the 5 loops.
Twas good.


----------



## alipman

Tonight was an easy run or recovery after last nights effort.

Easy

The target was to keep it at no more than 150 bpm.
Twas interesting to see how effort affected my HR through the workout.


----------



## Santaslonecruze

47p2 said:


> Completed my first imperial century on Saturday, 111.75 miles with an elevation gain of 9388 feet


What happened at 17 miles, did you fall off a cliff?


----------



## Z4-35i

'parkrun' this morning, new PB 21.15 for the 5k. Over a minute faster than my first time last week, knowing the course and the format of the event made it easier to focus on my pace. The target is hitting a sub 21min by the end of the month.


----------



## 47p2

Santaslonecruze said:


> What happened at 17 miles, did you fall off a cliff?


Just checked on Strava and it looks very similar. It was a steep downhill and I was doing 42.7mph on that stretch

Garmin









Strava


----------



## t1mmy

I was meant to do my first ever Parkrun this morning; my alarm went off and I was still knackered so I abandoned the idea.

Feeling a lot more awake I went for a 17 mile bike ride this afternoon with friends.

Having missed my run this morning I still wanted to set a 5K benchmark so I went out tonight and clocked a time of 21:47.

The aim will be to beat this at the Parkrun I WILL be doing the first Saturday in November.


----------



## Z4-35i

^^^ I'm sure you'll easily better that time when running against other people at a parkrun. Which one are you doing?


----------



## t1mmy

Both Woodley and Reading are near me, I will probably give Woodley a go first.

Congratulations on the PB!


----------



## alipman

Slowed the pace right down so that the HRM would go much over 150 or so. Apart from the hills!

So 13 miles of non stop running, as I usually take a break for a minute or so, at 7:56 pace. Definitely could have done a couple more for sure. But slowing it down was nice and dare I say it, relaxed?!?!?!?


----------



## t1mmy

I find slower runs really enjoyable, it's the drive to go at a faster pace that pushes us to go on those uncomfortable speed sessions!


----------



## jamest

Played football at the weekend but didn't stretch, now struggling to walk let alone run.

Could really do with just going out for a long run. Haven't done more than 5km since 15 miler in May.


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> I find slower runs really enjoyable, it's the drive to go at a faster pace that pushes us to go on those uncomfortable speed sessions!


Too true. I actually enjoyed this run as usually I go faster and thus must be having a much higher Heart rate.


----------



## Geordieexile

Liking this thread, only looked back at a few random pages so far but it's up my street.

Did my first Tough Mudder on Saturday, what a great laugh. Can't wait to do another.


----------



## alipman

Good to hear. Plenty of runners, cyclists etc on here.


----------



## t1mmy

Nice relaxing run last night with the wife and her friend.

*5.95km in 36:50 @ 6:11 min/km pace*


----------



## t1mmy

A less relaxing run tonight, which I did at the gym to utilise easy speed variations.

3.2km warm up @ 6:00 min/km pace
2 x 800m @ 4:05 min/km pace
2 x 400m @ 4:00 min/km pace
3.2km cool down @ 6:00 min/km pace


----------



## Z4-35i

Track session last night was a performance benchmark test that the running club runs every couple of months. How far can you run in 12mins?

This was my first one so was an interesting one to pace, so I tried not to go off too fast and tracked one of the other runners who can run a sub 20min 5k.

Managed 3130m in the 12mins @ average 3:50 min/km pace.

My goal for the next one of these tests is to hit 3200m / 8 laps of the track, which will mean averaging a 3:45 min/km pace.


----------



## alipman

7 miles this morning. Average heart rate was 154 at 7:27 pace. A bit up and down but quite nice.


----------



## Bowgs

Leg day today so I went for a monster squat session in the squat rack. Looked like this...

Warm up
10xno weight just the 20kg bar
10x40kg
10x40kg

Working sets 
10x60kg
10x60kg
8x70kg
8x70kg
6x80kg
6x90kg
8x70kg
8x70kg
10x60kg
10x60kg

I'd normally do 4-5 sets of squats followed by leg extensions, leg curls and lunges but wanted to mix it up a bit.


----------



## t1mmy

Z4-35i said:


> Track session last night was a performance benchmark test that the running club runs every couple of months. How far can you run in 12mins?
> 
> This was my first one so was an interesting one to pace, so I tried not to go off too fast and tracked one of the other runners who can run a sub 20min 5k.
> 
> Managed 3130m in the 12mins @ average 3:50 min/km pace.
> 
> My goal for the next one of these tests is to hit 3200m / 8 laps of the track, which will mean averaging a 3:45 min/km pace.


An average pace of 3:50 min/km pace is great going, realistically you are on for a sub 20 minute 5k in the very near future.


----------



## t1mmy

Relaxing run again tonight, although my calves were still a bit sore from last night...

5.00km in 26:03 @ 5:13 min/km pace


----------



## Z4-35i

t1mmy said:


> An average pace of 3:50 min/km pace is great going, realistically you are on for a sub 20 minute 5k in the very near future.


Thanks. Keeping a sub 4:00 min/km pace for the 5k still feels like a challenge. Did a 5k run on the treadmill in the gym yesterday, preset program with undulating course at 14.5km/h, felt very tired by the last 1k.


----------



## alipman

1km loops tonight. Not sure what to expect but it was 30 minutes of 1km followed by 1 minute rest. Twas tough to gauge pace as I am using a different watch still and lap 5 was actually 3:30 for the km but I am still having issues with the lap button.

Anyway, windy colder, but tough. Definitely struggled to keep pace with laps 5 and 6.


----------



## t1mmy

It was a lot cooler tonight which was nice. Calves still a bit sore, so a nice steady pace was the order of the evening...

8.00km in 43:32 @ 5:26 min/km pace


----------



## alipman

Steady 13 miles today, slow pace, 8:10 pace. wet and muddy, which gives me a taste of how the next few months will be!


----------



## jamest

parkrun yesterday morning, 22:16.


----------



## Z4-35i

Picked up a knee strain last week, so no running for the last week which is very frustrating, as I've had to miss the parkrun and weekly track training last night and I was also due to take part in this seasons 1st running club cross country on Saturday.

Focusing on non-impact exercises for the legs and upper body work at the gym.

Hopefully the knee strain won't take too long to heal.


----------



## alipman

7 miles this morning. Tempo run for 4 miles of it. Lost satellites so that was a bit annoying.
Good stuff, Running club tomorrow!


----------



## Dave KG

30 mile steady road cycle today.


----------



## alipman

Back to the club tonight, for more road running.
It was 300s and 600s. 600m then 30 second recovery, the 300m and then 60 sec recovery.

Hard work, as usual.


----------



## jamest

Got up at 6 this morning to go out for a ride forgetting that it is pitch black at 6 and I still haven't sorted out a front light for my road bike, so went back to bed.

Running my 50th parkrun tomorrow.


----------



## alipman

5 mile easy run at 8:00 pace. Think the hr was 146 average.


----------



## alipman

Longest run today, ever. 14 miles at a steady old pace. Had to stop to let people pass but it was non stop. Oddly enjoyable. I must be extra weird.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Longest run today, ever. 14 miles at a steady old pace. Had to stop to let people pass but it was non stop. Oddly enjoyable. I must be extra weird.


You've never done 14 miles before? With the amount you put in I was expecting a couple of marathons under your belt. Got any big runs planned or keeping to shorter distances?


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> You've never done 14 miles before? With the amount you put in I was expecting a couple of marathons under your belt. Got any big runs planned or keeping to shorter distances?


Never really done much longer stuff. I don't have any inclination to do a marathon. I would like to do a half at som point, but yes, it's my longest yet.


----------



## jamest

You've done 14 now, might as well do a marathon at some point.


----------



## alipman

Only another 12.....


----------



## alipman

6 miles tonight as on holiday. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Z4-35i

Track training last night, first proper run in almost two weeks after I strained my right knee.

Training session: 800m, 1min rest, 400m, 1min rest x 5 sets

Managed to average 4:04 min/km pace for the 800m intervals, focusing on increasing my stride rate to 180 strides per minute.


----------



## alipman

4.5 miles along bognor sea front.


----------



## Will ST

Z4-35i said:


> Track training last night, first proper run in almost two weeks after I strained my right knee.
> 
> Training session: 800m, 1min rest, 400m, 1min rest x 5 sets
> 
> Managed to average 4:04 min/km pace for the 800m intervals, focusing on increasing my stride rate to 180 strides per minute.


Whats your present stride rate and how you finding it trying to increase your turnover ?

I'm struggling after years of shifting around with a rucksac on my back, so have very tight hamstrings and glutes so a lot of remedial work going on here in the hope of being able to increase my turnover.

Seeing improvements, but very very slowly ! !


----------



## jamest

Cycled to work today.


----------



## Z4-35i

Will ST said:


> Whats your present stride rate and how you finding it trying to increase your turnover ?


My stride rate was around 120 per min, so the increase to 180 per min takes a bit of getting used to. I've practiced quite a bit on the treadmill in the gym over the last week, where it's easier to count my strides and watch the on screen stop watch.

I've worked out if I mentally count '1','&','2','&','3','&','4','&' at a fast but controlled pace, this gets me to around the 180 strikes per min mark.

Did my first park run today for three weeks since straining my knee, focused on my stride rate and not pushing too hard and did the 5k in 21:32, which was only 16s off my PB.


----------



## alipman

Back home from holiday so it was back to the new usual


----------



## alipman

Went to the Tuesday night running club instead of Thursdays session as I cant make it then.

I had a really bad pain in my foot in the last 2 miles so had to slow down a bit.

8 miles of hard but good.


----------



## Z4-35i

Track training last night, getting colder out for these evening runs now. Pyramid training session, with increasing and then decreasing distances, with 1min rest between each interval. Goal is to try to maintain the same pace up and down the pyramid.

400m 1:30
600m 2:16
800m 3:03
1000m 3:57
1200m 4:50
1000m 4:02
800m 3:12
600m 2:21
400m 1:28
200m 0:38


----------



## alipman

Pretty consistent by all accounts.


----------



## Z4-35i

parkrun this morning, new PB 20:59 for the 5k.


----------



## t1mmy

Well done on the PB!

I've fallen off the bandwagon recently. I'm blaming catching a stinking cold off colleagues, weekend away and a stag do.

I am getting back on it on Monday!


----------



## Z4-35i

t1mmy said:


> Well done on the PB!
> 
> I've fallen off the bandwagon recently. I'm blaming catching a stinking cold off colleagues, weekend away and a stag do.
> 
> I am getting back on it on Monday!


Joining the local athletics club has helped renew my motivation as most of the runners are quicker than me, so it gives me some targets to aim for when taking part in the weekly track training.

Next target for parkrun is getting a sub 20:40.


----------



## alipman

I think that I have done some damage to my calf.
Lifting a sofa on Thursday. Something stuck out and then went down.
Should be getting a scan on Wednesday afternoon, once the referal is sorted.

But at the moment I have some bruising that came out last night. Hoping that is isnt too bad but aint banking on anything yet.

Cant run. 

Well I wont be trying to run until this is sorted.

Hope the link works.


----------



## Z4-35i

alipman said:


> I think that I have done some damage to my calf.
> Lifting a sofa on Thursday. Something stuck out and then went down.
> Should be getting a scan on Wednesday afternoon, once the referal is sorted.
> 
> But at the moment I have some bruising that came out last night. Hoping that is isnt too bad but aint banking on anything yet.
> 
> Cant run.
> 
> Well I wont be trying to run until this is sorted.
> 
> Hope the link works.


Hope it's not serious and heals up soon. I found it really frustrating when I couldn't run for a couple of weeks when I strained my knee last month.


----------



## alipman

Thanks, I have missed 2 runs and I am already frustrated. Although cold we have had some really nice sunny weather that I have missed out on.

Fingers crossed. ...


----------



## t1mmy

Fingers crossed it isn't anything major!


----------



## t1mmy

Laced my trainers up and blew the cobwebs off. Nice and brisk outside tonight for a comfortable run.

*4.8km in 24:36 @ 5:07 min/km pace*


----------



## t1mmy

In the gym tonight straight after work...

*3.2km @ 5:00 min/km pace
800m x 2 @ 4:18 min/km pace
400m x 2 @ 4:12 min/km pace
3.2km @ 5:00 min/km pace*


----------



## Z4-35i

Track training last night : 900m, 500m intervals x3

900m 500m
03:25 01:48
03:21 01:49
03:23 01:43

Had some energy left for a little sprint at the end of the last 500m interval.


----------



## alipman

Great effort chaps. Jealous at not being out ....


----------



## AudiKosti

Anyone tried T25 workout? Currently in to week 3 and it's working great for me with time and results.


----------



## alipman

Calf update.

Had an ultrasound today, no sign of a tear. All seems to be fine.
Unless it was a minor tear that the machine couldnt pick up, the only other thing that it could be was possibly a Bakers cyst. A cyst behind the knee that bursts and then the fluid goes into the calf. The radiologist said that the machine they used was the same one they used at the Olympics. Hey ho.

So, I can start back next week according to radiologist (Chap said he deals with the Leicester Tigers and City teams) doing about half my usual and then be back to normal in a week or so.

Great news! But they didnt know what it was, but at least its not a muscle tear.


----------



## jamest

That's good I guess. Not always good when they say they don't know.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> That's good I guess. Not always good when they say they don't know.


He said that he had good news and bad news. I must have physically looked deflated. Fortunately its not a muscle tear and his other theory seems plausible. His report won't be any different than what he told me. And with him specialising in sports injuries, his advice gave me confidence.


----------



## alipman

After the good news yesterday I don't feel any pain with the leg. Maybe he surreptitiously planted it in my head that I need to pull my pants up and get on with it.

Had a nice walk around part of beacon hill today! I did have to carry my 3 year old though. Felt like a workout....


----------



## t1mmy

That's great news that it's nothing major. Try to enjoy the rest!


----------



## t1mmy

Went for a 5 miler after work tonight, it was meant to be fairly steady all the way.

*8.00km in 40:35 @ 5:04 min/km pace*

Just before the half way turnaround point a spritely lad went running past in the opposite direction. I set off back and was just aiming to match his pace. Soon after I realised I was pulling him in (it's funny how that happens). Anyway I closed the gap and overtook him at a fair old pace. The look on his face when I overtook was magical, I managed a relaxed looking smile when in truth I was dieing on my ****.

At this point we were starting to head up a bit of a slope and I had to keep the pace going for about another 1/4 mile before we split off in different directions. I'd probably up a 50-100m gap by this point. The remaining 2 miles to home were spent recovering but it was well worth it!


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> Went for a 5 miler after work tonight, it was meant to be fairly steady all the way.
> 
> *8.00km in 40:35 @ 5:04 min/km pace*
> 
> Just before the half way turnaround point a spritely lad went running past in the opposite direction. I set off back and was just aiming to match his pace. Soon after I realised I was pulling him in (it's funny how that happens). Anyway I closed the gap and overtook him at a fair old pace. The look on his face when I overtook was magical, I managed a relaxed looking smile when in truth I was dieing on my ****.
> 
> At this point we were starting to head up a bit of a slope and I had to keep the pace going for about another 1/4 mile before we split off in different directions. I'd probably up a 50-100m gap by this point. The remaining 2 miles to home were spent recovering but it was well worth it!


You little racer...... :lol:

Though shall not pass!


----------



## alipman

Today was a little tester for my calf.

4.5 miles miles at an easy pace.

Result = all good!

Next run is Tuesday so should be back to normal by the end of the week.

As I was about 1/2 mile in I saw some other runners, and interestingly although I was trying to go steady and be sensible, I caught up. I was trying to do steady 7:50 but as they were going at around 8:15 it was inevitable that I caught them up.

Pleased to be back out running.


----------



## Z4-35i

Yesterday was my first cross country race since secondary school, running for Guildford and Godalming AC as part of the Surrey XC league.

It was a 5 mile course around Roundshaw Downs, fairly flat, but quite muddy in places due to all the rain we've had over the last week.

I'm still waiting on the official results, but my unofficial time was 33:40. I think the course was a little short of the stated 5 miles as my GPS watch showed a distance of 7.76km at an average pace of 4:20min/km.

I struggled for grip in places with my trail shoes, so I'm looking at getting some XC spikes or fell running shoes for the next race in January.


----------



## jamest

5km on Sat, kept the place slow but did sprints up the hills.

Sunday, hour and a half of legs down the gym then out on the bike for 9 miles only to get home to see a message that I was supposed to be playing football in half an hour so went off to play football for an hour after that. Legs are hurting this morning.


----------



## alipman

No rest for the wicked!


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> No rest for the wicked!


Now I am resting as I'm struggling to walk. Think I'll be sticking to upper body at the gym this week.


----------



## alipman

8 miles of cross country stuff, the wet weather made for some nice slippery mud paths.

7:54 pace which was 154 hr average.
This forerunner 210 is odd, it doesn't matter to me but, is reckons that I only burned 683 calories for 8 miles?!?!?!?! On the old 205 is would have said nearly 1000. How weird.

Anyone else get odd readings from their watch?


----------



## jamest

Never really paid any attention to the calorie count on my 210 but as you've brought it up.

8.55 mile bike ride @ 13mph (quite hilly) - 1,020 calories
16.1 mile bike ride @ 15mph (relatively flat) - 1,800 calories

Last 5 parkruns (5km/3.1 miles)
24:45 - 492
22:17 - 389
22:31 - 489
23:24 - 409
22:18 - 489

It's either being clever about speed during hills etc using more energy or it's pulling numbers out the air.


----------



## Z4-35i

alipman said:


> 8 miles of cross country stuff, the wet weather made for some nice slippery mud paths.
> 
> 7:54 pace which was 154 hr average.
> This forerunner 210 is odd, it doesn't matter to me but, is reckons that I only burned 683 calories for 8 miles?!?!?!?! On the old 205 is would have said nearly 1000. How weird.
> 
> Anyone else get odd readings from their watch?


My Polar RC3 GPS showed 612 calories for the 5mile cross country last Saturday at 4:20min/km pace.

Checking one of my last months longer runs it showed 900 calories for 12.7km/7.9miles at 5:33min/km pace.

I've only setup my height and weight on the watch and not set VO2 Max, not sure how much difference that makes?


----------



## alipman

Thanks chaps, when my missus does a run, about 4 miles at 10 min pace it gives her about 600 cals.
I can do 4.5 miles at 7:15 pace and it only registers about 400 cals. That's on the same day as hers.

I think it's odd especially as I figure that I should be around 125 cals or so per mile.


----------



## alipman

Thanks guys.


It's odd that my missus uses the same watch and does 4 miles at 10 min pace and burns 600 cals and I do 4.5 miles at 7:15 pace and only burn 380.

Looking at the old forerunner I would average about 125 per mile.


----------



## Z4-35i

Track session last night: 8 x 800m intervals with 90s rest

3:01, 3:03, 3:03, 3:03, 3:01, 3:07, 3:02, 3:04

The goal for the next time we do this session is to be in the sub 3 mins.


----------



## alipman

Yasso 800s!


----------



## Z4-35i

alipman said:


> Yasso 800s!


Interesting, not seen this before. I don't think I'm quite at 3hr marathon pace yet.


----------



## alipman

Tough session tonight.
Fishpools

Effectively 1km circuit with a short recovery.
Leg was fine, although I couldnt blame the leg on not being able to keep up with the others!!!!


----------



## smiler1207

Arms and shoulders followed by a b!t€h of a spin class


----------



## Z4-35i

parkrun this morning, new PB of 20:26, 33 secs faster than my previous PB 

The elusive sub 20min time is getting slowly closer.


----------



## alipman

Great run. Wont be long now!


----------



## alipman

No run today as I have a cold. Boo


----------



## t1mmy

Z4-35i said:


> parkrun this morning, new PB of 20:26, 33 secs faster than my previous PB
> 
> The elusive sub 20min time is getting slowly closer.


A few weeks maximum!


----------



## Z4-35i

Reading half marathon workshop today, run by Full Potential.

http://www.fullpotential.co.uk/go/workshops

Lots of advice on training, injury prevention and nutrition along with two practical sessions on hill and threshold training. There's another workshop in early Feb. covering race strategy and final training preparation, pretty good value for money at £40 for two full day workshops.

I'm definitely going to add in weekly threshold training sessions to my weekly runs and put more of a structured plan together for the Reading half marathon.


----------



## alipman

Managed to go out this morning for a nice 13 mile bit of cross country fun. Bit slippery in places but nice to be out. My cold didn't affect me at all. No dripping nose, so all good.
8:09 pace.


----------



## Z4-35i

alipman said:


> Managed to go out this morning for a nice 13 mile bit of cross country fun. Bit slippery in places but nice to be out. My cold didn't affect me at all. No dripping nose, so all good.
> 8:09 pace.


Good stuff, the weather definitely makes it tougher to put on the running shoes and get out this time of year. Forecast is 2°C for tomorrow nights track session, so it's time to dig out the running tights.


----------



## alipman

Z4-35i said:


> Good stuff, the weather definitely makes it tougher to put on the running shoes and get out this time of year. Forecast is 2°C for tomorrow nights track session, so it's time to dig out the running tights.


I should be aiming to get out for the club night tomorrow, and yes, it's definitely time for the thicker stuff to wear.


----------



## jamest

Was thinking of trying to make my local run tomorrow night. Will be the first since 3 September if I do make it.


----------



## jamest

Stupidly didn't take my gloves and forgot my drink. Brrrr.

300m run followed by 100m jog x10.

Watch for some reason claimed to be low on battery before I left despite being charged on Saturday.


----------



## alipman

Twas a bit nippy but within a minute or so the cold wasnt a problem. I think that with there being no wind that made a difference.

Tempo run tonight.
Tempo 8 miles

My feet started hurting again in the last 2 miles, not sure if its the shoes or my feet needing to toughen up a bit.

I felt relatively comfortable with the pace which was a positive.


----------



## alipman

Recovery run this morning with the wife. She is quite a bit slower but we did 4 miles and my hr was about 125! Yes, it was very steady.....


----------



## alipman

4 mile walk today. Easy I hear you say, or not if you don't, but had the little (actually quite big man) man in the back pack. He weighs nearly 40 lbs.

Running club tonight, so rehearse hills! Whatever they are.


----------



## alipman

So, rehearse hills. It was a 0.5 mile circuit which was split into two, so 0.25 downhill and then the same for the uphill.

The splits for the downhill were:
5:46
5:25
5:19
5:27
5:35
5:26
5:33
5:32

The up hills were the recovery but they weren't that much of a recovery, then a 2 mile cool down.


----------



## alipman

Sunday run today, so that's 14 miles of Charnwoods best.
Really struggled today and had to stop for a rest only 0.6 from the end. It was the legs that were dead.
After yesterday's 3 mile walk with the little one in the baby carrier, and the walk on Thursday but 4 miles, and, if the calculations are correct, 46 miles run this week, I think my legs felt it.
8:03 pace though, 154 hr.

And rest....


----------



## alipman

Tempo run tonight.
Tonights pacing group was slower than last weeks.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/409156046


----------



## alipman

Pyramid session tonight.
200 400 600 800 600 400 200 with a minute rest, or thereabouts.

200 5:30
400 5:33
600 5:55
800 6:07
600 5:57
400 5:35
200 5:20

It was quite short but I felt fairly controlled and not overexerting myself.


----------



## alipman

14 miles at 7:58 pace. Warmed up and sunny.


----------



## alipman

Club run tonight, 8 miles, almost.

8 Miles

Splits.
7:23
6:56
6:51
7:10
7:03
6:53
7:16
6:46


----------



## alipman

Running club tonight.

Engineering block black out as I figure that you are meant to almost black out?!?!?!?

Anyway, ran there, which was longer than I thought it would be, and then found a short cut back and ran with someone whom I didnt now lived in the same estate as me.

Anyway, it was a half mile circuit that started off smoothly and then went uphill, stride out until the recovery downhill. Then start again.
Twas tough as the 6th and 7th, the last two, were beginning to take their toll.

Popped up to 183 bpm. And relax, until Sunday!!


----------



## alipman

14 miles at 7:54 pace.
Breezy.


----------



## alipman

Tempo run tonight, or should I say that I went through the Ringer.

First mile was steady warm up at 8 mins, then mile 2 took us to 7:30, then after that it gradually got wound up. The person at the front of the group wanted to do 4 miles at 6:30 pace and was happy for the rest of us not to follow if that was too quick.

Well, we tried to keep pace but it was a tough one.
6:59, 6:49, 6:41, 6:36, 6:35, 6:36.

That was tough.....


----------



## alipman

Steady run today, very steady, 153 bpm, 7:46 pace over 8 miles, did a slightly different route taking in a couple of steep hills. Nice to be out.


----------



## McGuire86

Back :

Wide grip chins 4 x failure 
Deadlifts 2 x 10 warm up. 4 x 8 
Barbell rows 4 x 8-10
Reverse grip barbell rows 4 x 8-10
Dumbbell rows 4x10


----------



## alipman

10.5 miles at 7:33 pace. 159 bpm. Did it tonight as I cant do it tomorrow. Saturday night fun.....


----------



## Z4-35i

10k in 46:20 @ 4:38m/km pace

Increasing my training now in final preparation for the Reading half marathon at the beginning of March.


----------



## alipman

8.5 miles miles yesterday. Really muddy in places. Gives me a taster of what's to come this winter.


----------



## alipman

Hard hill session tonight.
Run there was 2.80 miles, the 8 600 metre loops with a hill 2/3rds the way round. That was pretty steep.
Then run back!

Hill fun!


----------



## Z4-35i

Gym today, chucking it down with rain and 20mph winds outside.

5km run at 14.5kph
30 mins of weights
Another 5km run at 14.5kph
15 mins of abs


----------



## alipman

Hilly and Muddy fun today.
9 miles of pre christmas naughty food clear out.

Got a 6.1 mile handicap race on Boxing Day.
As a handicap race, runners start at staggered start-times (first runners setting-off at 10:50am). Should be interesting......

http://www.barrow-runners.co.uk/boxing-day-handicap.aspx


----------



## alipman

Boxing Day Handicap race today.

6.03 miles in 39.26 which was an average of 6:33.
It was a bit up and down in places with an up on the last mile and bit interrupted with some of the slower runners but I was pleased with my performance.
The splits were:
6:21
6:26
6:27
6:26
6:32
6:50

Happy days.


----------



## jamest

Had a boxing day parkrun (unofficial) this morning. Despite the over eating felt pretty good.


----------



## alipman

alipman said:


> Boxing Day Handicap race today.
> 
> 6.03 miles in 39.26 which was an average of 6:33.
> It was a bit up and down in places with an up on the last mile and bit interrupted with some of the slower runners but I was pleased with my performance.
> The splits were:
> 6:21
> 6:26
> 6:27
> 6:26
> 6:32
> 6:50
> 
> Happy days.


Results are in.
http://www.barrowrunners.co.uk/boxing-day-handicap.aspx

Photos are in the top link, you can search me out if you wish :lol:


----------



## alipman

Sunday fun 14 miles of muddy fun...


----------



## alipman

6 miles today, raining and a bit windy.
7:02 pace. JD until Thursday when club is back on.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Z4-35i

Last day at the gym:

Indoor 5k on the treadmill, set course with varied elevation at 14.5 kph pace.
Leg press - double and single up to 100kg for the double press
15min core workout

Outside running, cycling and home gym for 2014.

Happy New year everyone and keep training hard.


----------



## alipman

Longer session tonight.
Decided, foolishly that I would run there and back. FOOL!
5.4 km there, and the same back.

Loop de loops

The splits show the distance for each lap.
Splits


----------



## jamest

Looks like my local parkrun may be cancelled as the lake seems to have grown a bit.


----------



## alipman

Swimming instead?


----------



## Z4-35i

Running in the Surrey cross country championships on Saturday, I think it's going to be pretty muddy given the rainfall we've had.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Swimming instead?












One of the bridges between the lakes is mostly underwater now too so an alternative course avoiding the lake has been mapped out. Lots of hills especially for a 5k.


----------



## alipman

Did you do the parkswim?

There was a xc race round this way, people were recommending spikes, 15mm ones!


----------



## jamest

Yeah but I've been pacing for people so was 40mins for me today.

Looking at the faster people they are all pretty much +2 mins on usual time. Good route though, ended up doing some loops of one of the hills afterwards.

Had a walk over to that bridge in the last pic after the run and there was a cyclist coming through it, water level was with the top of the crank gear. Even so there were inch deep puddles which couldn't be avoided on the route.

Wouldn't want to be doing any trail/xc runs around here, grass/mud looked nasty. Don't think 15mm would be enough.


----------



## Z4-35i

12km cross country this afternoon, very wet and muddy, glad I purchased some cross country spikes over Christmas as these made a world of difference to my confidence in these conditions.


----------



## alipman

14 miles today of the usual fun and games. It was so muddy in places that I felt like I was sliding back down the hill.

Cold, but dry, nice to be out.


----------



## alipman

Z4-35i said:


> 12km cross country this afternoon, very wet and muddy, glad I purchased some cross country spikes over Christmas as these made a world of difference to my confidence in these conditions.


What did you go for? I take it you can switch spike lengths?
These would be great for current conditions but part of my run is on the road, so I would struggle in them. Kudos for getting some though. Definitely on my list of future purchases.


----------



## alipman

Todays workout was tough.

For one section that I usually do in around 2:30, it took 3:20. I think those spikes are going to come in handy.


----------



## Z4-35i

alipman said:


> What did you go for? I take it you can switch spike lengths?
> These would be great for current conditions but part of my run is on the road, so I would struggle in them. Kudos for getting some though. Definitely on my list of future purchases.


It was the Surrey Cross Country Championships. 3 x 2.5 mile laps around Denbies vineyard near Dorking, with a total of 264m of hills over the 3 laps.

I swapped out the supplied 6mm spikes with some 9mm spikes, it's amazing the grip they give when running through 2" wet mud.


----------



## alipman

My conditions weren't like that!
I suppose the spikes get into the slightly firmer ground underneath perhaps.

How did you fair?
I dont think anyone would have got a pb, unless they hadnt done it before.


----------



## Z4-35i

alipman said:


> My conditions weren't like that!
> I suppose the spikes get into the slightly firmer ground underneath perhaps.
> 
> How did you fair?
> I dont think anyone would have got a pb, unless they hadnt done it before.


My time was 62'23" which wasn't great, but I was just glad to get round without getting lapped or walking up the steeper hilly sections.

The class was the senior class so 17 years old or above, across all the four Surrey XC divisions. Fortunately our team has some younger faster runners so we finished 5th overall out of the 19 teams competing, which is pretty good given that we are currently in division 3.

We have another league XC next weekend, so hoping for better conditions under foot.


----------



## alipman

Without those spikes your feet would have looked like scooby do's!

Oh to be young again....... I see these youngsters at my club. No fear, just speed.


----------



## Z4-35i

14.4km road run today at a moderate pace, 4:52 min/km average pace and an average HR of 157.


----------



## alipman

Club run tonight.
9.1 miles in 1:05:16, average pace 4:27 km, or 7:10 mile.
Breezy too which wasnt great in places.

Good effort, right in the 160-169 bpm too, so good all round.


----------



## Z4-35i

Track training tonight:

400, 800, 1200, 1600, 1200, 800, 400m pyramid with 90s rests

Finished just before the next system of torrential rain arrived.


----------



## jamest

Fairly new running club has started up near me so went out for a slow 5k with them last night. Weather was nice and mild for once and had a brief shower near the end but hopefully marks the turn in the weather.


----------



## Grommit

11 mile hill cycle followed by 5k hill run.

56 mins yo.


----------



## alipman

Pyramid tonight

400, 800, 1200, 1600 and back down.
Consistent pace.
5:44
6:05
6:16
6:27
6:21
6:09
5:27

Tough but good.


----------



## jamest

Cycled in to work today, bit chilly and legs suffered having not cycled in so long. Can't wait for the uphill ride home.


----------



## alipman

Especially if its windy


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Especially if its windy


Luckily most of the journey is protected from the trees either side, the only bits where you get wind are the only downhills on the way back.


----------



## jamest

Football was cancelled this morning so went out for a 8.5 mile run with some local runners then an hour of football.


----------



## alipman

12 mile run today which was hard work because of all that thick mud. club night tomorrow which should be fun.


----------



## Z4-35i

10k first thing this morning, 4:44 min/km pace at am average 152 bpm HR. Total of 82km so far this Jan.


----------



## alipman

Tempo tonight
Tempo

Fairly consistent for the first 5 miles, then eased of as one of the group had a slight hamstring issue so slowed down, which was welcomed.


----------



## chunkytfg

just a simple 90 min 27 mile bike. First time out on it this year away form the Turbo trainer. Felt good.


----------



## Z4-35i

Track session last night 8 x 800m with 90s rest intervals, averaged 3:02mins, followed by 2 miles at target half marathon pace at 4:15 min/km.

The track interval training is definitely starting to help my endurance, as I could maintain the 800m right through to the last interval. I need to pick the pace up a little and get the 800m times under 3:00mins for these sessions.


----------



## chunkytfg

10k run this lunchtime before work


----------



## alipman

Z4-35i said:


> Track session last night 8 x 800m with 90s rest intervals, averaged 3:02mins, followed by 2 miles at target half marathon pace at 4:15 min/km.
> 
> The track interval training is definitely starting to help my endurance, as I could maintain the 800m right through to the last interval. I need to pick the pace up a little and get the 800m times under 3:00mins for these sessions.


Great effort. Intervals really do help.


----------



## jamest

Slow 5km with the club last night.


----------



## [email protected]

Went circuit training last night, i go every Wednesday 

For the first time I'm going cross fit tonight, it's similar to circuit but more harder......


----------



## alipman

So it was Kenyan Hills tonight. Essentially we had a jogging rest instead of a stationary rest.

hills
Essentially it was 480 metre reps including hill at the end.
Managed a good steady 6:30 ish pace for the first 5 reps, then sped up to hit 6:00 mins at then a 5:41 which gave the heart a burst up to 188 bpm.

Then 2.55 miles run home.
Recovery run with the missus tomorrow morning.


----------



## alipman

Recovery run with the missus this morning.
4 miles at 12:41 pace, she's a beginner.


----------



## alipman

I get a rest tomorrow, which it need.


----------



## Z4-35i

19.4 km/12 mile long run today, paced myself based on my HR trying to keep it at or just below 150 bpm, averaged 149 bpm for the run.

Average pace was 4:57 min/km which was slightly faster than I expected.

10 km run for tomorrow at target half marathon pace 4:30 min/km.


----------



## jamest

Slow hilly 5km parkrun this morning then did 3 sets of full on hill sprints.

Tomorrow should be a 9 (possibly 12) miler at 5:35/km.


----------



## jamest

Ended up doing a half marathon this morning with a PB of 1:55:23. Not bad for a training run.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/432249349


----------



## alipman

Boggy run
Mud was real tough in places today but nice to be out, as usual.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Ended up doing a half marathon this morning with a PB of 1:55:23. Not bad for a training run.
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/432249349


Always good to get a PB, especially on a training run.


----------



## Z4-35i

11k at 4:28 min/km pace. Just under my target half marathon pace for Reading in 6 weeks time. Definitely a harder effort than some of my recent runs, averaged 162 bpm HR, but still felt okay at the end.


----------



## jamest

Track session.

10x 300m at 1 mile pace with 100m recovery jog.

Good to be out under the floodlights again. Next Tuesday is a 3k time trial.


----------



## alipman

Club run tonight.
ONly 7.5 but HR in the right area so all good.


----------



## Z4-35i

Track training - 600, 1200 x 5 so 9k in total

The last two sets were getting painful and I have a very sore right foot this morning, which from the symptons might be extensor tendonitis, which isn't good. RICE for a few days then off to the GP if doesn't improve


----------



## jamest

Doesn't sound good, hopefully you'll have a quick recovery.

Went out for a 5k club run tonight.


----------



## alipman

800 m reps tonight.
9 reps of 800m slthough my maths says that 0.47 miles is not 800. More like 750.

Anywho, tough as about 1/3 of the rep was uphill.

Time and Pace was pretty good.
2:56, 6:26
2:55, 6:17
2:55, 6:15
2:52, 6:04
2:53, 6:10
2:51, 6:08
2:55, 6:10
2:55, 6:10
2:56, 6:15


----------



## alipman

extra muddy today.

Started off pretty comfortable then hit some tricky mud, which slowed me down. Then sped up a bit when I hit more gravel stuff.


----------



## alipman

7.5 miles tonight. Forgot to take watch with me but we dipped below 7 min miles but I have no real idea.


----------



## jamest

5k club run last night in 21:23.


----------



## alipman

Hills tonight as a treat.
7 reps of nearly 0.5 miles. Steady pace generally and a nice cool down on the way home.
8.5 miles and 819 calories burned. Hmmm.


----------



## jamest

Our parkrun route is still flooded, and the alternative route is now flooded too so a new route has been planned which includes a section of path which is generally very muddy/slippery.


----------



## alipman

Out of the frying pan into the fire! No escaping the mud this weekend then.


----------



## jamest

I'll be trying my best. I'll be like a gazelle skipping over all the patches of mud and probably end up face planting into another muddy puddle.


----------



## jamest

Did it in 24:40. Muddy section really took it out on me, I'm not a good mud runner. Also managed to run groin first in to a metal bollard despite running down that stretch of path well over 100 times in the last year. Luckily I'm tall enough for it to miss the essentials.

If football's cancelled tomorrow I'm hoping to go out for a long club run as the local run is off road and likely to be cancelled.


----------



## jamest

10k this morning. Groin was hurting throughout especially on the downhill sections. Hopefully will heal quickly.


----------



## alipman

Muddy but sunny today.
I took in the same route as the Charnwood Hills race. 15 miles of hills and country side.

Managed to overtake quite a few people but that was because I joined the route at the point they had done 8 miles and I had done 4.3, so not really a comparison but I made sure I didn't get in anyone's way, held a gate open for a couple of runners.

I hope we get some more sun as,apart from the mud, it was really nice out.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Did it in 24:40. Muddy section really took it out on me, I'm not a good mud runner. Also managed to run groin first in to a metal bollard despite running down that stretch of path well over 100 times in the last year. Luckily I'm tall enough for it to miss the essentials.
> 
> If football's cancelled tomorrow I'm hoping to go out for a long club run as the local run is off road and likely to be cancelled.


Mud is a real leveller. You almost take half as many steps again when mud is involved. Legs tense up as you combat not falling over whereas you are usually free and flowing.


----------



## alipman

Tempo run this morning as I won't be going to the club tonight.
7.02 miles at 6:46 pace overall.
Rather windy but I got some nice pace up.

7:05 warm up which was downhill
6:37
6:39
6:44
6:47
6:36
6:58 what goes down, must go up.

Suns out, all good!


----------



## jamest

5km with the running club.


----------



## alipman

Barrow club intervals tonight.
1km loop.

6:18 pace.
6:15
6:10
6:04
6:01


----------



## jamest

Muddy 5km again this morning took 50 seconds off last week. Getting a bit more confident in the mud.


----------



## jamest

13.1 miles this morning in 1:54:59. Another PB although not by much...


----------



## alipman

Minor improvement. At least it's in the right direction. Was it windy?


----------



## jamest

If I'm being honest it wasn't too bad for most of the route but there were sections which were full on head wind and really slowed the pace down. 

Would be good if I could map the head winds on the pace graph just to see how much of a difference it made. I'd say in places it added a min/mile to the pace.


----------



## alipman

Wind certainly adds to the woes.
Although it may add a bit of time, it also saps your strength too.
According to Met office, etc it was around 25 mph winds, which I certainly felt when in the open. Otherwise was ok.

Tough run today as I hoped that the conditions would be better under foot. Alas they were in some places, but at mile 8 where it goes uphill sharply, it was worse than last few weeks. The mud was really slippery and not deep enough to dig in. But the sun was out so all good.

Got an XC race next weekend which will be interesting as my off road shoes aint all that.


----------



## jamest

I'm guessing that was the second hill, looks a bit of a nasty long climb.

I think I'm going to need to get some off road shoes. The league my club runs in is pretty much all off road.


----------



## alipman

In the dry its certainly tough enough, but its ok as you settle in for a few minutes of pain. In the mud though its a different story.

I have Adidias Response trail shoe. Wiggle

off road and dry its great. Mud, hmmmm, not that good.
I think that I might try the Kanadia as they appear to be a bit more off road capable. I think mine will be more comfortable on the road though.


----------



## jamest

I had a quick look earlier and most of the trail shoes seem to have large cushioned heels.

I'll need to have a better look although I need to wait until the football season finishes before I can start doing trail races.


----------



## alipman

Good run tonight.
7 miles, good pace.


----------



## jamest

Got a cold so taking a rest. Hopefully be back running on Saturday.


----------



## alipman

In this wind, I don't blame you....


----------



## alipman

Hills tonight which was fun.
Focus was on running downhill and running uphill.
Pretty happy with the splits.

Then nearly 3 mile run home.


----------



## alipman

Recovery run with the missus. Happy valentines day! The things we do...

My missus was working way harder but that's where she is.


----------



## alipman

Sun was out this morning so another 14 miles but pace was quicker, 7:54, but thats mainly down to the conditions.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/446144934

The route details. All good.


----------



## jamest

Still feeling the effects of the cold so nothing for me over the weekend.


----------



## alipman

tempo 8 much better temps, even popped the short shorts on tonight.


----------



## alipman

pyramid session tonight. 400,800,1200,1600 and back down.

Hard but good.


----------



## jamest

Great pace on the pyramids.

I'm still unwell so haven't done anything and have already decided I won't be doing parkrun on Saturday.


----------



## alipman

Thanks,

I struggled on the 1600 and then the reps coming down mainly because of my asthma.
I looked back at a previous pyramid session and I was a bit slower this time but my heart rate was higher so can take some comfort.


----------



## jamest

Football was cancelled so decided to go out and do 9 miles at 9:30 pace, ended up doing 14.7 at 9:03 pace.


----------



## alipman

In Essex so had a fairly flat 11 miles. Needed a dump so had to cut the extra mile short. 7:36 pace.

Workout


----------



## alipman

Tough session tonight.
Had and still have stomach cramps, decipher as you please :thumb:, and had to work hard just to keep upright. Pleased to get finished without embarrassing myself.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Got my first workout in a long while tomorrow as part of a rehab program for my knees, dreading it! Just going through the induction session was hard. I have 12 weeks to improve my cardio, the aim is 8 weeks rehab programme followed up with a walk to run program. In the year and a bit since I first started with the pain my fitness has really suffered, I hope I can recover it again.

Start with 4k on a bike to warm up which isn't bad, follow with various stretches for leg muscles that have been causing my problems. Follow that with a walk on the treadmill, quite slow speed, 3.6kph with a 15% incline but its 50 paces forward, 50 backwards with bent knees for 10 mins and I find it hell. Then follow all that up with single leg eccentric decline squats. There is more to do in my program but I can't remember it all off the top of my head yet, aiming for 3 times a week for that routine with a review after two weeks. In the mean time I'll also be continuing my physio weekly, spending time lying in different ways with my legs on a foam roller rolling up and down is boring as hell


----------



## alipman

Kenyan hillstonight.

Compared workout to last time and a definite improvement.
Probably about 5 seconds average over each of the 10 laps improvement .


----------



## alipman

14 miles yesterday. 8:06 pace. Legs felt a bit off but stayed dryish but windy in places.

Sunday run which also included me stopping off for a Tom ***!
Havent needed one of those on a run for a while.


----------



## alipman

Club run  last night. 8 miles, bit bumpy but no wind for a change.


----------



## alipman

The Banks session tonight. Bit uphill, bit downhill and then a flat bit.
60 to 90 second recovery.
0.32 miles for each lap. And managed 10 of them all under 6:00 min pace.


----------



## jamest

5km on Weds in 21:43.

Was going to go out for a ride this morning but stayed in bed.


----------



## jamest

Parkrun this morning in 21:53.

Woke up and didn't feel I would be up for a quick run so did some squats in the gym beforehand. Actually felt alright to start off with on the run but quads were aching after the first mile. Up to that point I was on for a PB.

Live and learn. No more squats on Saturday morning.


----------



## alipman

The usual for a Sunday but blow me, it was sunny and err....... Hot?
17 degrees when I went out and 20 when I got back. Mud in places was still a bit slippery but in the main 99% was dry and great.

Summer runs here we come.

7:46 pace too so much easier on the legs.


----------



## jamest

That yellow thing in the sky was rather annoying wasn't it.

Football Sunday morning on a slightly wonky pitch. First game in 3 months took its toll.

Cycled to work this morning, will try and keep up the cycling now with the nice weather.


----------



## Z4-35i

No running this weekend, but volunteered at the inaugural Surrey half marathon. Helped setup the finish area including unpacking 5,500 medals, then marshalled the finish area, helping people over the line.

It was certainly a lot hotter than the previous weekend at the Reading half marathon and I could see quite a few of the runners had struggled with the unseasonal heat by the end.


----------



## t1mmy

I got back on it last week completing three 5k runs with the wife. We ran at a comfortable pace for her which is just over 29 mins.

I went out on my own tonight for a 5k and did it in 24:10. It was a bit windy, but to be fair it was at times behind me. I was feeling it by the end!

I know I'm only 4 runs getting back into it but it feels a lot like hard work. I just need to keep going out regularly and the time will tumble.


----------



## alipman

Tempo run tonight. Fast pace especially as the first 4 miles were uphill. 6:55 pace...


----------



## alipman

intervals tonight which was slightly different.

Same rectangle base but 70% effort on first straight, then 50%, then 100%, then moving recovery. 0.63 miles each rep, 30 mins of fun. Run there and back so a bit of a long one.


----------



## jamest

5 miler on Wednesday with the club although ate my dinner 15 mins before heading out and felt sick around 4 miles so walked for a bit then slowly ran to the finish. Think I'll stick to eating after the run in the future.

Cycled in to work the last 2 days. Got parkrun tomorrow then doing a local 20 miler on Sunday.


----------



## alipman

See if you can have a snack about 1-2 hours before you go out next time. At least you'll have something in to burn off.
I eat about 1.5 hours before a weekday workout which seems to not interfere with my running.

20 miles, easy.......


----------



## jamest

I've done 5k after eating and been fine. I guess that extra mile is just too much. Main problem is I don't snack, I just have 3 large meals.

Furthest I've is 17 miles and that was 2 years ago although did 15 miles a couple of weeks ago so should be fine.


----------



## alipman

13 today, tough with a wind. Also legs felt heavy after I was doing some football this morning. I help out with my lad at a football club, so took its toll on my legs.

All done.


----------



## jamest

20 miles done, although it was really only 10 as the last 10 were awful. Really felt like giving up after the first 10.


----------



## alipman

At least you finished. Good consistency for the first half.


----------



## jamest

Was running with a couple of others who were going for 2:55. They did 2:52 in the end.

Stupidly cycled in to work this morning as my legs felt fine, not sure they will later on.


----------



## alipman

I thought that I could do football on Saturday morning. And then 14 miles in the afternoon. I soon learnt that lesson, I can't do that! Maybe I am not used to it but after the football I didn't realise how much effect it would have.


----------



## jamest

Yeah the difference between the short sharp sprints and a long run are very different.


----------



## alipman

Good run tonight. Tempo 9 miles.

I ended up splitting off with some chap as our group was going a bit slow. Managed a good pace from miles 3-9 as its a bit undulating and at the start and finish its quite dark as it crosses path over an unlit field.

The chap I was running with was stretching with great flexibility, and he said he used to "swim to an all right standard". Hmmmmm, that sounded ominous. Most people play down their achievements, a form of modesty. Anyway, turns this "all right standard" swimmer is Ross Davenport, he won two gold medals in the 2006 Commonwealth Games in Melbourne for the 200 m freestyle and the 4×200 m freestyle relay.

The company I keep eh..... :lol:


----------



## jamest

Ha. Given your proximity to the university I'd thought you would have quite a few fast chaps.

That pace management from 3-7.5 miles is impressive.


----------



## alipman

Thanks,

Well, there are many fast boys around, they are either in the charnwood AC, or work directly with the university coaches. The uni also has the NPC for GB triathlon but I don't see any of those around as they have access to the pool, facilities etc during the day.

Also some of our clubs fast boys, I mean those that are sub 16 min 5k don't train with us as our fastest training group is 6:30 per mile, these guys seldom turn out as the tempo run would be too slow. They're still WAY faster than me though.


----------



## alipman

That route is a bit tricky at the start and end actually. It crosses an unlit path and bridge over a dual carriageway with gates to go through, so it's a bit bumpy. The route next week will start in loughborough so it's a bit easier to get up to speed.


----------



## jamest

I'm one of the fastest in my group and you make me look slow. They aren't that much faster than you.

5k tonight with the club, I was the only fast runner that turned up so ended up by myself. Did a couple of 100m sprints afterwards and according to Garmin hit 17mph. I'd like to get back to the track sessions but have too much on at the moment.


----------



## alipman

Nice of you to say. Its all relative as in my mind I dont think that I am that fast, but I realise that to many it would seem that I am.
I guess even the guys doing 10k in 35 mins may not think they are that quick as there is always someone faster.


----------



## alipman

1 km loops tonight. Bit windy but worked hard.


----------



## t1mmy

You're fast in my book! 

I'm ticking along nicely with leisurely 5k's, three times a week. The aim is to do a park run/5k the first Saturday in April and start putting in the hard work from there.


----------



## alipman

Nice run today in the sun, well it was there somewhere.
Fun

Heart rate was considerably lower than last time I ran this route, 152 v 158. Maybe the conditions are finally making an easy run, errr easy?


----------



## alipman

Club run tonight which was pretty good.
Nice pacing, HR was ok. 8 miles overall 6:59 pace.


----------



## alipman

A bit of hill stuff tonight.
0.28 mile circuit with a bit of up, a bit of down, and a bit of something else.

12 reps, all very consistent, mainly due to the chap that was in front of me. I just had to keep up.


----------



## jamest

That's great consistency. That's one of the major things I don't have (and have never had).

No running this week due to work loads, volunteering on Saturday morning at parkrun as football on Sunday is a double-header.


----------



## b8-sline

Just joined the local gym 2 weeks ago. I am 5’ 5” and 14st :doublesho
Have been going 3 times a week , no weight loss yet but starting to feel a bit better for it.


----------



## jamest

b8-sline said:


> Just joined the local gym 2 weeks ago. I am 5' 5" and 14st :doublesho
> Have been going 3 times a week , no weight loss yet but starting to feel a bit better for it.


Weight loss is more to do with your diet than cardio/weightlifting. The latter just speed it up a bit.

The other thing to do is ignore the scales, don't weight yourself and just carry on. People get too wound up about their weight which doesn't take in to account water weight etc.

Just eat less, exercise and feel better.


----------



## Starbuck88

b8-sline said:


> Just joined the local gym 2 weeks ago. I am 5' 5" and 14st :doublesho
> Have been going 3 times a week , no weight loss yet but starting to feel a bit better for it.


Even though I'm skinny, one sage piece of advice that I read is that those looking to lose weight...eat less.

Even if your weight isn't a direct reaction to eating lots of junk food and fatty stuffs. Eating less is the way forward.

You can work out how many calories you need to sustain your weight whilst doing no activity (even though you do need to do some exercise) and then you can work out a food plan or calorie count to make sure you don't match or go over that amount.

If you're looking to lose weight, feeling 'Hungry' is a good thing. (Don't starve yourself though), everything needs to be done gradually.


----------



## alipman

Only 10 miles today as I got a twinge in the left calf. Uh oh.
Seems to have eased.

Was having a nice run too.
Today


----------



## alipman

Club run that ended at 10 metres.... calf = no good...


----------



## jamest

Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Z4-35i

alipman said:


> Club run that ended at 10 metres.... calf = no good...


That's no good. Mine is just about okay again now, it's taken quite a few weeks though. I hope you get back to full fitness soon.


----------



## alipman

Thanks gents, its just really frustrating more than anything.

Just at the point when its light in the evenings and I cant be out there. All good things to those who wait.....


----------



## alipman

2.4 miles today, calf was ok ish, but still not perfect. Nice and slowwwwwwwwww. Much better than the other day, so roll on Tuesday, hopefully a better run then with a bit more rest.


----------



## badly_dubbed

working on banded squats later...

singles mostly.


----------



## jamest

5k yesterday in 21:20, 10 secs slower than my PB but considering I was bunged up from hayfever, I'm really happy with that. Lost half a stone over the last month which has helped.

This morning did a big leg session. Struggling with weight on my back again which is frustrating. Form goes to pot when I get to 100kg on squats, even calf raises were bad. Yet isolated leg work (leg extensions/lying leg curls) were fine and best they've ever been.


----------



## alipman

Great effort, when you are fighting fit you should be able to get a new pb without any trouble.


----------



## alipman

Club night to test the calf.
5.5 miles and was ok. Slightly sore but no pain. Miles 1 and 2 were 9 mins per mile.....


----------



## alipman

fartlek tonight. Managed about 20 minutes before I thought I needed to back it off. Calf did ok.

30 secs or 1 minute of either easy or hard effort.


----------



## Ciddy

I'm running Tough Mudder (London West) in a few weeks but have also damaged my calf in the build up. Having physio on it while I try and recover in time. Been told to pretty much stop running before the event now which is frustrating but understandable. A few more runs isnt going to make a massive difference now.


----------



## alipman

Hopefully you'll be ok to run on it. Is the physio helping?


----------



## Ciddy

It has felt better today and small/light exercises and stretching is also helping. Lots of rest and icing at the moment. I'll do it regardless and worry about it afterwards. I can rest properly once it's over. It's not a timed event so just want to make sure our group finishes.


----------



## alipman

I didn't do the London marathon and got round an easy ish 8 miler. Heart rate was high but I am suffering a bit of a cold but at least my calf held up.

Some people in my club were doing the marathon. A couple got in 3:15, couple more in 3:00, couple in 2:48-2:49 and one, running for his other club, 2:28.
Scary....


----------



## jamest

Only did 21.53 on Saturday, rather disappointed.


----------



## t1mmy

I didn't do the London Marathon either; however, I did start running again and eased myself in with a 3 miler.

*Sunday 13th April*

4.8KM in 23:38 at 4:55 min/KM pace

*Monday 14th April*

1.6KM warm-up at 5:00 min/KM pace
2 x 800m at 4:55 min/KM pace
2 x 400m at 4:48 min/KM pace
1.6KM warm-down at 5:00 min/KM pace


----------



## alipman

Early jog this morning, nice pace, and then Gentle jog back to save the calf.


----------



## dan.j.sinclair

For me it was shoulders and traps. 
Dan


----------



## t1mmy

*Tuesday 15th April*

4.8km in 23:54 @ 4:49 min/km pace

It felt more of a struggle tonight, which is just the aches and pains of getting back into it.

Here's a question for the runners in this thread. Currently I am aiming for 5:00 min/km pace for my slower runs as this is a pace that I was previously very comfortable with. However, so far it hasn't been the most relaxing pace and I'm contemplating slowing it a bit and then edging it faster again.

Would you opt to slow it down or stick at it till fitness levels improve?


----------



## alipman

Do you use a hrm? I tend to go for 155-160 for my easy runs.

As that's based on my age etc. A hrm from Lloyd pharmacy is £10. Can't track over a distance but gives instant reading which may help


----------



## t1mmy

I don't use a hrm but at £10 it's worth an investment, cheers.


----------



## Will ST

Have a try using the calculator in the link from Runners world.

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/general/rws-training-pace-calculator/1676.html

I've slowed my longer/recovery runs down to 9min miles after using my 5k race times. I'm feeling a lot better for it and it did seem strange at first going so slow.

Hope this helps or as above, HRM if you've got patience ! ! !


----------



## t1mmy

I've quickly put the info into the calculator and it's come out with an easy run pace of 6:05 min/km, which is equivalent to 9:47 min/mile pace.

I've always found running slower to be more of a challenge, but I'm sure I will feel beeter for it over a period of regular non-speed sessions.


----------



## Will ST

t1mmy said:


> I've quickly put the info into the calculator and it's come out with an easy run pace of 6:05 min/km, which is equivalent to 9:47 min/mile pace.
> 
> I've always found running slower to be more of a challenge, but I'm sure I will feel beeter for it over a period of regular non-speed sessions.


I tend to use my slower runs to go exploring now, to keep me interested and take a bit of time to concentrate on my form etc. My ankles, knees and hips are in a shocking state after a career of abuse and slowing things down in between races and hard sessions seems to be paying off.


----------



## alipman

I didn't have a HRM with my first watch because I couldn't justify the cost. I then tried the one from Lloyds but I couldnt get used to wearing one as it felt a bit weird, but then when I spoke to my neighbour and he said about working on effort which would be related to heart rate and after my missus got her garmin we made sure it had a HRM.

It's good to see what your effort level is as I read that for your easy runs you should be at x% of your max! usually about 65-77 depending on which website you look at. I also read that the easy run should be easy as this is the most effective at getting your heart to pump the deepest, something like that, google it. This helps to build efficiency.

Someone at my club does ultras and usually runs around 9 minute pace for her training, yet she ran london in less that 3:14, and ran 5k recently in 19:46. So her long, slow run must demonstrate that this effects her running capacity to run fast times.

I now monitor what my heart rate does so that I am in the right zones, which for me is a confidence thing. I know that a tempo run should be between 160-171, and easy run should be about 155-160 average. Over time my boys will become more efficient and I'll run faster but at the same heart rate.


----------



## Will ST

Right, I've dusted of my Garmin chest strap and put a new battery in. I guess already running with all the other Garmin gadgets on, another one isn't going to hurt :lol:

I've never really been able to embrace the nice slow run thing before as most military PT sessions tend to be at the slightly higher tempo so now I've put my feet up, I might as well make the most of it


----------



## alipman

Try it and see what you think


----------



## t1mmy

*Wednesday 16th April*

8.00km in 47:13 @ 5:54 min/km pace

The challenge tonight wasn't the distance, it was the speed. Target pace was 6:05 min/km and I just couldn't drop down to it. I chose instead to go as near to it as possible and concentrate on form. It was an enjoyable run!


----------



## jamest

I never wear my HRM, it's a pain to get on and if the strap comes loose mid run, that's the run ruined.

This is a good read - http://www.steveway.co.uk/?p=1203 - Came 15th in this years VLM. He's an "amateur". Used to smoke and was 5 stone heavier.

He did a 50 mile training run before the marathon at the end of March in a time of 5:36. That's 6:44min/miles and his average heart rate was 130.

Anyway, did a mile time trial with the club last night, beat my PB. Watch said 5:54, stopwatch said 5:56. Previous was 6:02.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> I never wear my HRM, it's a pain to get on and if the strap comes loose mid run, that's the run ruined.
> 
> This is a good read - http://www.steveway.co.uk/?p=1203 - Came 15th in this years VLM. He's an "amateur". Used to smoke and was 5 stone heavier.
> 
> He did a 50 mile training run before the marathon at the end of March in a time of 5:36. That's 6:44min/miles and his average heart rate was 130.
> 
> Anyway, did a mile time trial with the club last night, beat my PB. Watch said 5:54, stopwatch said 5:56. Previous was 6:02.


Good start on the TT, always good to get a nice one under the belt. We have a mile TT tonight.

I read that Steve way site, checked his vim run, http://connect.garmin.com/activity/479081836, his average hr was 157, incredible consistency and interestingly only burned 2428 cals, so less than 100 per mile. Just like me..... Nice read.


----------



## alipman

4 x 5 min efforts tonight.
No mile TT.

6:15
6:02
6:09
5:56

Garmin not transferring data at moment, but then it finally updated.
4 x 5 min efforts

Hard but good. Happy with consistency.


----------



## jamest

I'm amazed at the consistency of your pacing. It's always spot on.

Did a 5 mile run at lunchtime yesterday which was a bad idea, sweating for the rest of the day at work.

Gym this morning followed by 13.3 mile bike ride.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> I'm amazed at the consistency of your pacing. It's always spot on.
> 
> Did a 5 mile run at lunchtime yesterday which was a bad idea, sweating for the rest of the day at work.
> 
> Gym this morning followed by 13.3 mile bike ride.


Thanks, it's something that I try to work on. I try not to go too fast on the first part of the session so I can aim for a consistent or increasing pace though out.
Others in my club race at a consistent pace so I think that's what I need to aspire to!

I realise this is a pro by comparison but this is metronomic steve way

This is someone in my club, who is strong and consistent.
barrow runner


----------



## alipman

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/483364764

Bit of test today as my calf has been sort of ok but i wanted a longer run to see how it faired. 
12 miles which was mainly off road and around Beacon Hill. Pace was ok but I was pleased with the calf. 
5k relays next weekend and I got some new shoes yesterday. Bobby dazzlers. ...


----------



## t1mmy

That's good news about your calf. 

Which new trainers have you gone for?


----------



## alipman

in red and yellow....

I tried them on in the shop versus some Saucony and they felt so comfortable. Wear will be lower but it will be interesting to see how the 4 mm drop compares to a 12 mm drop. Definitely mid foot striker now.


----------



## jamest

10k race this morning in 48:30 according to the watch. In a way I'm happy as it's sub-50 but felt I could have gone faster.


----------



## t1mmy

48:30 is a good time, especially if you felt you could give more!

*Monday 21st April*

4.8km in 29:05 at 6:03 min/km pace

I was out with my wife for the first run of the week. After a busy weekend it was nice for both of us to be out at a leisurely pace. About a mile into the run the heavens opened in what can only be described as a monsoon! If it ain't raining, it ain't training.


----------



## t1mmy

*Tuesday 22nd April*

1.6km warm-up at 6:05 min/km pace
2 x 1000m at 4:55 min/km pace
4 x 400m at 4:48 min/km pace
1.6km warm-down at 6:05 min/km pace


----------



## alipman

Crazy route, slow, off road. Never been that way but pretty much all off road at the start and then on road which sped things up at the end.


----------



## t1mmy

*Wednesday 23rd April*

8.00km in 47:20 at 5:55 min/km

Great conditions tonight, it was quite cool with a slight breeze and light drizzle. I went about 10 sec/km faster than planned, but that was mainly due to going off quick by accident.


----------



## jamest

Hill sprints last night up a fairly gentle hill but was very wet and slippery.

Off to the running shop later on to look for some trail shoes.


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> *Wednesday 23rd April*
> 
> 8.00km in 47:20 at 5:55 min/km
> 
> Great conditions tonight, it was quite cool with a slight breeze and light drizzle. I went about 10 sec/km faster than planned, but that was mainly due to going off quick by accident.


Running ATM is starting to get good with the more favourable conditions. Not too hot, not too cold, minimal wind.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Hill sprints last night up a fairly gentle hill but was very wet and slippery.
> 
> Off to the running shop later on to look for some trail shoes.


So, what shoes you got then? I take it these are grass hill sprints?
I tried on some track spikes last Saturday. Didn't get them but may do in the future. Definitely give some grip even without the spikes as the bottoms are made of plastic with like fins on the them.


----------



## alipman

adidas Arriba


----------



## jamest

Unfortunately didn't make it out the office yesterday so hopefully go tomorrow instead.

Yeah they were grass hill sprints with around 30 people doing it so by the time we were upping the pace even more it was getting even slippier. Surprisingly no one actually fell over.

I don't do anywhere near another track work to get spikes. My wallet is safe on that one.

Looking at the website, these are my choices. Not sure what they'll have in stock in store though.


----------



## alipman

6 x 4 min efforts. With 90 second recovery.
Consistency was the key!
Had to go steady on the first couple so as not to get carried away.
6:08
6:05
6:05
6:06
6:10
5:56


----------



## jamest

Great consistency yet again.

Looks like my trip to the running shop is going to be scuppered by rain. Next week it is.


----------



## alipman

Thanks, hopefully it will help with this Sundays Livingston relays in leicester.
5k x 4 in the team.


----------



## jamest

Trail or road? Looks like it could be a bit damp underfoot over the weekend.


----------



## alipman

i think this is the route, entirely concrete paths. Not run it before but should be ok.


----------



## t1mmy

*Thursday 24th April*

16km in 1:34:25 at 5:54 min/km pace

Last run at the end of my second week back running and I was really pleased to get a 10 miler under my belt. Taking it easy was key and I really enjoyed it. Legs were fine this morning, but my feet were a bit sore. That has worn off now which I'm pleased about. Two days rest before a run on Sunday.


----------



## t1mmy

alipman said:


> Thanks, hopefully it will help with this Sundays Livingston relays in leicester.
> 5k x 4 in the team.


Has your team got an overall target time in mind for the race?


----------



## alipman

I don't know.
The club should be entering 3 teams but from the original four in my team, 2 are now not in this team. They may be in another team but I don't know. 1 was definitely having calf issues so maybe they have shifted around the teams.
I would probably have been the slowest in this team.
Now there are two who are slower than me so we shall see what Sunday brings. The first team will be fast. Probably all 4 no slower than 18 mins for each 5k. If the captain is running then probably he will do 15-16 mins.


----------



## t1mmy

Good luck, it sounds like a fun race with it being a relay.


----------



## Z4-35i

10km @ 5:00min/km pace. First proper run in a while, no aches or pains :thumb:


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> Good luck, it sounds like a fun race with it being a relay.


look for barrow runners

It's a 3 mile route, not 5k.


----------



## jamest

Only 0.1 mile shy.

Parkrun this morning was going to take it easy so started at the back but didn't enjoy that so I overtook everyone and sprant up the hills. 22:50 in the end.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Only 0.1 mile shy.
> 
> Parkrun this morning was going to take it easy so started at the back but didn't enjoy that so I overtook everyone and sprant up the hills. 22:50 in the end.


It's a different route to the parkrun one as I guess they have to keep it orderly so they can have a handover point. Looking forward to it actually, bit nervous not wanting to let the team down and all that.


----------



## jamest

I'm sure you won't. Good luck with the run.


----------



## alipman

Not sure of the overall result but our club A team came in 2nd. My team was much slower than that.
I ran the first leg and it was tough! First mile was downhill, then the others started to climb back up. The last mile was hard after having worked up a sweat. I was 2.98 miles according to Garmin, average pace 6:17.

Did a cool down and then tried out my new trainers when I got home.


----------



## t1mmy

Sub-19mins is a cracking effort! The kind of time I'm aspiring to.

Having just said that I had a nice and sedate 3 miler today; got soaked again!

*Sunday 27th April*

4.80km in 29:09 at 6:04 min/km pace


----------



## alipman

Cheers,
Overall I was 134th. Yep, thats slow compared to these other hooligans.
200 were under 20:10.

No hiding the results


----------



## jamest

Great job. That's quite an elevation change over 3 miles.

Doing a "marathon weekend" this coming weekend. 10 miles on Sat, 10 miles on Sun then a 10k on Mon. Following weekend is a club run, 5 mile then the following weekend another 10k. Fun fun fun.


----------



## jamest

Also considering this in June - http://www.trionium.com/mm/

Ouch


----------



## alipman

Twas tough especially as my asthma started to kick in. But was ok. Glad to finish.

That trioniun looks a bit mental. Record is 30 minutes slower than a road half.


----------



## t1mmy

*Monday 28th April*

1.6km warm-up at 6:05 min/km pace
2 x 1200m at 4:55 min/km pace
2 x 800m at 4:48 min/km pace
1.6km warm-down at 6:05 min/km pace

I did the two slower 1.6km sections in my Nikes and changed to my Vibrams for the faster paced running. It's the first time I've worn the Vibrams in a few months and I definitely need to break my feet back in.


----------



## jamest

Got some new shoes yesterday. Brooks Cascadia 8. Very comfy and look to have a fair amount of grip, will be giving them a test on Wednesday.


----------



## alipman

Its back!

Bikeroutetoaster.com was down for a little while, now its back up and even better for quick and easy route mapping.

Well, I'm happy anyway!


----------



## alipman

Hills tonight made the error of running the first couple of miles with a 2:48 marathon runner, soon dropped back to my usual group. Wise decision.


----------



## jamest

Fartlek session with the club last night. Squats this morning. 5 mile run at lunch today.


----------



## alipman

Your busy.

Mile TT tonight then 200s. .. and it's raining.


----------



## jamest

Love running in the rain but I don't think I'd like to be doing any sprint work during it.


----------



## t1mmy

Another two runs to update...

*Tuesday 29th April*

4.8km in 28:43 at 5:59 min/km pace

*Wednesday 30th April*

4.8km in 29:12 at 6:05 min/km pace
8 x 100m at 4:22 min/km pace


----------



## alipman

mad mile and 200s.

First made mile, not my best. Just over a mile, average pace was 5:53 but clock said 6:01.
Then 8x 200s after that. Run there and run home.


----------



## jamest

East Grinstead 10 mile - yesterday, really tough course with a 15% hill near the end for good measure. Very wet and slippery but new trail shoes did wonders. Quite a few styles and low branches which meant a fast time wasn't possible.

Haywards Heath 10 mile - about the same amount of elevation gain/loss as the EG one but they were much nicer hills. Felt fantastic during the run and took 6 mins off my 10 mile PB.

Burgess Hill 10k tomorrow which rounds off the weekend marathon.


----------



## alipman

Thats a big difference in pace but as you say, styles and so on disrupts your flow.

Good job doing 20 miles in two days.
Time for the quickie tomorrow then, oo err :lol:


----------



## alipman

Back to 14 today. Really struggled with the last couple of miles, hence a break or two.

14 I think that I can safely say that the calf is ok.


----------



## t1mmy

*Sunday 4th May*

8.00km in 46:11 @ 5:46 min/km pace

Conditions were great again tonight, but it just felt like hard work. I've had a pretty busy weekend; however, my legs felt like lead from the off. Hopefully it will be a bit easier tomorrow night.


----------



## jamest

Burgess Hill 10km done today. Was a hard course but managed to keep my pace. Course looks like a **** and balls.


----------



## alipman

It sure does!
Bet the organisers had fun designing that course.

Time for a rest now?


----------



## t1mmy

*Monday 5th May*

6.4km in 37:02 at 5:47 min/km pace

It took until around mile 3 of the 4 mile run for my legs not to feel like lead again. I'm blaming the long bike ride I went on with some mates round Swinley Forest earlier today.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> It sure does!
> Bet the organisers had fun designing that course.
> 
> Time for a rest now?


Nope, was down the gym this morning, club training tomorrow, parkrun Saturday then a 5 mile league run on Sunday.

Before the run on Monday I signed up for the Box Hill half marathon. Better get some hill training in.


----------



## alipman

Off road tonight which was really tough, and the first half was uphill. And rest.


----------



## t1mmy

*Tuesday 6th May*

1.6km warm-up at 6:05 min/km pace
6 x 400m at 4:48 min/km pace
6 x 100m at 4:22 min/km pace
1.6km warm-down at 6:05 min/km pace

Legs felt great tonight, which is a bonus as I didn't really want to be doing speed work if they weren't feeling up to it.


----------



## jamest

Have stupidly signed up to the half marathon around Box Hill for end of June. 3000ft of gain/loss over 13 miles.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jamest said:


> Have stupidly signed up to the half marathon around Box Hill for end of June. 3000ft of gain/loss over 13 miles.


You could walk backwards up hill on a treadmill instead of me doing it to train! Just remember to tick today's date in my book so it looks like I've done my recovery program!


----------



## t1mmy

*Wednesday 7th May*

6.4km in 36:50 at 5:45 min/km pace
8 x 100m at 4:22 min/km pace

*Thursday 8th May*

3.2km in 17:28 at 5:27 min/km pace
4 x 100m (fast strides)

I've got a rest day tomorrow then a timed 5k on Saturday. My aim is to go to my first Parkrun for the 5k as I know that having others around to chase/hang on to will help me lower my time. I'm hoping for sub-23mins.


----------



## alipman

t1mmy said:


> *Wednesday 7th May*
> 
> 6.4km in 36:50 at 5:45 min/km pace
> 8 x 100m at 4:22 min/km pace
> 
> *Thursday 8th May*
> 
> 3.2km in 17:28 at 5:27 min/km pace
> 4 x 100m (fast strides)
> 
> I've got a rest day tomorrow then a timed 5k on Saturday. My aim is to go to my first Parkrun for the 5k as I know that having others around to chase/hang on to will help me lower my time. I'm hoping for sub-23mins.


You should be able to crack sub 23 for sure!


----------



## alipman

Barrow catchup tonight. Was a little odd but the idea was that we paired up, #1 started off at 80%, the other person, #2, was meant to jog at same time, until #1 caught up. Then #2 went off. Geddit?

Well, anyway, in meant that the reps were a bit sporadic.
Pace was ok.

2:15 mins, 5:54 pace
2:50, 5:59
2:38, 6:05
2:15, 6:05
2:23, 5:54


----------



## t1mmy

*Saturday 10th May*

I didn't make the Parkrun so I decided to go and run 3 and a bit loops of the industrial estate near me.

5.00km in 21:51 at 4:22 min/km pace

Splits:

1 - 4:03
2 - 4:21
3 - 4:30
4 - 4:34
5 - 4:23

PB - 5k - 21:51
PB - 1k - 4:03
PB - 1 mile - 6:47

*All PB's are from when I started running again a month ago as it keeps me motivated having something achievable to beat

I'm ecstatic with the overall time but not that happy with the run itself. As you can see from the splits I set off way too fast and it took another 3km before I got a second wind and sped up again. I'm going to have to concentrate on pacing over the next few weeks/months as I really didn't feel good!

Having said that though, after only 1 month back out running again I couldn't be happier with the overall time. Onwards and downwards towards the 20 minute target.


----------



## jamest

parkrun this morning in 21:19. Was going to take it easy but sprant up the first hill and felt great so kept at it. 10 seconds slower than my PB but given I started off slowly I'm happy.

Have a 5 miler tomorrow which is supposed to be hilly which'll be fun.


----------



## alipman

Earth, wind and fire!, well more like sun, wind and rain.

14 of Charnwoods finest. Nice to be out. Aprt from a few horses on the track that I almost managed to scare was all good. Wheres that F1 at now.


----------



## jamest

Portslade Hedgehoppers 5 mile, hilly and very very very windy. Whole race is on the top of an exposed hill.

Somehow managed to do the same pace as the 5k the previous day. If I had done another parkrun today I dare say I would have thrashed my PB.


----------



## alipman

Good time gents, even with the wind. I never seem to feel any benefit of a tail wind, only the effects of the headwind.


----------



## jamest

Didn't feel the tailwind at all. Had it for a half mile before turning back on ourselves, as soon as I turned I felt the strength.


----------



## t1mmy

After the timed 5k on yesterday, I've now got a new easy run pace of 5:34 min/km.

*Sunday 11th May*

6.4km in 33:46 @ 5:16 min/km pace

So having just noted a new easy pace I promptly went out and ran at 18 sec/km faster than I should have. However, it felt comfortable and I was enjoying myself!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

More gym time done, had my leg strength assessed today which is one of the things the Physio and ERIs want to improve to help my knee problems. 30kg improvement right side and 40kg left on the single leg press, can now manage 130kg with a body weight of 98kg. Also had my 10km time on the bike checked, knocked 1min 15 off in 2 weeks so my CV is perhaps looking at improving too.

Keep getting threatened with the walk to run program to get me running again but not sure I'm ready for that, still have pain in both knees after the bike that lasts into the next day but I'm getting there. Hopefully one day I'll be able to run again!


----------



## chunkytfg

11mile run this morning then 1hour Swim training with Tri club this evening.


----------



## t1mmy

BigJimmyBovine said:


> More gym time done, had my leg strength assessed today which is one of the things the Physio and ERIs want to improve to help my knee problems. 30kg improvement right side and 40kg left on the single leg press, can now manage 130kg with a body weight of 98kg. Also had my 10km time on the bike checked, knocked 1min 15 off in 2 weeks so my CV is perhaps looking at improving too.
> 
> Keep getting threatened with the walk to run program to get me running again but not sure I'm ready for that, still have pain in both knees after the bike that lasts into the next day but I'm getting there. Hopefully one day I'll be able to run again!


Big improvements on the legs there, keep it up. I'd keep going with the cycling until you are ready for walking/running!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

t1mmy said:


> Big improvements on the legs there, keep it up. I'd keep going with the cycling until you are ready for walking/running!


Cheers, they wanted me to get the weight back up to 125% of my body weight so I've achieved there. I'm hoping to stay on the bike a little longer before they get me running again, knees are still sore even while cycling so want to avoid the impact of running.
The ERI was quite impressed with my time on the bike, not just in the amount I'd knocked off but how quick it was full stop. I'm hoping that after well over a year and a half of doctor and physio visits they are now beginning to accept that my fitness dropped because of the knee pain and not that the knee pain is a result of being unfit.


----------



## t1mmy

*Tuesday 13th May*

1.6km warm-up at 5:34 min/km pace
2 x 1000m at 4:29 min/km pace
2 x 800m at 4:23 min/km pace
2 x 400m at 3:59 min/km pace
1.6km warm-down at 5:34 min/km pace

I felt like I put a shift in tonight. As long as it makes me faster in the long term it's worth it.


----------



## alipman

Hills tonight which is part of my Sunday run.

Had a nice work up the hill and zipped down a bit.


----------



## jamest

Just back from mile time trial. 5:45. That's 11 seconds quicker than last time (around 6 weeks I think).


----------



## alipman

Great effort, we have another tonight, hopefully beat my 6:01 from last time.


----------



## jamest

Good luck. I think I should be able to get down to 5:30 in a couple of months if I increase my running a bit.


----------



## alipman

Mad Mile in there somewhere.
Mile was 1.03, in 5:41, pace was 5:32. Then 200s, 13 at around 5:20 pace.
Then run home.


----------



## jamest

Great time.

Cycled in this morning. Lost a stone in weight since my last ride and around my target weight now, ended up being 3.5kmph faster over the journey.


----------



## alipman

I did see a calculation, to do with running about weight loss and how much faster you become. Also becomes easier to ride/run and reduces stresses on joints etc.


----------



## jamest

It's only a stone and I can feel it has made a huge difference to how I feel when running. Cycling I don't feel it so much but I guess losing ~6kg is going to make a fair bit of difference when people are willing to spend £xxxx's on lighter bikes to save a few grams.


----------



## jamest

Took a second off my PB this morning which was unexpected as I wanted to take it easy for tomorrows 10k.


----------



## jamest

Horsham 10k - 44:53. Finally broke the sub-45. Hot and tough course too.


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> I did see a calculation, to do with running about weight loss and how much faster you become. Also becomes easier to ride/run and reduces stresses on joints etc.


I seem to remember reading around 2secs/mile for each pound in weight lost:thumb:

Today I did 65 miles on the road bike

Yesterday I did 70 miles on the TT bike.

:thumb:


----------



## alipman

Great effort in this heat.

14 today. About 7:45 pace but it was really tough with the heat, loads of people out and about, and had to stop a bit.

Just preparing to spitroast a bird now. :tumbleweed:












Chicken on the BBQ using the rotisserie spit! :lol: what were you thinking I meant!


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Great effort in this heat.
> 
> 14 today. About 7:45 pace but it was really tough with the heat, loads of people out and about, and had to stop a bit.


Was on the road by 6am so not too bad tbh. In fact was in leg and arm warmers for the first hour:thumb: Spent the afternoon eating my own body weight in BBQ food :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Lucky. Seems the races round here are starting later and later. We didn't get going until 11:10.

Official chip time has come through as 44:45.


----------



## chunkytfg

First Go in the Shamu Suit this evening so a nice 3500m swam open water, wetsuit assisted, in about 1hr5mins


----------



## alipman

9 miles tonight, 7:36 pace.

7:23
7:50
8:17
7:06
6:56
8:18
7:37
6:59
7:56

Some proper muddy paths with plenty of styles.
Hard, but good.

The route

.


----------



## jamest

Trundle 10k - Ouch. 5k up hill and it was fairly steep and didn't want to stop followed by a very quick 5k down. Narrow track at the beginning caused me to be slowed down a lot which actually left me with a fair bit of energy to tackle the hill.


----------



## alipman

Negative splits is what pros do!

I spoke to a friend who did the West End 8 in leicester on Sunday and the first 3 miles was uphill. He took it steady on the way up and managed to pick of loads of people on the way down. He still managed 6:27 pace for the 8 miles so he must have been storming.


----------



## jamest

My grade adjusted pace on Strava looks a bit better. Went a little bit too quick on the first hill once I had some space to overtake, then there was a small gate to get through which slowed me down but was fairly even after that.


----------



## alipman

Thats detailed.

Fartlek tonight. No idea as my watch had no battery so no details.
Good session though. Didnt go off to hard and kept a decent pace.


----------



## luigi105

Afternoon All,

I take it this thread isnt just about cardio workouts and i can update with gym goings?

I train in a large gym just outside crawley and have been training for about 3 years.

Started gym life about 9st5 and now tipping the scales at 11st8 (as of this morning)

I stupidly signed up for a tri which takes place in 2 weeks time and i dont really do cardio but i think i should start as i havent even got a wet suit or anything yet. Doing it more for a "life tick box" reason. so dont care about time just want to not die during it haha.


----------



## alipman

Update away!

The more the merrier.


----------



## jamest

Another Crawley man.

Saturday mornings 9am, Tilgate park, join us. 5k run, good training for your tri.


----------



## jamest

Cycle to and from work yesterday. Car accident on the way back caused the road to be closed to traffic but police let me through which gave me 3 miles of traffic free riding which was nice.

Parkrun this morning in 20:06. Took 1:03 off my PB.


----------



## alipman

Great effort! There's an improvement if ever I saw one.


----------



## alipman

12 miles of colchester roads. 7:20 pace.

garmin route

Pretty flat.


----------



## luigi105

Hi James, i have done the park run a few times, doing about 26-28mins. by no means fast but atleast im still breathing at the end lol.

My main task is to get bigger as been a small guy for ages. So cardio is kind of against my aim but still do some to keep fit.

Where in crawley are you in?


----------



## jamest

luigi105 said:


> Hi James, i have done the park run a few times, doing about 26-28mins. by no means fast but atleast im still breathing at the end lol.
> 
> My main task is to get bigger as been a small guy for ages. So cardio is kind of against my aim but still do some to keep fit.
> 
> Where in crawley are you in?


Broadfield.

I was the same as you, I was 12st (6ft 3) and I started going to Forest Gym in Tilgate and eating a lot. Put on a lot of muscle over 2 years went up to 14st 5 at my heaviest, now back down to 13st while retaining muscle.


----------



## luigi105

jamest said:


> Broadfield.
> 
> I was the same as you, I was 12st (6ft 3) and I started going to Forest Gym in Tilgate and eating a lot. Put on a lot of muscle over 2 years went up to 14st 5 at my heaviest, now back down to 13st while retaining muscle.


I live in broadfield, near the shops myself but moving to horsham in a few weeks.

I go to nuffield gym at the moment but it will be too far for me. I was 9 stone when i started and aim to be 13 stone around 8-10% bf.


----------



## alipman

Hard off road and my legs were already dead. 8 miles up, grassy, muddy, wet. The lot.


----------



## luigi105

Started training last night for the sprint tri next weekend. Done 10k on the bike in 22 mins and then jumped straight in the pool and 18 lengths in 12 mins. Nothing amazing but enough to tell myself that i could do the swim first which is my weakest part.


----------



## jamest

17x Hill repeats followed by a slow 5k testing out a new trail route.


----------



## luigi105

Done 5k run last night round tillgate park. done it in 28 mins. not bad going. Full swimming session tonight.


----------



## jamest

luigi105 said:


> Done 5k run last night round tillgate park. done it in 28 mins. not bad going. Full swimming session tonight.


Might have seen you. Was out with my running group in Tilgate park (although went out in to the forest this week) from 7pm.


----------



## alipman

3 miles tonight, as my inner thigh is causing some pain. Taking it easy.


----------



## luigi105

jamest said:


> Might have seen you. Was out with my running group in Tilgate park (although went out in to the forest this week) from 7pm.


yeah i saw the group.

Ran past you guys when you were meeting at the top of the river bank. I was in gray and white.

do you guys meet every week?


----------



## jamest

luigi105 said:


> yeah i saw the group.
> 
> Ran past you guys when you were meeting at the top of the river bank. I was in gray and white.
> 
> do you guys meet every week?


Yeah, we meet every Wednesday at 7pm at entrance of K2. Free to come along even if you don't want to join the club. Next Wednesday we're doing a fartlek session.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another 2 weeks of recovery program done, more progress (I think!) made. Backwards walking is now going to be for longer and instead of 50 paces forward 50 back it's going to be 40/50. A new exercise added, deadlifts, and more weight added to my single leg decline squats. Also have to do my single leg pelvic bridges with a 10kg weight on my chest, I thought they were bad enough as it is. My target time on the bike is now gone, I have a target RPM of 94 with the air resistance set higher although I'd pretty much put it up to the new level and was going at a faster RPM off my own back anyway.


----------



## jamest

parkrun this morning. Broke sub-20.


----------



## alipman

Superb.


----------



## jamest

13.5 mile run this morning. Needed to do the distance with my half coming up in 3 weeks. Unfortunately the half I'm doing has over 4x the elevation gain that this run did.

As I was running past the gym on the way back I decided to stop in and do some squats. 5x5x60kg, 2x3x80kg.


----------



## alipman

Gentle one this morning to test the leg which is feeling much better.


----------



## jamest

Fully recovered now then?


----------



## alipman

Not sure. Its a bit sore, mainly on the downhill oddly but on Thursday I couldn't only manage 3 miles, to 11 today was ok.
I did a bit of a an exploration route, tried a couple of new paths for future reference.

Couple more days rest and hopefully ok.


----------



## alipman

7 miles tonight as I didn't John up with the club. 8:00 min miles I think. Leg was a bit sore. Hopefully be better soon.


----------



## alipman

Tuesdays run.

No run tonight as I want to rest the old leg.


----------



## alipman

Todays run was better for the leg. Managed to run down the hill this time.


----------



## jamest

Pulled out at the last minute this morning from doing parkrun. Hamstrings and quads are extremely tight. Did squats and deadlifts Thursday morning and didn't get a chance to stretch.

Supposed to be doing an early long run tomorrow followed by a 5k race. Not sure what I'll do. Stretching for the rest of the day.


----------



## alipman

Better be safe than injured.....


----------



## jamest

Spent Saturday stretching, went out on the bike for an hour in the evening followed by more stretching. Up early on Sunday and did a slow 7.5 miles followed by more stretching.

Everything felt alright so went to the 5k race. 12:00 start, was just too hot for me, 21:15. Disappointed as it was my first opportunity at a "flat" 5k.


----------



## alipman

Shame really as you were looking good for a quick one.

Steady 8


----------



## jamest

Cycled to work Monday and Tuesday, pedal broke on Tuesday on the return so no biking for a while.

Did hill repeats Wednesday night with the club.

Weights on Tuesday and Thursday mornings.

Saturday morning, parkrun. Sunday morning hopefully a 13 miler then a gentle week ready for the half on the 21st.


----------



## alipman

Leg is feeling better so hope to run tomorrow. 
Played football which helped a bit. Have a coaches 5 a side game next Saturday which should be fun.


----------



## jamest

Good to hear, especially playing football as you're not performing the same movement continuously.

parkrun yesterday was 20:36. Started off too quick, lost the pace after a mile. Not coping well with the hot/humid weather.

10.5 miles this morning, perfect weather.


----------



## alipman

Thanks,

It's frustrating more than anything.
I managed 7 this morning, same route. Was painful at the start but then eased.
Hopefully it will start to become easier.....


----------



## jamest

Saturday beckons...


----------



## alipman

Couple of inclines.....


----------



## alipman

4.5 miles tonight. Not fast as leg still not right.


----------



## jamest

Pyramid session - 4min, 90s rest, 3min, 60s rest, 2min, 30s rest, 1 min. Then did that again after a 4min rest.

Then did a "World Cup" knockout. Paired up, person who finished first progressed to the next round. Due to mixed abilities certain people were given headstarts. I was Ghana and got knocked out in the semi final by Brazil after Brazil were given a half lap headstart.

First time at this place, 200m grass track, few dips which were challenging on the ankles.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Another rehab review today, my instructor who normally can't be pleased by anything thanked me for my efforts. Told me all the gains and improvements since Feb were down to my hard work, dedication and attendance and he wished every patient could be like me. Makes a change from his normal bollocking every other week about my "robustness" even though my contract is for 1 gym session a week and I manage 3.

Some exercises have dropped out of my program and been replaced, I now have Nordic hamstrings to do and some kind of lift with a kettle bell standing on one leg.

I've also been introduced onto a returning to running program. At the moment it's very easy, first week is 4:30 at 5.5kph incline of 3% then 0:30 at 9.5kph repeated 6 times. It might not sound like much to the runners here but each 30 sec jog is the first time I've run completely pain free for over 18months, it may not have stretched me CV wise but I was grinning all over at the lack of pain


----------



## alipman

5 a side football this morning. I 'coach' (read: sod about) with my lads football team, under 8s. Today was the coaches turn, so we had a 20 minute each way. I loved it, and scored. We won 4-3 but it's the first time I have played anything like this for probably 10 years. And that was another 5 a side competition. No thoughts of starting it again though...


----------



## jamest

Midsummer Munro - That was tough, nearly a kilometer of climbing over the 21k. Came in at 2:33, was hoping for 2:30 (despite not knowing what to expect) but it was too hot on the day and I stopped after 11 miles to pee. At 1.4 miles and 12.5 miles we had to climb 275 steps:









Did a short 2.75m run this morning to try and stretch my calves out. Didn't work.


----------



## alipman

Looks tough......

Bet your run today was painful.

Managed 6.5 today, hard but sore, football has reignited muscle that I haven't used for years....


----------



## jamest

Wasn't too bad actually. Right calf is very tight, stretching hasn't made a difference and throughout the day I've been stiffening up despite stretching. If I feel alright in the morning I'll cycle to work. 

Came 49th out of 160. Winning time was 1:52


----------



## jamest

Mile time trial on Wednesday which I thought I was going to take easy but got excited and went for it. 6 seconds slower than PB, given the run on Saturday I'm quite happy with that.

Thursday, cycled to work and did a 20k ride at lunch too.

Today, slow parkrun followed by a midday 5 mile (plus a little extra, they said it was an extra .5 mile but I made it .2 mile) in 40:36.


----------



## alipman

Not run this week as I am booked in for a sports massage on Thursday. Thigh not right so will go for a gentle bike ride this morning just to get out. Boo.....


----------



## alipman

bike ride on the mtb. Chose rode route as I always get punctures. But the hills would ok, the flats better and downhill was a bit ok.

My leg felt fine so another ride on Tuesday before my rub down on Thursday.


----------



## alipman

9 miles tonight. Leg was feeling better so gave it a try and almost back to normal.


----------



## jamest

Good to hear.

Got a 10k race tonight after work.


----------



## jamest

Good news was they shortened the route last night. Bad news was they stuck a giant hill that I'm pretty sure everyone walked apart from the winner as he was so far ahead.

Roundhill Romp - Given the hills and terrain, I'm happy with my time although would have been nice to go sub-40.


----------



## alipman

Looks a bit nasty. 700+ft gain is no joke.

Good on you for doing that.

I had my sports massage to it. OH MY GOD.
I questioned the legality of this and whether I should have reported her to the police for abuse. Should help though.


----------



## jamest

Lol, muscles must have been in bad shape to hurt so much. Good thing to get done though.


----------



## alipman

Well she said that my thigh was a bit tight but apparently doesn't hurt so much if you keep having it done every month or so. Be out for a run on Sunday so should be a ok.


----------



## jamest

Thursday, on the bike: 6.5 miles to work. 14.5 miles at lunch. 6.5 miles back home.

This morning, beat my 5k PB by 8 seconds.


----------



## alipman

Getting speedy now.... Great effort


----------



## alipman

11 miles this morning. 7:58 pace. More importantly the leg was fine.


----------



## jamest

Went out to do a slow 13 yesterday but got a really bad stitch after 6.5 and had to stop. Never had a stitch from running that slow before.


----------



## alipman

It's annoying when you've been running for a while and one creeps up on you. I had one on Tuesday mainly because I ate about 45 minutes before going out. Doh.


----------



## jamest

Cycled to work again and another 14.5 mile lunch time ride. Not getting any easier but certainly getting quicker, still can't go downhill or round corners quickly though.


----------



## alipman

club run tonight of slippery trail stuff. I dropped a group, slower pace, but we still popped in a couple of nice ones to keep us honest. Lashed it down about 1 hour before it was due to stat but by the end the sun was out and all was well with the world.

Leg was fine!!!!


----------



## alipman

nice run tonight, off road. Back to some nice pace.


----------



## jamest

Nasty hill. How's the leg?


----------



## alipman

Fine thanks, seems to be totally fine. So fingers crossed it remains that way. Will get another sports massage in a few weeks and build it into my running.


----------



## jamest

20:24 at yesterdays parkrun on heavy legs.

6.6 miles through the forest this morning. Legs are still feeling heavy.

Rest Monday and Tuesday then I have a 5 mile beach run Wednesday night which should be interesting.


----------



## jamest

Beach run - good run, challenging under foot on the sand and then loose stones with a headwind for the second half of the run.


----------



## alipman

Running on the beach is always tough.

Been away this week on holiday, but managed to get out for a few runs. Went to Old Hunstanton which was very nice, got a bit of colour on me but the heat was bearable on the beach, out of the wind was hot. Got back to loughborough yesterday and boy was it hot. 30 degrees..... Phew.


----------



## jamest

Paced 23 mins this morning at parkrun.

Have a half marathon tomorrow with over 1000ft of climbing. Hopefully won't be too humid, this morning was horrible even at the slower pace.


----------



## alipman

13 miles today, cut the route short and walked the last mile as the heat was too much.
Boo....

Back to club training this week. Missed out on about 6 interval sessions so be good to be back on that.


----------



## jamest

Yesterday was the Surrey Slog half marathon, PB by 1 minute. Very hot, very hilly. Was only expecting around 300m of elevation, got 450m instead.


----------



## alipman

A nice surprise, you must be happy..... With the extra elevation!!! :lol:


----------



## jamest

They don't call it a "slog" for no reason.

Tonight was the first of the new Monday sessions. Started off with pyramids, 4min/1min r/3min/1min r/2min/1min r/1min x2 followed by a short fartlek session, 200m flat out, 200m recovery x2.


----------



## alipman

8.50 mile club run, 7:44 pace, hilly. Got to get it uploaded...

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/547349867


----------



## alipman

Intervals tonight.
Pyramid, 200, 400, 800, 1600 and back down.

First intervals for a while.
Pace:
5:51, 200
5:36, 400
5:54, 800
6:02, 1600
5:51, 800
5:29, 400
4:51, 200


----------



## alipman

14 miles, hard, hot and humid.
Then I had to paint the hallway, and replace the monobloc kitchen tap. Magic...


----------



## jamest

35 mile walk on Saturday.

4 mile race on Sunday.


----------



## jamest

Training session last night, can't remember what name it was given.

1 min at mile pace, 1 min recovery pace x10.
3 min at 5km pace, 3 min recovery pace x3.
100m at 10km pace, 100m recovery pace x5 mins.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> Training session last night, can't remember what name it was given.
> 
> 1 min at mile pace, 1 min recovery pace x10.
> 3 min at 5km pace, 3 min recovery pace x3.
> 100m at 10km pace, 100m recovery pace x5 mins.


Tough?


----------



## alipman

Club run tonight, 8 miles easy-ish pace. Chatted with some for the first half who peeled off as they were recovering from the Adidas Thunder run at the weekend, each person did 4 x 10k legs in 24 hours. 8 in a team.


----------



## jamest

alipman said:


> Tough?


Yeah, but I think that was because I was tired from the weekend walk as I didn't sleep Friday night, from work I had my dinner then straight to the walk.



alipman said:


> Club run tonight, 8 miles easy-ish pace. Chatted with some for the first half who peeled off as they were recovering from the Adidas Thunder run at the weekend, each person did 4 x 10k legs in 24 hours. 8 in a team.


Someone in my club did that, I hadn't heard of it. Sounds like fun but hard to sleep with the constant movement of people apparently.

Given those times I'm guessing the calf has fully healed?


----------



## alipman

Leg is all good thanks so back to putting some mileage in.

The TR24 is a bit tough. The club came 5th, with a sort of average 10k being about 45/6 mins. The winners had consistent time in the 35-40 mins. Some people do it as pairs or solo....... Mad


----------



## jamest

15 reps of a tough hill before run club only to find out it's a hill session. So 2x hill sessions last nights.


----------



## alipman

6 x 3 min efforts not with the club as the kids are off to their Nana's so we are off out for a meal now!

Pace was even-ish.
6:11
6:12
6:04
6:03
5:59
6:07

It was by the road so had to navigate some cars! Great....


----------



## alipman

14 miles today, early start, compared to my usual but strong breeze which made it much nicer.
Had to stop for a pit stop which was desperately needed and greatly appreciated.

Workout


----------



## jamest

50 miles on the bike. Previous max distance was 16 miles so quite a bit more than I'm used to but was alright, ran out of energy on one of the hills but that's down to bad fuelling.


----------



## jamest

Monday night training session.

2min fast, 2min slow x2.

Then on a 200m track, we had to do a lap in 45 seconds, rest 20 seconds, 50 seconds, rest 20 seconds...in 5 second increments up to 80 seconds, did a second 80 second one then back down to 45 seconds in 5 second increments. If you didn't finish in the allotted time, you missed out the next one as a rest then rejoined.

Average time was around 37 seconds although I threw in a 40s and a 41s on the way back down as I was feeling it quite a bit. Finished with 33 seconds which was my fastest.

2min slow, 2min fast x2.

4.5 mile league race on Wednesday night.


----------



## jamest

4.5 mile league race was only 4 mile in the end but had a really bad back and hamstrings which I think were from Tuesdays deadlifts. Started off slowly at 10 min miles to stretch out a bit and back pain was gone and only a slight complaint from hamstrings so I sped up. Tough hilly course.


----------



## alipman

Mile and then 200s

Mile TT at 5:33 pace.

Then 200s x 12. Average pace was about 5:10, or 37/38 seconds for the 200.
Then 3 mile run home.


----------



## rogeyboy

Thought i'd join this...
I try to hit the gym 3x a week.
Usually 10mins rowing, 30mins core work and free weights, then 10mins cycle then jog out and around the local area for 10/15mins back to the gym and relax in pool/spa area for 30mins.
Weds, fridays and sundays


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

First instructor led review and second gym session after 3 weeks off for holiday/honeymoon.

Been doing my return to running program wrong, had a 3% incline on the treadmill for everything, it's only meant to be there for the walking part. Had got a little disheartened on my first session back that I was struggling but can now go longer and faster with the proper incline. Went through the rest of my exercises as usual, pleased they weren't too much harder after three weeks off.

Next review I will be running a straight line beep test, no turning on the beeps, just running the distances and required speeds on the treadmill to get a basic idea of where I'm at before I start running properly. Also going to start a running re-education class as my form is terrible, probably part of the cause of knee problems I've suffered. Still I'm hopefully getting there.


----------



## alipman

Bit Moist today but chose a different route. Not sure if the HRM was registering properly.
Conditions were very wet and slippery. Mile 8 loses 46 metres, and 9 loses 50, even with that I averaged about 8:05 for the 2 miles. Tricky.


----------



## jamest

20 min 5k yesterday.

Was planning on the a long run this morning but the group that normally goes out didn't turn up so I went out to do a 5km but wasn't enjoying the wet trail so cut it short at 2 miles.


----------



## alipman

3 club challenge tonight. 4.9 miles or mainly off road. Clumpy grass, tricky tracks, and a slip over to boot.
Averaged 6:53 which was alright. Came 18th out of a mere 100 or so. Our club won, which wasnt really ever in doubt.
Tough but good.


----------



## alipman

10 miles tonight had to turn home to grab my phone, but nice and steady, stopped part way working out how far left to make 10 miles. 7:11 pace.


----------



## t1mmy

I've had a few weeks off running as I've been out on my mountain bike a lot more. Tie that in with an ongoing house extension and I haven't had much spare time.

I've decided to follow a Runner's World 3 day a week half marathon program, which will have me back up to 13 miles in 10 weeks. I'm targeting a steady 1hr 45mins time as I hope to then up my distance to a full marathon. Speed isn't everything and I plan to enjoy my longer runs.

Link to plan - http://www.runnersworld.com/race-training/first-half-marathon-training-plan?page=single

*Monday 11th August - Speedwork*

20 mins jog @ 9 min/mile pace
4 x 400m @ 6:45 min/mile pace with 2 min jogs in between @ 9 min/mile pace
10 mins jog @ 9 mins/mile pace

Total distance = 5.21 miles in 44:45 @ 8:35 min/mile pace

The jog pace was fine, speedwork was a killer.

*Wednesday 13th August - Tempo*

10 mins jog @ 9 min/mile pace
3 mile tempo @ 7:45 min/mile pace
10 mins jog @ 9 min/mile pace

Total distance = 5.22 miles in 43:15 @ 8:17 min/mile pace

My legs felt weary from the off. The jog at the end felt a lot easier than the tempo part, which is what it's all about.

*Friday 15th August - Long Run*

6 miles in 50:04 @ 8:21 min/mile pace

Target pace was 8:30 min/mile but I set off a little fast. My slowest mile split was 8:32. I need to work on slowing down my long runs towards target pace.


----------



## alipman

It's good you're back on it. Won't be long before the bloomin colder temps and useless weather are back, so make the most of it.


----------



## t1mmy

If it ain't raining it ain't training.


----------



## jamest

Fartlek session on Monday evening with the club.

10k at lunch on Tuesday.

10k ride to work, 17k ride at lunch, 10k ride home.

This morning leisurely 5k parkrun, managed 20:27 which was surprising.

Tomorrow have a 5 miler that our club is hosting as part of the league.


----------



## alipman

Good luck. You should be under 7 min mile for that?

New trail shoes today
Adizero XT in red. Much more aggressive soul than my Adidas response ones. Won't last as well on the roads but that's ok.
First test tomorrow.


----------



## jamest

They look nice.

Don't think I'll be able to do 7 min miles on it, fairly undulating and not the best terrain with a couple of pinch points.


----------



## alipman

Believe.....


----------



## jamest

Turns out I'm not running. I'm required as a marshal.


----------



## alipman

Boo...... That's not fair! Sneak round at the end when you offer to collect all the markers. :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Run went very well, big turnout. Ran 1.5 mile to my marshal point and ran another half mile collecting signs. 

Was out at 7 this morning walking the course making sure everything was in place so I know the course to do on my own back.


----------



## alipman

That's the stuff, make use if the course even if you can't race it.

New shoes try out, felt good, narrower fit than previous but struggled on the last 2 miles, 7:57 overall I think.


----------



## alipman

AdiZero

Grip

The new recruits!


----------



## jamest

Looks like some pretty good grip on those.

Just went out and did the route but felt terrible. Went out too soon after eating a large lunch/dinner.


----------



## alipman

Grippy and light. Be good to see them in the mud as thats where they will make the most difference.

14 today and struggled with energy in the last 2 miles. BBQ this afternoon round at a friends so that and a couple of beers and all was good.


----------



## t1mmy

*Monday 18th August - Speedwork*

20 mins jog @ 9 min/mile pace
4 x 800m @ 6:55 min/mile pace with 2 min jogs in between @ 9 min/mile pace
10 mins jog @ 9 mins/mile pace

Total distance = 6.22 miles in 51:50 @ 8:20 min/mile pace

It felt a bit easier tonight, although I was breathing quite heavily towards the end of the fourth 800m interval. Roll on Wednesday's tempo run.


----------



## alipman

9 miles up Beacon Hill and down, 7:23 pace I think. Now off out for a meal with the missus.
No pain, no gain!

Post up later.

Beacon Hill twice up and down.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Attended a REST class today, Running Education and Strength Training, as well as my couple of times weekly sessions for my rehab I need to make 6 sessions in a ten week period of this too. Had my fitness assessed through heart rate and power to weight using a watt bike, wasn't as bad as I expected then into an hour long circuit.

Now I feel awful, the small weekly improvements I was making on the treadmill and the belief that I would pass my fitness test on 2nd November when I'm classed as medically fit again is gone. The static running exercises were fine, then onto a treadmill for far longer than my rehab program advises. I normally run 2:30 in every 5 mins, but this was 12 mins which may not sound much to the seasoned runners but I'd not done any proper exercise other than walking for well over a year until my rehab started due to the pain. I managed to run for the 12 mins doing the various heel flicks and other exercises but had to stop for a few seconds 3 times. Now 12 hours later my knees are as sore as they've ever been since I first went to the doctor, certainly the worst they've felt since I started physio in Feb. Normally after a gym session they ache a little for a few minutes but this has been horrible for 12 hours.

Oh well, a good rest tonight and see if they're sorted, if they are ok then my rehab program as normal Friday and then see how it goes at next weeks REST class to see if it's a one off. If not I'll have to start over again with a visit to the docs


----------



## t1mmy

It doesn't sound like the REST class has done either your body or confidence any favours. What running style do you use ie. heel to toe? If you are using heel to toe you may want to consider changing to running on the front of your feet, which is the natural running style for anyone not wearing trainers. I've found it to be much less impact on the knees.


----------



## t1mmy

*Thursday 21st August - Tempo*

10 mins jog @ 9 min/mile pace
4 mile tempo @ 7:45 min/mile pace
10 mins jog @ 9 min/mile pace

Total distance = 6.22 miles in 51:00 @ 8:12 min/mile pace

No issues with the run tonight and it felt good from start to finish. 8 miles tomorrow night.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'm a heel striker and also have an unusual arm swing. Hands held high, arms making small movements across my body with a small backswing. Years ago through school and college it worked for me, I was a decent cross country runner, but not any more!

To correct this they try and get my to run off my forefoot and swing my arms more naturally during my running phase. I concentrate but can only do one or the other, either my feet or arms soon fall back to my natural method. I also run in a decent pair of trainers, I had them fitted to try and help me out. They are perhaps getting to the point where they need replacing though.

Knees are a lot better today but still a little sore, tomorrow I'll be trying my more normal method of 2:30 running, 2:30 walking for 6 cycles if they improve overnight again. Hopefully will get the chance to have an informal review with my instructor and maybe pick and chose some parts of the REST program to use as well. A decent session or two and some personal advice will maybe help pick my spirits up again.


----------



## alipman

Pyramid session tonight

200 6:07 pace
400 6:01
800 6:00
1600 6:05
800 5:58
400 5:39
200 4:57

Then 3 miles run home.


----------



## alipman

Calf twinge so 3 miles run, only twinged when about 1.5 miles out, then got home.
Boo.


----------



## jamest

Not good. Make sure you rest it.

Did a 9.5k league run this morning, very hilly and hot. Unfortunately GPS didn't activate until top of the first climb which was a pretty big one.

Full elevation:


----------



## jamest

Went out for a slow long run, ended up with a new half marathon PB taking over 11 minutes off my previous PB.


----------



## t1mmy

Taking 11 mins off your previous PB is great!


----------



## jamest

Mile time trial tonight, took 3 seconds off. 5:42


----------



## alipman

Good effort. Time to dip into the 5:30's next


----------



## jamest

That's the target although given the half marathon the day before the legs were heavy so who knows what I can do with fresh legs. Will be another month before we have another go which will a week before my half marathon race so I don't really want to be pushing too hard that week.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Gave the REST class that caused me so much trouble last week another chance, loads better this week so possibly just a bad day mentally and physically. Upped my time running compared to resting again, through the first 2 or 3 sets of five minutes I feel like I don't need the walking phase so hopefully getting there. Still need to work on my stretching as my flexibility isn't brilliant.


----------



## jamest

Been a good week for me.

Tuesday, half marathon PB. 1:37
Wednesday, mile PB. 5:42
Thursday, 5 mile PB. 35:40
This morning, 5k PB. 19:34


----------



## alipman

Great effort there. Your 5 mile should be about 6:45 pace based on your 3.1 mile time.

Getting quicker!!!!


----------



## alipman

Bike ride yesterday which was tough.

Anyway, sports massage tonight, which hurt......
Gentle run tomorrow to test out the calf.


----------



## t1mmy

*Monday 1st September - Speedwork*

20 mins jog @ 9 min/mile pace
4 x 400m @ 6:45 min/mile pace with 2 min jogs in between @ 9 min/mile pace
10 mins jog @ 9 mins/mile pace

Total distance = 5.21 miles in 44:45 @ 8:35 min/mile pace


----------



## t1mmy

Those of you who use Garmin watches, how do you rate them? Which model do you have?


----------



## jamest

I've got a Garmin Forerunner 210 which they don't make anymore, been replaced by the 220.

The man for GPS watch reviews is http://www.dcrainmaker.com/


----------



## alipman

Forerunner 310xt.
I had the 205 which broke and then got the 310 xt last year. Its a 2009 model, paid £170 from Amazon. Anything else, which is newer for that sort of price didn't have the programmable screens. These have 4 bits of info per screen, and 4 screens, so 16 bits of info. Overkill, maybe but I have this sort of thing on the 205. When the missus got the 210 she was a bit disappointed that she couldn't see what she saw when she used my 205.

Anyway, has a HRM, and is waterproof whereas the 205 apparently wasn't properly waterproof.


----------



## t1mmy

Cheers. I was looking at the 310xt as you can get a quick release for it and transfer it onto a bike. I'll go and have a good read of the reviews.


----------



## alipman

Or just wear it on your wrist?
I do that when on my bike.


----------



## jamest

It is a minor thing but it make a difference not having to look at your watch when cycling. I ended up getting a 510 for my bike, it's amazing how quickly it picks up GPS compared to the 210.


----------



## alipman

I must admit it's not as easy to keep lifting the wrist to see it.


----------



## jamest

Hill sprints tonight. Really felt it for some reason. Not sure if I'm going to do a lunch run tomorrow or not. Might do a slow 5k instead of the usual 8-10.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Lots done this week, well lots for fat lazy me anyway!

Sunday a game of football with lads from work, was a quiet shift so we managed to get permission for some 5 a side. 40mins of that, first time I've played in around 4 years, didn't do my usual trick of 5 mins running then in goal for the rest. Managed to run the whole session including the odd sprint right at the end. Also pleased to see my first touch hasn't left me, I was quite impressed with it in fact! Monday and Tuesday I was on nights and pretty aching after the football, guess its because of the rapid turns compared to treadmill running so nothing done.

Wednesday I went to the gym and continued with the CV aspect of my individual rehab program. Another half hour on the treadmill, walking time down to 1:30 at 5.5kph with the run up to 10.5kph for 3:30 repeated 6 times. Followed it up with 4km on the bike to cool down then a load of stretches. Think my running time is limited by how my legs feel not by how hard I'm breathing.

Today back to the gym for my full program, did the same on the treadmill as yesterday but really think my old trainers have given up now. Blister on the heel of one foot and on the underside of the arch on other, also both arches ached as though there was no support. Finished off with all my strength exercises then stretches again.

Friday will probably be another run on the treadmill and maybe the rest of my program. Dug another pair of trainers out to try but will be buying some new at some point shortly.

This weekend I'm thinking about going up to the rugby field near my house and doing some 50s as I think they were called. 50m walk, 50m at 25% pace, 50m at 75% then 50m at a sprint. I know how many I could manage before I started on the treadmill and really want to see if there is any change, even just one more shuttle and I know I've improved then.

Can anyone recommend some kind of tracking app, all the ones I've seen need to be carried when I run or need a total time and distance. I want one where I can put the speed and times I do for each set of 5 minutes. Just want a visual record that I'm improving really, I like seeing that total distance grow


----------



## jamest

Excel spreadsheet is the easiest way as you can tailor it perfectly to your needs.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jamest said:


> Excel spreadsheet is the easiest way as you can tailor it perfectly to your needs.


I suspected I may end up going down that route, will have to remember how to use it now!


----------



## alipman

4 miles run, calf gave up 2 miles in and hobbled/jogged the remainder home. Not happy, thought it was getting better.


----------



## jamest

Not good, just need to get in to slowly once you think you're healed. Always too tempting to do too much to early especially when you haven't been able to run for a while through injury/illness.


----------



## alipman

20 mile ride today. Still no running.


----------



## jamest

parkrun tourism on Saturday in Andover. Started off well but got a stitch just after half way which stopped me from even a slow jog so had to walk that off but still managed to finish in 20:45.

Volunteered at a 24 hour cycling event on Sat/Sun which I went out and did 2 22km rides at.


----------



## alipman

4 miles tonight, calf bit sore but it's a start.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Didn't manage my weekend stuff as had family visit but been gym yesterday and today. Up to the 4min running, 1min walking level of my program now, did 4.7km yesterday and messed around with the speed today, kept my last 4min run going for extra too as I wanted to break that 5km barrier. Felt like I could have done double the time on the treadmill, the last km took me 5:41 which I didn't think was too bad for me.


----------



## alipman

Keep it going.


----------



## alipman

Mo Farah kiss my.....
5 miles, calf was pretty ok. Had to stop and stretch near the start but seemed to behave itself.


----------



## jamest

Hill session on Wednesday.

5 miler on Thursday, started off well but was running with someone who decided to start walking at 2.5 miles and kept stopping/starting after that.


----------



## Steve

Guys.

Im starting out at the gym . Dont know where to start nad what to do.
Ok i have a few sessions with a trainer to get me into the feel of it but id like some advice from some regular offenders so to speak.


I want to use the gym for weight loss and just strengthening myself up again. Feeling pretty weak at the moment.

Perhaps if I write up the excercise plan they give me maybe some of you would be kind enough to give some advice on it? 


cheers


----------



## jamest

You aren't really going to lose weight at the gym, you need to change your diet and not just for a short while but make it a lifestyle and stick to it.

You need to:

1) Count how many calories you're currently eating every day. Can log it at www.myfitnesspal.com
2) Find out (roughly) how many calories your body is using daily - BMR calculator - these calculators can be a bit out so you need to experiment.

Once you have the 2 bits of information above, you need to make sure you're eating in the region of 500 less calories than what the result of #2 says.

So if #2 says you use 2500 calories a day, you should be eating 2000. It ultimately doesn't matter what food/drink you have, as long as you stick to the 500 calorie deficit but it is a lot better and you'll feel better if you stick to fresh foods and get rid of the sugar/salt.

The other thing to remember while doing this is as you're on a calorie deficit you're going to feel like crap for the first few weeks, i.e. low on energy and tired. You just need to plough on through it.

As for the gym, do a bit of cardio whichever one you prefer, be it cycling, running, swimming or rowing. For weights, start off with the compound movements i.e. squats, deadlift, bench press, shoulder press. You should use the time with the trainer to get your form right on these exercises so that you're getting the most out of it.


----------



## Steve

On a diet already . SW :thumb:

So most of the no no's are gone :thumb:


----------



## jamest

21 min pacer at parkrun this morning, felt very comfortable which was nice and reassuring.


----------



## alipman

double header today. 6 mile run then hopped on the bike for some mtb fun. Calf was ok. Cycling doesn't seem to put put strain on my calf like running does. But fingers crossed it's almost back to normal.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Practice fitness test today on the treadmill, obviously doesn't simulate the turns of the beep test etc.

When I failed I hit 7.8, my target is 9.4 to pass and today I hit 10.3 but feel I was limited by my poor breakfast. There was definitely more left in the tank CV wise.

If I can beat 10.10 (I think) its classed as "light blue" and will get me an extra 6 months currency on my fitness test provided I achieve light blue with press ups and sit ups.


----------



## jamest

Congrats.


----------



## alipman

8 miles tonight which was pleasing as the calf appears to be alright. Sun was going down over Beacon Hill which was nice as it won't be long before it'll be too dark to head out off road in the evenings.


----------



## alipman

Same route as Tuesday, bit quicker, 59:25 or 7:25 pace.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

FATS test today, no idea what it stands for! Scored 17.1 on the multistage locomotion test, disappointed with myself as I felt it was a poor score but was then told the results are actually equivalent to what I need on the other test. Then did some balance tests and 3 timed laps of figure of 8, not sure in the point of those.

6 more weeks until my actual test, just got to keep going and I'll pass. Want to keep it up after too, don't want to be Mr "just scrape a pass" anymore, want to ace it!


----------



## alipman

Calf burner today. Did the permissive path which at points it just quicker than walking speed. Over a 200 metre piece, it was 15% incline, although over the 1000 metre stretch it was 8.5%
Apart from that pretty much most of the route was trail.
Bit nippy at the start but soon warmed up.


----------



## alipman

Steady 7 tonight. Then 0.5 mile recovery


----------



## jamest

Been on holiday for the last week. Did a couple of short runs as well as a 14 miler, first half of which was a constant 500-650m climb up a mountain with a lovely fast descent.


----------



## alipman

Glad to see you keep it up even on holiday! Commitment!


----------



## alipman

Kenyan hills tonight. Tough session as my cold and catarrh was causing he issues. But nice to be out doing intervals. First time in about a month.


----------



## jamest

Equaled mile time on Wednesday.
Saturday did parkrun at half marathon pace.
This morning (started at 11, already far too hot) did half marathon. 1:41, was hoping for 1:30ish but given the heat I'll take it.


----------



## alipman

Group run tonight. First run back with the club. Dropped a group which was nice.


----------



## alipman

Hills tonight, Good pace. 7 reps of 0.38 mile with a sharp uphill and downhill. Averaged between 6:15-6:20 for the reps.


----------



## jamest

5 mile training run on Weds at 6:55min/mile

Thursday, 30 miles on the bike.


----------



## alipman

Great effort. Weather's turning this weekend so make the most of it.


----------



## jamest

Don't know where that came from, I'm sure I saw that we were supposed to be getting a heatwave in October.

Got a few races lined up. 8km on 12th, another 8km on 19th, Beachy Head Marathon on 25th then a half marathon on 8th Nov.

Graph from someone who did the marathon 2 years ago (and got a bloody decent time too) http://www.strava.com/activities/93695743 Haven't done more than 14 miles and might not get time to do another long run before it.


----------



## alipman

14 miles today. Struggled as it's my first long run over the hills for about 6 weeks and of that duration. Nice and warm after 3.6° on wake up


----------



## khurum6392

Did a one hour of gsp’s abs and core training this morning after a month


----------



## German Taxi

Lots of cardio workouts being posted so here's something different!

Some Bulgarian Bag for me today. 17kg bag (silver tabs/straps) for the following:

Open spin - 3 sets - 20, 20, 20
Closed spin - 3 sets - 16, 16, 16
Power snatch - 3 sets - 12, 12, 12


----------



## alipman

Club run tonight. Did about 1.5 miles of warm up and cool down but the pace for the rest was good.


----------



## alipman

Run home for me tonight. Might have to go the long way round. ..


----------



## Starbuck88

Last Night:

10 minute Run
Squats 5x5 30kg
Deadlift 3x5 60kg
Pec Deck 5x5 20KG
Barbell Curls 5x5 Heavy(not sure on weight as no numbers on the plates)
Tricep Pull Downs 5x5 Heavy (Again not sure on weight)
2 sets of crunches
Pull Ups to Failure
Dips to Failure


----------



## alipman

10 miles done of mainly uphill.


----------



## jamest

parkrun Saturday.
First game of football for quite a few months on Sunday.
5-a-side on Monday.
5 mile Tuesday.
5 mile Wednesday.
5 mile Thursday.
Rest tomorrow, parkrun on Saturday and a 5 mile race on Sunday.


----------



## alipman

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/609513719 the workout from yesterday


----------



## alipman

14 miles today. Felt much better than last week. 33 miles run this week. And rest....
Got back just in time to see Nico lock up a tad into turn 2.


----------



## jamest

5 mile race, bit slippery in places but largely flat course. 6:54 pace which I'm happy with.


----------



## alipman

jamest said:


> 5 mile race, bit slippery in places but largely flat course. 6:54 pace which I'm happy with.


You got some good grippy shoes? I hope my new ones work better than my old pair.


----------



## jamest

I wore my Brooks Cascadia which I think are seen as a bit of half-road/half-trail but normally cope well. There were quite a few runners who had their spikes on.


----------



## alipman

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/612670292 club run with a bit of solo warm up. Calf twinged at mile 9 but then slowed and all was ok. And rest.

Was a bit stop and start as I joined a more comfortable group. The first group had a guy who can do a 10k in 31 mins so I knew I should steer clear of that one...


----------



## jamest

20 miles yesterday. Cardio wise felt great, feet started to hurt a bit around 17-18 miles but think that was because I'm not used to the distance.

Calves are a bit sore today.


----------



## alipman

That's a lot of time on the feet so no wonder things hurt


----------



## chunkytfg

15 mins of a 1 hour PT session before I basically Fainted!!!

Think that counts as having a bad day!!!


----------



## alipman

Hills tonight. 6 of them all fairly even. Felt a bit tired though.


----------



## alipman

14 today. Hard with the ever present really strong head wind. Sunny and warm.


----------



## jamest

5 mile race this morning. Started off easy but blitzed the last 2 miles. Hopefully legs will be fine tomorrow.


----------



## alipman

On road or off?


----------



## jamest

Off. Slippery chalk on parts and a few exposed roots but mostly nice trail.


----------



## alipman

Skeggy prom tonight. Might be a bit windy. 30 mph winds with gusts of nearly 50 mph. At least one way will be easier. ..


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Completed my REST classes today, aim was 6 in 10 weeks fitted around my shift pattern. I managed it in 9 so had my re-assessment on the Watt bike done. There are some definite improvements shown.

Before I scored 278W power average and weighed 96kg giving me 2.90 W/kg, putting me inside the Orange moderate fitness zone for both. (Zones are the ones supplied by my physio dept, not sure how they equate to anything elsewhere but they are Red begginer, Orange moderate fitness, Green active fitness, Light Blue active cyclist, Dark Blue experienced cyclist)

Today I scored 342W power average and weighed 102kg giving me 3.35W/kg. This put me inside the green active fitness zone for power to weight and inside the light blue active cyclist zone for power average. I find the set of scales they weighed me on this week normally put me 4kg more than the others but I've not taken that into account.

They are all probably pretty meaningless numbers but they show an improvement so I'm happy. Got a couple of weeks leave now and then my medical review board is due early November, hopefully I'll be considered back to full fitness.


----------



## jamest

Great job.


----------



## alipman

8 miles last night. Was very windy but managed about 7:25


----------



## alipman

8 blustery miles again but not so bad. Went from Skegness to chapel St leanards on the seafront and back.


----------



## jamest

Beachy Head Marathon this morning in 4:14:00. PB by 35 mins which I'm really chuffed with. They say the course adds around 40 mins on to your flat marathon time, so looking good for a 3:30 marathon.


----------



## alipman

Great effort. Looks like a bit of a hilly course.


----------



## jamest

Had a "few" of ascents.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Had a "few" of ascents.


I did the Hell on the Humber 6 hour endurance run last night managing 28.5 miles before calling it quits at 5hr9mins.

Went through the 26.2mile marathon spoilt in 4hr27min6secs which is a 49 minute PB for me.

the run had a total elevation change of 2200ft! with literally not a single bit of flat on the course and a 30mph head wind for half of each of the 4mile laps:wall:

Should be on for my target of a 4.15 marathon in april when I go to do the Paris marathon. Especially as I will actually train for it properly and not by just rocking up on nothing more than 20 miles a week of 6-8 mile runs


----------



## jamest

Great job. Beachy Head marathon "officially" has 3900ft of elevation change, luckily this year the weather was perfect. Apparently last year they had 30-40mph winds up on the top of the downs.

I reckon with training you could break sub-4 for Paris with that sort of time.


----------



## chunkytfg

jamest said:


> Great job. Beachy Head marathon "officially" has 3900ft of elevation change, luckily this year the weather was perfect. Apparently last year they had 30-40mph winds up on the top of the downs.
> 
> I reckon with training you could break sub-4 for Paris with that sort of time.


Sub 4 is the ultimate target but it all depends on being able to shed some more weight and the training I'm doing with my run coach taking effect. I went through to 16 miles relatively comfortably then it just sort of unravelled as I expected with the lack of long runs.


----------



## alipman

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/622159567 Club run tonight. Got back from the warm up about 30 seconds too late as they started off. So had a bit of a chase to catch the right group.


----------



## alipman

Bit of a tough one.
5 x 0.52 mile reps. Was a bit windy but after a steady 6:25 pace opener, settled into 6:05 ish for others. Then run home.


----------



## pajd

Tonight I did.....

Lat Pull downs using a close grip bar 4x8
Row machine 4x8
T Bar row 4x8
Pull Ups 4x8
Deadlifts (Dorian Yates style) 4x8

Last sets to failure


----------



## alipman

New route today which was as much trail as possible. My usual run has about 5 out of the 14 being road. This one was about 2, which was good.


----------



## jamest

parkrun Saturday morning.

Followed by a 2.5 mile x-country relay in the afternoon. Tough course with hills and slippery underfoot but good fun.


----------



## alipman

What shoes did you use? Are there any shoes apart from spikes that wont slide? Or do they?


----------



## jamest

Had my brooks cascadia 8 on. Most of the other clubs were proper athletics clubs and a lot of those were wearing spikes or full on trail shoes. I was on the last leg so the ground was pretty torn up and boggy by the time I went round.


----------



## alipman

Run home from work tonight which was good, but tough. Forgot to take my drink which was in my bag. Doh! Steady pace but glad to be home.


----------



## chunkytfg

Had a busy few days since the weekend.

Sat- First ever Parkrun. 23.31 which i'm happy with. First ever timed 5K race so officially have a PB now!
Sun- Marlow Half marathon. 1.55.02 - supposed to be 'undulating' i'd call it F**king hilly!!!! Happy with the time though.
Mon- not a lot apart from commute on bike 3 miles each way
Today- Ran the commute both ways. Averaged 8.15/mile on way in and 7.43/mile on the way back.


----------



## alipman

Track session tonight, had flood lights. Whoooo.

Having issues with downloadng workout.

3x:
200m jog, then 2:30 at 90%
60/90 sec recovery, not sure really as we got back to the start and then did recovery
100m jog, then 1:45
60/90 sec recovery, as before
1:30 straight off
1 2 3
2:30 - 5:38 5:48 6:02
1:45 - 5:28 5:32 5:32
1:30 - 5:17 5:22 5:13

Then a couple of miles cool down.


----------



## jamest

Wednesday session at new floodlit venue which was a ladder session.

Yesterday, 5 mile lunch time run. Thought it was a slow one but managed 35 mins which I was happy with.

parkrun tomorrow followed by a half marathon at lunch.


----------



## jamest

21:22 at parkrun and a PB on the half of 1:35:54 which was surprising as the conditions were horrible. ~20mph coastal winds and large sections of shingle washed up on to the promenade.


----------



## chunkytfg

4 mile jog all uphill to the Tri clubs run session of an hours hill repeats then a fast 4 miles back all downhill. I think including the hill session about 10 or 11 miles all in.

Another much needed day off tomorrow as im off to brands hatch with the race team who are testing on a trackday


----------



## alipman

Good efforts all round really.


----------



## alipman

14.13 miles in Colchester this morning. 1:45:06 7:26 pace.
Colchester 14 reasonable time. I used the course mapping which was lucky as the map I had printed off had fallen out of my pocket. Boing!

Even though I lived in Chelmsford for 18 years and visited Colchester quite a few times I dont really know my way round.


----------



## alipman

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/630846973 early morning run today as on babysitting detail tonight. 9 of the best at 6:15 am... going to be tired later. Saw the sun rise though. ...


----------



## jamest

5 mile lunch run.


----------



## alipman

Entered. http://www.bowlineclimbingclub.co.uk/item/763029 Last night I belive entries were open. There were 350 available then at 1:00 there were about 220 which is when I entered. Only 50 odd. Bit popular....


----------



## alipman

All sold now within about half hour of my previous post. ...


----------



## jamest

Looks like a nice race and a really good price too. Far too many expensive runs. Brighton Marathon opened up for places again last week, £72.50!!

Tough hill sprint session last night.


----------



## alipman

That's a lot of money. ..


----------



## jamest

I decided not to enter. Can probably nab a free place off people dropping out anyway if I want to do it.

Runs always used to be around £1 a mile, now most are getting upwards of £2 a mile with no real added benefit.


----------



## alipman

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/632440517
675 Metres x 7 with walking rest.
Time, pace
2:40, 6:22
2:28, 5:53
2:28, 5:55
2:28, 5:56
2:24, 5:43
2:23, 5:43
2:21, 5:34


----------



## alipman

Steady 10 Worked bit harder on the inclines than last time. JD


----------



## jamest

First time on the track since the beginning of the year.

3x 600m fast, 200m recovery. 90 sec fast, 60 sec recover, 60 sec fast, 30 sec recovery, 30 sec fast. Then a 200m relay race, my team won, hurrah!


----------



## alipman

Track sessions are always a bit of fun.


----------



## jamest

The track was relaid back in August but I didn't notice any difference at all.


----------



## alipman

Gravel tracks are interesting. One I went to had a slightly boggy bottom end and was lined with trees so had branches all over the place as it was windy. Interesting. ..


----------



## jamest

It's not a gravel track, it's a proper running track with that hardish red rubber/synthetic material. Even has a camera track on the inside.


----------



## alipman

Bit posh


----------



## jamest

Think it's used by various countywide athletics championships. There's a reasonably large spectators stand too.


----------



## jamest

4 miles to training, various sprints with lots of squats and lunges in between, session was called the "leg warmer" followed by 4 miles home.


----------



## alipman

580 metre efforts.

8 efforts, up a slight incline for about 580 metres, 70 second recovery and back down.
For the ups the pace was getting slightly quicker
6:26
6:09
6:00
5:50

And the same for the way down.
5:56
5:44
5:37
5:16


----------



## chunkytfg

Had a good week of training but today was 30mile bike/2.5mile run brick session in the rain. 

We've had such a dry summer in the grand scheme of things i'd forgotten how nice it is riding in the light rain.


----------



## pajd

Bent over rows 4x8
Close grip pull downs 3x8
T Bar rows 4x8
Pull ups 4x8
Deadlifts 4x8 

As usual I kept the intensity high. Also a squeeze at the top of the rep and at least 4 seconds on the negative


----------



## alipman

What was meant to be 5 a side football turned into 9 a side. My legs will feel it tomorrow.


----------



## chunkytfg

1 hour Hill reps session with the Tri Club. Always fun to train with others


----------



## jamest

parkrun this morning in 20:13. Disappointed as I was hoping for sub-20 but haven't done a fast/hard 5k for a while so guess I should be happy.


----------



## alipman

Keep up all the efforts. My missus asks me why I to intervals with the club instead of on my own. It's because training with others is always better. Gives you a bit more motivation


----------



## chunkytfg

alipman said:


> Keep up all the efforts. My missus asks me why I to intervals with the club instead of on my own. It's because training with others is always better. Gives you a bit more motivation


Agreed. The hill reps this week for us were up a set of steps about 100 metres long. You then get all of us seeded for speed and you then spend each rep trying to catch the guy in front. Perfect for pushing yourself and I went far harder than I would normally.:thumb:


----------



## alipman

14 miles today, really slow but glad to have done it. My legs, after yesterday's football, we're so sore that I didn't know what to expect. Sore calves, and thighs so the mud made it a bit harder. Next weeks run should be better for sure.
Had to walk up a couple of really steep bits but that's the way it was.


----------



## alipman

Steady 10 was a bit faster tonight. I wasnt sure how I was going to go as my legs still felt pretty heavy yesterday.
Funny how I am used to 14 miles of hills and trail but a drop of football and I get mega sore. Just not used to it but thats fine.

So tonight was 10 and I needed to drop in some threshold pace, which I did on the latter half of the run.

7:08.1
7:04.8
7:06.9
7:04.8
7:17.8
6:36.7
6:37.1
6:45.0
6:41.0
6:57.6

Only problem with running home from work is that its rush hour which means quite a few stops which isn't ideal.


----------



## jamest

12.5 miles with hill reps in the middle.


----------



## alipman

14.25 today of the usual.


----------



## jamest

5 miles Thursday lunchtime.
Paced someone for 22mins at parkrun on Saturday.
Football was cancelled on Sunday and I didn't go out which I regret. But at least I got some work done.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Finally passed my fitness test today. After a year of physio I was made medically fit last week and took my test today. Didn't smash it like I planned but still exceeded the minimum. Now to keep it up and improve.

Thanks for the small words of encouragement I received from people.


----------



## alipman

Steady 10 Very windy and a bit cool but happy with that. Heart rate was quite a bit down over the the previous efforts corresponding miles. Pleased.


----------



## alipman

Very steady 10 tonight. Decided to try and to 10 miles at as close to 155 as possible. Which I just about did. Felt slow but it's about keeping my HR in that easy pace zone. Average pace was 7:27 which was nice.


----------



## jamest

You've had some decent runs recently.

Fartlek session on Wednesday and 5 mile today at lunch.


----------



## alipman

Windy 10 tonight. Felt pretty good doing the run but the wind really blasted me on the last couple of miles. Bit stop start with traffic lights etc.

JD!


----------



## alipman

Breezy 14 today. Coming down with a cold which didn't help.


----------



## jamest

Ran my 100th parkrun on Saturday and got a PB of 19.26. I'm also coming down with a cold now.


----------



## alipman

I haven't done any park runs. Apparently one should be starting in Loughborough at the university. So likely to get load of university students having a workout after a heavy night on the beers. And I bet they still whoop everyone else.

Tonight was a steady 6 as my cold fully came out on Monday so gave it a rest yesterday. Breathing was ok given that I am now in the snott coughing phase.


----------



## jamest

Also came down with a cold on Monday so haven't been out. Always been told as soon as the cold goes below the shoulders to stop running. Hopefully I should be back fit on Saturday.


----------



## alipman

Yes. I heard that too.


----------



## alipman

Popped out for 10 on Friday and then 14 in Colchester on Sunday.
Magically came down with sickness on Tuesday and that's not good..... Seem to have caught the bug as my eldest had it on Monday at 11:30 pm. Might get out on Friday as I should be ok by then!


----------



## alipman

Happy Christmas btw


----------



## jamest

Did my first run for over a week yesterday, nice gentle 5 miler at lunch, felt quite comfortable. Have parkrun on Boxing Day which I'm going to supplement with a short hill repeat session.

And Happy Christmas to you to.


----------



## alipman

9.5 today. My stomach seems to be a bit funny with the sickness recently but good to be out. Trail stuff today.


----------



## jamest

5k yesterday and struggled.
5k today which was better but still not great. Struggled round the course but as soon as I finished I felt great and like I could do another 5k.

Slow 12 miler tomorrow.


----------



## alipman

We got some snow here which should be fun for tomorrow. Been sledging with the padawans.


----------



## alipman

13 on Sunday which was ok in the snow. 10 today which was ok but the ice was tricky in places even though it was off road. Roast beef and Yorkie puds to refuel.


----------



## jamest

I'm done for the year.

900 miles with 38,000ft of climbing. Mileage only really kicked in beginning of May so next year will aim for over 1,000 miles.


----------



## alipman

Did 2.54 miles today. Its only a symbolic run as it took me just over the amount I ran in 2013.
I would have passed this last week but had to miss a run due to sickness, and it would have irked me to have been so close.
397.51 2011
1336.00 2012
1345.98 2013
1346.19 2014

Pleased with that.


----------



## alipman

Start if the New Year with nearly 14 miles. I decided to join the club for a NY day run. Was meant to be about 10 miles but as I ran there and back it took it slightly longer. All the ice round here has basically gone. Amen.


----------



## jamest

Did parkrun on a very muddy course then did a hilly 5 miler, first run of the league.


----------



## alipman

14 of the usual stuff. Really icy round here, -3.0 to start , which made rounds really slippery. Then managed to use grass verges as this was much safer. 

Had a real scare as I almost had to give my place up for the hills race at the end of the month due to an impromptu wedding but that's not a problem now. Phew.

Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## jamest

parkrun yesterday and 13 miles today. Luckily no ice round here, been 2-3 deg all day.


----------



## alipman

10 miles tonight. Made good time which was tough. Spotted someone from my running club and we ran the last two miles back together and had a bit of a chat. How sweet. He had his back pack and still managed to chat well.

Happy days


----------



## jamest

Ugh, can't run with a bag on.

Did 10k at lunch.


----------



## t1mmy

Went last night for my first proper lane swim in about 18 years!

http://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/668227172

I managed a mile in 38:45min which I was really pleased with as I had to change from front crawl to breast stroke after 150m. I'm thinking that a 30min mile is a possibility with lots of training.


----------



## jamest

Ladders/shuttles (3min/1min r/2min/1min r/1min x3) followed by a pyramids session (45/20r/50/20r/55/20r/60/20r/65/20r/70/20r/65/20r/60/20r/55/20r/50/20r/45).


----------



## alipman

Easy 10 tonight. Windy in places


----------



## alipman

Last, probably, trail run before the Hills race. Unless I get out on Saturday.

Got a stag do on Saturday and wedding the week after so this might be the last trail run unless I go on Saturday before I go to flat Colchester.

Windy but ok run.
Getting a bit nervous about the run.
Need to work out whether to take any drink with me. Others don't seem to and there are no water stops on the way.


----------



## jamest

Did a 13 miler on Sunday even though I didn't feel great.

Had man flu all week, again for the second time in a month.


----------



## alipman

Man flu... its serious stuff. Women may joke but its serious to us. ...

Group run last night. Steady 7:00 pace for 7 miles.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I've not done much since I passed my fitness test and was discharged from Physio and rehab. Played football the day after testin December, played for 2hours then pulled a quad. Really enjoyed it though. Let my leg recover for a month then played football again ats week, guess what I pulled after an hour? Same leg, again I was really enjoying it and actually playing pretty well. Going away on a course end of the month, hoping the hotel has a gym so I can get on the treadmill and do something, I'll be the size of a house otherwise as 2 weeks eating out every night in the USA isn't good for you.


----------



## jamest

Need to rest for more than a month for a pulled muscle and then get back in to it slowly with non-intensive sport.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

jamest said:


> Need to rest for more than a month for a pulled muscle and then get back in to it slowly with non-intensive sport.


Learnt that the hard way! Stupidly I thought because the pain was gone it had healed. That and I'm just getting old too!


----------



## jamest

I learnt by experience too.


----------



## alipman

Steady 10 tonight. The wind was really strong though. About 25 moh according to bbc


----------



## alipman

13.5 miles yesterday, then went to essex for a stag do.
Was going to run today, but as I didn't feel up to it, glad I did it yesterday.


----------



## alipman

1k repeats, well they wee slightly short but 6x with 90 second recovery.
Average pace was 5:50-6:00 for the repeats, then run home.


----------



## alipman

1k repeats, well they wee slightly short but 6x with 90 second recovery.
Average pace was 5:50-6:00 for the repeats, then run home.


----------



## jamest

Haven't run for 2 weeks. Still got the remnants of the cold in my chest.


----------



## alipman

14 today in Colchester. 7:30 steady. Wedding to usher at this pm


----------



## jamest

First run in 2 weeks. 4 mile race on the coast. Completely flat but still felt it in my legs.


----------



## alipman

7 x 0.40 mile reps. Half downhill, then work it back up. About 5:50-6:00 average pace. Then the snow arrived.


----------



## alipman

Club run tonight which was a stern test.

Average 6:50 so pretty ok.
Splits were steady.

7:20
6:51
6:57
6:44
6:40
6:46
6:39
6:41
6:47
7:07


----------



## alipman

10 miles tonight running home from work.


----------



## ibisa3

5k yesterday, 27:30

then immediately into the gym. 
back squat, 5 reps @ 40, 50 ,60, 70, 80,90,100,110
front squat 5 reps @ 50, 60, 70, 80

Power cleans 15 x 65kg
snatch drills at 40kg

30 mins sauna.


----------



## alipman

10 miles tonight at 7:04 pace.

Sunday 14 trail stuff at 7:46.


----------



## jamest

Haven't updated for quite a while. Getting back in to it from flu.

Mostly 5km-8km runs but did a 10k and a half although the half pretty much destroyed me, too much too soon.

Did a rather unpleasant 8km run on Sunday which was a lot of deep mud throughout. Didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## alipman

13 in Colchester. Nice conditions about 7:20 per mile


----------



## alipman

10 on Tuesday at 6:55 pace. Then 9 tonight of a hill at about 7:18.


----------



## alipman

8 on Tuesday and 9 tonight. Happy days


----------



## jamest

Struggling with sore ankle and stiff muscles. Haven't been able to get in to since the flu.


----------



## jamest

It's been a while since the last updates. How's everyone getting on?

I got a last minute place at Brighton Marathon and got a PB of 3:49, then did Three Forts Marathon (27.2 miles, 1km of elevation gain) a few weeks after.

In the last couple of weeks my parkrun times have gone below 20mins again for the first time since flu in January.


----------



## alipman

Good training you got going there. The 3 forts sounds a bit special.

Just more training for me. Got a 6 a side tonight. Gonna be brutal for a non footballer


----------



## jamest

It was a bit special, especially with the weather. A guy filmed himself running it.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm still about; ran a 6 mile tempo run today after work.

I've got a half marathon at the end of July and I'm targeting sub 1 hour 40 mins. In three weekends time I'm part of a team of six doing Endure24, a 24 hour trail race.


----------



## jamest

Beat my 10k PB Wednesday night on a rather hilly course. Think I might sign up for a flat 10k, should be able to knock a few minutes off.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Fitness test completed again, easier than 6 months ago.

Also signed up to a 106km race with my brothers. We've got no intention of racing or even of completing it fast enough to to be classed as runners, just completing it in hopefully under 16hours so we are classed as joggers. The training starts in earnest!


----------

